# 2013!!!!! January Testers!(140) (40) BFPs! 9 Angels Come find a Buddy today!!!!



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST* :flower:​

*DECEMBER THREAD*:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879

*FEBRUARY THREAD*:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-testers-here-we-our-bfp-love-month.html



_ers *TBD ??* (1)_
WEEWAT ??


1/1 - testers (10) \\:D/ Happy New Year! :yipee: :happydance:
ANNIEMOM09 ??
BABYFEVER0901 ??
JAZZYBABIES ??
:bfp:LANA2222 :bfp:12.31:happydance:
:bfp:LOCKANDKEY :bfp:12.29:happydance:
MISSJAMIE --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin 
MRS. 2010 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:sadangel1:NATS77 :bfp:12.27
:bfp:NCO82 :bfp:12.30:happydance:
RIVER54 --> :hugs: AF see you again at January's End
QUEST55 ??


1/2- testers (2)
BABYSAA --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:bfp:JOSEFIN :bfp:1.2:happydance:
:bfp:KAILI :bfp:1.2:happydance:


1/3 - testers (3) 
FOOTIEC --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
KATYJAITHCH ??
SEA_BEEEE ??


1/4 - testers (3) 
BEAUTIFULLEI2 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
CLANDESTINETX --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
MRSLEMON --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/5 - testers (4) 
JESSTHEMESS --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:bfp:MRSMOHR :bfp:1.27:happydance: 
:bfp:SARAHBEAR731 :bfp:1.8:happydance:
ZOMBIEKITTEN --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/6 - testers (5)
ARROOSH444 ??
BABYHOPES. --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
ELLIEUKI ??
GIDGE --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
TOWER6 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/7 - testers (8) 
AMARPREET ??
COPWIFEY ??
:bfp:ESTELSEREN :bfp:1.7:happydance:
LCGOODAC --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
x MRS.H x ??
TESS2012 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
TFBG --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:bfp:WANTABELLY :bfp:1.4:happydance:


1/8 - testers (5) 
:bfp:BAKERANM99 :bfp:12.31:happydance:
:bfp:CASTAWAYBRIDE :bfp:1.6:happydance:
LITTLEDOUNO ??
:bfp:UNDER25TTC :bfp:1.5:happydance:
TXBEAUTY123 ??


1/9 - testers (3) 
:bfp:CE1976 :bfp:1.9:happydance:
DHBH0930 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
MOMWANNABE81 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/10 - testers (1) 
:sadangel:MRS A :bfp:?


1/11 - testers (6)
291 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
CINDYLOU777 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
CIZ --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
DUTCHIEKINS --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
FRIZZYNAD --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
TWAG --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/12 - testers (9) 
AMARYLLISRED --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
DOODLOVER --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
DUCHESSDIVA ??
HELLOBABY31 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
HOUSEOFGUCCI ??
KEL21 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
KELLYMASSAGE ??
LUNA_19 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
PLEX --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/13 - testers (7) 
:bfp:CFLOWER04 :bfp:1.11:happydance:
DATUCKER --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
GIZETTE ??
HOPEFORBFP --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
MOODASMOMMA ??
:bfp:MRS.GINGER :bfp:1.13:happydance:
:bfp:RAIN31 :bfp:1.15:happydance:


1/14 - testers (13) 
:sadangel:ALLFORTHEGIRL :bfp:1.9:
BABY_DUST --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
BLUEMOONBUBBA --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
~BRANDY~ --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
COCHY115 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:sadangel:CRYPTICHUN :bfp:1.13
DANTZ --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
ELLIE. ??
GIRLY922 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
MYBABYBLUES ??
SAMMIE100 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
SARAHPG --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
VANILLABEAN01 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/15 - testers (4) 
:bfp:JOJO_B :bfp:1.9:happydance:
JUNEBUGS --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
LOVEMYBUGG x ??
:bfp:OEDIPAMASS :bfp:??:happydance:


1/16 - testers (2) 
BABYBOYSRUS ??
CLYNN11 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/17 - testers (5) 
ALEXAS MOMMY ??
NIKKI0770 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:sadangel:PEACHDAISY :bfp:1.17
:bfp:PROSPERPINA :bfp:1.9:happydance:
:sadangel:RENAENDEL :bfp:1.18


1/18 - testers (3) 
GABBYGABZ --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:bfp:LILYBUMP :bfp:1.12:happydance:
SCATER1025 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/19 - testers (3) 
ANDREA28 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:bfp:BLOSOM :bfp:1.14:happydance:
MOWAT --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/20 - testers (6) 
DBZ34 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:bfp:KASSIAETHNE :bfp:1.16:happydance:
:bfp:LINDSS :bfp:1.22:happydance:
:bfp:MOMMACC :bfp:1.30:happydance:
:bfp:TTCFORAMINIUS :bfp:1.21:happydance:
:bfp:TURTLEMOMMA :bfp:1.15:happydance:


1/21 - testers (4)
:bfp:LILBYNON :bfp:1.21:happydance:
:sadangel:LOROJOVANOS :bfp:?
ROBYN1990 :bfp:1.21:happydance:
TARDIS103 ??


1/22 - testers (1) 
KITTEYKAT2010 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/23 - testers (1)
JEAN40 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/24 - testers (3) 
MADDY1 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:bfp:MOMOFONE08 :bfp:1.26:happydance:
OHMYAPPLEPIE ??


1/25 - testers (5) 
:bfp:ALKALINERUSH :bfp:1.30:happydance:
DUCKY28 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
ESWEMBA84 ??
GLASSHOUSES ?? 
SUGARPI24 ??


1/26 - testers (4)
KAT1984 ??
LIZLOVELUST --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
RIVER54 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:bfp:SARAH MARYKE :bfp:1.27:happydance:
SLCMOMMY --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/27 - testers (3)
TL5953 ??
STEVI11 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
TOWER6 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/28 - testers (5)
ASTRAL --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
DAZED125 ??
KARYNMSKI ??
MONKEYMUMMY2B ??
RIANA12 ??


1/29 - testers (3) 
KLANDAGI ??
:bfp:MILOSMOMMY :bfp:1.31:happydance:
LACYDAZE --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin


1/30 - testers (6) 
BEAUTIFULLEI2 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:bfp:MIZCEE18 :bfp:1.29:happydance:
MRS. 2010 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
:bfp:MRSKATIE80 :bfp:1.31:happydance:
NATS77 --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
SANDRAC ??


1/31 - testers (4)
:sadangel:CRISTEENA :bfp:1.14
GIDGE --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
LOVESUNSHINE ??
VANIILLA ??



Hi Ladies,

We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!!

I am LTTC'er after 2 losses. Our daughter is 10 yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO no more than 10 yo younger than her!! Well, as most are aware, we got our :bfp: 8.14.12!!!

I have always gotten *great* feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*

*Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a *no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant* thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

Also, at _8DPO,_ try to end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...

Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## x Mrs.H x

*heyy 

I only stopped taking my pill 'cerazette' on the 4th of this month (TTC #1) AF arrived on the 10th and was gone by the 15th so using IC OPK's now, got a pretty dark line today, although not dark enough to be a positive so just waiting to ovulate atm  i cant comment on SS (being my first month & still waiting to ovulate)... looking forward to meeting all the ladies! *

x C x :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Jan 12 for me


----------



## x Mrs.H x

*Good Luck! x* :dust:

x C x


----------



## Sarahpg

Love this thread! Starting round 2 of clomid tomorrow on cd 5, due to test Jan 14th


----------



## LockandKey

Jan 1st for me. This is our 2nd cycle of trying and am now in 2WW, ugh ugh, I just want it to go by quick, but thanks to the upcoming Holidays it will, with plenty of distractions too


----------



## x Mrs.H x

*im testing about the 7th  but im a POAS addict so we'll see if i can resist  haha
*

x C x


----------



## River54

I am still waiting to O, but can you put me down for Jan 1? I won't actually be able to take a test then, as we'll be at the parents, but I should know either way by then :)

Thank you for making this thread MrsMM24, hope your holidays are great! :)


----------



## Tower6

Sign me up1 not sure my test date but as soon and sobs kne can help me pin point I would love to be added!


----------



## EstelSeren

My period's due January 4th but I won't be testing until the 7th as I don't want to test whilst we're away at my parents' house! :dohh:

We're trying for our 2nd, and have been for a few months! Our daughter is 1 year old today and I'm hoping for less than 2 years age gap so I have this month, January and February really, especially as I'm not keen on the idea of 2 December babies! A positive test in January would give me a due date of around about 10th September, which would be pretty much perfect! :cloud9:

Beca :wave:


----------



## bakeranm99

I would love to be a part of this! 
I am due for AF Jan. 1, but after a chemical pregnancy 2 cycles ago, I don't want to test too early this time and get my hopes up/dropped. I am hoping to test on Jan. 8th, if AF still isn't here. Hopefully. DH and I have been serious about this whole make a baby thing. :)


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls! Well now this is my 1st official cycle ttc #3!!! I'm so excited! Got a good feeling about 2013 as 13 is my lucky number (maiden name was baker bakers dozen=13 and it's always been my hubby's lucky number too) 
So I'll be due to test 20th of January that's when af is due.
I'm trying opks this month. Was going to temp but my sons are both poorly and I've missed the last two mornings because I had to get up quickly to see to them. :( 
Merry Christmas All and lets have a super happy new year!!! X


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi ladies! Already looking forward to January testing and AF hasn't _technically_ arrived yet, though it's just a matter of time now and I'm ready to get it over with! Looks like I'll be aiming for the 18th! Good luck to us all in a brand new year! :happydance:


----------



## x Mrs.H x

*EstelSeren.. Same date as me 

Good Luck! 
*
x C x


----------



## allforthegirl

I will be testing around Jan 14th, as long as I O on time that is. :dust:


----------



## x Mrs.H x

*MommaCC.. My First Cycle too!  but TTC #1 
*
x C x


----------



## x Mrs.H x

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*<<== Todays OPK.. What you think ladies? POS or NEG? xx*

x C x


----------



## Wywymom

Ugh I'm back. I will be testing on Jan. 18th. Unless AF decides to pay me a visit.


----------



## nats77

I'm due af 31/12 or 1/1 not sure which but i am a poas addict so will prob test before then!! Can i join please? desperate for my rainbow baby to complete my family xx


----------



## bakeranm99

MommaCC said:


> Hey girls! Well now this is my 1st official cycle ttc #3!!! I'm so excited! Got a good feeling about 2013 as 13 is my lucky number (maiden name was baker bakers dozen=13 and it's always been my hubby's lucky number too)
> So I'll be due to test 20th of January that's when af is due.
> I'm trying opks this month. Was going to temp but my sons are both poorly and I've missed the last two mornings because I had to get up quickly to see to them. :(
> Merry Christmas All and lets have a super happy new year!!! X

My maiden name is Baker too! Hopefully we both get lucky this year! :) GL to you! :hugs:


----------



## kassiaethne

jan 20 for mes :)


----------



## Tower6

AF due jan 7 I will be testing then- or,knowing me, before then. This will be #4 but #1 with new marriage and we just had his S/A done and everything is a go. My mittens was removed after 51/2 years and thus will be my 2nd cycle trying so I PRAY we don't have tk wait any longer between the gap of youngest DD and this LO. 

Good luck ladies! In still trying to pinpoint when to test but I kno it's coming up! This mo th were trying everything! And it's my first time for each of these methods
OPKs 
Soft cup
Temping 
Charting 
And every other day :sex: juuust incase haha

Baby dust to all of you!!!!


----------



## Tower6

That was supposed to say Mirena (iud) not mittens LOL
Damn auto correct iPhones!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Tower6 said:


> That was supposed to say Mirena (iud) not mittens LOL
> Damn auto correct iPhones!!

I was kinda wondering!!:haha:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

January 1st please!! Bring in the new year with a BFP!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi all, I'll be testing Jan 14.. Any buddies? <3


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi all, I'll be testing Jan 14.. Any buddies? <3

Me too!! :D:thumbup:


----------



## TFBG

I want in :flower: put me down for testing on 8 Jan. I will try with all my might not to test early :blush:

:dust: to all


----------



## MissJamie

Put me down for January 1st, though I might test on Dec 30th, trying FRER this month. CD14 and I've got EWCM and what I'm pretty sure was ovulation bleeding... Might adjust my date to later in January, not sure yet. =)


----------



## TFBG

Tower6 said:


> AF due jan 7 I will be testing then- or,knowing me, before then. This will be #4 but #1 with new marriage and we just had his S/A done and everything is a go. My mittens was removed after 51/2 years and thus will be my 2nd cycle trying so I PRAY we don't have tk wait any longer between the gap of youngest DD and this LO.
> 
> Good luck ladies! In still trying to pinpoint when to test but I kno it's coming up! This mo th were trying everything! And it's my first time for each of these methods
> OPKs
> Soft cup
> Temping
> Charting
> And every other day :sex: juuust incase haha
> 
> Baby dust to all of you!!!!

Im going to try softcups this cycle as well. AF is due for me on 7 Jan also. GL


----------



## MissJamie

You know, I have a box of softcups that I didn't like for AF. After doing some research it seems like by the time you get the softcup in, all of the viable sperm have pretty much already found their way to your cervix and the fluid that leaks out later on is most water, dead sperm, etc... I could be wrong though, and it certaintly can't hurt! <3 Good luck to everyone.


----------



## LockandKey

would any ladies kindly be willing to explain to me what a softcup is and how it works? Obviously it's too late for me to use one now as I am in TWW, but if I get another BFN it might be worth looking into. Much appreciated in advance to anyone who responds


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'll be testing Jan 14.. Any buddies? <3
> 
> Me too!! :D:thumbup:Click to expand...

:happydance: can't wait


----------



## MissJamie

LockandKey said:


> would any ladies kindly be willing to explain to me what a softcup is and how it works? Obviously it's too late for me to use one now as I am in TWW, but if I get another BFN it might be worth looking into. Much appreciated in advance to anyone who responds

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25200683/instead_soft_cup

There's a good set of directions with pics. =)


----------



## turtlemomma

AF hasn't officially started but I'm stalking the January thread... :) Last month it took me days to catch up!


----------



## Tower6

TFBG said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> AF due jan 7 I will be testing then- or,knowing me, before then. This will be #4 but #1 with new marriage and we just had his S/A done and everything is a go. My mittens was removed after 51/2 years and thus will be my 2nd cycle trying so I PRAY we don't have tk wait any longer between the gap of youngest DD and this LO.
> 
> Good luck ladies! In still trying to pinpoint when to test but I kno it's coming up! This mo th were trying everything! And it's my first time for each of these methods
> OPKs
> Soft cup
> Temping
> Charting
> And every other day :sex: juuust incase haha
> 
> Baby dust to all of you!!!!
> 
> Im going to try softcups this cycle as well. AF is due for me on 7 Jan also. GLClick to expand...

I am really liking them!! Want to buddy up?!


----------



## Tower6

Will u plz add me for jan 6th - thnx


----------



## clynn11

Jan 20th!


----------



## jazzybabies

Pls put me for Jan 1


----------



## KATYJAITCH

TTC #1! Due to test 3rd January. Ovulated some point this week, I have my fingers crossed everything has done it's job perfectly and the 3rd January brings me good news. Good luck to all you ladies:).


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Jazzy, I am too 4 dpo and testing 1/1/2013 

Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## TFBG

Tower6 said:


> TFBG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> AF due jan 7 I will be testing then- or,knowing me, before then. This will be #4 but #1 with new marriage and we just had his S/A done and everything is a go. My mittens was removed after 51/2 years and thus will be my 2nd cycle trying so I PRAY we don't have tk wait any longer between the gap of youngest DD and this LO.
> 
> Good luck ladies! In still trying to pinpoint when to test but I kno it's coming up! This mo th were trying everything! And it's my first time for each of these methods
> OPKs
> Soft cup
> Temping
> Charting
> And every other day :sex: juuust incase haha
> 
> Baby dust to all of you!!!!
> 
> Im going to try softcups this cycle as well. AF is due for me on 7 Jan also. GLClick to expand...
> 
> I am really liking them!! Want to buddy up?!Click to expand...

Absolutely!!! :flower:


----------



## Tower6

Awesome! Have you got the cups yet? Idk how well they will work on my first mk th but I am really loving the way they seem to work. TMI sorry! But it seems to hold everything right there by my cervix ( as the cup is full after removal) is this your first? And where are u located? Yay for a buddy- :hugs:


----------



## TFBG

Tower6 said:


> Awesome! Have you got the cups yet? Idk how well they will work on my first mk th but I am really loving the way they seem to work. TMI sorry! But it seems to hold everything right there by my cervix ( as the cup is full after removal) is this your first? And where are u located? Yay for a buddy- :hugs:

Hi BUDDY!! :hugs:

I haven't gotten them yet, I plan to stop by Walgreen's on my lunch break :) 

I am in San Antonio, TX and this is my attempt at baby #3. I already have 2 sons, 15 and 11 so it is all like new to me lol


----------



## LockandKey

arrgh, the days are going so slow, and yet so fast at the same time! Good thing I have a lot going on from here on out, I will need all the will power and distraction I can to get through this TWW! ugh ugh!


----------



## turtlemomma

AF showed up for me right on time- Go ahead and and put me down for January 18th.


----------



## Tower6

Well hello!! Buddy up with me and TFBG :hug: 
So sorry the :witch: is there!


----------



## Tower6

TFBG said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome! Have you got the cups yet? Idk how well they will work on my first mk th but I am really loving the way they seem to work. TMI sorry! But it seems to hold everything right there by my cervix ( as the cup is full after removal) is this your first? And where are u located? Yay for a buddy- :hugs:
> 
> Hi BUDDY!! :hugs:
> 
> I haven't gotten them yet, I plan to stop by Walgreen's on my lunch break :)
> 
> I am in San Antonio, TX and this is my attempt at baby #3. I already have 2 sons, 15 and 11 so it is all like new to me lolClick to expand...


I hear ya! We're tryin for #4 but my youngest is 6 so I used to be super knowledgable but now feel lost! Lol I have helped so many couples conceive but that was a while ago haha now Im needing the help. My kids are all 18 months apart and all girls so needless to say I have lots of helpers but lots of pressure as they're all begging for this baby as much as I am! FX'd for all testers this month!!


----------



## echo

I'm taking a break for a while, but I'm in for stalking your guys anyway! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Can you put me down for testing 1/14/13 please ;) 

I am cd 6 but I ovulate like clockwork on CD 16.. Being an LTTCer I could seriously use a BFP it's getting super heart breaking every month.

I wish everyone a :bfp: this month 

:dust:


----------



## MrsLemon

TTC#1 after having my non hormone copper coil removed on the 13th im apparently 1dpo although i think it might be 2dpo.... (I got a clearblue smiley face on the 19th but at 11pm so ?)

im due to test on the 4th of January :D

just wanted to say hello and hopefully make some friends :D


----------



## Tower6

Pretty sure I am ovulating at the moment!!! Positive OPK today but not the most fertile cm that was Friday then watery CM yesterday and
More creamy watery today. But Definitely first positive OPK today so hopefully HOPEFULLY weve caught this little one!!! I'll keep you all updated as Xmas flies by!


----------



## BabyFever0901

:happydance: I want to join....

TTC #1

I should be able to test right befor the New Year...

So Im aiming for the last day of Dec... 

Baby dust to all 

:dust::dust:


----------



## BabyFever0901

MrsLemon said:


> TTC#1 after having my non hormone copper coil removed on the 13th im apparently 1dpo although i think it might be 2dpo.... (I got a clearblue smiley face on the 19th but at 11pm so ?)
> 
> im due to test on the 4th of January :D
> 
> just wanted to say hello and hopefully make some friends :D


:happydance::hugs:

Hello MrsLemon

I got super excited when I read your post. I am in the same position. I Ov the same time and Im also 4 DPO. I love you signature at the bottom. I want the same, but still trying to figure this website out. Maybe we can be buddies and keep eachother updated :happydance:

So when do you plan on testing?


----------



## LockandKey

7 more days! Eeek :happydance: I hope Santa has payed my womb a visit this year! I've been mildly good :haha: :blush:


----------



## HouseofGucci

i'm due for AF Jan 6th, but won't be testing until about the 12th, as I JUST had a miscarriage last month:-( Would love a buddy!


----------



## allforthegirl

HouseofGucci said:


> i'm due for AF Jan 6th, but won't be testing until about the 12th, as I JUST had a miscarriage last month:-( Would love a buddy!

I will be testing around (kind of a test addict) 12-14th, I will happy to buddy up with you :D Sorry about the miscarriage!! :hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower- Keep BDing! I forget, do you have a chart? 

AFM- Starting my 4th round of clomid today. As soon as I get off the computer I'm making an appointment to get my tubes checked. Scary!


----------



## MrsLemon

BabyFever0901 said:


> MrsLemon said:
> 
> 
> TTC#1 after having my non hormone copper coil removed on the 13th im apparently 1dpo although i think it might be 2dpo.... (I got a clearblue smiley face on the 19th but at 11pm so ?)
> 
> im due to test on the 4th of January :D
> 
> just wanted to say hello and hopefully make some friends :D
> 
> 
> :happydance::hugs:
> 
> Hello MrsLemon
> 
> I got super excited when I read your post. I am in the same position. I Ov the same time and Im also 4 DPO. I love you signature at the bottom. I want the same, but still trying to figure this website out. Maybe we can be buddies and keep eachother updated :happydance:
> 
> So when do you plan on testing?Click to expand...

Hello Would love to be buddies :D It took me a while with that website too :D

well im not sure when to test I was going to try and hold out until at least new years day... although im awful... for waiting...eek what about you??


----------



## luna_19

turtlemomma said:


> Tower- Keep BDing! I forget, do you have a chart?
> 
> AFM- Starting my 4th round of clomid today. As soon as I get off the computer I'm making an appointment to get my tubes checked. Scary!

I've seen so many people get a bfp after their hsg! I'm hoping to have mine done at the start of next cycle :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Frustrated! Just found out my insurance doesnt cover the hsg- I cannot afford to pay 700-1000 dollars for it right now... Ugh!


----------



## Footiec

Hi there, 
Back again and due to test 3rd Jan not too optimistic as I don't think I've ovulated this month, we'll see xx looking forward to seeing lots of new year BFP's x


----------



## Baby_Dream

Good luck ladies :)

I love these threads, i wish all get their bfp .
Thanks alot MrsMM24.


----------



## Tower6

turtlemomma said:


> Tower- Keep BDing! I forget, do you have a chart?
> 
> AFM- Starting my 4th round of clomid today. As soon as I get off the computer I'm making an appointment to get my tubes checked. Scary!

Hello!! Mery Xmas! I am really blown away by why my body seems to be doing. I have been BDing lots lol and for the times we can't on the morning I made sure I used softcup at night haha anyway I do have a chart but I only have Internet on my iPhone so I can't post it anywhere for you to look at it. I WISH I could!!! I have been charting temps and not knowing what it really means. I used OPKs too though a did get my pos on that. Any ideas of how u could take a peak for me?


----------



## Tower6

ok im borrowing my nubbys aunts computer let me know if that shows my chart


----------



## sarahbear731

hi ladies!
i am 5DPO and will be testing on jan 5 (if i can hold off that long lol)


----------



## lana2222

Hi everyone, 
I'm planning to test on the 1st of January unless AF comes before then. This is my 2nd month TTC number 1. Good luck everyone. It would be a great way to start 2013!


----------



## gidge

I´ll be testing on the 6th if AF hasn´t arrived. xx


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Can some explain to me what triphasic chart means? FF is saying Cd17 temp (tomorrow) if it stays high means it will be a triphasic chart. Is it good or bad?


----------



## TFBG

Tower6 said:


> Pretty sure I am ovulating at the moment!!! Positive OPK today but not the most fertile cm that was Friday then watery CM yesterday and
> More creamy watery today. But Definitely first positive OPK today so hopefully HOPEFULLY weve caught this little one!!! I'll keep you all updated as Xmas flies by!

I didn't use the softcups this time but I am hoping me and DH BD enough! The holiday has kept us so busy and I'm hoping the upcoming New Year festivities make the TWW fly by.


----------



## luna_19

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Can some explain to me what triphasic chart means? FF is saying Cd17 temp (tomorrow) if it stays high means it will be a triphasic chart. Is it good or bad?

TRiphasic charts are where there is a second sustained temp rise. It's good in that some pregnancy charts are triphasic but it can also be just one of those things. I've had one or two and they meant nothing. 

Your chart looks really good though! Are you going to test?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Luna I will test Sunday I will be 14dpo. Hopefully this will be my BFP! But, I'm cautious. So FX'D and thanks a lot. And GL to you.


----------



## Tower6

can someone look at my chart if my link works...im bad at that! i dont know why FF didnt connect the line on my last temp...or how to read my chart..ughh sigh

thnx ladies


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower6 said:


> ok im borrowing my nubbys aunts computer let me know if that shows my chart

Tower- Sorry I haven't responded yet- been out for a few days because of the holidays... I think the chart you posted is mine! If you used mine as a link first something must've gotten screwy in the posting. I would say delete it and try to post it again... I'm not really great at the technical stuff but maybe someone can walk you through the steps? :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

when you click on the link under my ticker it should be mine lol when i click it i get to mine- if you get yours i woukd love the help lol it should be around 9 temos i see 3 on yours


----------



## luna_19

Tower you need to go to the "sharing" tab on ff in the upper right corner to get the code to post your chart :) the link you have sends everyone to their own chart.


----------



## Tower6

man im bad at this haha what under the sharing tab will give me a link..it doesnt give me one that i can use


----------



## Tower6

ok so i saw that tab on another users page and i dont have that i think u have to have vip on ff? think? hmm


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower6 said:


> man im bad at this haha what under the sharing tab will give me a link..it doesnt give me one that i can use

Under the sharing tab click on "get code", then copy the url and past it into your signature... I think... :wacko:

I remember trying a few different things before I got mine to work properly...


----------



## turtlemomma

I don't think you have to have VIP, if you click on "my chart" in the left side option menu, it should bring you to the page where you can see the "share tab". I think.


----------



## anniesmom09

My period is due to start on the 1st of January... I seem to have some symptoms that are definitely hormonal, just crossing my fingers they are from pregnancy and not a crazy cycle! :)


----------



## Tower6

Ok I have already ovulated and cm completely dried up and all
That good stuff but I had one OPK left and I seem to have caught a bladder infection so I thought hey why not poas just to see what my first cycle of OPK and temping would tell me about my body. And..... Positive again. This is 5-6 days after my
Other first VERY POSITIVE OPK. And it's not even close to a faint line both lines are way darker than the test line. Do I keep ttc?? Or is it a fluke? And why would I get positive OPKs for days? After the first one I stopped testing cuz it
Was so positive and the cm was right and then I dried up and became creamy then sticky sorry tmi so I stopped then today I took that one and now what?? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## luna_19

tower under the sharing tab you click "get code" then you can copy the code for "chart thumbnail" if you want one like mine that shows the picture or "simple link" if you just want a link that people have to click then just paste that into your signature. You don't need vip to do it. It would be easier to answer your question about your opk if we could see your temp pattern :)


----------



## Tower6

I am not by a computer not
Just my iPhone so I can't get it but I could tell u
I have them all written down too. But what do u
Think about those pos OPKs? Is that normal? And should we keep trying?


----------



## luna_19

I'm probably the worst person to advise people on opks because they don't work for me at all :haha: the safest thing would be to keep going just in case :)


----------



## lcgoodac

will be testing around the 7th Jan. We are ttc#2, have a little boy who has just turned 1 on christmas eve!


----------



## allforthegirl

Tower6 said:


> Ok I have already ovulated and cm completely dried up and all
> That good stuff but I had one OPK left and I seem to have caught a bladder infection so I thought hey why not poas just to see what my first cycle of OPK and temping would tell me about my body. And..... Positive again. This is 5-6 days after my
> Other first VERY POSITIVE OPK. And it's not even close to a faint line both lines are way darker than the test line. Do I keep ttc?? Or is it a fluke? And why would I get positive OPKs for days? After the first one I stopped testing cuz it
> Was so positive and the cm was right and then I dried up and became creamy then sticky sorry tmi so I stopped then today I took that one and now what?? Anyone else experience this?

Hey why not :sex: it could be fun. Don't tell the DH just surprise him, he'll appreciate some extra loving :winkwink:


----------



## Tower6

:haha: oh we're doing the deed quite often at least once a day (missed a few times with the softcup) but still feel like a couple of rabbits:sex:


----------



## nico82

Just decided to stalk the site. I am currently waiting on my AF to show, four days late, but going to test on New Years Eve when the clock strikes midnight :rofl: Hoping for a great 2013.


----------



## bakeranm99

anniesmom09 said:


> My period is due to start on the 1st of January... I seem to have some symptoms that are definitely hormonal, just crossing my fingers they are from pregnancy and not a crazy cycle! :)

Anniesmom- Same boat! I am due for AF on the 1st. I haven't quite figured out if I have had stomach flu or hormones making life challenging. Sunday I was sick all day, Monday, I was sick until 4, Tuesday I was sick until 4ish (belly aches, nausea, the smell of my father in law cooking sausage was awful!, slowed digestion)... today I was just exhausted, slept basically all day! We will see... Good luck to you! I am trying to wait to test, so I don't get my hopes up and become disappointed again with another chemical pregnancy....


----------



## rhiannon240

:wave: hi ladies. I will be testing sometime in the first week of Jan. Af is due on the first but I will be trying to wait until im late. Fx for everyone! :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Hey MrsMM!! Can you sign me up for Jan 20th? I'm not so hopeful this month, but you never know. :)


----------



## sea_beeee

This is my first time posting. But this site has sucked me in! :)
I'm TTC #1 and AF is due Jan 3rd. Feels so far away, just hoping these symptoms are real!!


----------



## Josefin

Af was due 25th of December but I'm not gonna test until after new year, but I don't know the date.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Can you add me to the 4th! Af is due that day :)


----------



## gabbygabz

Morning everyone! Officially back in the waiting to O game and looking like testing will be on the 18th ... if I'm a good girl and can wait that long! Fingers crossed and :dust: to all of us for New Year's BFPs!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I finally got my phone to add my pic of my daughter on here. About time.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_ Even if you weren't sure of a test date you are on there TBD...:dust::dust:


*Was taking a break from BnB during the Christmas Holiday, I am back and updating the thread Ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful Holiday or are having one, whichever way you celebrate!*


Just a few days now until JANUARY begins and the testing Frenzy will start! Hope you are ALL taking advantage of the holidays in BED:sex:!!! :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


I will begin posting a graph on Wednesdays that you can get some inspiration from once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

:dust: to all... 2013 baby boomers!


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! af will be due on the 8th. FF is saying I o'd on cd12, but I think cd13 (christmas day) going on past cycles, I have never o'd the same day I got my first pos opk. So we will see! Gl to us all!


----------



## HWPG

Cd1 ish for me. Due to irregular cycles, not sure if I'll be testing in jan, but I'll be stalking and advising. GL to all!


----------



## BabyFever0901

MrsLemon said:


> BabyFever0901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLemon said:
> 
> 
> TTC#1 after having my non hormone copper coil removed on the 13th im apparently 1dpo although i think it might be 2dpo.... (I got a clearblue smiley face on the 19th but at 11pm so ?)
> 
> im due to test on the 4th of January :D
> 
> just wanted to say hello and hopefully make some friends :D
> 
> 
> :happydance::hugs:
> 
> Hello MrsLemon
> 
> I got super excited when I read your post. I am in the same position. I Ov the same time and Im also 4 DPO. I love you signature at the bottom. I want the same, but still trying to figure this website out. Maybe we can be buddies and keep eachother updated :happydance:
> 
> So when do you plan on testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Would love to be buddies :D It took me a while with that website too :D
> 
> well im not sure when to test I was going to try and hold out until at least new years day... although im awful... for waiting...eek what about you??Click to expand...



Hey :)

I was wanting to test sometime this weekend... Hoping its not to early. But u def want to know before New Years. So I hope hope that we do get BFP!!!! aghhhh lol! I can't wait either. I'm so impatient haha! I just keep waiting daily and hoping that I don't get any AF signs or spotting. That's what happened to me last month then AF surely came :(. Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## BabyFever0901

BabyFever0901 said:


> MrsLemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyFever0901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLemon said:
> 
> 
> TTC#1 after having my non hormone copper coil removed on the 13th im apparently 1dpo although i think it might be 2dpo.... (I got a clearblue smiley face on the 19th but at 11pm so ?)
> 
> im due to test on the 4th of January :D
> 
> just wanted to say hello and hopefully make some friends :D
> 
> 
> :happydance::hugs:
> 
> Hello MrsLemon
> 
> I got super excited when I read your post. I am in the same position. I Ov the same time and Im also 4 DPO. I love you signature at the bottom. I want the same, but still trying to figure this website out. Maybe we can be buddies and keep eachother updated :happydance:
> 
> So when do you plan on testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Would love to be buddies :D It took me a while with that website too :D
> 
> well im not sure when to test I was going to try and hold out until at least new years day... although im awful... for waiting...eek what about you??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> I was wanting to test sometime this weekend... Hoping its not to early. But u def want to know before New Years. So I hope hope that we do get BFP!!!! aghhhh lol! I can't wait either. I'm so impatient haha! I just keep waiting daily and hoping that I don't get any AF signs or spotting. That's what happened to me last month then AF surely came :(. Have you had any symptoms?Click to expand...



Sorry typing error... I meant "I def want to know...." Lol. I'm typing on my phone


----------



## MrsLemon

hahaha Well i went out and bought 2 first response 6 days early... so im hoping to hold out until the 30th at least... but im not the most patient person ever... but i want to know if i can drink on new years ....

I really hope we get out BFPs would be a great start to 2013 <3

xxx


----------



## Beautifullei2

Im excited that after these past 3 months of relaxing & not taking Fertility meds ... DH & I have set up our IUI for Feb. I have to have surgery next month so we arent even going to try & BD as ill be a hot mess lol. BUt we have an appt on Jan 25th to set up last minute stuff & IUI should be done the week of Valentines! wahoo!


----------



## DHBH0930

Put me down for January 9th! This is our first month TTC. For a few months we have been NTNP, we were going to officially start TTC in the Spring since Im a school teacher and was trying to avoid an EDD at the very beginning of the school year. But I couldn't wait any longer! I have wanted to have babies for forever! We have been married for a year and 3 months and together for almost 6 years, he recently got a better job and we have finally finished renovating our new house. So everything else was in place, so it was time to start trying. Also after seeing my grandparents for the holidays and discussing all their health issues I realized how fast time is going and I really want them to be able to meet their great grandchild. I just want to live life now and not wait for everything to be _perfect_. Everthing else is lining up so we both decided to just go for it!! I would love to get a BFP right away, but I realize it might take some time and I'm going to do my best to not get upset or stressed out if it doesn't happen right away.

Wish us luck and good luck to all of you!


----------



## Tower6

DHBH0930 said:


> Put me down for January 9th! This is our first month TTC. For a few months we have been NTNP, we were going to officially start TTC in the Spring since Im a school teacher and was trying to avoid an EDD at the very beginning of the school year. But I couldn't wait any longer! I have wanted to have babies for forever! We have been married for a year and 3 months and together for almost 6 years, he recently got a better job and we have finally finished renovating our new house. So everything else was in place, so it was time to start trying. Also after seeing my grandparents for the holidays and discussing all their health issues I realized how fast time is going and I really want them to be able to meet their great grandchild. I just want to live life now and not wait for everything to be _perfect_. Everthing else is lining up so we both decided to just go for it!! I would love to get a BFP right away, but I realize it might take some time and I'm going to do my best to not get upset or stressed out if it doesn't happen right away.
> 
> Wish us luck and good luck to all of you!

Awe! GL to you!!! I'll be interested to follow along your journey along with all the other girls on here- keep us updated :winkwink:


----------



## echo

HWPG said:


> Cd1 ish for me. Due to irregular cycles, not sure if I'll be testing in jan, but I'll be stalking and advising. GL to all!

:hugs: Hope you have a 'normal' cycle and DO get to test in Jan! FX'd!


----------



## nats77

Early days but I think I got my bfp! What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Karynmski

nats77 said:


> Early days but I think I got my bfp! What do you think?

I see it! Congrats to you and have a happy, healthy 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## Karynmski

Can I join? Today is CD1 for me so i figure I'll be testing around January 25. Thanks!


----------



## CastawayBride

nico82 said:


> Just decided to stalk the site. I am currently waiting on my AF to show, four days late, but going to test on New Years Eve when the clock strikes midnight :rofl: Hoping for a great 2013.


I LOVE that idea...what a story to tell you kids for years to come!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Can you please add me for January 8th testing...pixie dust to all! :dust::dust:


----------



## nico82

CastawayBride said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Just decided to stalk the site. I am currently waiting on my AF to show, four days late, but going to test on New Years Eve when the clock strikes midnight :rofl: Hoping for a great 2013.
> 
> 
> I LOVE that idea...what a story to tell you kids for years to come!!Click to expand...

Im hoping that testing on New Years Eve might bring me some luck :hugs:
:dust: to you sweety


----------



## kel21

Wow congrats Nats!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

4 more days, and it's driving me insane :wacko: getting so many symptoms does not help either


----------



## mowat

Hi everybody! I've been stalking this thread for a couple of days, just waiting for AF to arrive. She's here so I'm CD1. 

I had a MMC over a year ago, followed by 3 D&Cs and then several surgeries and procedures to fix the scarring that prevented me from getting AF for almost a year. Finally got the green light to TTC in December so January is going to be a big month!

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Tower6

Hey girls- had a huge temp rise today so I hope it stays up!!! I have had loose bowels for 3 days. And itchy down there but no odor or anything else just very strange itching at times.. I believe I o'd on Saturday but to be safe I left it as sunday the 23. Has anyone else had these symptoms? GL this month, I LOVE this thread, so many :bfp: s last month!!!


----------



## 291

We've been TTC now since early October.
Had my first Clearblue smiley face on Xmas day CD 18, next AF due Jan 11.
Fingers Fx
This will be our second, our first will be a little over 4 if/when the next arrives.
Been taking some natural vitamin to help regulate things as my cycles have ranged anything from 29-49 days and pre-baby I was 26 days to the hour.


----------



## nico82

:cry:


Tower6 said:


> Hey girls- had a huge temp rise today so I hope it stays up!!! I have had loose bowels for 3 days. And itchy down there but no odor or anything else just very strange itching at times.. I believe I o'd on Saturday but to be safe I left it as sunday the 23. Has anyone else had these symptoms? GL this month, I LOVE this thread, so many :bfp: s last month!!!

I had the loose bowels a couple of times but no the itch. I'm almost six days late now. Do you remember me from the December thread??? Still gettin cramps and pains on and off hoping if I am BFP that all will be ok :hugs:


----------



## chimmi

AF came at 11pm last night. I was gutted. I've learnt my.lesson not to be so obsessive about it next month, as I was really starting to think I might have really been pg. Ha what a silly. But there we are, on to the next one, will do it differently next month...good luck to everyone else!x


----------



## nico82

chimmi said:


> AF came at 11pm last night. I was gutted. I've learnt my.lesson not to be so obsessive about it next month, as I was really starting to think I might have really been pg. Ha what a silly. But there we are, on to the next one, will do it differently next month...good luck to everyone else!x

I'm so sorry chimmi :hugs: you deserve a BFP :cry:


----------



## turtlemomma

SO sorry Chimmi- we've all been there and it sucks. Next month will be your month! :hugs:


----------



## chimmi

Thanks girls. Good luck to you both though :) nico have you tested yet?!  Xx


----------



## Footiec

FF has changed my crosshairs so no idea when I'm due now! However if it is right it will be my longest cycle ever! Looking forward to hearing about everyone's new year BFP's x


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_ Even if you weren't sure of a test date you are on there TBD...:dust::dust:


*Was taking a break from BnB during the Christmas Holiday, I am back and updating the thread Ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful Holiday or are having one, whichever way you celebrate!*


Just a few days now until JANUARY begins and the testing Frenzy will start! Hope you are ALL taking advantage of the holidays in BED:sex:!!! :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*NATS77* It is definitely very early days, however, I see some pink showing on that stick, I think that is a BFP and hopefully it continues to get darker as you let the HCG in your body build! GL FXD! :dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


I will begin posting a graph on Wednesdays that you can get some inspiration from once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## nats77

Thanks mrsmm24 I did another test frer and I got a definite bfp so I'm very happy just pray this one sticks x x x


----------



## Footiec

nats77 said:


> Thanks mrsmm24 I did another test frer and I got a definite bfp so I'm very happy just pray this one sticks x x x

Such lovely news, I've got everything crossed for you and your sticky bean xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

nats77 said:


> Thanks mrsmm24 I did another test frer and I got a definite bfp so I'm very happy just pray this one sticks x x x

:wohoo::wohoo:Congrats!:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATULATIONS *NATS77*:bfp:, wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## MrsLemon

nats77 said:


> Thanks mrsmm24 I did another test frer and I got a definite bfp so I'm very happy just pray this one sticks x x x

Yay awesome news <3 x


----------



## ClandestineTX

EstelSeren said:


> My period's due January 4th but I won't be testing until the 7th...




KATYJAITCH said:


> TTC #1! Due to test 3rd January...




MrsLemon said:


> ...im due to test on the 4th of January :D ...




Footiec said:


> ...due to test 3rd Jan...




sea_beeee said:


> This is my first time posting. But this site has sucked me in! :)
> I'm TTC #1 and AF is due Jan 3rd. Feels so far away, just hoping these symptoms are real!!




Beautifullei2 said:


> Can you add me to the 4th! Af is due that day :)

I *think* I found all the other ladies in the boat with me! My cycle is due 3/4 of Jan and official test date is 04 Jan... though I'm a POAS-aholic and will likely be testing daily as of Sunday, 30 Dec - just don't "count" BFNs, if they're before my next expected cycle date. 



MrsMM24 said:


> :hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD!

MrsMM24, please add me to Jan. 4th. BTW, what's a PMA?


----------



## HWPG

Positive mental attitude (although I suggested alternatives that didn't stick ;) )


----------



## ClandestineTX

HWPG said:


> Positive mental attitude (although I suggested alternatives that didn't stick ;) )

I try to do that with all things, not just ttc. I do believe we cannot always control the things that happen to us in life, but we always have control over how we react to them!


----------



## allforthegirl

ClandestineTX said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> Positive mental attitude (although I suggested alternatives that didn't stick ;) )
> 
> I try to do that with all things, not just ttc. I do believe we cannot always control the things that happen to us in life, but we always have control over how we react to them!Click to expand...

That is a great way to live. I too try not to let the things that I can not change/control bother me. The more positive we live our lives the more positive things happen to us. :thumbup: Karma really plays a big part in life and I want to have good things happen to me not bad things. This is something I believe that I can control.


----------



## Junebugs

First month of TTC #2! AF is due around the 15th. I should be ovulating sometime in the next couple days!!!! :happydance:

MrsMM24 so happy to see your doing well! (im from your Feb.2012 group!)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I want this tww to be over.. One week down, 1 to go! :) I have been noticing cramping these past two days.. Yesterday it was worse but today just here & there.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi...I am testing January 9th :happydance:

I ovulated on December 25th (Christmas Day) :winkwink:

I have been using OPK's and this is our 1st cycle trying to conceive #2...:hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

January 7th for me if I can resist the urge to test before then it will be a miracle!


----------



## nico82

Beautifullei2 said:


> I want this tww to be over.. One week down, 1 to go! :) I have been noticing cramping these past two days.. Yesterday it was worse but today just here & there.

Sounds really positive!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Junebugs said:


> First month of TTC #2! AF is due around the 15th. I should be ovulating sometime in the next couple days!!!! :happydance:
> 
> MrsMM24 so happy to see your doing well! (im from your Feb.2012 group!)

*JUNEBUGS!!!!!* It is soooooo good to see you! And planning for #2 no doubt! It has been a while, your LO is growing right on up. :flower: I am overwhelmed with happiness to see you in this thread and back at it. I was speaking with JOKERETTE on my journal just today. I looked at it is about that time for that lovely Feb thread to have their minds wrapped around another go. I am sooo excited!



**New Joiners*, I have added you to the front page! GL:dust:


----------



## gidge

MrsMM24 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> First month of TTC #2! AF is due around the 15th. I should be ovulating sometime in the next couple days!!!! :happydance:
> 
> MrsMM24 so happy to see your doing well! (im from your Feb.2012 group!)
> 
> *JUNEBUGS!!!!!* It is soooooo good to see you! And planning for #2 no doubt! It has been a while, your LO is growing right on up. :flower: I am overwhelmed with happiness to see you in this thread and back at it. I was speaking with JOKERETTE on my journal just today. I looked at it is about that time for that lovely Feb thread to have their minds wrapped around another go. I am sooo excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **New Joiners*, I have added you to the front page! GL:dust:Click to expand...

Not sure if it was the same thread but recognise all of these names from around that time. :) xx


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I don't know why but I am getting real nervous again!! I test in 4 days. I have been an emotional reck. I cry at everything. I want these 4 days to go by FAST!! I will be 16dpo then. FX'D and hope I ain't bald by them grr!!


----------



## HWPG

Mrs 2010 your chart looks good. Hope it stays high!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mrs. 2010 said:


> I don't know why but I am getting real nervous again!! I test in 4 days. I have been an emotional reck. I cry at everything. I want these 4 days to go by FAST!! I will be 16dpo then. FX'D and hope I ain't bald by them grr!!

Oh, ma'am - if I had your chart, I'd be PO-every-S I could find!


----------



## mowat

Oops, forgot to put down when I'm testing. Hmmm, AF will be due the 24, but I'm and addict, so put me down for testing the 19th. Come on ovulation!


----------



## Cindylou777

hey there can i join ya'll.. i had and iui today sooo I start my 2wk wait today!!! testing Jan 11.. praying for our BFP!!!!


----------



## copwifey

Hi, I'm new to the site and just came across this thread. I don't know when I'll test but AF is due 1/7. I'm a POAS addict so there's no telling when I'll cave and test! But I'm having a lot of mild pressure cramps and sore boobs so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! GL to everyone!


----------



## momwannabe81

Af due the 9th and my birthday the 12th, fx for a great birthday gift


----------



## Junebugs

MrsMM24 said:


> *JUNEBUGS!!!!!* It is soooooo good to see you! And planning for #2 no doubt! It has been a while, your LO is growing right on up. :flower: I am overwhelmed with happiness to see you in this thread and back at it. I was speaking with JOKERETTE on my journal just today. I looked at it is about that time for that lovely Feb thread to have their minds wrapped around another go. I am sooo excited!

 Most of the girls in that group still talk (on FB), i havent really been on BNB that much but the girls gave an update that you had got your BFP a while ago!! I am so happy to see all is well with you!!! 19 weeks already, that great!!! :happydance: A couple of the girls are already pregos again !! I am so happy to be trying again and hopefully i get my BFP soon! :)


----------



## Junebugs

gidge said:


> Not sure if it was the same thread but recognise all of these names from around that time. :) xx

:thumbup: Awesome! Are you TTC again now too??? Hopefully we will be in the same group again!!! :)


----------



## LockandKey

I tested 3 days early :blush: so I suppose I wouldn't be considered a Jan tester any longer, but figured I would update you all as my name is listed in the first post, here is my results

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMAG0022_zps38dc5ab5.jpg


----------



## gidge

Congratulations lockandkey!!!


----------



## gidge

Junebugs said:


> gidge said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was the same thread but recognise all of these names from around that time. :) xx
> 
> :thumbup: Awesome! Are you TTC again now too??? Hopefully we will be in the same group again!!! :)Click to expand...

We are NTNP, but my periods are still a bit irregular as breatfeeding. xx


----------



## nico82

LockandKey said:


> I tested 3 days early :blush: so I suppose I wouldn't be considered a Jan tester any longer, but figured I would update you all as my name is listed in the first post, here is my results
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMAG0022_zps38dc5ab5.jpg

Congratulations LockandKey!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tower6

LockandKey said:


> I tested 3 days early :blush: so I suppose I wouldn't be considered a Jan tester any longer, but figured I would update you all as my name is listed in the first post, here is my results
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMAG0022_zps38dc5ab5.jpg

Congrats!!!!


----------



## bakeranm99

Congratulations! 
Strong positives :)


----------



## nats77

Congrats lockandkey xx


----------



## 291

Congrats LockandKey!! 

I am due to test while not even in my own country, and while attending a wedding as bridesmaid (I wont be drinking anyway), but do I take a test the day before, or when we get home a few days later? I don't want to take one all the way with me for it to be negative and get disappointed but the excitement of testing and getting a pos while not even in my own country is as exciting as getting my first OPK smiley face on Xmas day!


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hi ladies! 

Feeling a bit lonely in this ttc game :( so was wondering if I could join ?

Tis is cycle 2 ttc no 2 and due AF on 18jan so will start testing 14th lol! 

Congrats lock and key! :D


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hii ladies! I'm testing on the 1st Jan! Hoping I get my BFP by the 3rd! I got my OPK+ on CD15 which was the 19th Dec; so I must have ovulated between 20th - 22nd; so I'm around 9DPO today; AF due between 31st Dec & 3rd Jan and hoping she don't show up!
So yhh u can put me down for the 1st Jan 2013; I'll be updating regularly aswell :) 

Good luck to everyone and congrats to everyone that's gotten there BFP's :D

Baby Dust to u all :) x


----------



## arroosh444

Hey ladies 
Its really nice to share these days with u :)
My AF is due on 6 Jan so i will really try very hard to not try before 1st of Jan then i would be 9 dpo 
FX for all of u ladies


----------



## CastawayBride

I am due for AF on the 8th!! good luck!!!


----------



## MrsMohr

My AF is due around the 5th can I join? I can't wait until January to test though, I'm going to start testing today lol. I will keep my pre-January tests to myself in this thread though!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## CastawayBride

MrsMohr said:


> My AF is due around the 5th can I join? I can't wait until January to test though, I'm going to start testing today lol. I will keep my pre-January tests to myself in this thread though!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

I test early too, usually 6 DPO on...LOL


----------



## Junebugs

gidge said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gidge said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was the same thread but recognise all of these names from around that time. :) xx
> 
> :thumbup: Awesome! Are you TTC again now too??? Hopefully we will be in the same group again!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> We are NTNP, but my periods are still a bit irregular as breatfeeding. xxClick to expand...

Yes i'm still BF aswell but i have been lucky to have been getting pretty regular periods ( only off by a couple days each month).


----------



## Junebugs

LockandKey said:


> I tested 3 days early :blush: so I suppose I wouldn't be considered a Jan tester any longer, but figured I would update you all as my name is listed in the first post, here is my results
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMAG0022_zps38dc5ab5.jpg

YAY!!! Thats great! Big congratz!!!!


----------



## cflower04

Can I join ye ladies.... AF is due on Jan 13 so I've a bit to go yet!!


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm getting inpatient now! I want to know ! I'm only 8 days dpo but then if bany chance I was pregnant I wouldn't want to find out too early as with my son I found out at 5 weeks and my pregnancy just seemed to frag! Catch 22 situation! X


----------



## allforthegirl

:loopy::happydance::dance:Congratulations! LockandKey:dance::happydance::loopy:


----------



## MrsMohr

lcgoodac said:


> I'm getting inpatient now! I want to know ! I'm only 8 days dpo but then if bany chance I was pregnant I wouldn't want to find out too early as with my son I found out at 5 weeks and my pregnancy just seemed to frag! Catch 22 situation! X

I'm 8 dpo too! I got a BFN today :wacko: and I am super inpatient as well!


----------



## MrsMohr

Castawaybride:
Ha ha I think I have been testing since 5 dpo, it's ridiculous I know but patients is NOT one of my strong points!


----------



## FrizzyNad

MrsMohr said:


> Castawaybride:
> Ha ha I think I have been testing since 5 dpo, it's ridiculous I know but patients is NOT one of my strong points!

Last month I was the most impatiant person ever!! Started testing from 3DPO!! Lool silly of me really; they was all negative obviously! This month I'm more laid bk :) x


----------



## Tower6

Hahaha oh these posts are why I LOVE this thread lol I can't help but to start testing from 6dpo on too! It's feels so good to know I'm not alone!!! GL everyone!!


----------



## FrizzyNad

I feel to start testing now but I think I can wait 3more days haha; I donno about everyone else but this week has gone really fast for me :D just 3more days!!

Ooh I'd like to add that on the 27th I started takin a multi vitamin called Wellwoman; it has Evening Primrose Oil; Starflower Oil; Folic Acid; Vitamin B6 and B12 & loads more! Hoping this will help wiv my cycles; and its good for 1st 12weeks of pregnancy and B4 pregnantcy too!
Sorry and blabbering now lol

Good Luck Ladies!!
Baby Dust to u all xxx


----------



## lcgoodac

I've had cramping all day like af is going to arrive but its not due for another week! The next 3 days we have plans so if I can hold out till wednesday then I might test! X


----------



## CastawayBride

MrsMohr said:


> Castawaybride:
> Ha ha I think I have been testing since 5 dpo, it's ridiculous I know but patients is NOT one of my strong points!

LOL...I am a control freak...the fact that I cannot tell me body, pregnant, this month, STAT drives me nuts! LOL


----------



## nico82

lcgoodac said:


> I've had cramping all day like af is going to arrive but its not due for another week! The next 3 days we have plans so if I can hold out till wednesday then I might test! X

Early cramping is a good sign. Although I haven't tested myself I'm seven days late for AF and had cramps right up until yesterday :hugs: 
For an Aries I am showing great willpower and patience not to test, just feel so calm like I don't need too but I'm going too on New Years Eve :rofl: hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Proserpina

Put me down for testing on January 17th. AF is due around January 14-15th. Normally I would wait a week past that to test (I'm a patient person), but the 17th is my birthday, plus I'll be stuck in the hospital that day waiting for them to release DD after her second cleft palate repair surgery, so a BFP could be a potentially pleasant surprise for the occasion.


----------



## Doodlover

I will be testing sometime around Jan. 12 or 13 ( I think!). I got my first pos. opk yesterday. I am in my second month ttc after 13 years on bc. I didn't temp or use opk's last month so I am not sure that I actually O'd. Needless to say I was very excited for the positive ! I hope to confirm ovulation with my temps but my chart is a mess because I am off for Christmas break and not taking my temp at the same time every day. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## FrizzyNad

I'm so confused; I'm wandering if anyone who got a BFP has had this before;
From when I was 3DPO till this evening; I've had a lot of creamy CM (sorry TMI) 
Well about an hour ago; I went to the toilet and wiped and there was a watery cm which is odd to me because all my other cycles; a day after ovulation; I'm very very very dry until AF is due and I'd get pink discharge then AF; well my question is; has anyone had creamy CM at 3DPO an then get watery CM at 9DPO and ended up getting a BFP? 
Sorry if my question isn't clear enough; its the only way I can describe it :S

Baby dust to u all x


----------



## allforthegirl

FrizzyNad said:


> I'm so confused; I'm wandering if anyone who got a BFP has had this before;
> From when I was 3DPO till this evening; I've had a lot of creamy CM (sorry TMI)
> Well about an hour ago; I went to the toilet and wiped and there was a watery cm which is odd to me because all my other cycles; a day after ovulation; I'm very very very dry until AF is due and I'd get pink discharge then AF; well my question is; has anyone had creamy CM at 3DPO an then get watery CM at 9DPO and ended up getting a BFP?
> Sorry if my question isn't clear enough; its the only way I can describe it :S
> 
> Baby dust to u all x

With my other pregnancies I had very watery CM and it was very abundant! At the end I had so much that I had to wear a pad just to stay dry.... But as far as when it started I can not tell you. But I am sure it didn't start until I was a month or so in!


----------



## FrizzyNad

Yhh I was thinkin that its a bit weird to have it so early! I thought you wouldn't get soo much cm till the second and third trimester! But ill have to wait and see coz I don't really go by my cm as I never get and apart from when I'm ovulating


----------



## allforthegirl

FrizzyNad said:


> Yhh I was thinkin that its a bit weird to have it so early! I thought you wouldn't get soo much cm till the second and third trimester! But ill have to wait and see coz I don't really go by my cm as I never get and apart from when I'm ovulating

Then that could be a good sign for you then!! They say that the only signs are the ones that are irregular for you!! So maybe you have done it this month... FX


----------



## FrizzyNad

Thanks hun; I've got everything crossed right;
Good luck to u aswell!
Baby dust!! :)


----------



## HWPG

Prosper, I am LOVIN your ttc journal. I feel I could've written it!


----------



## HWPG

Prosper, I should be more specific - I do not have any children (yet!) so no birth story, no mirena, etc. I meant re: baby names, taking charge of your relationship with your dr, doulas. Those bits. I'm really enjoying the read. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## 291

FrizzyNad said:


> I'm so confused; I'm wandering if anyone who got a BFP has had this before;
> From when I was 3DPO till this evening; I've had a lot of creamy CM (sorry TMI)
> Well about an hour ago; I went to the toilet and wiped and there was a watery cm which is odd to me because all my other cycles; a day after ovulation; I'm very very very dry until AF is due and I'd get pink discharge then AF; well my question is; has anyone had creamy CM at 3DPO an then get watery CM at 9DPO and ended up getting a BFP?
> Sorry if my question isn't clear enough; its the only way I can describe it :S
> 
> Baby dust to u all x

That was me last month, BFN. Early cycle and long light bleeding AF.


----------



## sarahbear731

9dpo today. Feeling very antsy and just can't wait, so I peed on a cheap blue dye today. Nothing. Now I'm all disappointed and grumpy. Add to my disappointment, its rainy and crappy outside today and I'm feeling stuck in this stupid house. I don't drive right now due to a broken leg (which is hurting more - rain related, perhaps?) and all DH and DS want to do are lay around eating pizza and playing video games. ARGH!! 

Ok, rant over, I guess. I'm going to force DH to take me out before I strangle someone ...


----------



## MrsMohr

sarahbear731 said:


> 9dpo today. Feeling very antsy and just can't wait, so I peed on a cheap blue dye today. Nothing. Now I'm all disappointed and grumpy. Add to my disappointment, its rainy and crappy outside today and I'm feeling stuck in this stupid house. I don't drive right now due to a broken leg (which is hurting more - rain related, perhaps?) and all DH and DS want to do are lay around eating pizza and playing video games. ARGH!!
> 
> Ok, rant over, I guess. I'm going to force DH to take me out before I strangle someone ...

I'm the same, 9dpo today and I got up first thing this morning and took a test BFN, not the way I wanted to start my morning! I'm in FL and it's absolutely freezing outside right now, it's 37 degrees and that's unheard of down here! I'm sure my DH will get out of bed this morning and bust out his video game as well as he just got a new one :hissy:!


----------



## lorojovanos

MRSMM- Can you please add me to the 16th?


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi all! Not checked this thread in a few days so I've had lots of catching up to do! Congratulations to the 2 ladies who've got BFPs already! Hope they're sticky!

As for me, I'm about 7 dpo at the moment and symptom spotting like crazy when my very active, accident prone 1 year old gives me a minute! Early this morning I had what I think might have been implantation spotting. It was just a few bits of dark red/ brownish blood in CM and then a few hours later a bit of brown then yellow CM. I've had nothing since so I don't think it was just me coming on early like last month (and thank goodness because that would have given me a 26 day cycle when I've never had one shorter than 29 days before!) plus it seemed like older blood so I'm hopeful! My moods have also been all over the place, I'm getting cramps and stabby pains occasionally and my nipples are tingly! Not entirely sure I can wait until the 7th but the idea of testing in a public toilet so I don't have to tell my parents straight away is a rather compelling reason to wait for a bit! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## allforthegirl

EstelSeren said:


> Hi all! Not checked this thread in a few days so I've had lots of catching up to do! Congratulations to the 2 ladies who've got BFPs already! Hope they're sticky!
> 
> As for me, I'm about 7 dpo at the moment and symptom spotting like crazy when my very active, accident prone 1 year old gives me a minute! Early this morning I had what I think might have been implantation spotting. It was just a few bits of dark red/ brownish blood in CM and then a few hours later a bit of brown then yellow CM. I've had nothing since so I don't think it was just me coming on early like last month (and thank goodness because that would have given me a 26 day cycle when I've never had one shorter than 29 days before!) plus it seemed like older blood so I'm hopeful! My moods have also been all over the place, I'm getting cramps and stabby pains occasionally and my nipples are tingly! Not entirely sure I can wait until the 7th but the idea of testing in a public toilet so I don't have to tell my parents straight away is a rather compelling reason to wait for a bit! :haha:
> 
> Beca :wave:

That sounds very promising!! FX'd


----------



## Tower6

FrizzyNad said:


> I'm so confused; I'm wandering if anyone who got a BFP has had this before;
> From when I was 3DPO till this evening; I've had a lot of creamy CM (sorry TMI)
> Well about an hour ago; I went to the toilet and wiped and there was a watery cm which is odd to me because all my other cycles; a day after ovulation; I'm very very very dry until AF is due and I'd get pink discharge then AF; well my question is; has anyone had creamy CM at 3DPO an then get watery CM at 9DPO and ended up getting a BFP?
> Sorry if my question isn't clear enough; its the only way I can describe it :S
> 
> Baby dust to u all x

This was my post on of 5 I believe- don't kno if it helps and but I was having different pattern of cm than what I should from the OPK result. 


Pretty sure I am ovulating at the moment!!! Positive OPK today but not the most fertile cm that was Friday then watery CM yesterday and
More creamy watery today. But Definitely first positive OPK today so hopefully HOPEFULLY weve caught this little one!!! I'll keep you all updated as Xmas flies by!

And since then it's been extremely dry sticky. Sorry tmi but I kno none of us mind :winkwink: and I am never like this but idk if it's good or bad signs. I had 3 days of feeling itchy too but nothing wrong they said. Whew! Strange for me though, and sorry again but also had loose bowels like before i get AF but since 3 dpo.


----------



## Tower6

Sorry meant pg 5


----------



## Tower6

Hi HWPG, how are u doing Buddy?:hugs: Any symptoms yet? I feel a little bummed this cycle I thought I've done so well with timing and trying but I really dont have any symptoms yet... Not besides things that I wouldn't consider pregnancy symptoms. Hopefully it's still early though. Last week flew by for me which NEVER happens in the TWW ( thanks to the holidays) so week #2 here we come!


----------



## Tower6

Mrs. 2010 said:


> I finally got my phone to add my pic of my daughter on here. About time.

Do u have an iPhone? And how did u get ur picture to load?? I'm dying to learn!!


----------



## HWPG

Hi tower! Witch got me good, doubled over with cramps, combined with fever/flu. It was rough! Trying to stay positive mentally, 'only' cycle six or seven. Deep breath, stop indulging negative voices in my head ;)


----------



## ZombieKitten

:hi: Hiya Everyone! May I join this thread? I'll be testing on Jan 5th! FXed!! :dust: to us all!!


----------



## nico82

Tower6 said:



> FrizzyNad said:
> 
> 
> I'm so confused; I'm wandering if anyone who got a BFP has had this before;
> From when I was 3DPO till this evening; I've had a lot of creamy CM (sorry TMI)
> Well about an hour ago; I went to the toilet and wiped and there was a watery cm which is odd to me because all my other cycles; a day after ovulation; I'm very very very dry until AF is due and I'd get pink discharge then AF; well my question is; has anyone had creamy CM at 3DPO an then get watery CM at 9DPO and ended up getting a BFP?
> Sorry if my question isn't clear enough; its the only way I can describe it :S
> 
> Baby dust to u all x
> 
> This was my post on of 5 I believe- don't kno if it helps and but I was having different pattern of cm than what I should from the OPK result.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I am ovulating at the moment!!! Positive OPK today but not the most fertile cm that was Friday then watery CM yesterday and
> More creamy watery today. But Definitely first positive OPK today so hopefully HOPEFULLY weve caught this little one!!! I'll keep you all updated as Xmas flies by!
> 
> And since then it's been extremely dry sticky. Sorry tmi but I kno none of us mind :winkwink: and I am never like this but idk if it's good or bad signs. I had 3 days of feeling itchy too but nothing wrong they said. Whew! Strange for me though, and sorry again but also had loose bowels like before i get AF but since 3 dpo.Click to expand...


I think it sounds very promising for you tower! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Tower6

When are you going to test?? I thought u were already testing hy now, you are sooo preggers lol I am so impatient I wish I could take the dang thing for you! LOL we wanna congratulate you so go pre on that stick girly!! FX'd for u


----------



## AmaryllisRed

AF is due Jan 10 or 11. So if she doesn't show by then, I'll test on the 12th. 
I think. 
I'm famous for chickening out. :haha:


----------



## nico82

Tower6 said:


> When are you going to test?? I thought u were already testing hy now, you are sooo preggers lol I am so impatient I wish I could take the dang thing for you! LOL we wanna congratulate you so go pre on that stick girly!! FX'd for u


Are you talking to me or someone else? :haha: :rofl:


----------



## nico82

AmaryllisRed said:


> AF is due Jan 10 or 11. So if she doesn't show by then, I'll test on the 12th.
> I think.
> I'm famous for chickening out. :haha:


You think your a chicken? :rofl: I am eight days late for AF and still havent done a single test :haha:


----------



## nats77

nico82 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> AF is due Jan 10 or 11. So if she doesn't show by then, I'll test on the 12th.
> I think.
> I'm famous for chickening out. :haha:
> 
> 
> You think your a chicken? :rofl: I am eight days late for AF and still havent done a single test :haha:Click to expand...

You have sooooo gotta test!!!! X


----------



## allforthegirl

nico82 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> AF is due Jan 10 or 11. So if she doesn't show by then, I'll test on the 12th.
> I think.
> I'm famous for chickening out. :haha:
> 
> 
> You think your a chicken? :rofl: I am eight days late for AF and still havent done a single test :haha:Click to expand...

:test:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahahaha!! That is SO me!! My cycles are super irregular so I never know what's gonna happen. I was thinking I would test on CD 56 if the :witch: doesn't show by then. :haha: 

nico, do you have a chart I can stalk?


----------



## CastawayBride

nico82 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> AF is due Jan 10 or 11. So if she doesn't show by then, I'll test on the 12th.
> I think.
> I'm famous for chickening out. :haha:
> 
> 
> You think your a chicken? :rofl: I am eight days late for AF and still havent done a single test :haha:Click to expand...


:test::test::test:

LOL


----------



## Tower6

nico82 said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> When are you going to test?? I thought u were already testing hy now, you are sooo preggers lol I am so impatient I wish I could take the dang thing for you! LOL we wanna congratulate you so go pre on that stick girly!! FX'd for u
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me or someone else? :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

You! Lol I'm dying to know


----------



## nico82

Oh my goodness! :rofl: 

Never seen so many people saying :test: :rofl:
I have three tests in a box, anyone want to take them for me? :haha:

I have been so distracted by everyone elses stories on TTC and getting BFP's I have kind of forgotten about my own :haha:

Do you think eight days after AF was due is too early to test? Some say should be 22 days after OV. But that means I would have to test on January 11th :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

22 dpo?? Who says that? 
How long is your LP, normally? 
The tests are supposed to be what, like 99% accurate the day of your missed AF... And even if you have a long LP like I do, like 16-17 days, surely that would be plenty long enough.


----------



## nats77

God no! Defo not to early I tested 4 days before af due and got my bfp! Well actually I tested earlier but got bfp 4 days before af due come on woman test now!! Lol xx


----------



## nico82

QUOTE=nats77;24319619]God no! Defo not to early I tested 4 days before af due and got my bfp! Well actually I tested earlier but got bfp 4 days before af due come on woman test now!! Lol xx[/QUOTE]

I cant test now, im at work :rofl: and its 12pm here at the moment. If I do test will have to be in the morning with FMU :haha: which means if I do get a BFP I will have a New Years Gift :happydance:

My LP is about 9 days long. :thumbup:
But my AF is very regular comes on CD 28 or if anything CD27. Never late.


----------



## allforthegirl

nico82 said:


> Oh my goodness! :rofl:
> 
> Never seen so many people saying :test: :rofl:
> I have three tests in a box, anyone want to take them for me? :haha:
> 
> I have been so distracted by everyone elses stories on TTC and getting BFP's I have kind of forgotten about my own :haha:
> 
> Do you think eight days after AF was due is too early to test? Some say should be 22 days after OV. But that means I would have to test on January 11th :shrug:

No the best day to test on every site I have read on when to test is on the day your AF is due if you are positive when you O'd. I would say you are safe to :test:


----------



## nico82

allforthegirl said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! :rofl:
> 
> Never seen so many people saying :test: :rofl:
> I have three tests in a box, anyone want to take them for me? :haha:
> 
> I have been so distracted by everyone elses stories on TTC and getting BFP's I have kind of forgotten about my own :haha:
> 
> Do you think eight days after AF was due is too early to test? Some say should be 22 days after OV. But that means I would have to test on January 11th :shrug:
> 
> No the best day to test on every site I have read on when to test is on the day your AF is due if you are positive when you O'd. I would say you are safe to :test:Click to expand...

Im as nervous as I am when I used to sit tests at school and was worried I would faily :rofl: I feel like im about to give a speech or something! :huh:


----------



## CastawayBride

nico82 said:


> Oh my goodness! :rofl:
> 
> Never seen so many people saying :test: :rofl:
> I have three tests in a box, anyone want to take them for me? :haha:
> 
> I have been so distracted by everyone elses stories on TTC and getting BFP's I have kind of forgotten about my own :haha:
> 
> Do you think eight days after AF was due is too early to test? Some say should be 22 days after OV. But that means I would have to test on January 11th :shrug:

Ummmm....no lol!! I would be testing everyday 5 days prior to AF! BUT I know you are waiting for NYE and that is tomorrow...that is so exciting :)


----------



## 291

nico82 said:


> Oh my goodness! :rofl:
> 
> Never seen so many people saying :test: :rofl:
> I have three tests in a box, anyone want to take them for me? :haha:
> 
> I have been so distracted by everyone elses stories on TTC and getting BFP's I have kind of forgotten about my own :haha:
> 
> Do you think eight days after AF was due is too early to test? Some say should be 22 days after OV. But that means I would have to test on January 11th :shrug:

I got my pos with #1 at 8days over due for AF, on a 26 days cycle, at 3 days late it was negative. Give my cycles are all over the show I've no idea when to get this time around, one cycle this year was 49 days (7 weeks), i never tested lol.

Oh and by day 8 OD, it was pos at any time of the day, no FMU needed.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hey ladies, I have been lurking but haven't officially joined the January thread yet. I'm thinking my test day will be right around Jan 13th as of now. I'm thrilled to see BFP's already and I'm with everyone else nico I'm dying for you to test.

AFM- I need some advice ladies. This is my very first cycle of trying iui. I took femara on CD 3-7 and I'm currently waiting to ovulate. My doctor said that I need to go in the day after a positive OPK for insemination. Well because of the holiday season, there are several days the lab is closed, New Years Day being one of them. I took an OPK this afternoon and I'm almost positive that it is going to be positive tomorrow which won't work out for iui. My question is, do you ladies think it would be ok for me to call the doctor tonight and say my positive was today so I can get squeezed in for iui tomorrow. I don't want to waste my money and have a useless iui but I also hate the thought of missing it completely this month. I will post the pictures of my OPK today. I just want to know, what would you do? The first photo is in the time frame still wet and the second photo is after it dried.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 13









photo 1.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## allforthegirl

Well from what I have heard you officially O the day after your positive OPK, so you might be ok. Call the doc office and see what they think..... They may have a good idea to go on. GL


----------



## lizlovelust

hey ladies, waiting to O, I feel like ill never get pregnant :(


----------



## babysaa

Hi MrsMM24, thank you for starting the January's thread!

If AF doesn't show, I will be testing Jan 2nd.

Happy New Year to you all and wishing you all the very best in 2013, may we all get our BFP this year xoxo


----------



## nico82

hopeforbfp said:


> Hey ladies, I have been lurking but haven't officially joined the January thread yet. I'm thinking my test day will be right around Jan 13th as of now. I'm thrilled to see BFP's already and I'm with everyone else nico I'm dying for you to test.
> 
> AFM- I need some advice ladies. This is my very first cycle of trying iui. I took femara on CD 3-7 and I'm currently waiting to ovulate. My doctor said that I need to go in the day after a positive OPK for insemination. Well because of the holiday season, there are several days the lab is closed, New Years Day being one of them. I took an OPK this afternoon and I'm almost positive that it is going to be positive tomorrow which won't work out for iui. My question is, do you ladies think it would be ok for me to call the doctor tonight and say my positive was today so I can get squeezed in for iui tomorrow. I don't want to waste my money and have a useless iui but I also hate the thought of missing it completely this month. I will post the pictures of my OPK today. I just want to know, what would you do? The first photo is in the time frame still wet and the second photo is after it dried.

I would say your OPK is still too light, but then again "swimmers" can live in your body for a few days, I would call and ask for a professional opinion though. I had a few days of OPK's exactly like yours before I got the real dark indicator, take a look at my photo for reference if you like?
But everyon is different so I would go with your heart sweety :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsMohr

LockandKey said:


> I tested 3 days early :blush: so I suppose I wouldn't be considered a Jan tester any longer, but figured I would update you all as my name is listed in the first post, here is my results
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMAG0022_zps38dc5ab5.jpg

I see your willpower paid off girl, congrats!!!


----------



## luna_19

Hope I agree you could call the clinic explain the situation and see what they say.

Liz is there a reason you aren't taking clomid anymore? It can help produce a better quality egg. Did your hubby have an SA done yet? Maybe you could talk to your doctor about having a hsg done?


----------



## nico82

MrsMohr said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> I tested 3 days early :blush: so I suppose I wouldn't be considered a Jan tester any longer, but figured I would update you all as my name is listed in the first post, here is my results
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMAG0022_zps38dc5ab5.jpg
> 
> I see your willpower paid off girl, congrats!!!Click to expand...

Awww! Thats awesome! :hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## lizlovelust

luna, we kinda wanted to do ntnp, I get disapointed either way


----------



## Junebugs

hopeforbfp said:


> Hey ladies, I have been lurking but haven't officially joined the January thread yet. I'm thinking my test day will be right around Jan 13th as of now. I'm thrilled to see BFP's already and I'm with everyone else nico I'm dying for you to test.
> 
> AFM- I need some advice ladies. This is my very first cycle of trying iui. I took femara on CD 3-7 and I'm currently waiting to ovulate. My doctor said that I need to go in the day after a positive OPK for insemination. Well because of the holiday season, there are several days the lab is closed, New Years Day being one of them. I took an OPK this afternoon and I'm almost positive that it is going to be positive tomorrow which won't work out for iui. My question is, do you ladies think it would be ok for me to call the doctor tonight and say my positive was today so I can get squeezed in for iui tomorrow. I don't want to waste my money and have a useless iui but I also hate the thought of missing it completely this month. I will post the pictures of my OPK today. I just want to know, what would you do? The first photo is in the time frame still wet and the second photo is after it dried.

All my OPKs have only ever looked like that when positive! I have never gotten any darker then that


----------



## allforthegirl

lizlovelust said:


> hey ladies, waiting to O, I feel like ill never get pregnant :(

Well my dear I am sorry to hear you having a hard journey but thinking negatively like that, you are right, you won't! If you wake up in the morning think this is going to be the worst day, you will have a really bad day. If you wake in the morning saying today WILL be a good day and just put a smile on you will have a good day! What ever you put out into the universe you will get back. Tenfold! *You will get pregnant if you say "I will get pregnant" when you are meant to get pregnant!!* Have some faith in yourself. Just may take some figuring it out is all!!


----------



## nico82

I know this is off topic and I apologize...but how do you get your tickers to show in your signature????

I tried lillypie or something and used the HTML version and copy and pasted into my signature but still wouldn't work? Any help?? :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

nico82 said:


> I know this is off topic and I apologize...but how do you get your tickers to show in your signature????
> 
> I tried lillypie or something and used the HTML version and copy and pasted into my signature but still wouldn't work? Any help?? :hugs:

You can go to countdowntopregnancy.com, or Lillypie but you have to use the BBcode for it to show up right on here. GL


----------



## lorojovanos

HOPE- I wouldn't do it early, but that's just me. I would call the dr though and maybe email them a picture of your opk and see what they say. They would obviously know better than me...If they are closed new years day, and that would be the day to do it, maybe see if they can get you in tomorrow, as late as possible? Let us know hon...
LIZ- What's with the negativity hon? You were pushing and pushing to be put on Clomid, and you did it for one cycle, and stopped. I do understand the ntnp, but that only works, as far as im concerned, if you put everything away. No opk's no temping, no nothing. When you temp and see a temp drop, you may try and bd as much as possible thinking its o time but especially with pcos and having that confirmed, your cycles are wonky. My opinion hon, after being with you for over a year, is to do one of two things, stop absolutely everything, except having sex with your b/f when you want to, or, have him get the SA done, has he agreed to that yet? And get on your Clomid. Only one cycle isn't enough hon. The fact that that very first cycle you did o and the following cycle, you o'd on your own, is very good, its a good sign for the future.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Junebugs!! :hi:


----------



## nico82

allforthegirl said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is off topic and I apologize...but how do you get your tickers to show in your signature????
> 
> I tried lillypie or something and used the HTML version and copy and pasted into my signature but still wouldn't work? Any help?? :hugs:
> 
> You can go to countdowntopregnancy.com, or Lillypie but you have to use the BBcode for it to show up right on here. GLClick to expand...

Oooh your awesome! :hugs:
Thanks so much!


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks loro, you are amazing


----------



## lorojovanos

I want to see you with a bfp too liz. Seriously. But not to be too blunt, shit or get off the pot. Do everything you possibly can, that includes an attitude change, positive positive positive, or let everything go and just have a *normal* sex life. its been proven, youve proven to yourself, that half in between, just doesnt work well for you hon...


----------



## lorojovanos

I re read that, it seemed mean but it's 100% not my intention. I hope you know me weel enough though LIZ to know that


----------



## allforthegirl

lorojovanos said:


> I re read that, it seemed mean but it's 100% not my intention. I hope you know me weel enough though LIZ to know that

I am an outsider and I didn't think that mean at all. Sounds like tough love. And sometimes we all need a little kick in the butt to get ourselves moving in the right direction! 

LIZ we all want you to get a BFP!! We also don't want you to be down about it either!! We all have a certain empathy to your situation. I know a woman that has been trying for years and years and she never gave up hope! Even if the last thing they were going to try may not work they had papers in for adoption.... yet that last straw held up and now she is pregnant. You CAN do this!! :D


----------



## luna_19

lorojovanos said:


> I want to see you with a bfp too liz. Seriously. But not to be too blunt, shit or get off the pot. Do everything you possibly can, that includes an attitude change, positive positive positive, or let everything go and just have a *normal* sex life. its been proven, youve proven to yourself, that half in between, just doesnt work well for you hon...

I totally agree! If you're not ready to get all the help there is then that's fine. I would LOVE to relax and have a normal sex life again but we're on a mission :haha:


----------



## lorojovanos

I'll share something. For 2 years, we just did the NTNP thing, literally. I knew nothing about checking my cm, ovulation, temping, nothing. We only had sex when we wanted to, 10 days in a row, then nothing for a week if we wanted to. It was fun, there was no worry. Could get up at 7 am to pee and not worry that it ruins my temps. I never peed on any sort of test, and nothing happened. BUT, honestly, it was the happiest I think Matt and I could have been. We both wanted another baby, but it was fun, it was easy, it just was what it is. Now, it's been just over a year, 5 cycles to date of checking cm, doing opk's, researching, losses, temping, clomid, U/S's and B/W, Matt's SA and my HSG in the next few weeks if I'm not pregnant. It is stressful, It does take up a lot of time, and energy but we have decided that if we want to have this baby, come hell or highwater, we will do what we financially, emotionally, and physically can handle. There are days I hate Matt, the thought of having sex with him, just irks me. Some days I don't want to shave my legs, and get in the mood. But at the end of the day, he is my man, hes family, I want to have another babe with him. In the end, if we don't have another one, we can rest assured, that we have done what we can handle to get what we desire. This cycle especially, it's taken me a LONG time to get here, has just been what it is. Look at my missing temps, look at how often we had sex, I took a break from here for almost 2 weeks, I just lived life. We only had sex 3 days before ovulation, I didnt even know o was on the horizon, I literally stopped paying attention to EVERYTHING. It may just be what we needed... I just wanted to put it out there, that I do know the agony that some of you feel, the frustration, the heartache, but giving up, or constantly beating yourself up, or being negative, will get you no where. That is THE ONE thing I know for sure, negativity, will not give us what we're working so hard for!


----------



## Cindylou777

i do believe the next 12 days of my life are going to drag by... praying ever so hard to see those 2 beautiful pink lines on the 11th!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

for everyone!!!


----------



## nico82

Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF! 
In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## lorojovanos

:happydance:


nico82 said:


> Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF!
> In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:

:thumbup:Thats awesome! I knew it!!!!!!
Just a quick question, how many days before u o'd, did you guys BD?


----------



## allforthegirl

nico82 said:


> Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF!
> In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:

That is so awesome!!:happydance::happydance::dance:

Congrats!!

Now you sit back and enjoy the next 9 months!! :thumbup::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## ClandestineTX

hopeforbfp said:


> Hey ladies, I have been lurking but haven't officially joined the January thread yet. I'm thinking my test day will be right around Jan 13th as of now. I'm thrilled to see BFP's already and I'm with everyone else nico I'm dying for you to test.
> 
> AFM- I need some advice ladies. This is my very first cycle of trying iui. I took femara on CD 3-7 and I'm currently waiting to ovulate. My doctor said that I need to go in the day after a positive OPK for insemination. Well because of the holiday season, there are several days the lab is closed, New Years Day being one of them. I took an OPK this afternoon and I'm almost positive that it is going to be positive tomorrow which won't work out for iui. My question is, do you ladies think it would be ok for me to call the doctor tonight and say my positive was today so I can get squeezed in for iui tomorrow. I don't want to waste my money and have a useless iui but I also hate the thought of missing it completely this month. I will post the pictures of my OPK today. I just want to know, what would you do? The first photo is in the time frame still wet and the second photo is after it dried.

FYI: Your OPK is the darkest mine ever got this cycle (first one using them) AND I tested twice per day, trying not to miss it. Unless you are sure yours get darker and/or your surge for more than a day (or part of one in my case), I'd take that as "positive enough" for the IUI!


----------



## rhiannon240

nico82 said:


> Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF!
> In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:

Congrats!!!!


----------



## amarpreet

me too testing on jan 7th...........


----------



## hopeforbfp

Again another congrats to nico.

Well said Loro. I've had my ups and downs as well and I'm in the "I just want to have fun mood" right now. Yesterday we even used lube that wasn't preseed. If you ask my husband, he would assure you that that is a big BIG no no in my TTC book. I did buy some all natural stuff with only 3 ingredients and no acid so I'm hoping it won't be too bad. The point is we were able to just have fun this weekend and it was probably the best sex we have ever had. 

I'd like to say thank you for everyone's advice and a special thanks to nico for posting those pictures. I'm not sure that my OPK's ever get as dark as yours but in response to a couple other ladies, yes I know for sure my OPK's get darker than that. I took another 4 hours after that last test and it is darker. I know that it will probably be a little bit darker tomorrow morning but I know my body pretty well and this is it. I won't have these dark OPK's for a couple days and then a positive, I will for sure have a dark positive by morning. I went ahead and called the doctors office and left a message. I said in the message that I got my positive later in the day so if I could get in a little later tomorrow that would be great. The message says that they will call between 7 and 8 in the morning and let me know when to come in. I'm excited and I'm nervous and I really just don't know what to feel lol. I know that even with iui our chances are only 15-20% to get pregnant. At least I think that's what I read online. Here are the pictures of my second OPK...
 



Attached Files:







new.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8









new2.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nico82

lorojovanos said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF!
> In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:
> 
> :thumbup:Thats awesome! I knew it!!!!!!
> Just a quick question, how many days before u o'd, did you guys BD?Click to expand...

Totally honest we BD'd once only! They day my OPK test was darker than the control line we did it that night only. So guessing by the general rule you ovulate between 24-48hrs after a positive OPK :hugs:


----------



## nico82

hopeforbfp said:


> Again another congrats to nico.
> 
> Well said Loro. I've had my ups and downs as well and I'm in the "I just want to have fun mood" right now. Yesterday we even used lube that wasn't preseed. If you ask my husband, he would assure you that that is a big BIG no no in my TTC book. I did buy some all natural stuff with only 3 ingredients and no acid so I'm hoping it won't be too bad. The point is we were able to just have fun this weekend and it was probably the best sex we have ever had.
> 
> I'd like to say thank you for everyone's advice and a special thanks to nico for posting those pictures. I'm not sure that my OPK's ever get as dark as yours but in response to a couple other ladies, yes I know for sure my OPK's get darker than that. I took another 4 hours after that last test and it is darker. I know that it will probably be a little bit darker tomorrow morning but I know my body pretty well and this is it. I won't have these dark OPK's for a couple days and then a positive, I will for sure have a dark positive by morning. I went ahead and called the doctors office and left a message. I said in the message that I got my positive later in the day so if I could get in a little later tomorrow that would be great. The message says that they will call between 7 and 8 in the morning and let me know when to come in. I'm excited and I'm nervous and I really just don't know what to feel lol. I know that even with iui our chances are only 15-20% to get pregnant. At least I think that's what I read online. Here are the pictures of my second OPK...

I'm praying really hard you get your BFP!!! You truly deserve it sweety :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

amaryllisred said:


> junebugs!! :hi:

hey girlie!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Junebugs

nico82 said:


> Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF!
> In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:

YAY!!!!!!!!!! Congratz!!!


----------



## Junebugs

hopeforbfp said:


> Again another congrats to nico.
> 
> Well said Loro. I've had my ups and downs as well and I'm in the "I just want to have fun mood" right now. Yesterday we even used lube that wasn't preseed. If you ask my husband, he would assure you that that is a big BIG no no in my TTC book. I did buy some all natural stuff with only 3 ingredients and no acid so I'm hoping it won't be too bad. The point is we were able to just have fun this weekend and it was probably the best sex we have ever had.
> 
> I'd like to say thank you for everyone's advice and a special thanks to nico for posting those pictures. I'm not sure that my OPK's ever get as dark as yours but in response to a couple other ladies, yes I know for sure my OPK's get darker than that. I took another 4 hours after that last test and it is darker. I know that it will probably be a little bit darker tomorrow morning but I know my body pretty well and this is it. I won't have these dark OPK's for a couple days and then a positive, I will for sure have a dark positive by morning. I went ahead and called the doctors office and left a message. I said in the message that I got my positive later in the day so if I could get in a little later tomorrow that would be great. The message says that they will call between 7 and 8 in the morning and let me know when to come in. I'm excited and I'm nervous and I really just don't know what to feel lol. I know that even with iui our chances are only 15-20% to get pregnant. At least I think that's what I read online. Here are the pictures of my second OPK...

ou know your body best! Do what you think is right because in the end you are most likely right!!! :) I'm glad you called!!!!


----------



## oedipamass

I'll be testing around January 15th, when AF is due. Please please please put me on the list!

Lots of :dust: to everyone for New Years BFPs!!!!


----------



## bakeranm99

NICO- The first time the hubby and I got pregnant the first time around was when we didn't do any counting or anything. Just kind of gave up and had a good time. I think we may have bded 5 times that month, not on any particular day. 

Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## 291

Congratties big fatties on your great BFP Nico82


I'm like a sitting duck on the water, just waiting for something exciting to happen.


----------



## Tower6

nico82 said:


> Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF!
> In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!! I have been waiting for this moment!! Half the joy in this site is exactly that, not necessarily a selfish I I I want my :bfp: ( altho that's the goal) but an honest true sincere happiness when we see others get theirs! And to read all the stories, symptoms, laughter and tears that go with each little angel that's created. I am so happy for you I can't even tell you enough!! I pray I get a :bfp: as well so we can be bump buddies cuz I have really enjoyed this journey with so many of you!! I feel like a proud auntie or something lol. CONGRATS LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## Tower6

I tried getting my chart to post again- I hope
It Works and that it's not some crazy link again. I really would LOVE anyone to be able to tell me what you think! I'm so new to the temping and charting this is only my first cycle this way. Let me know if it works- thnx


----------



## Tower6

Ok that last one didn't work at all here's another try... Sorry ladies thnx for bearing with me


----------



## nats77

Nico that is fantastic news, I am thrilled for you, so glad u finally tested!! Lol
Big fat congrats Hun x x x x


----------



## nico82

bakeranm99 said:


> NICO- The first time the hubby and I got pregnant the first time around was when we didn't do any counting or anything. Just kind of gave up and had a good time. I think we may have bded 5 times that month, not on any particular day.
> 
> Congratulations!!! :hugs:

Well I have been trying for five months and I looked at my calendars and realised I am ovulating on CD16 not CD14 and was trying too soon or too late. So I actually think I caught it spot on with only doing it once. Still in complete shock, think he/she is a miracle now. :baby:


----------



## nico82

Tower6 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF!
> In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!! I have been waiting for this moment!! Half the joy in this site is exactly that, not necessarily a selfish I I I want my :bfp: ( altho that's the goal) but an honest true sincere happiness when we see others get theirs! And to read all the stories, symptoms, laughter and tears that go with each little angel that's created. I am so happy for you I can't even tell you enough!! I pray I get a :bfp: as well so we can be bump buddies cuz I have really enjoyed this journey with so many of you!! I feel like a proud auntie or something lol. CONGRATS LOVE!!!!!!Click to expand...

Awww you are so cute!!! I desperately want you to get your :bfp: so that we can be bump buddies and share this journey! Come on little one, stick for Tower6 :hugs:


----------



## nico82

nats77 said:


> Nico that is fantastic news, I am thrilled for you, so glad u finally tested!! Lol
> Big fat congrats Hun x x x x

It was because of all you wonderful supportive people that I tested. But my positive line came up even before the test line :rofl:
Im still kind of in shock :haha:
Pray you all get to join me with your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning gals! 
Got my solid CH's today:) BUT, had a serious FBR; I have NEVER had one even close to this significant. Hopefully this difference is a good thing, not that my body is playing games with me...


----------



## allforthegirl

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning gals!
> Got my solid CH's today:) BUT, had a serious FBR; I have NEVER had one even close to this significant. Hopefully this difference is a good thing, not that my body is playing games with me...

Ok so call me blonde but what does CH and FBR stand for?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning ladies :) 
Im 11dpo today & so far no symptoms out of the norm. I have had sore boobs since friday which keep getting worse but I also get that when AF is due. Hope everyone has a safe & Happy New Year!


----------



## lorojovanos

allforthegirl said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Good morning gals!
> Got my solid CH's today:) BUT, had a serious FBR; I have NEVER had one even close to this significant. Hopefully this difference is a good thing, not that my body is playing games with me...
> 
> Ok so call me blonde but what does CH and FBR stand for?Click to expand...

Crosshairs, the solid red lines on Fertility friend chart. 
Fall back rise- Sometimes the one day drop in temp, do to an estrogen surge.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Huuuuge congrats, nico!!! See, what did you have to be afraid of? :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, loro, the fallback rise... 
Me, too!! 
Or at least, I *think* it is? I've never had one before, either! or at least not like this... It's been dipping for three days. Does a fallback rise only last one day?


----------



## Tess2012

Can I join in? Ill be tesing Jan 7th, if I can hold off that long. My chart has me a tiny bit excited this time around, I've never had a temp spike like this one before!

:dust:


----------



## Cristeena

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well.

Big congrats to the ladies that got BFPs!! :happydance: So sorry to those the witch got! :hugs:

Question: DH and I were going to wait until I graduate and get a job in May to start TTC again after our chemical last week for insurance reasons. BUT, he is now hinting about maybe trying again sooner than that, and I was curious about chemical pregnancies. I have researched, but not found a definitive answer... I usually have a 10 day LP, but I was 13 DPO when I started getting my BFPs last week. I started bleeding the same day. Should I begin a supplement like B Complex or is it most likely that this chemical was not bc of short LP since my period didnt come until 13 dpo. I hope this makes sense... I figured if my 10 day LP was to blame, I would've gotten my period at 10 or 11DPO... and maybe the chemical was just due to a fetal abnormality or something.. can anyone help?? Thanks so much.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cristeena said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are all well.
> 
> Big congrats to the ladies that got BFPs!! :happydance: So sorry to those the witch got! :hugs:
> 
> Question: DH and I were going to wait until I graduate and get a job in May to start TTC again after our chemical last week for insurance reasons. BUT, he is now hinting about maybe trying again sooner than that, and I was curious about chemical pregnancies. I have researched, but not found a definitive answer... I usually have a 10 day LP, but I was 13 DPO when I started getting my BFPs last week. I started bleeding the same day. Should I begin a supplement like B Complex or is it most likely that this chemical was not bc of short LP since my period didnt come until 13 dpo. I hope this makes sense... I figured if my 10 day LP was to blame, I would've gotten my period at 10 or 11DPO... and maybe the chemical was just due to a fetal abnormality or something.. can anyone help?? Thanks so much.

I really don't think it does.... Though I am not a Doc, just a gut feeling. Most Chemical PG are because the egg does not form properly., or doesn't settle in far enough. In other words it wasn't meant to be. Not healthy. I hope this helps. I am sure that you will get you bundle soon enough!! :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

As far as I know, a FBR is only one day, but I'm not super experienced in it...


----------



## hopeforbfp

Cristeena said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are all well.
> 
> Big congrats to the ladies that got BFPs!! :happydance: So sorry to those the witch got! :hugs:
> 
> Question: DH and I were going to wait until I graduate and get a job in May to start TTC again after our chemical last week for insurance reasons. BUT, he is now hinting about maybe trying again sooner than that, and I was curious about chemical pregnancies. I have researched, but not found a definitive answer... I usually have a 10 day LP, but I was 13 DPO when I started getting my BFPs last week. I started bleeding the same day. Should I begin a supplement like B Complex or is it most likely that this chemical was not bc of short LP since my period didnt come until 13 dpo. I hope this makes sense... I figured if my 10 day LP was to blame, I would've gotten my period at 10 or 11DPO... and maybe the chemical was just due to a fetal abnormality or something.. can anyone help?? Thanks so much.

I don't really know the answer either but I always thought a short LP made it impossible for the egg to implant so you would never have gotten a positive pregnancy test in the first place. So basically I'm thinking since you did get the positive, the loss wouldn't have been due to the short LP. I honestly have no idea though. However, I would say it would be a good idea to try and lengthen you LP with a supplement. Perhaps that has prevented you from getting pregnant in other cycles. Fingers crossed for you and lots of baby dust.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Put me down for January 6 (10dpo). 
I can't believe how many familiar names are still floating around from last winter when I first started this whole TTC thing! I really do hope everyone gets what they truly want sooner rather than later. 
MrsMM - HUGE CONGRATS! You've had quite the journey to get here.

I never imaged I'd still be here after a full year. At least DH and I are now 'under investigation'. Just waiting for CD24 bloods, and we'll go back to the clinic for all the results (SA, HSG, etc). It's progress I suppose. That being said, for the first time in a LONG TIME I actually feel really positive about this cycle. I O'ed right over Christmas, and I don't know.. it just felt *different*. Although, if there is one thing I DO know, the better you feel, the harder you fall. 

Good luck everyone, and happy New Year!


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey may I join? I'm currently in the TWW on CD 25 at 12 DPO. Test this morning was a BFN and had a temp drop, so I'm waiting on AF to bring in the New Year :growlmad:. 

I had a MMC almost 8 months ago @ 12 weeks. Since then my cycles have been shorter than pre pregnancy, anywhere from 22-25 days. 

Ill be testing again in a few days if AF stays away. Otherwise my next test date will be around the 25th of this month.


----------



## Stevi11

Jan 27th for me, please!


----------



## kellymassage

January 12 for me as well.


----------



## luna_19

BabyHopes. said:


> Put me down for January 6 (10dpo).
> I can't believe how many familiar names are still floating around from last winter when I first started this whole TTC thing! I really do hope everyone gets what they truly want sooner rather than later.
> MrsMM - HUGE CONGRATS! You've had quite the journey to get here.
> 
> I never imaged I'd still be here after a full year. At least DH and I are now 'under investigation'. Just waiting for CD24 bloods, and we'll go back to the clinic for all the results (SA, HSG, etc). It's progress I suppose. That being said, for the first time in a LONG TIME I actually feel really positive about this cycle. I O'ed right over Christmas, and I don't know.. it just felt *different*. Although, if there is one thing I DO know, the better you feel, the harder you fall.
> 
> Good luck everyone, and happy New Year!

:hugs: 
We are nearing a year too and in the process of having all the testing done. Did you have your hsg this cycle? Lots of people get their bfp after :) I'm hoping to get mine done at the start of next cycle


----------



## BabyHopes.

luna_19 said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for January 6 (10dpo).
> I can't believe how many familiar names are still floating around from last winter when I first started this whole TTC thing! I really do hope everyone gets what they truly want sooner rather than later.
> MrsMM - HUGE CONGRATS! You've had quite the journey to get here.
> 
> I never imaged I'd still be here after a full year. At least DH and I are now 'under investigation'. Just waiting for CD24 bloods, and we'll go back to the clinic for all the results (SA, HSG, etc). It's progress I suppose. That being said, for the first time in a LONG TIME I actually feel really positive about this cycle. I O'ed right over Christmas, and I don't know.. it just felt *different*. Although, if there is one thing I DO know, the better you feel, the harder you fall.
> 
> Good luck everyone, and happy New Year!
> 
> :hugs:
> We are nearing a year too and in the process of having all the testing done. Did you have your hsg this cycle? Lots of people get their bfp after :) I'm hoping to get mine done at the start of next cycleClick to expand...

Yeah, I had it done about 2 weeks ago. It showed all clear, so I don't know that it will have the same 'clearing out' function as other women. Either way, I'm hoping.
My advice: DON'T read about other people's experience with it. I read tons of TERRIBLE comments, and went in almost paralyzed with anxiety. It really wasn't that bad - uncomfortable yes, but not really any more so than a pap. I only had a tiny bit of cramping that lasted literally a second, and the whole procedure was done in about 5 minutes. Good luck with it - hope it does the trick and we can celebrate BFP's together! :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Cristeena- About 2 years ago- before I even started ttc, my doctor told me I should start preparing my body by taking a prenatal. Well, the iron in them made me really sick so she switched me to a B-complex and 2 flintstones vitamins (those nasty kids chewables) :). She wants me to take them for the folic acid. I'm sure taking a B won't hurt anything, and it could only help, so why not? :hugs: The B has 400 of folic acid and the Flintstones has 400 each as well. GL!


----------



## turtlemomma

I forgot to mention- I'm starting OPK's today! I'll probably O Friday, Saturday, or Sunday, if the clomid works as it has the last three months. So far, I've been having some slight Ovary cramps off and on since Saturday, but my CP is still Low, Hard, and Closed.:dust:


----------



## FrizzyNad

Congrats on ur BFP Nico :D I can't believe U waited 8 days to test!! Lovely STRONG positive lines there :)

Well looks like I'm not testing till 4th or 5th Jan 2013 or ill just wait for AF to arrive; don't have any tests to take as I actually gave the early response once to a friend of mine; I have 1 test left and its not an early response one; its from 99p store lol and its like 90% accuate the day after missed AF which is pretty rubbish and a waste if was to use it this week; ill buy more FRER on friday but this means I'm not testing on the 3rd anymore; and that's when AF is due!

Good luck everyone


----------



## babysaa

nico82 said:


> Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF!
> In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:

BIG Congrat's sweetie!!!! What a perrrrrrfect way to end the year! Wishing you all the best through your journey over the next 9 months. Hoping we join you over on the other side in 2013 :hugs:


----------



## glmca

Hi, haven't been on in a long time, sometimes reading too much makes the wait harder, sometimes easier!!! Anyway I'm due to test on 6th jan. I reckon I'm 10dpo, felt like I've been hit by a train the last couple of days. Swollen glands and massive sore bbs, nausea and exhaustion. Honestly don't know if any of that is likely to be ?pregnancy related, I work night shift so not unusual to feel rough. 

Good luck to everyone waiting to test, and huge congratulations to all those with BFP.


----------



## bakeranm99

Friday- Negative(First response)
Saturday- Faint Positive (First response), Negative digital (Clear Blue)
Sunday- Faint Positive (first Response) x2
Monday- Positive Digital (Clear Blue) BFP!!! :happydance:

https://s13.postimage.org/7i7uqo26f/1231120850.jpg

I am too impatient to wait to test, and I wanted to know if it was safe to have a few NYE drinks, guess not, but this is way better!! I had a clue on Friday night, when I had a couple glasses of wine and my body went haywire, not to mention the week of nausea, slow digestion, crampy, and spotting prior to AF (which is unlike me). Yay! I pray this one is my sticky and won't be a repeat chemical pregnancy. I hope my poppyseed is safely tucked in it's new home and growing like a weed! I am glad I have you guys to tell, since I don't want to get my family's hopes up just yet. :hugs: :)

Continuing to pray for the rest of you! :dust: to all!


----------



## nats77

Yay congrats bakeranm great news!!! Xx


----------



## skimomma

nico82 said:


> Well I finally tested eight days after a missing AF!
> In shock but happy! Can't believe we only BD'd once! What do I do now???? :happydance:

Congratulations!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, baker!


----------



## glmca

Congrats bakeranm, hope all goes well. What a way to bring in the new year! X


----------



## hopeforbfp

bakeranm99 said:


> Friday- Negative(First response)
> Saturday- Faint Positive (First response), Negative digital (Clear Blue)
> Sunday- Faint Positive (first Response) x2
> Monday- Positive Digital (Clear Blue) BFP!!! :happydance:
> 
> https://s13.postimage.org/7i7uqo26f/1231120850.jpg
> 
> I am too impatient to wait to test, and I wanted to know if it was safe to have a few NYE drinks, guess not, but this is way better!! I had a clue on Friday night, when I had a couple glasses of wine and my body went haywire, not to mention the week of nausea, slow digestion, crampy, and spotting prior to AF (which is unlike me). Yay! I pray this one is my sticky and won't be a repeat chemical pregnancy. I hope my poppyseed is safely tucked in it's new home and growing like a weed! I am glad I have you guys to tell, since I don't want to get my family's hopes up just yet. :hugs: :)
> 
> Continuing to pray for the rest of you! :dust: to all!

Woohoo congrats! What a great way to start the new year.


----------



## luna_19

hope did you end up going for the iui?


----------



## hopeforbfp

AFM- my doctors office was short staffed today and were unable to get me in for iui. Instead he was stuck in radiology all day. So looks like we are doing things the old fashioned way. I was pretty upset about all this earlier but I'm feeling much more positive now. Hopefully I will be conceiving my New Years baby and will see two beautiful lines in about 2 weeks.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Luna we must have posted at the same time. I just updated


----------



## luna_19

Well that sucks they couldn't get you in :hugs: hopefully you can save some money and just get your bfp instead! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Bakeranm That is so awesome!! What a great way to bring in the new year


----------



## FrizzyNad

Yaaayy! Congrats to u bakeranm! Another BFP!! :D what a great way to start 2013!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats on the bfp girls!!


----------



## kel21

congrats baker!

Sorry hopefor! fxd you catch the eggie anyways!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats!


----------



## lana2222

BFP!!!!!! I can't believe it! I'm so happy right now :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow Congrats Lana!! that is awesome!! I think we now have 3 BFP's on this thread already!! I am very happy for you my dear!!


----------



## Tower6

Congrats new mommies!!! What an amazing feeling and
A great Way to start the new year!!! So happy for all
Of you! Would you guys post your symptoms for
Us girls Waiting still? It might not help krake
A difference but it's still fun to read/compare/ and help
Pass the time. I can't wait to see how this next week goes! I'm thinking this is once again another lucky thread of MrsMM24- FX'd for everyone!!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Congrats on your :bfp:'s ladies!! This seems to be a lucky thread! I'm testing on Saturday the 5th (if I can hold off that long!!)


----------



## momwannabe81

Happy new year and fx for lots more bfps. Congrats ladies on ur bfp!!!


----------



## bakeranm99

Tower6 said:


> Congrats new mommies!!! What an amazing feeling and
> A great Way to start the new year!!! So happy for all
> Of you! Would you guys post your symptoms for
> Us girls Waiting still? It might not help krake
> A difference but it's still fun to read/compare/ and help
> Pass the time. I can't wait to see how this next week goes! I'm thinking this is once again another lucky thread of MrsMM24- FX'd for everyone!!!

Immediately, I started having a crampy feeling (like growing pains in your womb), then a few days later, nausea everyday until about 4 or 5 p.m., lacked alertness/lightheaded and was pretty tired, slowed digestion/bloating/gas then, implantation spotting (very typical for me). I also took a test on Friday, and it was negative, so I had a few glasses of wine. Within 3 hours, my body was trying to rid my body of it, and I usually can handle way more than a few glasses. Next morning, I got my first faint positive. 

Hope this helps! Good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## bakeranm99

lana2222 said:


> BFP!!!!!! I can't believe it! I'm so happy right now :)

Congrats!


----------



## nats77

lana2222 said:


> BFP!!!!!! I can't believe it! I'm so happy right now :)

Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## lana2222

I've had no symptoms really. I guess in hindsight I've been feeling more bloated (but it has been Christmas), I was nauseous one morning but it didn't last very long. I also had a tiny bit of spotting a few days after ovulation. I almost didn't test today because I had a BFN last week, and I said to my husband that I didn't feel pregnant- not that I know what it feels like. I only tested because AF hadn't started yet which was odd. So glad I decided to just test anyway!


----------



## gidge

Congrats to the new BFP´s!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ZombieKitten

So I thought I was 10DPO today..... but yesterday I had a temp dip followed by a large spike this morning almost making me believe that I actually OVed yesteraday.

Not sure if I experience a fall back rise at 3DPO followed by and implantation dip at 9DPO or if in fact I OVed yesterday... hmmm.. any thoughts anyone?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b77a1//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Plex

Heya everyone!! :hi: Good luck for this month :) Can u put me down for the 12th please hun? x


----------



## kel21

Congrats Lana!! That is a very nice dark line!

Zombie that dip is on a great day for implant! Fxd that is what that was.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hello please put me down for 31st January.

GL everyone and lots of :dust:


----------



## ESwemba84

Please put me down for testing on the 25th. AF got me today. :growlmad:

Congrats on the BFPs. And happy new year!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, lana!!! 

I think it IS a lucky thread!!


----------



## EstelSeren

Congratulations to all the new BFPs! :happydance:

Hopefully I'll be joining you soon! The tiny amount of spotting that I had a few days ago was definitely not AF related as she hasn't reared her ugly head yet! So it was either one of those weird freak occurrences or an IB- obviously I'm hoping for the latter! Today I woke up with an horrendous headache and nausea that hasn't improved despite having eaten and drunk plenty! I didn't drink any alcohol last night either except the tiniest sip of bubbly at midnight! Hopefully it's a good sign! My boobs/nipples are awfully tender too- even wearing a bra is uncomfortable bordering on painful! The nausea usually kicks in a few days before AF comes, though not normally this intense this quickly! It feels right this month, although completely different from when I was in early pregnancy with my daughter! Then I just knew and was experiencing symptoms from about a fortnight before I ovulated! My cycles weren't so short and regular then though- I got my BFP on CD 73! :dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Doodlover

Congratulations ladies on your BFP's! FX'd for the rest of us!


----------



## Junebugs

Congratz on all the BFP!!!! YAY!!!

Zombie that def. looks like and implantation dip to me! That chart looks great! KMFX for you!!!!

AFM- it looks like i ovulated last night so i am officially on the 2WW!!!! YAY!:happydance:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Happy new year everyone. Once again I am thrilled to catch up a find more BFPs. Congratulations ladies. 

AFM- I'm pretty certain I ovulated last night. I was hoping for a much higher temp this morning but oh well slow rise is still ok. I was concerned all day yesterday that the femara wasn't working because I had very little ovulation discomfort and I thought maybe my body wasn't actually going to O. Well as soon as 8 or 9 pm hit I was in excruciating pain. My entire left side hurt as if I had run a marathon. I don't know if ovulation can cause that kind of pain or so high up but I have nothing else to attribute it too. I felt cramping in the ovary area too but I felt some of that on both sides so fingers crossed that the meds helped me release more than one egg this time. We got two BD sessions in yesterday after DH got home from work and one more this morning. Junebugs maybe we can be testing buddies. How long will you hold out for?


----------



## lorojovanos

You covered all of you bases HOPE:)


----------



## kel21

Why do I keep looking at my chart? I guess I think if I go back to it one more time it is going to magically tell me that I will get my bfp in 2 days, right? Ugh!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I keep sitting here and staring at mine, too... 
No flashing red letters telling me, "You're PREGNANT!!" 
:rofl:


----------



## Junebugs

hopeforbfp said:


> Happy new year everyone. Once again I am thrilled to catch up a find more BFPs. Congratulations ladies.
> 
> AFM- I'm pretty certain I ovulated last night. I was hoping for a much higher temp this morning but oh well slow rise is still ok. I was concerned all day yesterday that the femara wasn't working because I had very little ovulation discomfort and I thought maybe my body wasn't actually going to O. Well as soon as 8 or 9 pm hit I was in excruciating pain. My entire left side hurt as if I had run a marathon. I don't know if ovulation can cause that kind of pain or so high up but I have nothing else to attribute it too. I felt cramping in the ovary area too but I felt some of that on both sides so fingers crossed that the meds helped me release more than one egg this time. We got two BD sessions in yesterday after DH got home from work and one more this morning. Junebugs maybe we can be testing buddies. How long will you hold out for?

I know i ovulated yesterday and my temp only had a small rise aswell so we are in the same boat with that! For sure! I would love to be test buddies! I really hadn't picked a test date yet, i am now due for AF on the 14th, when are you due?


----------



## kel21

AmaryllisRed said:


> I keep sitting here and staring at mine, too...
> No flashing red letters telling me, "You're PREGNANT!!"
> :rofl:

Me neither! LOL:haha:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Junebugs said:


> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year everyone. Once again I am thrilled to catch up a find more BFPs. Congratulations ladies.
> 
> AFM- I'm pretty certain I ovulated last night. I was hoping for a much higher temp this morning but oh well slow rise is still ok. I was concerned all day yesterday that the femara wasn't working because I had very little ovulation discomfort and I thought maybe my body wasn't actually going to O. Well as soon as 8 or 9 pm hit I was in excruciating pain. My entire left side hurt as if I had run a marathon. I don't know if ovulation can cause that kind of pain or so high up but I have nothing else to attribute it too. I felt cramping in the ovary area too but I felt some of that on both sides so fingers crossed that the meds helped me release more than one egg this time. We got two BD sessions in yesterday after DH got home from work and one more this morning. Junebugs maybe we can be testing buddies. How long will you hold out for?
> 
> I know i ovulated yesterday and my temp only had a small rise aswell so we are in the same boat with that! For sure! I would love to be test buddies! I really hadn't picked a test date yet, i am now due for AF on the 14th, when are you due?Click to expand...

You should post your chart in your signature so we can all stalk :) without progesterone my LP is generally 14 days which would make me due for AF on the 15th. In the past I've been starting to test at 10dpo but its just so disappointing. I'd love to hold off longer.


----------



## ClandestineTX

kel21 said:


> Why do I keep looking at my chart? I guess I think if I go back to it one more time it is going to magically tell me that I will get my bfp in 2 days, right? Ugh!




AmaryllisRed said:


> I keep sitting here and staring at mine, too...
> No flashing red letters telling me, "You're PREGNANT!!"
> :rofl:

Oh, THIS. Story of my life this week. Making myself crazy. Got in workouts the last two days, because my weights and treadmill are in different rooms than my computer! @kel21, we're on the same schedule. I'm due for a new cycle to start on the 3rd, possibly the 4th, so I figure I'll probably know by then one way or another. Wait is excruciating... naturally impatient :)


----------



## kel21

ClandestineTX said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Why do I keep looking at my chart? I guess I think if I go back to it one more time it is going to magically tell me that I will get my bfp in 2 days, right? Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> I keep sitting here and staring at mine, too...
> No flashing red letters telling me, "You're PREGNANT!!"
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, THIS. Story of my life this week. Making myself crazy. Got in workouts the last two days, because my weights and treadmill are in different rooms than my computer! @kel21, we're on the same schedule. I'm due for a new cycle to start on the 3rd, possibly the 4th, so I figure I'll probably know by then one way or another. Wait is excruciating... naturally impatient :)Click to expand...

Me too! No patientce and no willpower!!!


----------



## Junebugs

hopeforbfp said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year everyone. Once again I am thrilled to catch up a find more BFPs. Congratulations ladies.
> 
> AFM- I'm pretty certain I ovulated last night. I was hoping for a much higher temp this morning but oh well slow rise is still ok. I was concerned all day yesterday that the femara wasn't working because I had very little ovulation discomfort and I thought maybe my body wasn't actually going to O. Well as soon as 8 or 9 pm hit I was in excruciating pain. My entire left side hurt as if I had run a marathon. I don't know if ovulation can cause that kind of pain or so high up but I have nothing else to attribute it too. I felt cramping in the ovary area too but I felt some of that on both sides so fingers crossed that the meds helped me release more than one egg this time. We got two BD sessions in yesterday after DH got home from work and one more this morning. Junebugs maybe we can be testing buddies. How long will you hold out for?
> 
> I know i ovulated yesterday and my temp only had a small rise aswell so we are in the same boat with that! For sure! I would love to be test buddies! I really hadn't picked a test date yet, i am now due for AF on the 14th, when are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> You should post your chart in your signature so we can all stalk :) without progesterone my LP is generally 14 days which would make me due for AF on the 15th. In the past I've been starting to test at 10dpo but its just so disappointing. I'd love to hold off longer.Click to expand...

I understand that!! I have done that in the past but it just sucks getting that BFN :( .. ok i posted my chart! :) So how does the 13th sound for testing? Do you know around what time you ovulated yesterday? I think i actually ovulated at around 12 or 1 in the morning


----------



## Cristeena

Hey ladies!

Congrats to the BFPs!!! Sorry ladies that nasty old B**** got you :(

*Hope*, sounds promising!!! GL everyone!

DH and I were going to wait to start TTC again until I got a job after graduation in May/June, but tonight, we decided since we absolutely hated the pressure of TTC (HATED!!!) we will just do NTNP until we get a bun in the oven. That means no more preseed, robitussin, FF, tickers, temping, legs in the air after for 30 min, pressure on DH to ejac, making myself orgasm after ejac (i believe this is how we got preggo last month since it was first time trying it), or OPKs! Will always take my prenatals though...

*MrsMM24*, I will ONLY test if AF is very late, I dont want to go through that chemical again, so please put me down for January 31. Thanks so much :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Sounds like a good idea CRISTEENA. Good luck love:)


----------



## Cristeena

lorojovanos said:


> Sounds like a good idea CRISTEENA. Good luck love:)

Thanks Erin, you too!!! Was just about to pick up where I left off in your journal :)


----------



## sarahbear731

Tested about 5 mins ago, but Im afraid to look! We have been TTC for 2 yrs now. Had a mc last Feb at 10wks. This was my first cycle on Clomid and the first time in almost two years that I actually ovulated on day 14. My shortest cycle prior was 57 days and this one is textbook 28!! Im 12dpo today and SO afraid of seeing only one line!! Going to go check ... wish me luck!!
:dust:


----------



## Cristeena

sarahbear731 said:


> Tested about 5 mins ago, but Im afraid to look! We have been TTC for 2 yrs now. Had a mc last Feb at 10wks. This was my first cycle on Clomid and the first time in almost two years that I actually ovulated on day 14. My shortest cycle prior was 57 days and this one is textbook 28!! Im 12dpo today and SO afraid of seeing only one line!! Going to go check ... wish me luck!!
> :dust:

FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

sarahbear731 said:


> Tested about 5 mins ago, but Im afraid to look! We have been TTC for 2 yrs now. Had a mc last Feb at 10wks. This was my first cycle on Clomid and the first time in almost two years that I actually ovulated on day 14. My shortest cycle prior was 57 days and this one is textbook 28!! Im 12dpo today and SO afraid of seeing only one line!! Going to go check ... wish me luck!!
> :dust:

OOOOOhhhhh my how can you not look!!:wacko: I like biting my nails waiting for your results!! FX


----------



## sarahbear731

:( :bfn:

I have on FRER left. Im going to save it for Sat, when the :witch: is due. If she gets me, on to Clomid round 2 ...


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: sarah


----------



## Cristeena

sarahbear731 said:


> :( :bfn:
> 
> I have on FRER left. Im going to save it for Sat, when the :witch: is due. If she gets me, on to Clomid round 2 ...

GL to you hun :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

sarahbear731 said:


> :( :bfn:
> 
> I have on FRER left. Im going to save it for Sat, when the :witch: is due. If she gets me, on to Clomid round 2 ...

Well you are not completely out yet!! So don't say your out until that nasty :witch: shows her ugly face!! FX GL


----------



## sarahbear731

Im still holding on to that last little sliver of hope. If we caught the eggie this time, my edd will be the around the same date as my mc last feb. Come on, rainbow baby!!


----------



## Tower6

I hate testing early and getting a :bfn: especially when I have started to symptom
Spot, even tho trying not to, aaaand convincing myself
That I'm not and that it's all in my head lol yet even with all that still SOOOO disappointed when I get a negative. Ugh needless to
Say 8dpo and :bfn: so bummed it's a great way to ruin your day tho I can't stop myself
From testing. Man the things we do! Hahah


----------



## Quest55

you may want to add my name! I will be testing the next couple of days. Today i got a faint second line on a wondfo test, but got a negative FRER. So I am praying this isn't a false positive! I had my hubby pee on two of my tests and both are negative.


----------



## clynn11

Changing my date, will be testing the 16th instead of the 20th. GL everyone!!!! <3


----------



## bakeranm99

Tower6 said:


> I hate testing early and getting a :bfn: especially when I have started to symptom
> Spot, even tho trying not to, aaaand convincing myself
> That I'm not and that it's all in my head lol yet even with all that still SOOOO disappointed when I get a negative. Ugh needless to
> Say 8dpo and :bfn: so bummed it's a great way to ruin your day tho I can't stop myself
> From testing. Man the things we do! Hahah

I tested 9dpo and got a bfn, so I had a few glasses wine. Within 3 hours my body said "hell no" and tried to expel everything in my body for an hour! Next day took a test and got a faint bfp! Lol. I think if you have the symptoms, something is going on, you know your body best! :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Junebugs I have no clue what time I ovulated but I had terrible cramping from about 8 pm till I went to bed around 1 in the morning. I was just looking at a calendar and thinking the 12 th seemed like a good day to test but if you wait till the 13 th ill wait with you. What's one more day lol


----------



## Tower6

TFBG said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> AF due jan 7 I will be testing then- or,knowing me, before then. This will be #4 but #1 with new marriage and we just had his S/A done and everything is a go. My mittens was removed after 51/2 years and thus will be my 2nd cycle trying so I PRAY we don't have tk wait any longer between the gap of youngest DD and this LO.
> 
> Good luck ladies! In still trying to pinpoint when to test but I kno it's coming up! This mo th were trying everything! And it's my first time for each of these methods
> OPKs
> Soft cup
> Temping
> Charting
> And every other day :sex: juuust incase haha
> 
> Baby dust to all of you!!!!
> 
> Im going to try softcups this cycle as well. AF is due for me on 7 Jan also. GLClick to expand...




Quest55 said:


> you may want to add my name! I will be testing the next couple of days. Today i got a faint second line on a wondfo test, but got a negative FRER. So I am praying this isn't a false positive! I had my hubby pee on two of my tests and both are negative.

That is halarious lol


----------



## Tower6

Woah idk why that posted my other post up there! Sorry


----------



## Tower6

bakeranm99 said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I hate testing early and getting a :bfn: especially when I have started to symptom
> Spot, even tho trying not to, aaaand convincing myself
> That I'm not and that it's all in my head lol yet even with all that still SOOOO disappointed when I get a negative. Ugh needless to
> Say 8dpo and :bfn: so bummed it's a great way to ruin your day tho I can't stop myself
> From testing. Man the things we do! Hahah
> 
> I tested 9dpo and got a bfn, so I had a few glasses wine. Within 3 hours my body said "hell no" and tried to expel everything in my body for an hour! Next day took a test and got a faint bfp! Lol. I think if you have the symptoms, something is going on, you know your body best! :)Click to expand...

Did u use softcups?


----------



## lcgoodac

bakeranm99 said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I hate testing early and getting a :bfn: especially when I have started to symptom
> Spot, even tho trying not to, aaaand convincing myself
> That I'm not and that it's all in my head lol yet even with all that still SOOOO disappointed when I get a negative. Ugh needless to
> Say 8dpo and :bfn: so bummed it's a great way to ruin your day tho I can't stop myself
> From testing. Man the things we do! Hahah
> 
> I tested 9dpo and got a bfn, so I had a few glasses wine. Within 3 hours my body said "hell no" and tried to expel everything in my body for an hour! Next day took a test and got a faint bfp! Lol. I think if you have the symptoms, something is going on, you know your body best! :)Click to expand...


I haven't tested yet but I was randomly sick last night . Had felt a little sickly all day but got into bed and that was it and had to run to the bathroom! Very strange! Think I'm going to test today for the first time. My af isn't due for another 4 days but I think I o'd early! So I'm guessing I'm 12 -13 dpo! I'm kind of nervous and sure ill get bfn but suppose you don't know if you don't try! X


----------



## nico82

I just did another test to make sure :haha:
Tested 31/12/12 and got a :bfp: and then tested again on 02/01/12 with another :bfp: :happydance:

Please can you update me on the front page :hugs:

Don't really have PG symptoms anymore apart from tiredness and bloated/cramps/gas really bad and also only sore breasts when touched :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nico82

bakeranm99 said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I hate testing early and getting a :bfn: especially when I have started to symptom
> Spot, even tho trying not to, aaaand convincing myself
> That I'm not and that it's all in my head lol yet even with all that still SOOOO disappointed when I get a negative. Ugh needless to
> Say 8dpo and :bfn: so bummed it's a great way to ruin your day tho I can't stop myself
> From testing. Man the things we do! Hahah
> 
> I tested 9dpo and got a bfn, so I had a few glasses wine. Within 3 hours my body said "hell no" and tried to expel everything in my body for an hour! Next day took a test and got a faint bfp! Lol. I think if you have the symptoms, something is going on, you know your body best! :)Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bakeranm99

Tower6 said:


> bakeranm99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I hate testing early and getting a :bfn: especially when I have started to symptom
> Spot, even tho trying not to, aaaand convincing myself
> That I'm not and that it's all in my head lol yet even with all that still SOOOO disappointed when I get a negative. Ugh needless to
> Say 8dpo and :bfn: so bummed it's a great way to ruin your day tho I can't stop myself
> From testing. Man the things we do! Hahah
> 
> I tested 9dpo and got a bfn, so I had a few glasses wine. Within 3 hours my body said "hell no" and tried to expel everything in my body for an hour! Next day took a test and got a faint bfp! Lol. I think if you have the symptoms, something is going on, you know your body best! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Did u use softcups?Click to expand...

No. I am just 1 of those women blessed with really really regular cycles. I was regular all through highschool- to the day, then even more regular on the pill- to the hour, & even after my pregnancy/mc/d&c/chemical pregnancy, I go right back to normal. So I just assume it is 14 days following the start of my period. 

I also read up about when it is possible to conceive, and it said you should have sex the 10, 12, 14, & 16 days of your cycle. I journal all my cycles, discharge, and everything. With my chemical I had sex on the 10, 12, and 16th days during the month, so I basically recreated that exact situation with this past cycle, and it worked. My problem doesn't seem to be conceiving, it is holding on to the little guys.


----------



## bakeranm99

lcgoodac said:


> bakeranm99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I hate testing early and getting a :bfn: especially when I have started to symptom
> Spot, even tho trying not to, aaaand convincing myself
> That I'm not and that it's all in my head lol yet even with all that still SOOOO disappointed when I get a negative. Ugh needless to
> Say 8dpo and :bfn: so bummed it's a great way to ruin your day tho I can't stop myself
> From testing. Man the things we do! Hahah
> 
> I tested 9dpo and got a bfn, so I had a few glasses wine. Within 3 hours my body said "hell no" and tried to expel everything in my body for an hour! Next day took a test and got a faint bfp! Lol. I think if you have the symptoms, something is going on, you know your body best! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't tested yet but I was randomly sick last night . Had felt a little sickly all day but got into bed and that was it and had to run to the bathroom! Very strange! Think I'm going to test today for the first time. My af isn't due for another 4 days but I think I o'd early! So I'm guessing I'm 12 -13 dpo! I'm kind of nervous and sure ill get bfn but suppose you don't know if you don't try! XClick to expand...

I said last Thursday, I think I am pregnant, because I felt crampy. Then my digestion slowed down more than usual. I had nausea this week from Sunday-Wednesday usually until about 4 or 5 p.m. I usually get my first bfp about 2 days before AF or 11/12 dpo. Good luck to you, and remember a false negative is common and often wrong! :)


----------



## bakeranm99

nico82 said:


> bakeranm99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I hate testing early and getting a :bfn: especially when I have started to symptom
> Spot, even tho trying not to, aaaand convincing myself
> That I'm not and that it's all in my head lol yet even with all that still SOOOO disappointed when I get a negative. Ugh needless to
> Say 8dpo and :bfn: so bummed it's a great way to ruin your day tho I can't stop myself
> From testing. Man the things we do! Hahah
> 
> I tested 9dpo and got a bfn, so I had a few glasses wine. Within 3 hours my body said "hell no" and tried to expel everything in my body for an hour! Next day took a test and got a faint bfp! Lol. I think if you have the symptoms, something is going on, you know your body best! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Nico! & Congratulations to you too! I have had the crazy gas/bloating almost every night this week. Are you keeping a pregnancy journal? Mine is Our Little Lovebug#1 Pregnancy Journal. I'd love to keep in touch! :) :hugs:


----------



## nico82

FrizzyNad said:


> Congrats on ur BFP Nico :D I can't believe U waited 8 days to test!! Lovely STRONG positive lines there :)
> 
> Well looks like I'm not testing till 4th or 5th Jan 2013 or ill just wait for AF to arrive; don't have any tests to take as I actually gave the early response once to a friend of mine; I have 1 test left and its not an early response one; its from 99p store lol and its like 90% accuate the day after missed AF which is pretty rubbish and a waste if was to use it this week; ill buy more FRER on friday but this means I'm not testing on the 3rd anymore; and that's when AF is due!
> 
> Good luck everyone

Thanks so much FrizzyNad :hugs: I know I waited eight days because was so afraid to see a BFN! But then though oh what the heck what do I have to lose :happydance:


----------



## nico82

bakeranm99 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakeranm99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I hate testing early and getting a :bfn: especially when I have started to symptom
> Spot, even tho trying not to, aaaand convincing myself
> That I'm not and that it's all in my head lol yet even with all that still SOOOO disappointed when I get a negative. Ugh needless to
> Say 8dpo and :bfn: so bummed it's a great way to ruin your day tho I can't stop myself
> From testing. Man the things we do! Hahah
> 
> I tested 9dpo and got a bfn, so I had a few glasses wine. Within 3 hours my body said "hell no" and tried to expel everything in my body for an hour! Next day took a test and got a faint bfp! Lol. I think if you have the symptoms, something is going on, you know your body best! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nico! & Congratulations to you too! I have had the crazy gas/bloating almost every night this week. Are you keeping a pregnancy journal? Mine is Our Little Lovebug#1 Pregnancy Journal. I'd love to keep in touch! :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Im still trying to work out the Pregnancy Journal :shrug: I will see if I can find it :rofl: I will have a peek at yours, yes lets keep in touch :flower:


----------



## nats77

nico82 said:


> I just did another test to make sure :haha:
> Tested 31/12/12 and got a :bfp: and then tested again on 02/01/12 with another :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Please can you update me on the front page :hugs:
> 
> Don't really have PG symptoms anymore apart from tiredness and bloated/cramps/gas really bad and also only sore breasts when touched :haha:

It's difficult to see in your picture but was ur second frer darker than ur first or about the same? My tests don't seem to be getting darker and its making me really worried, I should prob stop testing lol x x 
Congrats again x x


----------



## Footiec

nico82 said:


> bakeranm99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakeranm99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I hate testing early and getting a :bfn: especially when I have started to symptom
> Spot, even tho trying not to, aaaand convincing myself
> That I'm not and that it's all in my head lol yet even with all that still SOOOO disappointed when I get a negative. Ugh needless to
> Say 8dpo and :bfn: so bummed it's a great way to ruin your day tho I can't stop myself
> From testing. Man the things we do! Hahah
> 
> I tested 9dpo and got a bfn, so I had a few glasses wine. Within 3 hours my body said "hell no" and tried to expel everything in my body for an hour! Next day took a test and got a faint bfp! Lol. I think if you have the symptoms, something is going on, you know your body best! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nico! & Congratulations to you too! I have had the crazy gas/bloating almost every night this week. Are you keeping a pregnancy journal? Mine is Our Little Lovebug#1 Pregnancy Journal. I'd love to keep in touch! :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Im still trying to work out the Pregnancy Journal :shrug: I will see if I can find it :rofl: I will have a peek at yours, yes lets keep in touch :flower:Click to expand...

Congratulations Nico82 really gives me hope when I see another BFP. Fx I might get one some day x
:thumbup:


----------



## WeeNat

Hi ladies, could I please join?

Congratulation to everyone on their bfp! What a fantastic way to start a new year. Good luck for those who are still waiting :dust:


----------



## nico82

nats77 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I just did another test to make sure :haha:
> Tested 31/12/12 and got a :bfp: and then tested again on 02/01/12 with another :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Please can you update me on the front page :hugs:
> 
> Don't really have PG symptoms anymore apart from tiredness and bloated/cramps/gas really bad and also only sore breasts when touched :haha:
> 
> It's difficult to see in your picture but was ur second frer darker than ur first or about the same? My tests don't seem to be getting darker and its making me really worried, I should prob stop testing lol x x
> Congrats again x xClick to expand...

It's about the same but its dark anyway its the left line that shows your HCG right? Maybe it has a max darkness or something??
Haven't been able to go to GP yet but hoping soon though to stop my worry. Just keep saying "no bleeding" is good sign!


----------



## nats77

nico82 said:


> nats77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I just did another test to make sure :haha:
> Tested 31/12/12 and got a :bfp: and then tested again on 02/01/12 with another :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Please can you update me on the front page :hugs:
> 
> Don't really have PG symptoms anymore apart from tiredness and bloated/cramps/gas really bad and also only sore breasts when touched :haha:
> 
> It's difficult to see in your picture but was ur second frer darker than ur first or about the same? My tests don't seem to be getting darker and its making me really worried, I should prob stop testing lol x x
> Congrats again x xClick to expand...
> 
> It's about the same but its dark anyway its the left line that shows your HCG right? Maybe it has a max darkness or something??
> Haven't been able to go to GP yet but hoping soon though to stop my worry. Just keep saying "no bleeding" is good sign!Click to expand...

Ok thank you x x x


----------



## LoveSunshine

Cristeena said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs!!! Sorry ladies that nasty old B**** got you :(
> 
> *Hope*, sounds promising!!! GL everyone!
> 
> DH and I were going to wait to start TTC again until I got a job after graduation in May/June, but tonight, we decided since we absolutely hated the pressure of TTC (HATED!!!) we will just do NTNP until we get a bun in the oven. That means no more preseed, robitussin, FF, tickers, temping, legs in the air after for 30 min, pressure on DH to ejac, making myself orgasm after ejac (i believe this is how we got preggo last month since it was first time trying it), or OPKs! Will always take my prenatals though...
> 
> *MrsMM24*, I will ONLY test if AF is very late, I dont want to go through that chemical again, so please put me down for January 31. Thanks so much :)

Hey looks like we could be test buddies! :-D


----------



## lorojovanos

I hate my body:( ugh this cycle is so messed up, apparently


----------



## lcgoodac

I've just taken my first test and got a bfn :-( although not surprised. Af due on the 6th so think I will just wait it out now and see if af arrives!


----------



## Ellieuki

Morning Everyone!! Congrats to all the BFP :happydance:
I O' around Christmas eve - and now waiting to test the 6th!


----------



## Junebugs

hopeforbfp said:


> Junebugs I have no clue what time I ovulated but I had terrible cramping from about 8 pm till I went to bed around 1 in the morning. I was just looking at a calendar and thinking the 12 th seemed like a good day to test but if you wait till the 13 th ill wait with you. What's one more day lol

The 12th sounds great to me! I just didnt want to make it to early for you but that is still 2 days before my expected period and 3 for you so thats great timing!!! ;) oh i am sooooo excited!!!! Hopefully we will get our :BFP: !!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Feeling so pregnant this morning.... 
I hate when I get my hopes up!!


----------



## gabbygabz

Good morning and happy new year ladies, just catching up: congrats on all the BFPs!!! :happydance:

AFM: Ovulated yesterday (per my digital OPK which was gone this morning) so just waiting for cross-hairs and crossing fingers for us all!!


----------



## Junebugs

AmaryllisRed said:


> Feeling so pregnant this morning....
> I hate when I get my hopes up!!

FX FOR YOU!:dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Someone please remind me that there's no good or bad temperature for an LP, as long as it stays above the coverline! For the last three days, I see my numbers getting lower and the eta of my next cycle is tomorrow or Friday and I'm thinking it's a sign of failure, even though I know better and I've seen numerous charts that look like mine and still get a BFP. I hate wishing away days of my life, so I'm trying not to do that, but I just want to know! ::end whiny rant::


----------



## jojo_b

Love it! I will be testing on 15th jan. This is our first cycle, and we already have a two year old baby boy xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Josefin

I'm pregnant!! Got a BFP today:)


----------



## ClandestineTX

josefin said:


> i'm pregnant!! Got a bfp today:)

congrats!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Josefin said:


> I'm pregnant!! Got a BFP today:)

Awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## Cristeena

Josefin said:


> I'm pregnant!! Got a BFP today:)

Yay, Congrats, Happy New Year!


----------



## Cristeena

Happy Birthday *Lovesunshine*!! :happydance:


----------



## kaili

Got a BFP today on a clearblue digi and a faint line on a cheapie. Im only 10dpo so I'm waiting til next week to get excited if its still positive!!! FREAKIN OUT!!!! YAY


----------



## Beautifullei2

Af is due today or tomorrow & I just started cramping up! She just loves to be on time!


----------



## jojo_b

Congrats to the preggers ladies!xxxx


----------



## kel21

Congrats Josefin and Kaili!!!


----------



## Tower6

ClandestineTX said:


> Someone please remind me that there's no good or bad temperature for an LP, as long as it stays above the coverline! For the last three days, I see my numbers getting lower and the eta of my next cycle is tomorrow or Friday and I'm thinking it's a sign of failure, even though I know better and I've seen numerous charts that look like mine and still get a BFP. I hate wishing away days of my life, so I'm trying not to do that, but I just want to know! ::end whiny rant::

Wow I love this site... I just got on here to say that after a bfn I am thinking im out for sure because my chart is diving fast and then I looked at urs and it's almost exact temps as mine ( it's really wierd) and ur the exact dpo as me and everything... I hope it's ok for both our sakes


----------



## HWPG

tower, we need to get you a working link in your sig! when you go to your signature, you want your typing to look like this:
Compare your ovulation chart to mine -click here!
you would change the "3e3066" to your number and the words "compare your..." - otherwise we can't see it! msg me and i can give you more directions if needed


----------



## HWPG

['URL="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e3066"]Compare your ovulation chart to mine -click here![/URL']
whoops - trying again so you can see what the actual typed words look like


----------



## HWPG

ps. you would need to remove the ' at the beginning and ends (by the letters "URL")


----------



## Tower6

Does it have to do with me being in a phone?


----------



## HWPG

gosh, i dont know. but you did something cause it took out the ff link and put in the dpo countdown ticker. i stalked your ff link anyways, just changed the number from mine to yours.... your not out til you know who arrives...


----------



## allforthegirl

CONGRATS to all the BFP!! i am so very happy for all you ladies!! So far so good for this thread. I think we are up to 5-6 BFP already and we are only on to the 2nd of Jan!! let this month be full of amazing BFP's!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, josefin and kaili!


----------



## kel21

Well looks like I o'd 4 days later than I usually do. ff still wants to say I am 9dpo, but 2 other charting sites say I didn't o until cd17 :( So can we please change my testing date to the 12th? I know I will test earlier, but that is when af is due. Thanks! My tww just got a little longer! :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> Someone please remind me that there's no good or bad temperature for an LP, as long as it stays above the coverline! For the last three days, I see my numbers getting lower and the eta of my next cycle is tomorrow or Friday and I'm thinking it's a sign of failure, even though I know better and I've seen numerous charts that look like mine and still get a BFP. I hate wishing away days of my life, so I'm trying not to do that, but I just want to know! ::end whiny rant::
> 
> Wow I love this site... I just got on here to say that after a bfn I am thinking im out for sure because my chart is diving fast and then I looked at urs and it's almost exact temps as mine ( it's really wierd) and ur the exact dpo as me and everything... I hope it's ok for both our sakesClick to expand...

When is your next cycle due to start? Mine is tomorrow, possibly Friday... though FF seems to have rescheduled it for next Monday, which is weird because my cycles have been 27-28 days since I stopped BCPs in mid-Oct. 

I did a bunch of chart searches on FF and it's really true that above the coverline is all that matters in the LP, even a freak day below the coverline is OK. I'm just impatient and searching for a sign - in either direction - from ANYWHERE! When I really just need to suck it up and wait it out the next day or two. In my next life, I'll be a stronger woman than I am in this one!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

kel21 said:


> Well looks like I o'd 4 days later than I usually do. ff still wants to say I am 9dpo, but 2 other charting sites say I didn't o until cd17 :( So can we please change my testing date to the 12th? I know I will test earlier, but that is when af is due. Thanks! My tww just got a little longer! :(

Don't you HATE when that happens?!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> Does it have to do with me being in a phone?

No, not your phone. When you go to the share your chart page there's the HTML code that you used before and then a BB-something code it says to use for forums and message boards - use that code NOT the HTML code to get the link into your signature.


----------



## kel21

AmaryllisRed said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Well looks like I o'd 4 days later than I usually do. ff still wants to say I am 9dpo, but 2 other charting sites say I didn't o until cd17 :( So can we please change my testing date to the 12th? I know I will test earlier, but that is when af is due. Thanks! My tww just got a little longer! :(
> 
> Don't you HATE when that happens?!Click to expand...

I do! Although I have never had this happen before! It's just odd cause I had a temp rise, but not much, and usually I do have a big jump. It makes sense with the signs. It just sucks! I thought I was almost done! LOL


----------



## ClandestineTX

kel21 said:


> Well looks like I o'd 4 days later than I usually do. ff still wants to say I am 9dpo, but 2 other charting sites say I didn't o until cd17 :( So can we please change my testing date to the 12th? I know I will test earlier, but that is when af is due. Thanks! My tww just got a little longer! :(

I agree with the CD 17, did you stop OPKs after the one on CD 12? I read about the follicular wave phenomenon where women can have multiple LH surges in a single cycle and typically only ovulate on the last one.

And just double-checked - your temps from last cycle are consistent with ovulating CD 17 on this one, approximate coverline about 97.5 and LP temps 97.9+.


----------



## Tower6

ClandestineTX said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Does it have to do with me being in a phone?
> 
> No, not your phone. When you go to the share your chart page there's the HTML code that you used before and then a BB-something code it says to use for forums and message boards - use that code NOT the HTML code to get the link into your signature.Click to expand...

Ahhhh I did see that, I think I tried it once but I'm gonna try again! Brb


----------



## HWPG

kel, could be triphasic....


----------



## Tower6

That's what the bb code gave... Ugh I'm SO FRUSTRATED


----------



## AmaryllisRed

blah blah blah playing with chart links... trying to help tower...


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> That's what the bb code gave... Ugh I'm SO FRUSTRATED

Try this, 
Add a [ to the very beginning, before url and ] to the very end after [/url (had to remove them to get it to display the code you need)
And a [ before img and ] after [/img

url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/406605] img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/406605/thumb.png[/img
My Ovulation Chart[/url


----------



## ClandestineTX

AmaryllisRed said:


> blah blah blah playing with chart links... trying to help tower...

I had the same issue, trying to give the straight code! Used to program web code way back when, so I was able to give her the text minus a few brackets - as it was trying to display it instead of give her the code for her to put in her signature line! Still took two tries on my end!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I saw that!! It's hard without just DOING it for someone else. :)


----------



## kel21

ClandestineTX said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Well looks like I o'd 4 days later than I usually do. ff still wants to say I am 9dpo, but 2 other charting sites say I didn't o until cd17 :( So can we please change my testing date to the 12th? I know I will test earlier, but that is when af is due. Thanks! My tww just got a little longer! :(
> 
> I agree with the CD 17, did you stop OPKs after the one on CD 12? I read about the follicular wave phenomenon where women can have multiple LH surges in a single cycle and typically only ovulate on the last one.
> 
> And just double-checked - your temps from last cycle are consistent with ovulating CD 17 on this one, approximate coverline about 97.5 and LP temps 97.9+.Click to expand...

Thanks for looking Clandestine! Yes, I typically get 5-7 days of pos opk's and they stayed pos until cd17 this cycle. I just usually o on cd13 or 14, so I didn't expect this. And my temps did rise, just a little. But I did have big o pains, HSO cervix. The only thing that doesn't fit is my cm. Wish I had bd'd more now. At least I got one in 2 days before.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@kel21 from everything I've read, your temps followed by OPKs are your best indicators. CM is a "secondary" indicator - and there's a lot that can affect it day-to-day. I'd put my eggs in the basket with your OPKs and temps. What I read (maybe on FF's guide) was to keep DTD until you have a sustained temp shift to confirm ovulation. Since you have enough prior cycle data to know your LP temps seem to go above the 97.5, I'd use that (or somewhere near it) as a reference coverline for yourself if your O-2 BD did work this time, though I'd say you're still in the running as much as the rest of us!


----------



## bakeranm99

Congrats ladies on BFPs!:)
GL & FXed for everyone else!!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

I'm feeling out. Chart is out of whack, ovulation doesn't look promising. Won't be testing this month. Good luck to the rest of you ladies! :dust: :hugs: hope you all get your :bfp:'s !!!


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*January!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I'm out starting spotting today so AF should start tomorrow. Please add me for the 30th Thanks. My cycle is on time every time. At least I didn't waste a test this time. 

Congrats to all the BFPs and baby dust for those who are still waiting. See y'all in about 10 days!!


----------



## Tower6

OMG I just had the worst computer phone crash!! Ugh! But I manually did whatever I did and typed in the link and voila!!! Thnx girls


----------



## HWPG

Nice job tower!


----------



## Tower6

Lol my chart isn't looking very good though ... Im a horrible mouth sleeper and I literally move all night so idk if I should rely on that... Idk I guess I want it to be some
Miracle pg test to tell me yes or no before the stick haha


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!!:happydance:


:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *NICO82, LOCKANDKEY, BAKERANM99, LANA222, KAILI and JOSEFIN* :happydance::bfp: ​

:test: *BABYSAA and JOSEFIN* :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, MISSJAMIE, QUEST55, and RIVER54 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*JUNEBUGS* I will PM you my facebook info (don't really go on much) would love to catch up with you ladies!


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *MRS. 2010* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February will be up in two weeks!!!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 41 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

So I thought I had gotten my period yesterday and I didn't so I have no idea what is going on with my body, I never had implantation bleeding when I was pregnant with #1 but we shall see :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> Lol my chart isn't looking very good though ... Im a horrible mouth sleeper and I literally move all night so idk if I should rely on that... Idk I guess I want it to be some
> Miracle pg test to tell me yes or no before the stick haha

I don't think it's as bad as you think it is. I'd guess it's going to go back up tomorrow, but it's definitely biphasic either way.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Question about low dose aspirin...
I've always had a LOT of clotting with my periods, although I don't know how I compare to "normal". I've read tons about the benefits if low dose aspirin on improving placental blood flow and decreasing the risk of early miscarriage. I know it will have no impact on miscarriage caused by chromosomal abnormalities. Can it hurt to take the aspirin in the event that my 2 miscarriages are of a clotting issue? Anyone have a doctor either recommend (or advise against) the aspirin? For those who take it, do you start at day 1 or around ovulation? I'm about 6dpo, so I'm wondering if I'm too late to have it make an impact at this point in my cycle. Thoughts? Suggestions? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower- so happy everyone helped you get your chart up! :happydance:


----------



## hopeforbfp

BabyHopes. said:


> Question about low dose aspirin...
> I've always had a LOT of clotting with my periods, although I don't know how I compare to "normal". I've read tons about the benefits if low dose aspirin on improving placental blood flow and decreasing the risk of early miscarriage. I know it will have no impact on miscarriage caused by chromosomal abnormalities. Can it hurt to take the aspirin in the event that my 2 miscarriages are of a clotting issue? Anyone have a doctor either recommend (or advise against) the aspirin? For those who take it, do you start at day 1 or around ovulation? I'm about 6dpo, so I'm wondering if I'm too late to have it make an impact at this point in my cycle. Thoughts? Suggestions?
> Thanks in advance!

I've had 2 miscarriages as well and no answer to why. My doctor tested my blood for the clotting disorder and said I didn't have it. I asked him about baby aspirin before that test and he said it really doesn't do anything. He said if I did have the clotting disorder I would need a lot more than a baby aspirin to help. He didn't advise against it or for it. I decided on my own to take it. I started it a few months ago and I just take it everyday. I add it to my typical vitamin regimen but I know some ladies don't start until after they O. I read something way back when about it helping with egg production and possible multiples if you take it at the beginning of your cycle as well. Who knows. My doctor is a little unconventional though. He also believes that progesterone supplement don't do a thing for you. Sometimes I don't take is medication advice with a lot of weight. Either way I don't think it will hurt for you to take it. Some women say they bruise easily on it so you'll just have to see.


----------



## luna_19

Babyhopes from what I've heard taking baby aspirin is fine. I don't think it's too late to start as it will start thinning your blood right away. (i took it for one cycle just to try it but stopped because I was bruising so easily )


----------



## lorojovanos

Holy, gone for 3 hours and crazy BFP's!!!!

Can any of you girls offer me some insight into my chart? I temp vaginally, at the exact same time every day...


----------



## HWPG

i was taking it and my dr said to stop - i think because even low dose long term isnt so great for your liver. i have no miscarriage/birth history though.


----------



## Dantz

Well, I'm back for the new year with a new PMA and I'm ready for this TWW (2dpo today)! Please put me down for the 14th, even though I know I'll test before then. Congrats to all the BFPs that are already here, this month is flying and it has only just begun!


----------



## turtlemomma

lorojovanos said:


> Holy, gone for 3 hours and crazy BFP's!!!!
> 
> Can any of you girls offer me some insight into my chart? I temp vaginally, at the exact same time every day...

Loro- I would say it could be a fluke temp, maybe early implantation, but it is common to have a temp drop mid luteal phase- it has to do with estrogen I think. As long as it goes back up tomorrow then you shouldn't worry about it. It definitely looks as if you O'd. :) GL!


----------



## HWPG

loro, hun, hugs to you and your long cycle and frustration. i am so sorry for that! it could def just be a dip, i've certainly had those in my LP. let's hope it goes back up tomorrow, that will be the most telling. FX!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Loro I don't know about charts but your last dip went right up. I'd say its just another fluke. 

So junebugs January 12th it is then. I'm excited to and at least that date is achievable for me to get to without cheating. I start work on Monday so I should be distracted all week then come Saturday ill be able to test. Ugh I really hope we both get those 2 lines. I'm not sure if I know exactly how to read your kind of chart but it looks like both our temps had a good rise today. FF gave me crosshairs that are sooo wrong. I was having unusually low pre O temps this cycle so FF is confused I think. I may add another temp on the day I missed at my usual 96.8 and see if that helps. 

How do I override FF crosshairs?

Congrats to the new BFPs


----------



## kel21

hopeforbfp said:


> Loro I don't know about charts but your last dip went right up. I'd say its just another fluke.
> 
> So junebugs January 12th it is then. I'm excited to and at least that date is achievable for me to get to without cheating. I start work on Monday so I should be distracted all week then come Saturday ill be able to test. Ugh I really hope we both get those 2 lines. I'm not sure if I know exactly how to read your kind of chart but it looks like both our temps had a good rise today. FF gave me crosshairs that are sooo wrong. I was having unusually low pre O temps this cycle so FF is confused I think. I may add another temp on the day I missed at my usual 96.8 and see if that helps.
> 
> How do I override FF crosshairs?
> 
> Congrats to the new BFPs

I think if you add that temp, after 2 more high ones it will give you ch's where you think they should be. But to override on ff it is under the ovulation detector box. Says "Tuning/Override". Gl!


----------



## Tower6

ClandestineTX said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Lol my chart isn't looking very good though ... Im a horrible mouth sleeper and I literally move all night so idk if I should rely on that... Idk I guess I want it to be some
> Miracle pg test to tell me yes or no before the stick haha
> 
> I don't think it's as bad as you think it is. I'd guess it's going to go back up tomorrow, but it's definitely biphasic either way.Click to expand...

What does that mean? I'm gonna go google but usually that freaks me out lol
Thnx for all the help ladies!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Lol my chart isn't looking very good though ... Im a horrible mouth sleeper and I literally move all night so idk if I should rely on that... Idk I guess I want it to be some
> Miracle pg test to tell me yes or no before the stick haha
> 
> I don't think it's as bad as you think it is. I'd guess it's going to go back up tomorrow, but it's definitely biphasic either way.Click to expand...
> 
> What does that mean? I'm gonna go google but usually that freaks me out lol
> Thnx for all the help ladies!Click to expand...

A biphasic chart is one which shows a difference pre-ovulation and post-ovulation (one side of the vertical line on your chart versus the other). Ideally you want lower temps during the 1st half or so of your cycle, the follicular phase and higher temps during the 2nd half of your cycle, the luteal phase. If you temp regularly and ovulate, you should have a biphasic chart - it's a GOOD thing!!!


----------



## luna_19

Hope and junebugs I'm testing on the 12th too! :)


----------



## Junebugs

hopeforbfp said:


> Loro I don't know about charts but your last dip went right up. I'd say its just another fluke.
> 
> So junebugs January 12th it is then. I'm excited to and at least that date is achievable for me to get to without cheating. I start work on Monday so I should be distracted all week then come Saturday ill be able to test. Ugh I really hope we both get those 2 lines. I'm not sure if I know exactly how to read your kind of chart but it looks like both our temps had a good rise today. FF gave me crosshairs that are sooo wrong. I was having unusually low pre O temps this cycle so FF is confused I think. I may add another temp on the day I missed at my usual 96.8 and see if that helps.
> 
> How do I override FF crosshairs?
> 
> Congrats to the new BFPs

Ya i know, i use TCOYF so its a little different then FF(the day that is highlighted in purple is ovulation day) but ya we both got a good rise it temps today so we are looking good!!!! Your chart is doing something weird, i get that too sometimes when i miss a temp around ovulation, i normally do the same thing and just add in a estimated temp. You are lucky you get work to distract you.. i am still off on Mat. leave right now(although it is ending next week, i just am not going back to my previous job.) So i am at home all day long with the LO! I am going to be going nuts until Saturday! LOL Thank god i have you ladies to keep me busy! 

YAY LUNA! We can all be test buddies!!!! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

BabyHopes. said:


> Question about low dose aspirin...
> I've always had a LOT of clotting with my periods, although I don't know how I compare to "normal". I've read tons about the benefits if low dose aspirin on improving placental blood flow and decreasing the risk of early miscarriage. I know it will have no impact on miscarriage caused by chromosomal abnormalities. Can it hurt to take the aspirin in the event that my 2 miscarriages are of a clotting issue? Anyone have a doctor either recommend (or advise against) the aspirin? For those who take it, do you start at day 1 or around ovulation? I'm about 6dpo, so I'm wondering if I'm too late to have it make an impact at this point in my cycle. Thoughts? Suggestions?
> Thanks in advance!

I am not aloud to take asprin of any sort because I have endometriosis. Also I have thin blood. So I am not aloud because I may bleed too much! I am not sure if this will help you or not. GL my dear FX for you!!:hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:brat: I wanna test RIGHT NOW!!!!!! :brat: 

This is why I don't normally keep peesticks in the house.


----------



## kaili

i had to satisfy my anxiety that maybe it was a bad test that i took this morning so i went to the drug store, got an E.P.T brand, a FRER, a clearblue, and a clearblue early result...

POAS 4x at a time (that was awkward!) and they were all 4 definitely positives. The frer gave me a line line (not just a faint one) after 12 seconds!!!! AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Doodlover

Congratulations to today's BFP's!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Well I'm going to give my chart a couple days to work itself out and see what happens. Or maybe I'll play with it lol who knows.

Yay LUNA!!! Another test buddy :happydance: This is our month ladies. PMA PMA!

I am so jealous of your maternity leave. I always forget how wonderful Canada is with that. I thought you got an entire year off though. I see your LO is 10 months from your ticker. Do you get paid for that entire maternity leave? Are you going to be a stay at home mom now or are you just switching jobs? I've always said that I would never want to be a stay at home mom because I feel like I would get bored. The more time that passes though, the more I like the idea of being a stay at home mom or at least work super part time. The problem is DH doesn't make enough money to allow that. I actually make more money than DH. Oh well, I think when summer comes around I'm going to be looking for a higher paying job that I can do part time.


----------



## BabyHopes.

AmaryllisRed said:


> :brat: I wanna test RIGHT NOW!!!!!! :brat:
> 
> This is why I don't normally keep peesticks in the house.

Haha - love your little emoticon! That's exactly how I felt this afternoon, so I went and stocked up on some $store cheapies and peed on one just for fun... just in case I'm lucky enough to be one of the early implanters. But, as expected, BFN. At least I got rid of the itch, and don't really feel bad about the BFN since I know it doesn't mean I'm not pregnant 

The head games we play with ourselves, eh?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I should get some cheapies... I really really wanna poas tomorrow... but at only 8 dpo the chances of a bfp are slim to none... 
Sigh.


----------



## lorojovanos

hopeforbfp said:


> Well I'm going to give my chart a couple days to work itself out and see what happens. Or maybe I'll play with it lol who knows.
> 
> Yay LUNA!!! Another test buddy :happydance: This is our month ladies. PMA PMA!
> 
> I am so jealous of your maternity leave. I always forget how wonderful Canada is with that. I thought you got an entire year off though. I see your LO is 10 months from your ticker. Do you get paid for that entire maternity leave? Are you going to be a stay at home mom now or are you just switching jobs? I've always said that I would never want to be a stay at home mom because I feel like I would get bored. The more time that passes though, the more I like the idea of being a stay at home mom or at least work super part time. The problem is DH doesn't make enough money to allow that. I actually make more money than DH. Oh well, I think when summer comes around I'm going to be looking for a higher paying job that I can do part time.

I'm a stay at home Mum. And Logan is 4.5 now and in school full time. It began when I was pregnant, i was soooooooo sick, I couldn't actually work. Logan was 9lbs 9oz and I lost 15 lbs while pregnant! The more i stayed home, the more I didn't want to go back to work. Matt's business, is third generation, and his Dad retired when Logan was one, so we had to come up with a shit tonn of money to be able to buy the business. We made/make a tonn of sacrifices, and we aren't loaded. But it is beyond important for me now, to be the one giving logan breakfast, taking him to school, volunteering at school, picking him up from school etc...I personally, do not get bored, there is always soooo much crap to do around here. We are very lucky in Canada to be able to be off for 12 months, there are many things we have here that I feel very fortunate for:)


----------



## Junebugs

hopeforbfp said:


> Well I'm going to give my chart a couple days to work itself out and see what happens. Or maybe I'll play with it lol who knows.
> 
> Yay LUNA!!! Another test buddy :happydance: This is our month ladies. PMA PMA!
> 
> I am so jealous of your maternity leave. I always forget how wonderful Canada is with that. I thought you got an entire year off though. I see your LO is 10 months from your ticker. Do you get paid for that entire maternity leave? Are you going to be a stay at home mom now or are you just switching jobs? I've always said that I would never want to be a stay at home mom because I feel like I would get bored. The more time that passes though, the more I like the idea of being a stay at home mom or at least work super part time. The problem is DH doesn't make enough money to allow that. I actually make more money than DH. Oh well, I think when summer comes around I'm going to be looking for a higher paying job that I can do part time.

Yes we do get a year but i took off early because of where i worked (im a vet nurse) i couldn't really do much more being so big hehehehehe. Also i wanted a little time off before the baby came. It was only going to be a month off before he was due but of course he was almost 2 weeks late so i was off for almost a month and a half.....

Well i was planing on staying at home because my previous job is to far for me to drive and i hadn't heard back from any of the jobs i was applying to around here. The funny thing is as soon as i typed that i just got a call from one of them and now i have an interview set up!!! WEIRD, i applied to them over a month ago too so i thought i was def. not going to hear from them! I am only planing on working part time in the evening and weekends when DH can watch DS. I love staying home and i know we could do it but money would be VERY tight and it would be nice to have a little extra spending money too. 

I have always felt soooooo bad for Americans, i could not imagine going back to work so soon after having your LO.


----------



## LilyBump

Hello All :wave:

Could you put me down for the 21st (FF says AF due 18th, but I'll give or take)? We've been NTNP for at least a year now. Since this past summer we decided not to actually try until summer '13 (although we would still be thrilled if it happened before hand). This would be our 2nd as well already have a 7 year old son together. Out of all of my cycles though, I would say the timing/amount of BDing on this one probably would have the best chances of conceiving. Except, I'm not 100% positive I O'd. 

I've only charted temps a couple of cycles before (usually just do CM/CP), this one not being one of them unfortunately. But I started to get watery/my most abundant cm on CD 10-12 (on 15 today). It was kind of hard to distinguish since we BD'd on 10 & 11 and usually I get a lot of EWCM but it just seemed more wet & watery this time. CD 12 I began getting sharp ovarian pains here and there. Then on CD 13 cm got a tiny bit of creaminess/tacky in the AM and I seriously felt like I'd been hit by a truck. Very flu-like/feverish, weak, nip tenderness and a ton of ovarian pains & cramps. I could hardly do anything that day. It isn't totally abnormal for me though, usually happens most often right before AF shows. 

I feel like I probably O'd that day (or maybe the day before/after?). Earlier than usual, and quite a few days earlier than where FF put me (CD 16-tomorrow). Aside from having what seemed like less than ideal CM during my fertile days, I also began have tender nips the past 3 days (starting on 13). Now it is common for me to have breast pain around O because I have fibrocystic breasts which can get excruciatingly bad some months. What isn't so common, is the nip pain (without bb pain-yet). From my memory/charting, I've only had this happen once or twice before. 

So anyway, I decided to look it up online and ran across an article that said if you have nip/front of breast pain around O than more than likely it's estrogen dominance and you didn't ovulate. It has gotten me pretty bummed and very confused on whether or not I even O'd this month..


Anyone have an opinion? I would greatly appreciate it!

Baby dust to all!!! :dust: Congratulations to all who received their BFP's in here--I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

LilyBump said:


> Hello All :wave:
> 
> Could you put me down for the 21st? We've been NTNP for at least a year now. Since this past summer we decided not to actually try until summer '13 (although we would still be thrilled if it happened before hand). This would be our 2nd as well already have a 7 year old son together. Out of all of my cycles though, I would say the timing/amount of BDing on this one probably would have the best chances of conceiving. Except, I'm not 100% positive I O'd.
> 
> I've only charted temps a couple of cycles before (usually just do CM/CP), this one not being one of them unfortunately. But I started to get watery/my most abundant cm on CD 10-12 (on 15 today). It was kind of hard to distinguish since we BD'd on 10 & 11 and usually I get a lot of EWCM but it just seemed more wet & watery this time. CD 12 I began getting sharp ovarian pains here and there. Then on CD 13 cm got a tiny bit of creaminess/tacky in the AM and I seriously felt like I'd been hit by a truck. Very flu-like/feverish, weak, nip tenderness and a ton of ovarian pains & cramps. I could hardly do anything that day. It isn't totally abnormal for me though, usually happens most often right before AF shows.
> 
> I feel like I probably O'd that day (or maybe the day before/after?). Earlier than usual, and quite a few days earlier than where FF put me (CD 16-tomorrow). Aside from having what seemed like less than ideal CM during my fertile days, I also began have tender nips the past 3 days (starting on 13). Now it is common for me to have breast pain around O because I have fibrocystic breasts which can get excruciatingly bad some months. What isn't so common, is the nip pain (without bb pain-yet). From my memory/charting, I've only had this happen once or twice before.
> 
> So anyway, I decided to look it up online and ran across an article that said if you have nip/front of breast pain around O than more than likely it's estrogen dominance and you didn't ovulate. It has gotten me pretty bummed and very confused on whether or not I even O'd this month..
> 
> 
> Anyone have an opinion? I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!! :dust: Congratulations to all who received their BFP's in here--I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!

After I ovulate my nipples get sore, if my shirt rubs them they feel raw is the only way I can explain it....lol But I use a fertility monitor and it showed that I definitely ovulated so I would not worry to much....


----------



## HWPG

I think about how much time I'll be able to take off all the time... Like will I be able to take twelve weeks? insurance only covers six weeks at 80% pay, so the other six would have to be vacation or unpaid time. I wonder if I could go back to work four days a week instead of five, but cost benefit analysis says no, I'd lose more in my pay than paying for daycare. I don't know how we Americans do it and think it's normal; the system is messed up.


----------



## CastawayBride

HWPG said:


> I think about how much time I'll be able to take off all the time... Like will I be able to take twelve weeks? insurance only covers six weeks at 80% pay, so the other six would have to be vacation or unpaid time. I wonder if I could go back to work four days a week instead of five, but cost benefit analysis says no, I'd lose more in my pay than paying for daycare. I don't know how we Americans do it and think it's normal; the system is messed up.

You should be eligble for Family Leave also right? They allow you to break it up like one day off a week or you can take it all in one sum...


----------



## LilyBump

Thank you, CastawayBride! :) I just had never heard of estrogen dominance before and it hit close to home with the fibrocystic bb's as well. :( But do you think I would've had such bad O pains and felt so feverish if that were the case? Does that sound like the day I would've O'd or would if have been the day before/after? I know you can't give me a 100% positive answer..but with your experience, what would you guess-timate?


----------



## CastawayBride

Well I confirm my ovulation with the monitor and I correlate the nipple tenderness the very next day after ovulation but I don't have the feverish symptoms...it could just me the way your body "O's"...everyone's bodies work so differently! I am also newly off BC (third month) after being on it for 16 years so suppose I feel my symptoms are bit off from others...


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Will you please change my date back to the 16th, I think I ovulated later than I thought I did. So for sure the 16th then I will quit bugging ya LOL!!


----------



## LilyBump

Well, as long as I O'd I think I'd prefer the nip tenderness to the massive cysts I get in the TWW a lot of times! I'm still a bit lop sided from last month! Although, I doubt I'm going to be lucky enough to go through the next 2 weeks without..I at least learned never to correlate my breast changes with pregnancy symptoms. Now hopefully I'll be able to do the same for breast changes and O. If we didn't catch the egg this month, I think I'll start charting more seriously (maybe even use OPK's) next month-- even if it's only to be able to answer questions such as this, in regards to my body.

Good luck, Castawaybride! :dust: I have a lot of work to do the next couple of days, but I shall be poking my head in soon!


----------



## HWPG

Fmla only protects your job from being filled by another. No compensation. Short term disability is for six weeks. Go America.


----------



## Tower6

Ok idk what to think right now... Bfn this morning and now I peed and it's light pink watery looking not bloody looking and that huge temp dip... AF due the 7th... Starting or ib? I NEVER start early. Like ever! Idk what to think!!


----------



## Tower6

Please please don't be starting:nope:


----------



## Tower6

Sorry to post again... Wouldn't it be way to close to AF start date to be implanting? Idk I'm really nervous but at the same time do excited if it is ib... But too nervous to get my hopes up lol


----------



## CastawayBride

HWPG said:


> Fmla only protects your job from being filled by another. No compensation. Short term disability is for six weeks. Go America.

I am going out on Disability/FMLA and then 3 months unpaid time as well...thats the plan at least!


----------



## jessthemess

Hi! I'd love to be a part of this thread! :) Third cycle, 11dpo, testing 1/5/12


----------



## ClandestineTX

BabyHopes. said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> :brat: I wanna test RIGHT NOW!!!!!! :brat:
> 
> This is why I don't normally keep peesticks in the house.
> 
> Haha - love your little emoticon! That's exactly how I felt this afternoon, so I went and stocked up on some $store cheapies and peed on one just for fun... just in case I'm lucky enough to be one of the early implanters. But, as expected, BFN. At least I got rid of the itch, and don't really feel bad about the BFN since I know it doesn't mean I'm not pregnant
> 
> The head games we play with ourselves, eh?Click to expand...

<--- Guilty of same. This boat is getting full, eh? :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

LilyBump said:


> ...So anyway, I decided to look it up online and ran across an article that said if you have nip/front of breast pain around O than more than likely it's estrogen dominance and you didn't ovulate. It has gotten me pretty bummed and very confused on whether or not I even O'd this month..
> 
> 
> Anyone have an opinion? I would greatly appreciate it!...

I had sore boobs, mostly nipple-related since before I ovulated and still have it at 9-10 DPO... hoping it keeps the witch away tomorrow!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> Ok idk what to think right now... Bfn this morning and now I peed and it's light pink watery looking not bloody looking and that huge temp dip... AF due the 7th... Starting or ib? I NEVER start early. Like ever! Idk what to think!!

9 DPO is the MOST COMMON date for implantation - FX your temp shoots up in the morning! 



CastawayBride said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> Fmla only protects your job from being filled by another. No compensation. Short term disability is for six weeks. Go America.
> 
> I am going out on Disability/FMLA and then 3 months unpaid time as well...thats the plan at least!Click to expand...

I'm in America and get six weeks of paid leave. I think it depends a lot on your employer, though the lack of standard maternity/paternity leave is BS for the country that claims to be the best in the world all the time. It's a shame, really it is. 



jessthemess said:


> Hi! I'd love to be a part of this thread! :) Third cycle, 11dpo, testing 1/5/12

I'm 9-10 DPO (depending on which calculator you use) and due for a new cycle tomorrow or Friday, but the testing calculator on countdown to pregnancy says I should test on the 5th... so we're neighbors of sorts!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Tower6 said:


> Ok idk what to think right now... Bfn this morning and now I peed and it's light pink watery looking not bloody looking and that huge temp dip... AF due the 7th... Starting or ib? I NEVER start early. Like ever! Idk what to think!!

9dpo - could totally be IB!
Keep positive!


----------



## Cristeena

Welcome new joiners! Congrats on all the :bfp:s!

AFM, we decided tonight to go back to "pull out method" until I graduate and get a job around May/June. Boo :cry: Its for the best though financially, DH doesn't feel comfortable getting pregnant without insurance, and his firm is so small, their insurance is over $700/mo!! :growlmad:

Anyway, GL everyone, I will be living through you all vicariously until May!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cristeena

Tower6 said:


> Ok idk what to think right now... Bfn this morning and now I peed and it's light pink watery looking not bloody looking and that huge temp dip... AF due the 7th... Starting or ib? I NEVER start early. Like ever! Idk what to think!!

*TOWER*, if its unusual for you, it sounds promising.... FX!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

So many BFP's already!! YAY Congrats everyone lets keep it goin ;)


----------



## Tower6

I have never ever been early but it's definitely pink when I wipe there was a little red last time. So I am really thinkin I'm out today with that huge temp dip.... I am really bummed if i start early because that would make a 9 day lp and that's just NOT GOOD... Please please don't be AF


----------



## bakeranm99

Tower6 said:


> I have never ever been early but it's definitely pink when I wipe there was a little red last time. So I am really thinkin I'm out today with that huge temp dip.... I am really bummed if i start early because that would make a 9 day lp and that's just NOT GOOD... Please please don't be AF

Hoping for you hunnie!


----------



## gidge

The :witch: got me yesterday wan´t expecting it so early, but FF has predicted next one for 31st of Jan so can you change my date to then please. xx


----------



## nats77

Started bleeding so tested again and it's gone negative! I'm so sad this is loss number 5 for me and although this one was very early, it still hurts like hell!! Good luck for all you ladies xx


----------



## Footiec

nats77 said:


> Started bleeding so tested again and it's gone negative! I'm so sad this is loss number 5 for me and although this one was very early, it still hurts like hell!! Good luck for all you ladies xx

:hugs:so sorry to hear about your loss. This ttc journey is sometimes very cruel x Are the doctors able to find out why this keeps happening? 
Hoping you get a sticky bean soon x


----------



## Twag

:hi: can I join please? this looks like a lucky thread 7 BFPs in 3 days :thumbup: 

I am 9dpo today AF is due Sunday FF says to test 7th but I am going to try to hold out until the Friday being the 11th IF she hasn't shown by then that is!!

:hugs: to those who the :witch: caught and :dust: to those waiting to test


----------



## lcgoodac

Tested again today and got bfn. Think I'm out this month. Af due sunday and can just feel its on its way! X


----------



## kel21

So sorry Nats!! *hugs*


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> I have never ever been early but it's definitely pink when I wipe there was a little red last time. So I am really thinkin I'm out today with that huge temp dip.... I am really bummed if i start early because that would make a 9 day lp and that's just NOT GOOD... Please please don't be AF

I hate to say just wait and see for the next day or so. If it's early for you to start a new cycle, it may be implantation dip with implantation bleeding. There are a lot of women who get what look like light periods throughout the first trimester - my best friend got what she thought was a period, only to get a BFP a week later. If the witch doesn't move in and your temp goes back up tomorrow, it could still be OK. Don't worry, yet!


----------



## lorojovanos

MRS- Please take me off for testing. This cycle has gone down the tubes:(
Good luck to all the rest of your ladies! I'm cheering you on:)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sooo... new cycle is supposed to start today, but my temp rose this morning and I still have sore/sensitive nipples - usually the day a new cycle starts I wake up to find that there's no longer a noticeable sensation present in them. Since FF has no prior LP data on me, it rescheduled my witch's visit for Monday (despite only having 27 and 28 day cycles) after it confirmed ovulation on CD 17. Not sure how optimistic I should be, but not disappointed yet!


----------



## HWPG

cland, that seems like good news and temps, fx! i am also planning on 12 weeks home (6 paid/6 not paid) and already have a budget set aside for that (may have had that budget for several years now, thinking i'd already be pregnant/given birth - apparently i live in a fantasy world, ha!). that being said, we'll see what happens when it actually happens, having learned the hard way that all the planning in the world does not a baby make!
tower, i agree with whoever said "if it's not normal, maybe it's a good thing!" - literally, time will tell.
afm, i'm cd9, and i wasnt going to temp until saturday but did this morning, just to start getting my baseline. a nice solid 97, perfect for pre-Ov. feeling excited for this month.... oh how Hope bubbles to the surface every cycle!


----------



## TFBG

Tower6 said:


> I have never ever been early but it's definitely pink when I wipe there was a little red last time. So I am really thinkin I'm out today with that huge temp dip.... I am really bummed if i start early because that would make a 9 day lp and that's just NOT GOOD... Please please don't be AF

:hugs:
FX'd for you and hoping it's IB! Really hoping it's not :af: Stay positive
:dust:


----------



## BabyHopes.

nats77 said:


> Started bleeding so tested again and it's gone negative! I'm so sad this is loss number 5 for me and although this one was very early, it still hurts like hell!! Good luck for all you ladies xx

Nats - I'm so, so sorry. It's never easy, no matter how early it was. Don't let anyone shrug it off as insignificant - Take the time you need to grieve and heal. 
xo


----------



## Twag

FX it is IB :dust:


----------



## Cristeena

NATS I am so so sorry hun. I went through a chemical last month at 4+3 and it was still devastating for my husband and me so how little you were preggo has nothing to do with it at all. I'm so sorry, I hope the doctors can figure out soon why this keeps happening to you. Please message me if you need to talk. Hang in there hun.


----------



## Sammie100

Good morning ladies! 
I got my crosshairs today so I'm officially in the TWW and am 3 DPO. :happydance:

I'd like to join y'all and obsess about early symptoms. I'm due to test (or for AF) Jan 14th

:dust:


----------



## Twag

Nat - sorry for your losses I had a chemical 1st month TTC well but we were pregnant for 4 whole days and the hurt was horrible and made us more determined since well it impacted my DH a lot
:hugs: take as much time as you need :hugs:


----------



## Sammie100

nats77 said:


> Started bleeding so tested again and it's gone negative! I'm so sad this is loss number 5 for me and although this one was very early, it still hurts like hell!! Good luck for all you ladies xx


I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Have you seen your doctor about it? I read a TTC journal the other day and she found out she had a clotting problem. Once that was treated, she got her sticky bean!


----------



## Junebugs

Nats- I'm so sorry :(


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sending love and hugs to you all, so sorry for those of you that have experienced losses. Stay strong!


----------



## Ellieuki

ClandestineTX said:


> Sooo... new cycle is supposed to start today, but my temp rose this morning and I still have sore/sensitive nipples - usually the day a new cycle starts I wake up to find that there's no longer a noticeable sensation present in them. Since FF has no prior LP data on me, it rescheduled my witch's visit for Monday (despite only having 27 and 28 day cycles) after it confirmed ovulation on CD 17. Not sure how optimistic I should be, but not disappointed yet!

:winkwink: Clade - Your chart looks so much like mine! I'm wishing you a whole lot of :dust: !! Have you tested yet?


----------



## LilyBump

I'm so sorry to hear, Nats..I'm afraid to even imagine 1 let alone 5 :( I hope you figure out what may be wrong and get your sticky bean soon! 

MrsMM, I apologize-but could you please change my test date to the 18th? Considering I truly believe that if I did O, then it was mostly likely on the 13th..so it changes FF's prediction of my AF to the 15th. Given my cycles most often range between 29-31 days..it would make the most sense to test on the 18th. We'll see if I even hold out that long though! I guess it will depend on how I'm feeling..I have off of work starting on 5dpo-9dpo so I have a feeling I'm going to become symptom obsessed during that time..:wacko:


I hope everyone has a good day today! How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Tower6

I am bleeding so ff started me a new chart. Temp went waaay down and that gives me a 8 day annomes reminding me why they said years ago.... " wow if u hadn't concieved 3 times you would be considered infertile" so what do I do now. I'm so upset I can't even tell you how depressing this feels. Well I know u all know but ya... Can I cry now


----------



## Tower6

I have NEVER started early. Like ever. Even after iuds and never having periods I would go right back to 28 days and now this... I'm so sad


----------



## Twag

Massive :hugs: Tower :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

I guess I test again the 24th which seems strange but hey throw the name on there and at least I have all u girls to chat with. I guess I can look at my 3 little miracles and think how much MIRACLES they really are


----------



## HWPG

tower! so sorry and many hugs! you have three kids already? squeeze them extra today!


----------



## lizlovelust

so..... I think im about to O! EWCM yesterday and watery cm today! we bded last night, temps real low today too!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ellieuki said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> Sooo... new cycle is supposed to start today, but my temp rose this morning and I still have sore/sensitive nipples - usually the day a new cycle starts I wake up to find that there's no longer a noticeable sensation present in them. Since FF has no prior LP data on me, it rescheduled my witch's visit for Monday (despite only having 27 and 28 day cycles) after it confirmed ovulation on CD 17. Not sure how optimistic I should be, but not disappointed yet!
> 
> :winkwink: Clade - Your chart looks so much like mine! I'm wishing you a whole lot of :dust: !! Have you tested yet?Click to expand...

Do you have a link to yours? I've become a chart stalker, love to look!

I've been testing daily since 8-9 DPO - all BFNs, even though I know it's way too early. The cycle I get a BFP, I want to get a negative before a positive so I know I found out as early as possible. We all have our silly things in this ttc journey, right? 

I did have serious pinching/ pulling going all off-and-on all day on CD 25, 8 DPO. IF that was implantation-related, the earliest I should get a positive would be tomorrow or Saturday (4-5 days after implantation). FF, after moving my estimated cycle start date to Monday 07 Jan, also added 11 Jan as my test day; however, I'll be continuing to test with FMU every morning until I get a new cycle or a BFP. 



Tower6 said:


> I am bleeding so ff started me a new chart. Temp went waaay down and that gives me a 8 day annomes reminding me why they said years ago.... " wow if u hadn't concieved 3 times you would be considered infertile" so what do I do now. I'm so upset I can't even tell you how depressing this feels. Well I know u all know but ya... Can I cry now

Have they tested your thyroid recently? Some women get post-partum thyroiditis and subsequent hypothyroidism and it can cause secondary infertility (infertility after having successful pregnancies). Information on the post-partum bit here: https://thyroid.about.com/cs/pregnancy/a/postpartum.htm

And hypothyroidism here: https://thyroid.about.com/cs/hypothyroidism/a/checklist.htm

If they've checked your TSH level lately, get a copy of the labs to make sure the level is 2.5 or less (what's recommended for women ttc or in their first trimester of pregnancy).


----------



## Tower6

Sorry the 27


----------



## Tower6

My mom has hypothyroidism oh wait I think it's hyperthyroid actually where it looks like she doesn't have one. Soooo I better look into that ASAP


----------



## Mrs A

:wave:ill be testing on jan 10th xx


----------



## Stevi11

Started my 5th round of clomid but first on 150mg, Lastnight. I go in for my HSG test tomorrow. Wish me luck. I'm kinda nervous.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Tower6 said:


> My mom has hypothyroidism oh wait I think it's hyperthyroid actually where it looks like she doesn't have one. Soooo I better look into that ASAP

Underactive thyroid would be HYPO. Getting a copy of the labs is a great idea - what some doctors consider 'normal' is often underactive as far as TTC complications go.


----------



## Sammie100

Tower6 said:


> My mom has hypothyroidism oh wait I think it's hyperthyroid actually where it looks like she doesn't have one. Soooo I better look into that ASAP


I have hypothyroidism. I've had it since I was a kid. 
It's easy to test for and easy to treat. :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> My mom has hypothyroidism oh wait I think it's hyperthyroid actually where it looks like she doesn't have one. Soooo I better look into that ASAP

Thyroid disease (hypo or hyper) is inherited a lot. I'm third generation hypothyroid. My grandmother and great aunt suffered the lack of available testing - my grandmother had two MCs at 5 months after she had my mom and my great aunt was never able to have kids (she's now in her 90's). The thyroid stimulating hormone (TSH) test is somewhat new (25 years or so) - my mom's thyroid didn't require treatment until she was in her early 40's (after having my brother and I with no problems in her mid-20s), but mine was tanking by the time I was 29 - glad it got caught before I started ttc. *It's very treatable.* But I've also read that UNTREATED thyroid disease is the #1 cause of fertility issues - at least in the U.S.


----------



## HWPG

tower, i knoww lots of women have had success with vit b complex to help lengthen LP - while i've not had BFP, i have seen an increase in LP since starting the complex, if you have seen this be a problem in the past.


----------



## ClandestineTX

BabyHopes. said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> My mom has hypothyroidism oh wait I think it's hyperthyroid actually where it looks like she doesn't have one. Soooo I better look into that ASAP
> 
> Underactive thyroid would be HYPO. Getting a copy of the labs is a great idea - what some doctors consider 'normal' is often underactive as far as TTC complications go.Click to expand...

Here's actually a page with general information about thyroid levels for pregnancy:
https://thyroid.about.com/od/hormonepregnantmenopause1/ss/pregnancyguide_2.htm

There's a link at the bottom "See a detailed summary of the Guidelines for Hypothyroidism, Hashimotos Disease and Pregnancy." That will give you a 30-something page document to show your doc, if necessary. Labs usually consider a level of up to 4 or 5 "normal" but the recommendations for women ttc and in their first trimester are 2.5; and then 3.0 for the second and third trimesters. Fetuses don't have a functional thyroid until nearly the second trimester, so it's an important test - really for anyone ttc - but especially if you have a family history or other symptoms of a thyroid issue.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I have started taking a folic acid and lp has went from 12 days to 16 so I know it works for me and the folic acid 400mg helps promote good eggs.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Stevi-* Take some advil before you go so that way you dont feel the cramps as much after. Its not all that bad I promise :) 
Hope all goes well!!!

AFM: af is due at anytime!! had cramps off & on since yesterday but still no sign of her!!! If no AF by saturday then I will test.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Nats I'm so sorry :cry: I really do hope you can find some answers. You should ask for progesterone supplements. I know my doc doesn't believe in them but many women on this site have gone to have healthy babies with the help of progesterone. 

Junebugs that's funny. I hope your interview goes well. I joke with DH all the time about moving to Canada. 

Liz keep the BDing going. This would be another non medicated ovulation for you right? Ill be stalking your temps. 

I know nothing about thyroids but can someone tell me what the signs would be to even be concerned that there is a problem. Can fertility issues be the only sign?


----------



## ClandestineTX

hopeforbfp said:


> I know nothing about thyroids but can someone tell me what the signs would be to even be concerned that there is a problem. Can fertility issues be the only sign?

Long list here:
https://thyroid.about.com/cs/basics_starthere/a/hypochecklist.htm

I think I described it to someone else as all the symptoms are like a deck of cards - no two people will be dealt the exact same combination of them. And I've heard it called "insidious" as most of the creep up over time, so you don't realize you have a symptom, unless you're looking for it. For example, I'm in graduate school, I've been tired for YEARS. At what point was being tired from being overworked supposed to be different from "fatigue"? Except I was exhausted, bone tired, hard to get off my couch mid-day - even on break from school. Mine snuck up on me, just glad it got caught and treated.


----------



## turtlemomma

Getting close to O time for me- I think Saturday may be the day... FX!!!

Loro- I'm so sorry you've had such a rough time of it this cycle. Are there any other options you havent tried to get your cycles regulated? :hugs:

Nats- so sorry! I can't imagine going through what you have! tons and tons of hugs! <3<3<3

Tower- Stupid witch! :hugs: Definitely talk to your doctor and try to get a blood work up- it could be helpful to rule out possible problems...

Liz- The fact that you are O'ing on your own gives me hope! If I don't make it this cycle I'm going off the clomid and am really hoping I can be so lucky!


----------



## ciz

hello. Ill be testing on the 11th unless af arrives. yesterday I was having sharp pains around uterus area which came on and off during the day. today I was alittle crampy but nowhere near like yesterday. constantly hungry, cant seem to satisfy my belly and bit of stuffy nose. anyone else having these?


----------



## allforthegirl

ciz said:


> hello. Ill be testing on the 11th unless af arrives. yesterday I was having sharp pains around uterus area which came on and off during the day. today I was alittle crampy but nowhere near like yesterday. constantly hungry, cant seem to satisfy my belly and bit of stuffy nose. anyone else having these?

I did last cycle too!! I did more research and found out they are the sae symptoms of PMS.... and AF came too. so the best way to say that it is a sign is if it different from all the other cycles... for me last cycle was our first so I really had nothing to go on. GL


----------



## ciz

i dont usually cramp this early. its usually sore boobs and cramps on the day af is about to show, and constantly hungry is new too lol. saying this my period hasnt shown since oct 31st. I tested up to week before christmas and been neg. im sure I ovulated around christmas day or boxing day from the ewcm showing weekend before.


----------



## Tower6

My mom lost 9 babies at up to 4 months because I thyroid. I will start a blog about how insane of stories I have! Thyroid and non related. I also wanted to say that I just took my temp to see what my body does and this is after running errands, cooking,cleaning and doing 4 kids all morning and temp is 97.59!!! Is that normal for a non resting temp? I feel so lost tofay


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower- I have very low temps and my thyroid is fine... That being said, I think you should call your doc. Get the work up sooner than later! I just had a simple blood draw and it took literally a minute. If it runs in your family it could be worth looking into.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> My mom lost 9 babies at up to 4 months because I thyroid. I will start a blog about how insane of stories I have! Thyroid and non related. I also wanted to say that I just took my temp to see what my body does and this is after running errands, cooking,cleaning and doing 4 kids all morning and temp is 97.59!!! Is that normal for a non resting temp? I feel so lost tofay

Did you know about those losses before now??? 

Looked this up for someone else last week:

Q: What are average BBTs?

A: The average range of BBTs is between 97.0-97.7 Fahrenheit (36.11-36.5 Celsius) before ovulation and 97.7-99.0 Fahrenheit (36.5-37.22 Celsius) after ovulation. Ideally, a womans temperature will not bounce around more than .5 degrees in the follicular phase and will stay above the coverline during the luteal phase.

Q: My BBTs are lower/higher than average, what does this mean?

A: Either case warrants checking your thyroid. Low BBTs are often a sign of hypothyroid which can cause some fertility and pregnancy problems. Excessively high temperatures may indicate hyperthyroid.

Source: https://www.babymad.com/index.php?Itemid=25&id=11&option=com_content&task=view



turtlemomma said:


> Tower- I have very low temps and my thyroid is fine... That being said, I think you should call your doc. Get the work up sooner than later! I just had a simple blood draw and it took literally a minute. If it runs in your family it could be worth looking into.

I multi-quoted this into the same message, to say that my thyroid is barely functional, so gets a lot of external help from medication, and my current levels are better than most with healthy thyroids... and my temps are consistently below the stated ranges, above. So for Tower and anyone else reading this, who may now be worried about their thyroids... just the lower-ish temps don't mean there IS a problem, but if you have weird temps and irregular cycles or other symptoms, it may be worth having the bloods run - just to be on the safe side - not trying to incite panic here!


----------



## ClandestineTX

ciz said:


> hello. Ill be testing on the 11th unless af arrives. yesterday I was having sharp pains around uterus area which came on and off during the day. today I was alittle crampy but nowhere near like yesterday. constantly hungry, cant seem to satisfy my belly and bit of stuffy nose. anyone else having these?

Since last night, I've started getting starved every few hours. Usually have to force myself to eat breakfast and this morning got up at 430 am and was starving, despite going out for a rather large dinner last night! Had larger breakfast than usual and starving again, a few hours later! I think it's the joy of progesterone, but high progesterone means definite ovulation... just no way to tell if it's pregnancy or PMS until we see a BFP. :(


----------



## HWPG

cland, you are so close! should know any day...


----------



## luna_19

oh nats I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

:hugs: to tower and loro too


----------



## Tower6

My mom has said for years that I need to be checked. My entire family
Has issues but I was conceiving without trying so I never thought of it as ttc issues. I will fill
U all in on a few things..

I do have 3 daughters as most or all of you know and I was not trying with any of them. However after eacb one I had an iud and then removed it to start trying but before we could I was already pregnant( so within days of removal, literally) so on the third try we wanted to attempt to have a boy by timing conception to O and all that. When I went into have my iud remover the end of that nov. I made my apt for dec 19 to get the all clear on O and timing. To my surprise, when I went I to that apt I found out that I was already a few weeks pregnant! So my dr looked at my chart and said "wow had you not concieved all 3 times on ur own you would be TEXTBOOK INFERTILITY" I was like whaaaaat? Really?!?! I mean this is being told to a girl from a family of 13, 7 of them being girls whom all laugh about how we could get pregnant just washing our undies with our hubbies LOL now come to find out that I am "technically" infertile. I was shocked but also not too worried about it because clearly I was having my third baby!
So like I said I am in the line up of 13 kids. 7 girls 6 boys, but the boys (abd only
2 girls) are all half. So just different dads. Additional to 13 babies my
Mom miscarried 9 times!!! So we have all been informed and listened a lot A LOT to my
Mom about natural planning and preventing and all that ( i know this sounds insane with how unknowledgeable I seem this go round) but I really have breathed this my whole
Life. Anyway I got pregnant with each child before I should have even been able to start trying, so the last day of my period when it was almost done I had sex thinking I was in that safe zone and nowhere near O. Come to find out, 2 weeks later when I wanted to try, we were pregnant. Almost impossible. So how now am I having this short lp? I am
Utterly confused! We did try the last day of my last cycles just incase I remember right about why the dr said it was that I was textbook unable to conceive. I put in a call today to see if there charts show why it was that she had said that in hopes that I can figure it out. 
Couple ideas I have- 
Different hubby this time.. But we had his SA done and they said all is fine, but I just asked for a copy of the panel because what they called fine was way different than numbers I've seen u girls call normal. So I'm worried now. 
iud this time was 5 1/2 years, way longer than before
thyroid issues maybe progressing since then?


Idk if my chart shows all the baby dancing we've done but it seems nearly impossible
To have missed it. It could be too short of an lp not not if I O early like I think I remember. Then again does an OPK turn pos even of u O and don't drop an egg? So not really O? I got positives for 7 days after first one. But never thought to take it so early (will this time
Tho!) also, I had total O cm way before the test turned pos and the days that it did were not cm correct at all. But it said pos so we bd. 


Anyone have any input or feedback? I am
Open to all info you may have and I think I'll start a journal to post so many things I have had happen, or my mom, sisters,family ect that I think may be helpful in helping you help me! 
Thnxx ladies for takin time to read and help you are all amazing! I have all of us iny prayers and thoughts daily! Once we all get our :bfp: we will need a little family reunion to celebrate all these world wide journeys!


----------



## Tower6

ClandestineTX said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> My mom lost 9 babies at up to 4 months because I thyroid. I will start a blog about how insane of stories I have! Thyroid and non related. I also wanted to say that I just took my temp to see what my body does and this is after running errands, cooking,cleaning and doing 4 kids all morning and temp is 97.59!!! Is that normal for a non resting temp? I feel so lost tofay
> 
> Did you know about those losses before now???
> 
> Looked this up for someone else last week:
> 
> Q: What are average BBTs?
> 
> A: The average range of BBTs is between 97.0-97.7 Fahrenheit (36.11-36.5 Celsius) before ovulation and 97.7-99.0 Fahrenheit (36.5-37.22 Celsius) after ovulation. Ideally, a womans temperature will not bounce around more than .5 degrees in the follicular phase and will stay above the coverline during the luteal phase.
> 
> Q: My BBTs are lower/higher than average, what does this mean?
> 
> A: Either case warrants checking your thyroid. Low BBTs are often a sign of hypothyroid which can cause some fertility and pregnancy problems. Excessively high temperatures may indicate hyperthyroid.
> 
> Source: https://www.babymad.com/index.php?Itemid=25&id=11&option=com_content&task=view
> 
> 
> 
> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Tower- I have very low temps and my thyroid is fine... That being said, I think you should call your doc. Get the work up sooner than later! I just had a simple blood draw and it took literally a minute. If it runs in your family it could be worth looking into.Click to expand...
> 
> I multi-quoted this into the same message, to say that my thyroid is barely functional, so gets a lot of external help from medication, and my current levels are better than most with healthy thyroids... and my temps are consistently below the stated ranges, above. So for Tower and anyone else reading this, who may now be worried about their thyroids... just the lower-ish temps don't mean there IS a problem, but if you have weird temps and irregular cycles or other symptoms, it may be worth having the bloods run - just to be on the safe side - not trying to incite panic here!Click to expand...


Oh yes we are a huge family I knew of all her cycles and problems and losses. We were pregnant twice together but she at the time
Didn't know she had thyroid issues as
She doesn't believe in dr's. But in her 40's and after so many losses she fell pregnant and didn't want to be without a dr and being
So high risk. Her pregnancy at 45 bled all 4 months straight but my
Lil sis was just fine. That's when my
Mom started getting treated and I have SO SO SO many symptoms that I never knew were symptoms till lately. I thought they were just family
Traits.


----------



## Tower6

Sorry for the wierd spacing! iPhone's drive me nuts!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

hopeforbfp, yea itll be my second cycle to O on my own!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ciz, I've been having similar symptoms... the stuffy/runny nose, cramping... 
I learned from last bfp that my pms and pregnancy symptoms are basically the same. :wacko: So only time will tell... :coffee:


----------



## allforthegirl

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ciz, I've been having similar symptoms... the stuffy/runny nose, cramping...
> I learned from last bfp that my pms and pregnancy symptoms are basically the same. :wacko: So only time will tell... :coffee:

You and me both..... Though I should know this..... the 400 BFN I have gotten yet I was positive that I was.... After having a baby I think I just fugured this is it.... NOT!! Anywyas it doesn't make it any easier when you are trying either... now I am looking at signs I never did before. And since this is only C#2 that we are trying I don't have much to go on... my FX for you GL :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> My mom has said for years that I need to be checked. My entire family
> Has issues but I was conceiving without trying so I never thought of it as ttc issues. I will fill
> U all in on a few things..
> 
> I do have 3 daughters as most or all of you know and I was not trying with any of them. However after eacb one I had an iud and then removed it to start trying but before we could I was already pregnant( so within days of removal, literally) so on the third try we wanted to attempt to have a boy by timing conception to O and all that. When I went into have my iud remover the end of that nov. I made my apt for dec 19 to get the all clear on O and timing. To my surprise, when I went I to that apt I found out that I was already a few weeks pregnant! So my dr looked at my chart and said "wow had you not concieved all 3 times on ur own you would be TEXTBOOK INFERTILITY" I was like whaaaaat? Really?!?! I mean this is being told to a girl from a family of 13, 7 of them being girls whom all laugh about how we could get pregnant just washing our undies with our hubbies LOL now come to find out that I am "technically" infertile. I was shocked but also not too worried about it because clearly I was having my third baby!
> So like I said I am in the line up of 13 kids. 7 girls 6 boys, but the boys (abd only
> 2 girls) are all half. So just different dads. Additional to 13 babies my
> Mom miscarried 9 times!!! So we have all been informed and listened a lot A LOT to my
> Mom about natural planning and preventing and all that ( i know this sounds insane with how unknowledgeable I seem this go round) but I really have breathed this my whole
> Life. Anyway I got pregnant with each child before I should have even been able to start trying, so the last day of my period when it was almost done I had sex thinking I was in that safe zone and nowhere near O. Come to find out, 2 weeks later when I wanted to try, we were pregnant. Almost impossible. So how now am I having this short lp? I am
> Utterly confused! We did try the last day of my last cycles just incase I remember right about why the dr said it was that I was textbook unable to conceive. I put in a call today to see if there charts show why it was that she had said that in hopes that I can figure it out.
> Couple ideas I have-
> Different hubby this time.. But we had his SA done and they said all is fine, but I just asked for a copy of the panel because what they called fine was way different than numbers I've seen u girls call normal. So I'm worried now.
> iud this time was 5 1/2 years, way longer than before
> thyroid issues maybe progressing since then?
> 
> 
> Idk if my chart shows all the baby dancing we've done but it seems nearly impossible
> To have missed it. It could be too short of an lp not not if I O early like I think I remember. Then again does an OPK turn pos even of u O and don't drop an egg? So not really O? I got positives for 7 days after first one. But never thought to take it so early (will this time
> Tho!) also, I had total O cm way before the test turned pos and the days that it did were not cm correct at all. But it said pos so we bd.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any input or feedback? I am
> Open to all info you may have and I think I'll start a journal to post so many things I have had happen, or my mom, sisters,family ect that I think may be helpful in helping you help me!
> Thnxx ladies for takin time to read and help you are all amazing! I have all of us iny prayers and thoughts daily! Once we all get our :bfp: we will need a little family reunion to celebrate all these world wide journeys!

That's crazy! My grandma was the oldest of 9 and my dad, the oldest of 5, but that seemed like too many to me (or rather, for me)! Please update us when you start the journal, I would love to read more, as it's very interesting. Please also keep us posted on your cycle and testing for thyroid, I'm just curious now (or maybe even a little nosy). Gotta distract myself with something to keep my mind of missing cycle start and BFNs!


----------



## Cristeena

*TOWER*, thanks for sharing! Thats a LOT of siblings! :wacko: I dont know if I could handle that, as my brother was quite enough.

GL with everything :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I might test tomorrow. Just because. Peesticks are for peeing on, right? Who am I to keep them from their destiny? :haha:


----------



## BabyHopes.

AmaryllisRed said:


> I might test tomorrow. Just because. Peesticks are for peeing on, right? Who am I to keep them from their destiny? :haha:

I love how you've rationalized it :)
I keep suffering from the guilt of peeing on a stick that I know is *likely* too early, and than I get to picture myself flushing that money down the toilet! But, ultimately (at this early anyway) I see it as an entertainment expense


----------



## Junebugs

hahahahahhhahahaha I love it!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha "entertainment expense." 
I plan to get some cheapies for the future, assuming it's not a bfp this time. 
But... yeah. Unless my temp drops way down, I'm so peeing tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## CastawayBride

I am 9 DPO and POAS as well! lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Woohoo!!! FX'd for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

I wonder if I Oed today, I had a sharp pain on my left hand side abdomen!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'll be peeing-in-a-cup (PIAC) in spirit with your ladies tomorrow, because I have the Wondfo internet el cheapos of the dip stick variety. But I think at CD 29 (tomorrow) and 12 DPO if still no witch I'll be officially a day late, so I might break out a FRER to POAS with you after all!


----------



## BabyHopes.

CastawayBride said:


> I am 9 DPO and POAS as well! lol

Sweet! There are tons of us giving it the 9DPO go... I hope at least one of us is blessed with an early BFP. But the nice thing about testing this early (for me anyway) is it doesn't devastate me, as I know there is still a decent chance I'm preggers but just testing too early. BFN's on 12dpo are a bit more difficult to take.


----------



## CastawayBride

BabyHopes. said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I am 9 DPO and POAS as well! lol
> 
> Sweet! There are tons of us giving it the 9DPO go... I hope at least one of us is blessed with an early BFP. But the nice thing about testing this early (for me anyway) is it doesn't devastate me, as I know there is still a decent chance I'm preggers but just testing too early. BFN's on 12dpo are a bit more difficult to take.Click to expand...

I sure have my Fxed for us all! 

I use the Wondof IC as well...if I miss my period I will use a FRER!


----------



## Doodlover

I think I am going to be out this month. I am in my second month TTC after 13 years on BC, the last 4 on Nuvaring. My cycle last month was 24 days long and I didn't take temps. I started temps this month but it has been a mess because I am a teacher and have been off the last two weeks. I wake up at a different time every day. FF predicted that I would ovulate on the 24th. I had ewcm and some ovulation pain but all negative opk's that week. I finally got a positive opk on December 28 and had significant ovulation pain and a little bit of ewcm on the 28th and 29th. But...no temp raise since then. Of course on Jan. 1 and 2 I had an emergency with my dog and jumped out of bed without taking my temp but today I took it again and it was 96.94. I am really starting to think I never actually ovulated. Sorry for the long post :winkwink:


----------



## ClandestineTX

BabyHopes. said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I am 9 DPO and POAS as well! lol
> 
> Sweet! There are tons of us giving it the 9DPO go... I hope at least one of us is blessed with an early BFP. But the nice thing about testing this early (for me anyway) is it doesn't devastate me, as I know there is still a decent chance I'm preggers but just testing too early. BFN's on 12dpo are a bit more difficult to take.Click to expand...

So... if I get a BFN at 12 DPO tomorrow, I'll try not to take this too much to heart! Still no witch and really regular cycles, so as long as my temps stay where they are, I'll continue to be impatient, but still not worry.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Doodlover said:


> I think I am going to be out this month. I am in my second month TTC after 13 years on BC, the last 4 on Nuvaring. My cycle last month was 24 days long and I didn't take temps. I started temps this month but it has been a mess because I am a teacher and have been off the last two weeks. I wake up at a different time every day. FF predicted that I would ovulate on the 24th. I had ewcm and some ovulation pain but all negative opk's that week. I finally got a positive opk on December 28 and had significant ovulation pain and a little bit of ewcm on the 28th and 29th. But...no temp raise since then. Of course on Jan. 1 and 2 I had an emergency with my dog and jumped out of bed without taking my temp but today I took it again and it was 96.94. I am really starting to think I never actually ovulated. Sorry for the long post :winkwink:

Will you send us a link to your chart? I'm at the end of my TWW and self-entertaining looking at other charts, to keep me from staring at my own, hoping it will magically tell me if this is my cycle for a BFP or not!


----------



## ClandestineTX

lizlovelust said:


> I wonder if I Oed today, I had a sharp pain on my left hand side abdomen!

Looking at your chart overlay, maybe you did! Your 97.6 seems to be your magic number for ovulation. I'm lucky that my post-ovulation temps get that high! Is there a reason you don't temp every day? Just curious, not judging!


----------



## Cristeena

GL Testers!

*Loro*, Sorry this month has been so nutty :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Clandestine, I normally temp as much as possible, but with the holidays and the new years the drinking and no sleep the temps wouldn't be accurate! lol


----------



## Doodlover

Ok so I am new to FF and using my new tablet so let's see if that worked! Not sure how to get the pic of my chart on there but hopefully I posted the link. I warned you the chart is a mess! Not sure what good it is at this point other than noting that my temps never actually went up.


----------



## luna_19

Doodlover said:


> Ok so I am new to FF and using my new tablet so let's see if that worked! Not sure how to get the pic of my chart on there but hopefully I posted the link. I warned you the chart is a mess! Not sure what good it is at this point other than noting that my temps never actually went up.

DId you just stop bc? It's really common not to start ovulating right away and to have wacky cycles. I was on various kinds of bc for 13 years also and it took almost a year for my cycles to settle down.

It's also possible to gear up to o then not and o a week or so later.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Doodlover said:


> Ok so I am new to FF and using my new tablet so let's see if that worked! Not sure how to get the pic of my chart on there but hopefully I posted the link. I warned you the chart is a mess! Not sure what good it is at this point other than noting that my temps never actually went up.

Ma'am I don't think you ovulated yet! If I were you, I'd keep at the OPKs to see if you get another positive in the next few days. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Doodlover

Yes Luna this is my second cycle after being on BC for 13 years also. I am very scared that my cycles will be screwed up for a long time :nope:


----------



## ClandestineTX

lizlovelust said:


> Clandestine, I normally temp as much as possible, but with the holidays and the new years the drinking and no sleep the temps wouldn't be accurate! lol

I can see that! I've been doing the wake up, take temp, roll over and sleep for a few more hours all this cycle! I'm lucky I can find the damn thing in the dark and that my dog hasn't decided it's chew toy!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Doodlover said:


> Yes Luna this is my second cycle after being on BC for 13 years also. I am very scared that my cycles will be screwed up for a long time :nope:

I'd keep temping. It depends more on what type of chemical was in your pills and how your body metabolizes it. I went right to 28 day cycles straight away and have stayed at 27.5-28, until TODAY... just had no idea if/ when I was ovulating, because I didn't do any charting until this cycle. All you can do is wait and see - and remember some women get pregnant FAST right off them, and hell, some even get pregnant while still taking them!


----------



## Doodlover

ClandestineTX said:


> Doodlover said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I am new to FF and using my new tablet so let's see if that worked! Not sure how to get the pic of my chart on there but hopefully I posted the link. I warned you the chart is a mess! Not sure what good it is at this point other than noting that my temps never actually went up.
> 
> Ma'am I don't think you ovulated yet! If I were you, I'd keep at the OPKs to see if you get another positive in the next few days. How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...

Actually I did use an OPK today and it was negative but I haven't entered it in yet. Since this is only my second cycle off BC I have no idea how long a normal cycle will be.


----------



## luna_19

Doodlover said:


> Yes Luna this is my second cycle after being on BC for 13 years also. I am very scared that my cycles will be screwed up for a long time :nope:

I wasn't tracking ovulation right away but by wacky I mean they ranged from 21-33 days so nothing too bad. I'm sure yours will be fine, I'd say watch for another attempt to o within the next week :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Doodlover said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlover said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I am new to FF and using my new tablet so let's see if that worked! Not sure how to get the pic of my chart on there but hopefully I posted the link. I warned you the chart is a mess! Not sure what good it is at this point other than noting that my temps never actually went up.
> 
> Ma'am I don't think you ovulated yet! If I were you, I'd keep at the OPKs to see if you get another positive in the next few days. How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I did use an OPK today and it was negative but I haven't entered it in yet. Since this is only my second cycle off BC I have no idea how long a normal cycle will be.Click to expand...

This is one of the best OPK websites I've ever seen: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkodyssey.html

And my OPKs never get "true" positives and some ladies get several positives for days straight or a day here, and then again shortly after. If you get a positive OPK and no temp rise, I'd keep DTD and checking with OPKs until you get three days of higher temps.


----------



## jessthemess

Doodlover said:


> Yes Luna this is my second cycle after being on BC for 13 years also. I am very scared that my cycles will be screwed up for a long time :nope:

A lot of your temps are plotted with open circles instead of closed. I'm guessing its because you took temps more than a half hour apart. How far apart? For some women it doesn't matter. For me it does. I temp every day 4 am no exception because i have to wake up that time three times a week even though I usually go back to bed for several hours for the rest of the week but for curiosity sake I also take my temp when I wake up again. It's been drastically different sometimes. Like as much as a degree. Or sometimes just .2 of a degree.

Maybe that's why you missed temp raise?

It's a pain to do it at the same time but if it helps us conceive then its worth it.


----------



## lizlovelust

ClandestineTX said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Clandestine, I normally temp as much as possible, but with the holidays and the new years the drinking and no sleep the temps wouldn't be accurate! lol
> 
> I can see that! I've been doing the wake up, take temp, roll over and sleep for a few more hours all this cycle! I'm lucky I can find the damn thing in the dark and that my dog hasn't decided it's chew toy!Click to expand...

I'm normally the same way, but I wanted to have a relaxed holiday season and that meant not worrying about temping, and I think being so relaxed is what's making me O early and on my own!


----------



## Doodlover

Thanks for listening and for the advice ladies :) DH will be happy to hear that this cycle may not be over yet :winkwink:


----------



## jessthemess

ClandestineTX said:


> Doodlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlover said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I am new to FF and using my new tablet so let's see if that worked! Not sure how to get the pic of my chart on there but hopefully I posted the link. I warned you the chart is a mess! Not sure what good it is at this point other than noting that my temps never actually went up.
> 
> Ma'am I don't think you ovulated yet! If I were you, I'd keep at the OPKs to see if you get another positive in the next few days. How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I did use an OPK today and it was negative but I haven't entered it in yet. Since this is only my second cycle off BC I have no idea how long a normal cycle will be.Click to expand...
> 
> This is one of the best OPK websites I've ever seen: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkodyssey.html
> 
> And my OPKs never get "true" positives and some ladies get several positives for days straight or a day here, and then again shortly after. If you get a positive OPK and no temp rise, I'd keep DTD and checking with OPKs until you get three days of higher temps.Click to expand...


I second this! Invest in some Internet cheapies OPKs if you haven't yet then you won't feel bad for taking them a million times :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ordered my new stock of wondfo tests from amazon using prime shipping... You can't beat 32 cents a test! 50 on there way for my addiction.......


----------



## oedipamass

jessthemess said:


> It's a pain to do it at the same time but if it helps us conceive then its worth it.

Exactly! I have been really sloppy about my temps over the holidays and I am really regretting it. I didn't realize how comforting good charting was until I totally botched mine. 

Also, why pay for the deluxe edition of Fertility Friend if I'm not going to be disciplined about it. :dohh:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have got to seriously try temping again next cycle.. I am waiting on my CBFM to arrive that was ordered for next cycle so those 2 combined I should be totally sure on the date of O.

I have a VIP account with fertilityfriend I should finally figure out how to use it to its full potential :( 

Does it mess it up to start temping mid cycle?


----------



## HWPG

Brandy, depends on when you ov. I have long cycles with late ov, I don't start temping til cd10 or so, buti know about whammy pre ov and post ov temps are. It doesn't hurt to start anytime.


----------



## HWPG

Should say *what my*, not whammy. Silly autocorrect.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, I loooove peeonastick.com!! I had forgotten about that one! 
One of my favorite ttc sites... Tells you everything you always wondered about testing and peesticks etc.


----------



## kaili

HWPG said:


> Should say *what my*, not whammy. Silly autocorrect.

hahahahahahaha, i got a seriously good laugh out of this


----------



## Cristeena

luna_19 said:


> Doodlover said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I am new to FF and using my new tablet so let's see if that worked! Not sure how to get the pic of my chart on there but hopefully I posted the link. I warned you the chart is a mess! Not sure what good it is at this point other than noting that my temps never actually went up.
> 
> DId you just stop bc? It's really common not to start ovulating right away and to have wacky cycles. I was on various kinds of bc for 13 years also and it took almost a year for my cycles to settle down.
> 
> It's also possible to gear up to o then not and o a week or so later.Click to expand...

I agree with Luna, it took me 3+months to ovulate again after BC


----------



## WantaBelly

Can you put me down for a BFP, I got this today at 8 dpo ........
 



Attached Files:







EPT.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## clynn11

Congrats WantaBelly!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

WantaBelly said:


> Can you put me down for a BFP, I got this today at 8 dpo ........

Hooray!! Congrats


----------



## lcgoodac

I'm out this month. Af showed up 2 days early. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test! X


----------



## sarahbear731

Ugh, my body is SO WEIRD!! HPT at 9dpo was :bfn:. I have a wicked headache and took a 5 hour nap today. Sore-ish nipples and I'm SUPER weepy. I'm watching One Tree Hill (yay Netflix!) and I'm in tears every few minutes. Stupid show. :)
I had a HUGE temp spike this morning. I'm waiting for the :witch: to show, but so far no hints she's coming. I am holding on to a tiny sliver of hope that, after two years, this could finally be my rainbow baby.
Here's my chart. What do you all think??
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3564aa//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Twag

Congrats Wantabelly great at 8dpo :thumbup: H&H 9 months

Chart looks great sarahbear hope this is your rainbow baby :dust:

AFM - 10dpo today and just feel blue & out :shrug: Bbs feel huge, crampy/twingey, queasy, weeing lots, cervix is high, v firm & closed but v light pink cm :( just feel like AF is going to show


----------



## ClandestineTX

WantaBelly said:


> Can you put me down for a BFP, I got this today at 8 dpo ........

CONGRATS!!!



sarahbear731 said:


> Ugh, my body is SO WEIRD!! HPT at 9dpo was :bfn:. I have a wicked headache and took a 5 hour nap today. Sore-ish nipples and I'm SUPER weepy. I'm watching One Tree Hill (yay Netflix!) and I'm in tears every few minutes. Stupid show. :)
> I had a HUGE temp spike this morning. I'm waiting for the :witch: to show, but so far no hints she's coming. I am holding on to a tiny sliver of hope that, after two years, this could finally be my rainbow baby.
> Here's my chart. What do you all think??
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3564aa//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Your chart looks great! I wouldn't count yourself out yet!!! 

AFM... CD 29 and 13 DPO, witch is officially one day late. Temp still way above coverline and nipples are most sensitive to date, but BFN on Wondfo IC, BFN/possible evap (weirdest hint of a thing) on FRER. Patience ZERO and another day of my life feeling like I'm watching paint dry!


----------



## BabyHopes.

*Amaryllis* & *Castaway* - Have you girls tested yet? BFN for me on FRER. Like I said yesterday, not taking it too seriously as there is a decent chance I'm just testing too early. Good luck to you both, and everyone else testing today!


----------



## Ce1976

Hi put me down fir the 9th January
Thanks x


----------



## Ce1976

Sorry I will test that date x


----------



## Doodlover

Congratulations Wantabelly!!! Keep your head up clandestine...you're not out yet!!

Oh by the way FF gave me CH today! I'm still not convinced I actually o'd but it was nice to see them pop up! Next cycle I will be back to work and my chart won't be such a mess !


----------



## LilyBump

4-5dpo and not feeling too much. I'd say 'of course', but usually I'd be feeling more at this point. I still have tender/sensitive nips (& some slight soreness under arms) but no swelling or fibro bb's yet and in all of my other charted cycles--I usually get creamy CM (quite a lot) after O..but it's just been sticky and dry for the last 4 days. The odd twinges/pains in stomach. Idk. This cycle seems like it's going to be all around quite different..but not getting my hopes up very high. :/ I wish I had temped this month.


----------



## BabyHopes.

If you could limit yourself to only ONE TTC tool in your arsenal, what would it be? I've decided that if this cycle doesn't work, I'm going full steam ahead with every aid I can get my hands on! What fertility monitors are great? What BBT's are the most accurate and easy to use? What supplements have you used successfully? I've just hit the 1 year mar, and I'm ready to hit this head on!
Any recommendations would be GREATLY appreciated :)


----------



## HWPG

congrats wantabelly! sarah, you're chart looks great to me! i *wish* i could be that lucky!
afm, cd10. will start temping tomorrow. prob another 10 days before ov, but it wont hurt. and we had not ttc sex last night - how exciting! ;)


----------



## HWPG

babyhopes, i take vit b complex (supposed to help make a better egg, increase energy, lengthen LP, and help with nausea), a multivitamin w/folic acid, use opks, and use softcups after sex (although now i mostly do that because they are so CLEAN, yay!). i also temp and check cm. i would suggest taking any supplement before going to sleep at night, that way you avoid any ill side effects. GL!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Looks like Im out this month, started
spotting this morning =(


----------



## Junebugs

WantaBelly said:


> Can you put me down for a BFP, I got this today at 8 dpo ........

YAY!!!!! Congratz!!!!!!



sarahbear731 said:


> Ugh, my body is SO WEIRD!! HPT at 9dpo was :bfn:. I have a wicked headache and took a 5 hour nap today. Sore-ish nipples and I'm SUPER weepy. I'm watching One Tree Hill (yay Netflix!) and I'm in tears every few minutes. Stupid show. :)
> I had a HUGE temp spike this morning. I'm waiting for the :witch: to show, but so far no hints she's coming. I am holding on to a tiny sliver of hope that, after two years, this could finally be my rainbow baby.
> Here's my chart. What do you all think??
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3564aa//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Your chart is looking good! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congrats, WantaBelly!! 
Sorry, lc and beautifullei. :hugs:
BabyHopes-- Yeah, bfn here, too. But I decided that I would go ahead and test and just make up my mind not to be upset about it. 9 dpo is sooo early. Especially when I am pretty sure of my o date.


----------



## Ellie.

Testing on the 12th! Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ellie. said:


> Testing on the 12th! Good luck everyone! xx

At the rate I'm going, I might be testing with you! Good luck to you, too!


----------



## kassiaethne

Sooo I thought I would be out this month due to my hubby and I being to busy to bd this month, we went to visit family in the usa, brought a new puppy home, and am making plans for him to be gone 2 weeks at the end of the month, and i totally flaked out on temping....but around now is when I should be ovulating annnd we happened to bd last night.....annnd I took a opk right now...and it came out positive so we BDed spontaniously at the perfect time!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


I am so happy...now for the terrible two week wait
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## HWPG

nicely done, kass!


----------



## kassiaethne

Yeah I am super happy, with this new puppy we haven't given ourselves alone time for bding. But my husband woke up in the middle of the night and was all frisky. Lol Pup didn't give a crap in the bathroom

. I had been a little worried about bding with a dog around because my last one would get aggressive when I bded and literally busted in the room (she knew how to open doors), body slammed me off the guy and started growling in the at the times bf's face....

This one is a much smaller breed though and a puppy lol so was a stupid worry


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats wantabelly! And lots and lots of baby dust to the rest of us in the TWW! 

I am eagerly awating my CHs, not sure why they haven't shown up but thinking it's because my initial temp rise wasn't exactly a spike. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## TFBG

Well..... looks like my attempt at not testing early was short lived. I really tried lol. I felt like an addict because I snuck to the store and secretly bought more tests and hid them in my bathroom lol DH doesn't like for me to test so often because it makes me sad :( after seeing a BFN. 

I tested this morning (11 dpo) due to a BFP dream last night but it was a BFN :( But I'm staying postitive and hoping it is just too soon to tell. The few symptoms I did have, have subsided today only the backache and sore bbs remain.

:af: is due 7 Jan and I'm hoping she stays away!

FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

WantaBelly said:


> Can you put me down for a BFP, I got this today at 8 dpo ........

OMG OMG OMG :dance::happydance::headspin:Congrats!:headspin::happydance::dance:

I am so very excited for you!!:baby::yipee:


----------



## allforthegirl

sarahbear731 said:


> Ugh, my body is SO WEIRD!! HPT at 9dpo was :bfn:. I have a wicked headache and took a 5 hour nap today. Sore-ish nipples and I'm SUPER weepy. I'm watching One Tree Hill (yay Netflix!) and I'm in tears every few minutes. Stupid show. :)
> I had a HUGE temp spike this morning. I'm waiting for the :witch: to show, but so far no hints she's coming. I am holding on to a tiny sliver of hope that, after two years, this could finally be my rainbow baby.
> Here's my chart. What do you all think??
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3564aa//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

I don't temp but from what I have heard and read it looks GREAT!!:thumbup:


----------



## Doodlover

Kassi that is funny! After we adopted our dog, the first time we shut him out of the bedroom he left us a big present right outside the door. He never goes in the house so I know he was sending us a message! 

Babyhopes I am looking forward to seeing the answers to your question. We are currently using preseed and I take a prenatal every night. My BF has struggled with infertility for years so as soon as she heard we were trying she sent me a big pack of OPK's and pregnancy tests from earlypregnancytests.com. I am still using them but will prob order my next set from amazon because we have free shipping.


----------



## Tower6

Temp 98.03 today after a temp of 97.59 being active all day. My body is weird and I'm not liking it!


----------



## DaTucker

Hi Mrs. MM, back in my TWW so can you put my test date on the 13th? 
I'm not feeling confident this cycle at all....DH turned on me and wouldn't dtd more than once during my fertile days. :(


----------



## hopeforbfp

Sarahbear, your chart shows 14dpo but you wrote that it was negative on 9dpo. What is your typical luteal phase. I'd say going up on 14dpo is a great sign.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *KAILI and WANTABELLY * :happydance::bfp: ​

:test: *CLANDDESTINETX and MRSLEMON * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, MISSJAMIE, QUEST55, and RIVER54, BABYSAA, FOOTIEC, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*STEVI11* GL today with your HSG, I hope the information is positive and you are on your way to a BFP!:dust:


*DOODLOVER* the open circles definitely had to be the problem in your chart, they make it so much more difficult to interpret. I still have mine below so feel free to stalk it as I have plenty of months on there... :dust:


*NATS77* :hugs: I know there are really no words, but having gone through this same thing in the past, I want to make sure to send my thoughts and prayers your way during this time Hun... FXD for your next sticky bean BFP!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *GIDGE, TOWER6, and LCGOODAC* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February will be up in two weeks!!!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 41 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## WantaBelly

allforthegirl said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me down for a BFP, I got this today at 8 dpo ........
> 
> OMG OMG OMG :dance::happydance::headspin:Congrats!:headspin::happydance::dance:
> 
> I am so very excited for you!!:baby::yipee:Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! Now I'm just praying the dust you sent me is enough to do the trick ;)


----------



## turtlemomma

Congrats wantabelly! Sticky baby dust!!! :dust:

AFM- ewcm today! OPK getting darker! Probably will go positive by tomorrow morning! Got in some good bd last night, and hopefully a couple more times this weekend... :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> Temp 98.03 today after a temp of 97.59 being active all day. My body is weird and I'm not liking it!

Have you tested? When was your cycle actually due? And is your witch familiar (e.g. does she look the same as she normally does)? 

Anecdotal... my best friend had a light period a week before her BFP. Not trying to give you false hope, but if your temp stays up and you haven't I'd test.



DaTucker said:


> Hi Mrs. MM, back in my TWW so can you put my test date on the 13th?
> I'm not feeling confident this cycle at all....DH turned on me and wouldn't dtd more than once during my fertile days. :(

It only takes one time, lady you know that! Hopefully his cooperation was sufficient!



MrsMM24 said:


> ... :wave:
> :test: *CLANDDESTINETX and MRSLEMON * :test: FXD! :dust:
> ...

Thank you so much MrsMM24! I thought I posted this morning, I'm 11-12 DPO, a day late for my witch's scheduled visit and NOTHING. BFN on Wondfo and a BFN/ possible evap or faintest positive anyone's ever seen that won't even show up on a digital photo on an FRER. Will be testing (again) tomorrow. Temp still up, still starving, and boobs/nipples still sensitive and sore, but nothing new to report!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I havent been on any meds since oct & this month I am going back to temping & femara! Im pretty excited!


----------



## Sammie100

LilyBump said:


> 4-5dpo and not feeling too much. I'd say 'of course', but usually I'd be feeling more at this point. I still have tender/sensitive nips (& some slight soreness under arms) but no swelling or fibro bb's yet and in all of my other charted cycles--I usually get creamy CM (quite a lot) after O..but it's just been sticky and dry for the last 4 days. The odd twinges/pains in stomach. Idk. This cycle seems like it's going to be all around quite different..but not getting my hopes up very high. :/ I wish I had temped this month.

I'm also 4 DPO and I feel nothing. Today I had a sudden increase in CM. I'm trying hard this time to not symptom spot. My hopes aren't high this month anyway. Last cycle I nearly drove myself crazy!

GL

:dust:



WantaBelly said:


> Can you put me down for a BFP, I got this today at 8 dpo ........

Congrats!! :happydance:

Smear your baby dust all around this thread please! :rofl:



Beautifullei2 said:


> Looks like Im out this month, started
> spotting this morning =(

:hugs: I'm so sorry that nasty witch showed up!


----------



## Sammie100

sarahbear731 said:


> Ugh, my body is SO WEIRD!! HPT at 9dpo was :bfn:. I have a wicked headache and took a 5 hour nap today. Sore-ish nipples and I'm SUPER weepy. I'm watching One Tree Hill (yay Netflix!) and I'm in tears every few minutes. Stupid show. :)
> I had a HUGE temp spike this morning. I'm waiting for the :witch: to show, but so far no hints she's coming. I am holding on to a tiny sliver of hope that, after two years, this could finally be my rainbow baby.
> Here's my chart. What do you all think??
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3564aa//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart


That looks like the beginning of a triphasic chart!! :yipee:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Hello! Can you put me down for the 13th please? Good luck to all those with BFP already! I'm hoping and yet trying not to get my hopes up! I don't feel like it was a good cycle this time. My chart has me really confused too (if anyone wants to take a look and tell me if they think FF has my O day correct I would really appreciate that!) if FF has it right then I O'ed 3 days early and did not plan BD well for that! This whole process gets harder and harder the more cycles that pass. To compound things DH is 40 and will only TTC for a few more months (no pressure!!!). This will be our 9th cycle and we have tentatively planned to stop TTC in may. My clock is ticking sooooo loud it might break something! I really do wish all of you the best of luck. It gives me hope seeing other women who have TTC for months and find success. It's really hard not to think it may not happen when cycles keep passing!


----------



## HWPG

mrs. ginger, depending on what your temp does tomorrow but based on your pos opk and temp rise, i think FF is correct. even if you bd timing wasnt that great, it only takes one time!


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls I'm still waiting to Ov! Not long now tho my opk is darker but not quite possitive tonight! Gunna :sex: all weekend tho got to catch that eggy! 

How's everyone doing! X


----------



## mrs.ginger

HWPG said:


> mrs. ginger, depending on what your temp does tomorrow but based on your pos opk and temp rise, i think FF is correct. even if you bd timing wasnt that great, it only takes one time!

Maybe TMI but we BD CD 10 am and CD 11 pm, also a few times CD 12 and 13. The thing that has me worried is CD 10 am we BD and then late for work so no preseed or softcups or anything. It was like bam and run haha. We did everything "right" for CD 11 but if that was O day I know chanced are kinda decreased from there. It's hard to imagine that all these months we have been doing everything with no success and this month not so good. Hope is low but this whole process is a huge roller coaster! I think I worry too much haha


----------



## Vanillabean01

Can I play? Put me down for Jan 14!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Cristeena said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlover said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I am new to FF and using my new tablet so let's see if that worked! Not sure how to get the pic of my chart on there but hopefully I posted the link. I warned you the chart is a mess! Not sure what good it is at this point other than noting that my temps never actually went up.
> 
> DId you just stop bc? It's really common not to start ovulating right away and to have wacky cycles. I was on various kinds of bc for 13 years also and it took almost a year for my cycles to settle down.
> 
> It's also possible to gear up to o then not and o a week or so later.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Luna, it took me 3+months to ovulate again after BCClick to expand...

Same here, took a good month for my ovulation to kick back in!


----------



## CastawayBride

WantaBelly said:


> Can you put me down for a BFP, I got this today at 8 dpo ........

Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance:



BabyHopes. said:


> *Amaryllis* & *Castaway* - Have you girls tested yet? BFN for me on FRER. Like I said yesterday, not taking it too seriously as there is a decent chance I'm just testing too early. Good luck to you both, and everyone else testing today!


BabyHope I did test today, BFN on 9 DPO...but as the day progressed I continue to be "wet" down there sorry TMI lol It is now a darker yellow and when I wiped it had a spot of blood...if not AF coming could be IB guess it can go either way! The only thing is my BBs are not sore, usually they were getting kinda sore on the nipples after ovulation and nothing! FXed for all of us!


----------



## turtlemomma

Hey ladies- anyone ever take guaifenesin for cm? I bought the tablets and am unsure what the dosage should be and how many times a day I should be taking it? I don't want to take an improper amount as I've heard it can thin your cm TOO much... I tried to look it up but every site seems to have different info... Thanks!


----------



## Vanillabean01

turtlemomma said:


> Hey ladies- anyone ever take guaifenesin for cm? I bought the tablets and am unsure what the dosage should be and how many times a day I should be taking it? I don't want to take an improper amount as I've heard it can thin your cm TOO much... I tried to look it up but every site seems to have different info... Thanks!

This is from Www.fertilityplus.com

It is for the liquids dosage though!

What is the recommended dose of guaifenesin?

The recommended dose for improving cervical mucus, based on a 1982 article in Fertility and Sterility, is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. If mucus still appears thick and doesn't have good spinnbarkeit (ability to stretch), one can take as much as four teaspoons (400 mg) four times per day (the maximum dose on this over the counter medication). Each dose should be taken with a full glass of water, and attention should be given to drinking plenty of fluids throughout the day -- one needs water to produce mucus.


What cycle days should one take guaifenesin?

Just as the dose can vary a bit, so can the days. The article linked above had patients starting the guaifenesin on cycle day 5 - five days after the start of menses. This seems rather early as mucus is not an issue until about five days before ovulation - based on the fact that sperm can only live five days at best, and most pregnancies are the result of intercourse in the five days leading up to ovulation. Because of this information, it is now more common for doctors to suggest starting guaifenesin about five days before expected ovulation and continuing through ovulation day (six days total, for those with regular cycles). For those with irregular cycles, one should start taking guaifenesin about five days before the earliest day ovulation might be expected. For those taking Clomid (clomiphene citrate, Serophene) in a 5-day protocol, one can probably wait until the day after the last Clomid pill before starting the expectorant.


----------



## turtlemomma

Thanks Vanilla!- very helpful! The tablets I have are 400 mg so I think I'll be OK if I take one 2X a day. I started taking them last night and think I will O tomorrow- hope that is close enough to make a difference! FX!


----------



## WantaBelly

Alot of ladies are getting their BFP's, This is Great!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I have been an emotional wreck today... hope it's a good sign! Lots of pokey pains in my lower abdomen... I guess that could go either way...


----------



## luna_19

turtle I take guaifenesin 200mg up to three times a day just when I have fertile cm and when I know we will bd :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyHopes. said:


> If you could limit yourself to only ONE TTC tool in your arsenal, what would it be? I've decided that if this cycle doesn't work, I'm going full steam ahead with every aid I can get my hands on! What fertility monitors are great? What BBT's are the most accurate and easy to use? What supplements have you used successfully? I've just hit the 1 year mar, and I'm ready to hit this head on!
> Any recommendations would be GREATLY appreciated :)

We are going on almost 3 years TTC as of 3/1/13 so we just got super serious the last 2 months. I ordered the ClearBlue FM as I have heard amazing things about them. I have been using the answer monthly ovulation kit but im tired of comparing the stupid lines. My cycles are like clockwork but I have horrid bad periods so I am seeing an acupuncturist for those and fertility, Prenatals 2x a day, TANG-KUEI 18 supplement from the acupuncturist that increases the blood flow for the uterus and promotes healthy eggs, CoQ10 for healthy eggs, Royal Jelly, and Mucinex.... Oh and I just started temping yesterday. 

My god this is my 2nd fulltime job now that I typed it out. All this and the Fertility Doc said theres nothing wrong with either one of us.... Ya go figure 20K later 



Vanillabean01 said:


> Can I play? Put me down for Jan 14!!

:haha: That cracked me up! Were testing on the same day! Although I have an arsenal of 50 Preggo tests in the cupboard just waiting for me to crack them open and start early testing......



AmaryllisRed said:


> I have been an emotional wreck today... hope it's a good sign! Lots of pokey pains in my lower abdomen... I guess that could go either way...

I sit around waiting for pokey pains and haven't gotten them so to me it sounds like a good sign!


----------



## BabyHopes.

CastawayBride said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me down for a BFP, I got this today at 8 dpo ........
> 
> Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> *Amaryllis* & *Castaway* - Have you girls tested yet? BFN for me on FRER. Like I said yesterday, not taking it too seriously as there is a decent chance I'm just testing too early. Good luck to you both, and everyone else testing today!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BabyHope I did test today, BFN on 9 DPO...but as the day progressed I continue to be "wet" down there sorry TMI lol It is now a darker yellow and when I wiped it had a spot of blood...if not AF coming could be IB guess it can go either way! The only thing is my BBs are not sore, usually they were getting kinda sore on the nipples after ovulation and nothing! FXed for all of us!Click to expand...

The spotting sounds promising! FX for IB.


----------



## allforthegirl

AmaryllisRed said:


> I have been an emotional wreck today... hope it's a good sign! Lots of pokey pains in my lower abdomen... I guess that could go either way...

My day is starting to go down hill, I want to cry about everything. Starting to feel quite down..... feeling like AF is coming and my endo is acting up badly... I hear you my dear I hear you!!


----------



## Vanillabean01

~Brandy~ said:


> Vanillabean01 said:
> 
> 
> Can I play? Put me down for Jan 14!!
> 
> :haha: That cracked me up! Were testing on the same day! Although I have an arsenal of 50 Preggo tests in the cupboard just waiting for me to crack them open and start early testing......Click to expand...

I think I have about 10!! I can almost guarantee I will test before then!! I'm such an addict that even when I KNOW I'm not pregnant (my AF just ended) I will still POAS cause I can't resist!!! Lol. 

I know, I know... Bad...and a TOTAL waste of $$


----------



## AmaryllisRed

allforthegirl said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> I have been an emotional wreck today... hope it's a good sign! Lots of pokey pains in my lower abdomen... I guess that could go either way...
> 
> My day is starting to go down hill, I want to cry about everything. Starting to feel quite down..... feeling like AF is coming and my endo is acting up badly... I hear you my dear I hear you!!Click to expand...

Don't give up hope yet! I was absolutely sure I was out when I was actually pregnant with DS!! And I think moody is a good sign. :thumbup:


----------



## Cristeena

*TURTLE*, My first month using guaifenesin I got preggo!!! I never make much CM _AT ALL_, and definitely *never* any EWCM. I was using publix brand (make sure the only ingredient is Guaifenesin, can be any brand), and I would drink 2 tsp 3x daily for about 6 days prior to O including O. GL!!! :)


----------



## Cristeena

Sammie100 said:


> sarahbear731 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, my body is SO WEIRD!! HPT at 9dpo was :bfn:. I have a wicked headache and took a 5 hour nap today. Sore-ish nipples and I'm SUPER weepy. I'm watching One Tree Hill (yay Netflix!) and I'm in tears every few minutes. Stupid show. :)
> I had a HUGE temp spike this morning. I'm waiting for the :witch: to show, but so far no hints she's coming. I am holding on to a tiny sliver of hope that, after two years, this could finally be my rainbow baby.
> Here's my chart. What do you all think??
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3564aa//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> That looks like the beginning of a triphasic chart!! :yipee:Click to expand...

Agreed *SARAHBEAR*, my chart looked the same when I got my BFP! Elevated temps like that arent a guarantee, but they are a good sign usually!! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats to all the ladies who got a bfp!!


----------



## sarahbear731

hopeforbfp said:


> Sarahbear, your chart shows 14dpo but you wrote that it was negative on 9dpo. What is your typical luteal phase. I'd say going up on 14dpo is a great sign.

My LP is usually 13-14 days. Tested this morning and it was a :bfn: :( I havent had any hint that the :witch: is coming, though. I guess all I can do now is wait. Ill test again in a few days if AF hasnt showed!!


----------



## Dazed125

Happy New Year All 

Hopefully by this time next year we will all have our new babies in our arms or in our bellies 

My test date is 28 Jan xx


----------



## MrsLemon

im out the witch came this morning :(


----------



## under25ttc

January 8th please for me


----------



## ClandestineTX

I wonder if I should be moved into the unknown date category? I think I'll be ordering blood tests for hCG and progesterone on Monday or Tuesday if status (late witch and BFNs continue), especially if my temp is still up.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Today is CD 30, new cycle is two days late. BFNs on Wondfo and FRER. Temp still up, nipples still sensitive/ sore, waking up starving everyday (weird because I don't always eat breakfast), and waiting... considering getting labs done early this week if no resolution by Monday or Tuesday. Please feel welcome to have a look at my chart and let me know if you think maybe my ovulation date was miscalled or something. Hope you ladies are doing better than I am this morning!


----------



## kel21

Hey Clandestine I'd say looking at your chart it is possible you o'd on cd18 instead, but that only gives you one day difference. I have my fxd for you!!


----------



## HWPG

Clandestine, late implant? Some women don't get their pos hpt til later...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, it really looks like your o date is pretty close... Sometimes the tests just don't show it for awhile... If you go on twoweekwait they have bfp stories where it was bfn at 13 dpo and bfp at 16 dpo... Some people just NEVER get a +ve hpt!! 
I'd wait a few more days and call the doc. :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

AF not due till the 9th and I'm about 9DPO so it's still very early... I of course couldn't keep myself from POAS.. Used a cheapie and I can see the most extremely faint line there... It could completely be my imagination but I'm hoping its a :bfp:! Will take a FRPT tomorrow and see if anything comes up... If not I'm going to TRY to wait again till the 9th. FX for tomorrow morning! I'd be on :cloud9: I've been super tired the past 3 or 4 days and also had a pinching feeling on my right side. No nausea or tender breasts though... Hope the faint line isn't in my head!

Oh also random thing happened 2 days in a row, I was in a 76 degree room but was freezing! My feet actually were hurting they were so cold and I was shivering with goosebumps! Has anyone had this happen to them before?

GL ladies!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, I hope it's a BFP for you!! 

And yes, I've been freezing lately-- hot and cold all the time... I liken it to when you have a fever and you are so cold you're shivering. So fever = high temp = triphasic chart? 
I *may* be a tad bit :wacko:...


----------



## mrs.ginger

Can you please add me to test the 13th? Thank you! And good luck everyone showing some positive signs. Congratulations to those who already have their BFP! Baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## Sammie100

sarahbear731 said:


> My LP is usually 13-14 days. Tested this morning and it was a :bfn: :( I havent had any hint that the :witch: is coming, though. I guess all I can do now is wait. Ill test again in a few days if AF hasnt showed!!

I am still stalking your chart :blush: I hope you get your BFP soon.


I'm 5 DPO and ***TMI*** have a lot of CM. I think it's too early for it to be a pregnancy symptom. Maybe my uterus is working extra hard for a nice cozy home for the next 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## Tower6

Man its abnoally quiet in here!


----------



## jessthemess

Hey girls! Tested today, BFN, and then AF showed up tonight! Thankful for that because it doesnt leave me with days left to wait for AF to show up, wondering if I might get a BFP if I tested again.

Someone, somewhere, on one of these January Testers threads suggested my cycles might still be shortening and adjusting and they were definitely right. My cycles have been 42 and 43 days since I got off of BCP, which I was only on for 6 months so I didnt know the adjustment period would be so long, but it is! Either way 37 days is better than 42 or 43! 

And I'm excited for the possibility of a Valentines BFP! :)

Good luck to all of you other ladies!!! Baby dust! x


----------



## Tower6

So I already stopped AF. Super short and I'm trying to (for the life of
Me) remember what it was that made my
Dr tell me after the 3rd baby that had I not concieved all 3 times I'd be told I'm
Infertile. If I was pregnant by the time
That I was supposed to O then that would mean I O during my period which is what I remembered but then why am I only having an 8-9 day lp? THAT sounds like infertility to me! :cry: all I know is I want this LO#4 BADLY! So I'm starting to try already just incase i O early and I think I might try to take something to lengthen my lp on my own, what do you recommend? And does anyone know if doing that will ruin My own natural O? Just curious so that I can hit this even more head on this month- seems almost impossible with allll the
Things were already doing lol ahhhh the ttc journey...


----------



## HWPG

Tower, I take vit b complex to lengthen LP.... There is a whole thread on it, very useful, how I started with BnB.... Seems to work lovely for most women.


----------



## Tower6

I had a 28 day cycle instead of 25 by using progesterone, bit do Unkno if u should
Take it before or after O? I was gonna start now till AF but will it stop O if taken too early
Or just help all along?


----------



## allforthegirl

Tower I'm sorry your cycles are being like this!! I'm rooting for you my dear!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hey hun before u take it make some research when to take, i am not 100% but i've read on here where they were taking it only the tww. Make a thread about taking progesterone and find out.


----------



## Cryptichun

I haven't decided when I'm going to test.My AF is supposed to be here on the 9th or 10th, so maybe i'll wait a little over a few days afterwards just in case.I don't want stress to delay it. I think I'll be testing on the 14th or 15th. Haven't decided yet. Good luck to you ALL ladies. May the little stork come to you and bless you with what you're hoping for! :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

HWPG said:


> Tower, I take vit b complex to lengthen LP.... There is a whole thread on it, very useful, how I started with BnB.... Seems to work lovely for most women.

It really does work... I was taking it for other reasons till I read that it lengthens the LP so I stopped taking it and I am back to a standard LP.




Cryptichun said:


> I haven't decided when I'm going to test.My AF is supposed to be here on the 9th or 10th, so maybe i'll wait a little over a few days afterwards just in case.I don't want stress to delay it. I think I'll be testing on the 14th or 15th. Haven't decided yet. Good luck to you ALL ladies. May the little stork come to you and bless you with what you're hoping for! :dust:

You have some serious willpower...:flower: I would be freaking crazy if I had to wait till AFTER AF was due to test!


----------



## Cryptichun

Aww thank you :hug: Yea I think I tested too soon to tell. So fingers crossed. The wait is sort of killing me already now. But, I've been told multiple times don't stress over it or it could delay it. Good luck on your wait :) Let me know how it all turns out! <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

MRSMM can you put me down again for the 30th? That's when my next AF is due :) I start 7.5 mg of femara tomorrow :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Tower don't take progesterone before ovulation. It will stop ovulation if you take it too soon. My doctor told me that they usually tell women to start progesterone 3 dpiui as a rule of thumb to make sure ovulation has already happened. My best friend had a baby last year and they prescribed her progesterone pills as birth control because it stops ovulation and its the only thing safe while breast feeding. 

Progesterone will definitely lengthen your LP too. The cycles that I did use the suppositories, I needed to stop them before my period would start. I didn't want to wait it out forever but I'm not sure that my period would have started on its own without me stopping the progesterone.


----------



## ~Brandy~

The ticker in my signature I think is making me feel liike the tww is longer than it really is.... That and my god im on these forums way too much but I can't stop!


----------



## Cryptichun

Lol aww well I'm sure you'll be fine. Maybe try preoccupying your mind on something you like? And, it's totally normal you being on here a lot lol. I've been logging in and out since i joined lol.


----------



## Littledouno

af due jan.8th. haven't tested yet! fingers crossed!


----------



## under25ttc

Please mark me down for a BFP! got this yesterday at 11dpo. After 28 cycles it finally happened for us :) Took Femera cd3-10 and metformin daily to conceive this cycle, it was just a perfect storm for us.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130105_062017.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## EstelSeren

Well, based on last month's cycle I'm now 2 or 3 days late! Testing tomorrow morning! I've got absolutely none of my usual signs that AF is on her way so I'm taking that as a good sign!
Beca :wave:


----------



## Girly922

I'm a bit late for the party but can you put me down for testing on the 14th please? 

Wishing everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## LoveSunshine

under25ttc said:


> Please mark me down for a BFP! got this yesterday at 11dpo. After 28 cycles it finally happened for us :) Took Femera cd3-10 and metformin daily to conceive this cycle, it was just a perfect storm for us.

Congratulations!!


----------



## Cristeena

Congrats *Under*, happy for you!!!


----------



## Ellie.

Got my dates wrong! Testing on the 14th, sorry! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats under25ttc!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Well mark me down for :bfp: I am so excited but containing it as the line was still faint...will retest in the AM to see if the line gets darker...not sure how to post photos on here I would so post the photo I took! lol I tested at 11 DPO, at 9 DPO it was BFN!!

Wow, Mucinex must work I was taking it for a wicked cold at the time of ovulation! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

congrats!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats UNDER and CASTAWAY!


----------



## sarahbear731

Congrats, Under and Castaway!!!! H&H 9 months to you both!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## ciz

well im about 11dpo, af due between wednesday/friday. last night had a very vivid dream where i told mum i was pregs and she flipped out going nuts we were having a horrible argument - which would never happen as shes been nagging when I am having kids lol. upset bowels today (sorry tmi). creamy/watery cm. still having dull cramps around lower abdomen. stuffy nose, constantly hungry and bloated!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats under and Castaway! That's awesome 10 bfps let's keep it going  I wish everyone a wonderful 40 weeks


----------



## kel21

Congrats to the 2 new bfp's!!!

afm- still unsure of o date :( I am either 8dpo today or 13dpo. All bfn's so far. Got some odd cramps 2 days ago, then af cramps yesterday. So far today nothing. So if I am 13dpo then my af signs are here. If I am 8dpo all my signs are early and that is a better sign.


----------



## DHBH0930

DHBH0930 said:


> AF not due till the 9th and I'm about 9DPO so it's still very early... I of course couldn't keep myself from POAS.. Used a cheapie and I can see the most extremely faint line there... It could completely be my imagination but I'm hoping its a :bfp:! Will take a FRPT tomorrow and see if anything comes up... If not I'm going to TRY to wait again till the 9th. FX for tomorrow morning! I'd be on :cloud9: I've been super tired the past 3 or 4 days and also had a pinching feeling on my right side. No nausea or tender breasts though... Hope the faint line isn't in my head!
> 
> Oh also random thing happened 2 days in a row, I was in a 76 degree room but was freezing! My feet actually were hurting they were so cold and I was shivering with goosebumps! Has anyone had this happen to them before?
> 
> GL ladies!

Tested again this morning with a FRPT and it was a BFN.... So it was just my imagination yesterday. Still have 3 days till AF is due so it's still early, I'm going to wait till then to test again. FX!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats under and castaway!! H&H 9months to you both!!


----------



## vaniilla

Put me down for the 31st please :flower: I'll be testing then if AF doesn't get me.


----------



## Tower6

Congrats to both of you getting :bfp: 's. how exciting!! 

Afm- I'm gonna get b6 and progesterone to take as soon as I ovulate. Do you think the cream from the store will work or do I have to get progesterone prescribed?


----------



## mowat

Super sore boobs today---hoping I'm ovulating a little early!


----------



## CastawayBride

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1626975-post-nasal-drip-1-bfp-3.html

My photos from my positive pregnancy tests are in this thread, both are 11 DPO!


----------



## mrs.ginger

Congratulations Under and Castaway on your BFPs!!!


----------



## robyn1990

testing on the 21st x


----------



## hopeforbfp

Congrats under and castaway! 

Is it just me or does it feel like this thread has far more early month BFPs than other months. I feel like every time I log on there is at least 1 BFP. this is great.


----------



## Cristeena

Yay *Castaway*, Congrats!!


----------



## turtlemomma

So excited to see all these bfps this month!!! It makes me really happy and hopeful! Congrats girls!!!


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower- you can take b anytime! I take mine although my cycle. :)

Afm- was certain my temp would go up today... Need to get in another bd as it looks like tomorrow will be the day!


----------



## TFBG

AF got me! Booooo. Congrats to all the BFPs and FX for those of you still waiting to test. 

GL and :dust: to all

I'll be on the lookout for the Feb thread :)


----------



## Karynmski

under25ttc said:


> Please mark me down for a BFP! got this yesterday at 11dpo. After 28 cycles it finally happened for us :) Took Femera cd3-10 and metformin daily to conceive this cycle, it was just a perfect storm for us.

Congrats and Best of Luck for a happy and healthy 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## Karynmski

CastawayBride said:


> Well mark me down for :bfp: I am so excited but containing it as the line was still faint...will retest in the AM to see if the line gets darker...not sure how to post photos on here I would so post the photo I took! lol I tested at 11 DPO, at 9 DPO it was BFN!!
> 
> Wow, Mucinex must work I was taking it for a wicked cold at the time of ovulation! :haha:

Congratulations to you! Best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## 291

I'm out for another cycle. AF as just reared its head on CD 31, following a positive OPK on clearblue digital on CD 18 (25th December). 

This sucks :(


----------



## Footiec

I'm out too, AF got me today right on time! Booo! Onto cycle 20...here's hoping x fingers crossed for lots of January BFP's x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

congrats to the ladies who all got BFP's this month :finger:

sorry to the girls who got their af's :cry:


I have no idea when I ovulated since I have irregular periods. So I have no idea when, but that's the huge surprise :) :) one may never know. :happydance:


----------



## Doodlover

Congratulations to today's BFPs! FX'd for the rest of us!


----------



## Sammie100

Yay for more BFPs! :yipee:


----------



## LilyBump

Yayyy!! Congrats Castawaybride and under25ttc!! :happydance:

As for me, this cycle just got even more abnormal. :wacko: After :sex: at around 2am this morning (6/7 dpo), I had a light pink bleed, quite a lot actually considering I never get bleeding this far out from AF. It probably stopped within a half hour--more or less and then I just had a tiny bit of a slightly yellow tinge a little bit ago. It could easily be because of bding as my cervix and everything felt tight and sex was kind of painful. But the smallll glimmer of hope keeps me wanting to remember that in over 8 years of a lottt of seriously intense/rough fun nights (sorry, tmi!) I have _never_ bled outside of a day of AF. Also, hours after the bleed started my fibro bb's have begun to act up quite a bit and also this morning ,I've broken out for the 2nd time since Ov'ing(usually only happens during af)! grr.. Idk. :shrug: Blah! :nope:

*eta & still tmi:* this time wasn't even compared to others and it was short. Definitely not enough to cause this under my norm. My body has been very tricky the past two years though, so I truly do not know.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hopefully a good sign!! FX'd!


----------



## Cristeena

FX *Lily*!!

*Ladies*, I need to vent. This is embarrassing, but I can officially tell what intense TTC has done to me. Now that we decided last week to go back to Pull Out method until I grad in May, every time we BD since then, a little piece of me dies inside, lol, and I feel like it was a waste. OMG how terrible, anyone else ever feel like this? Especially because I know I am O'ing right now...AHHH!!:growlmad: , so weird to just let this moment go by.. haha, if my poor DH only knew my thoughts :nope: Hopefully Ill get back to just loving sex and not thinking TTC soon. Anyone ever relate to this??

PS. so sorry to those the witch got!


----------



## LilyBump

Thank you and likewise! :) Just sucks that as cautious as I'm trying to be with symptom spotting, I may be overly compelled to test a little earlier now!


----------



## LilyBump

Cristeena said:


> FX *Lily*!!
> 
> *Ladies*, I need to vent. This is embarrassing, but I can officially tell what intense TTC has done to me. Now that we decided to go back to Pull Out method until I grad in May, every time we BD since then, a little piece of me dies inside, lol, and I feel like it was a waste. OMG how terrible, anyone else ever feel like this? Especially because I know I am O'ing right now...AHHH!!:growlmad: , so weird to just let this moment go by.. haha, if my poor DH only knew my thoughts :nope: Hopefully Ill get back to just loving sex and not thinking TTC soon. Anyone ever relate to this??

 I can kind of relate to this as we've been back and forth on ttc. About 80% of the time we use the pull-out method. But the more and more lax he gets on pulling out and the more we talk about having more kids, I feel the obsession much more. It's very stressful and it's a shame we have to feel that way!

But if it makes you feel any better, May is not far away! At least you have a planned time so can get your body and environment the healthiest it can be in preparation. Every good bun has a prep time!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh Cristeena I can definitely relate. I had to get a second MMR vacine last year to do a surgical observation and they told me we had to stop TTC for 30 days. Just the thought of using a condom for a measly 30 days was devastating to me. As horrible as it is I decided from my google research that the side effects of getting pregnant were minimal so we continued to TTC and didn't wait. Of course I didn't get pregnant but I couldn't bare to waste a month. Then this cycle I was trying to relax and just have fun with DH so I gave him some oral, which I NEVER do. I don't like it and I've read it can interfere with TTC. Anyway he couldn't hold back and he came on me. I was so sad because it seemed like a lot and it wasn't inside me. I sort of expressed this feeling out loud and made DH feel a little bad. Oops lol. Can you not convince your OH for NTNP?


----------



## lorojovanos

CRISTEENA- You're not alone. MANY women get pregnant that way. 
I know every time we have sex, I don't stay put, stay laying down and I always think what a damn waste. Why have the mess if I'm not going to use it the way it's meant to for the TTC purpose! lol
May isn't that far hon. It'll be amazing to get back to just enjoying the sex. Fun and spontanious!


----------



## Cristeena

THank you ladies!!! Man, I can always depend on you guys to be real with me!! :)

*Lily*, Thank you, and great point, I can spend the next few months eating healthy and getting baby ready!

*Hope*- Thank you, awesome story! Definitely made me feel better and gave me a good chuckle too ;) Also, I cannot convince DH for NTNP because we do not get insurance until May (his job insurance just fell through), and he is just way too scared to try to have a baby uninsured, which is smart thinking, but of course I still want to try... 

*Loro*- I appreciate that, you're right, May isnt that far, and the sex is definitely much better when spontaneous and no pressure! 

You guys are awesome ;)


----------



## lorojovanos

Also, take into consideration CRISTEENA, that you aren't exactly preventing a pregnancy either. So while you may be disappointed that he doesn't want to try without insurance, which you're right is a good thing, he isn't making you go on the pill or using condoms. He knows this method you've chosen still carries a possibility. So it appears, he isn't too terrified...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Scoop it into a soft cup ;)


----------



## LilyBump

^^This is something I was going to add in too. There were some months that the pull out method still brought me some thoughts on if I could be pregnant because it really isn't 100%. And as I mentioned, OH can be lax at times since timing and desire are two entirely different things! In fact, I can't remember a month that he didn't say I was pregnant. It got to the point where I would tell him that the month he _didn't_ say that, would be the month I would be. Funnily, this month..with unprotected bding all cycle so far..he hasn't presumed anything. It's weird. 

We did have a convo today about it though..and he really does seem to be 100% on board with whatever happens will happen..


----------



## hopeforbfp

~Brandy~ said:


> Scoop it into a soft cup ;)

This made me laugh!


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm pretty confident you can put me down for a BFP! :happydance: My husband was half asleep when I showed him the test and couldn't see any lines at all! But I've got couple of half decent photos and if you guys can see it then it's good!




Beca :wave:

ETA: I was a little naughty and had another look once the time was up and it was absolutely unmistakable! If I hadn't seen the lines within the time limit then I'd be wary but I think it just took the full 10 minutes to get to full development! I will test again at the end of the week just to be 100% sure though! I'm sure enough to have actually booked my doctor's appointment this morning though! :D


----------



## mrs.ginger

I'm pretty sure I see it! Wait for others to confirm but I think I can go ahead and say congratulations! How long have you been trying if you don't mind my asking...


----------



## EstelSeren

mrs.ginger said:


> I'm pretty sure I see it! Wait for others to confirm but I think I can go ahead and say congratulations! How long have you been trying if you don't mind my asking...

6 months but have only had my cycles back after breastfeeding for 3 months- this would have been my 3rd proper period if I hadn't had the probable positive! We caught much quicker than we did for my daughter! I was ntnp/ttc her for a year after coming off bcp, but I think pregnancy and breastfeeding kicked my cycles back into a normal rhythm instead of being anything from 45- 73 days long!

Beca :wave:


----------



## sweetmelly

Hi everyone, this is my first month of ttc. Got my Jadelle implant removed 21st December. Used fertility friend and just selected 28days (as I have no idea what is happening with myself yet) which said I ovulated on the 3rd. (I had EWCV on the 3rd and 4th). Everything seems so overwhelming and I don't know where to start. Haven't figured out how to use fertility friend really at all. I didn't notice any pain to signal ovulation (does everyone get pain, I used to before I went on birth control 7 years ago). Would be great to be able to talk to someone really knowledgeable, as I cant speak to my mother about it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats Estel :)


----------



## Tower6

Wow another BFP! Congrats ladies!!! 

Christeena- lol I can relate! Altho I am a Bit of a "boy" when it comes to :sex: as I crave me hubby more than he'd like sometimes lol but I did accidentally concieve all 3 girls with the pull out method ( thanx to precum) haha so technically your still in the game! St least that's a positive way to think of it. I have to say to all men who feel like ur hubby... They should go with the NTNP method at all times and not be pulling out as if it's just gonna happen the first
Time lol I mean look at all of us girls in here and thousands of forums who
Are actively trying and timing and planning everything down to the moment and it still can take months to YEARS :hugs: and that's trying! So to
Back you up, I would say that even saying ur not "trying" and him
Still cuming when you do BD could still take way longer than he thinks! I would hope thats not the case but you see where I'm comin from... Men!


----------



## ciz

sweetmelly said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first month of ttc. Got my Jadelle implant removed 21st December. Used fertility friend and just selected 28days (as I have no idea what is happening with myself yet) which said I ovulated on the 3rd. (I had EWCV on the 3rd and 4th). Everything seems so overwhelming and I don't know where to start. Haven't figured out how to use fertility friend really at all. I didn't notice any pain to signal ovulation (does everyone get pain, I used to before I went on birth control 7 years ago). Would be great to be able to talk to someone really knowledgeable, as I cant speak to my mother about it.

Hi hun. yes it is abit overwhelming at the start but youve come to the right place.k so firstly cause you put in 28days as a guess doesnt mean anything atm as from what i gather you dont know your cycle length. for example i have a monthly cycle of 33/36 days. so that ovulation date predicted for you can be wrong hense why you didnt notice signs etc. not every lady notices when shes ovulating but signs like ewcm (egg white cervical mucus) this is very stretchy clear discharge indicating your about to ovulate so its time to get busy with your partner. you might get some pain around your ovaries. alot of women use temp charting - taking their temp every morning. 

so firstly you need to get an idea of your period cycle lengths. www.mymonthlycycles.com is a great place to work out your average cycle if you know your past cycle dates. 
Dont be shy we're all in same boat here nothings to small or gory =) GL


----------



## CastawayBride

estelseren said:


> i'm pretty confident you can put me down for a bfp! :happydance: My husband was half asleep when i showed him the test and couldn't see any lines at all! But i've got couple of half decent photos and if you guys can see it then it's good!
> View attachment 544921
> 
> 
> View attachment 544923
> 
> 
> beca :wave:
> 
> Eta: I was a little naughty and had another look once the time was up and it was absolutely unmistakable! If i hadn't seen the lines within the time limit then i'd be wary but i think it just took the full 10 minutes to get to full development! I will test again at the end of the week just to be 100% sure though! I'm sure enough to have actually booked my doctor's appointment this morning though! :d

congrats!!!


----------



## LilyBump

I can definitely see it, EstelSeren!! Congrats!! :happydance:


I'm still bouncing around between enthusiasm and doubt. Started looking up all about IB bleeding today already. Debating on even buying a couple of tests today just so I'm prepared. A lot of heaviness in my lower stomach & nausea (nausea is v. common for me during PMS). But, I have been sooo dry since Ov'ing, it's somewhat disheartening. I still question if I did actually O, just because I'm normally not dry for this long and even get fertile CM pretty often during the tww. Not to mention, when I was pregnant with my first, I remember having a ton of creamy thick yellowish CM. Very strong smelling as well. This was over 8 years ago though--I was a teenager, my memory is spotty on it/timing & I tested almost 2 weeks after missed AF. :shrug:

I've had every symptom under the sun for two(or more?) years now..but this is the first time ever spotting in between a cycle. So if even this is no longer a sign for me, then I'm neverrr going to believe I'm pregnant by symptoms alone AGAIN!! :growlmad:


----------



## HWPG

congrats estel!
you have me cracking up, ladies. when i went off bc in jan, we used condoms thru march, and i thought the same thing (what a waste, whats the big deal of 3 months!?) - welcome sweetmelly, you've come to the right place!
cd13 for me, getting closer and closer to ovulation! yay!


----------



## allforthegirl

EstelSeren Congrats!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## TXBEAUTY123

Hello all, my husband and I are on our 2nd month of TTC #1 and currently in my 2WW. I am 8-9dpo and immediately 2-3dpo I felt pressure/cramping senstations above uterus and on ovaries. I thought that it was extreamly early for implantation, yet have had slight-moderiate cramping every day, no spotting, slight breast tenderness, little bit of nose bleeding when blow(not too terrible) and extreme vivid nightmares. I am hopeful yet wont test till 10+dpo!


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies!! Congrats to all the bfps so far!! I have been away since Dec 26th with no internet, so I am trying to get caught up on thread!! Today is O day and we have been bd'ing a lot!! So fingers crossed this is our month!! Xx


----------



## Cristeena

~brandy~ said:


> scoop it into a soft cup ;)

lol *brandy!*


----------



## Cristeena

Congats* Estel*!!! GL to all you ladies!


----------



## ciz

well looks like im possibly out - got some dark brown/red marks 3 days early so af will soon be arriving in full flow no doubt


----------



## rhiannon240

Hi ladies! I have been pretty busy lately and haven't been posting much. Trying to get caught up today:). Congrats to all the bfp's! And sorry to all those who the witch got :( 
Afm, CD 40 today and still no af. kmfx, will probably test this week sometime. 
Baby dust to you all! :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s so far!!

Feeling like all my symptoms were only my imagination today :wacko: Still have slight cramping off and on, but that could easily be AF preparing.. :bfn:'s when I tested a couple times over the weekend. I might do another in the morning tomorrow, but AF is due on Wednesday, so if it is another :bfn: I'm going to guess that it didn't happen this month since I will be 12 dpo tomorrow...


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *UNDER25TTC, CASTAWAYBRIDE, and ESTELSEREN* :happydance::bfp: ​

:test: *AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, x MRS.H x, and TESS2012 * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, RIVER54, BABYSAA, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, CLANDESTINETX, MRSMOHR, SARAHBEAR731, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, BABYHOPES., ELLIEUKI *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*~BRANDY~* hang in there Hun, if you look in my siggy, you will see how many cycles we tried, over 3 years and that's just tried cycles, doesn't include those we had MCs, or had to sit out for testing and recovery, it WILL happen for you! I know it!:dust:


*VANIILLA* :wave: Sooo good to see you back Hun! GL :dust:


*CLANDESTINETX* Look at my chart, I always got all my bfps later (after 15dpo) than "normal" but that is what is normal for me... GL :dust:


*DHBH0930* I hope that faintness was the start of your BFP!:dust:


*TOWER6* DON'T take progesterone before OV, it isn't recommended and will cause delay in OV and AF. I take it so I know and for fertility, you shouldn't take until AFTER you OV. Creme, insert, or pill are fine, it is the dosage that you want to look for... GL :dust:


*CRISTEENA* sucks to know you are OV and not actively "TTC" HOWEVER... get your spirits up, the Pull Out Method is a really good way to get preg... :haha: is not so full proof, you NTNP, and as long as you know you are OV and doing what you need to for that eggy, he can pull out all he wants... Get a soft cup and when you get up to hit the bathroom after, insert, or insert laying right there when he is drifting to sleep, your OV is not wasted Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *MRSLEMON, JESSTHEMESS, TFBG, 291, and FOOTIEC* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February will be up NEXT WEEK!!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 41 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## Tess2012

:witch: got me again....:cry:

Gonna crawl in bed for a week and not come out!


----------



## kel21

LilyBump said:


> Yayyy!! Congrats Castawaybride and under25ttc!! :happydance:
> 
> As for me, this cycle just got even more abnormal. :wacko: After :sex: at around 2am this morning (6/7 dpo), I had a light pink bleed, quite a lot actually considering I never get bleeding this far out from AF. It probably stopped within a half hour--more or less and then I just had a tiny bit of a slightly yellow tinge a little bit ago. It could easily be because of bding as my cervix and everything felt tight and sex was kind of painful. But the smallll glimmer of hope keeps me wanting to remember that in over 8 years of a lottt of seriously intense/rough fun nights (sorry, tmi!) I have _never_ bled outside of a day of AF. Also, hours after the bleed started my fibro bb's have begun to act up quite a bit and also this morning ,I've broken out for the 2nd time since Ov'ing(usually only happens during af)! grr.. Idk. :shrug: Blah! :nope:
> 
> *eta & still tmi:* this time wasn't even compared to others and it was short. Definitely not enough to cause this under my norm. My body has been very tricky the past two years though, so I truly do not know.

Back in sept I had a small amount of pink mixed in my cm (we bd'd the night before) on 6dpo. 3 days later I got my bfp. Turned out to be a chem, but it did mean something! Gl to you!


----------



## LilyBump

I'm so sorry to hear that :( but thank you for your input! What kind of test did you use? I'm considering just getting the cheapies today, unless/until I think I see something. And if you don't mind me asking, what exactly was your experience with a chemical?

_eta:_ If I IB'd at around 2am yesterday morning, when would you say 3 days have passed/or when _could_ I get a pos result?


----------



## MissJamie

FYI I got AF on the 3rd after 3 BFNs. :\


----------



## amarpreet

:nope:BNF:nope:
Blood work done at doc office as I am see a fertility specialist..........waiting for AF to show
hopefully jan will be a lucky month


----------



## Sammie100

Still waiting on some sort of symptoms. I got nothing yet. 

:juggle::football:


----------



## Cryptichun

Lucky! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Sammie100

Cryptichun said:


> Lucky! How many dpo are you?


I'm 7 DPO. I'm not hopeful this cycle. DH took a loooooong hot bath right when it mattered. I've told him not to before. He's such a pill sometimes.


----------



## Renaendel

Sammie100 said:


> I'm 7 DPO. I'm not hopeful this cycle. DH took a loooooong hot bath right when it mattered. I've told him not to before. He's such a pill sometimes.

Isn't that always the way, we BD the day before O and then the flu hit him on O day. He thought it was the funniest thing that he was he one turning down dancing. I had to let the poor man sleep.


----------



## Sammie100

Renaendel said:


> Isn't that always the way, we BD the day before O and then the flu hit him on O day. He thought it was the funniest thing that he was he one turning down dancing. I had to let the poor man sleep.

The flu is awful this year. I had a cold around O time and I'm still having some left over runny nose.


----------



## Cryptichun

Hope your cold symptoms get better! Fxed for you with the testing :)


----------



## HWPG

i got socked with the flu this year - 2 days of fever/chills, a week of headache, bodyache, congestion, etc - yuck! luckily, i also had my period at the same time (worst timing ever!) so no worries about missing ov... phew!


----------



## Lindss

I will be testing around Jan 20th ....if I can wait that long!!"


----------



## lorojovanos

LINDSS- Still no word from the clinic?


----------



## Lindss

lorojovanos said:


> LINDSS- Still no word from the clinic?

Not yet.....still hopeful though!!!! Soooooo hope I get in to the same one as you did!!! Fingers x'd!!!! How are you?? Haven't had a chance to catch up in a while!! Any news on your journey?! Xx


----------



## BabyHopes.

I really thought this was going to be my month :(
Had HSG this cycle, LOTS of BD while at home with DH over Christmas, super high PMA... now 10-11dpo and still nothing. I know I can't rule it out yet, but I'm losing hope. At least we get the results from all of our fertility testing this Friday... I suppose it's progress, but I was really hoping to go into the clinic with a BFP. I can't believe how much I've already spent on pee sticks.... hubby would kill me! Anyone else with experience with BFN's this late, but have it turn out BFP in the long run? I feel like EVERYONE gets them early, and if I haven't yet, it's not my turn.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

There are stories on twoweekwait.com of people who get bfn until like 16 dpo. And you can search ff for charts with a late bfp, too. 
I hope I'm another example!! I had a bfn at 11 dpo but still holding out hope. I have a 16 day lp so I'm justifying it by saying I was still six days before AF so it probably wouldn't work. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyHopes.

AmaryllisRed said:


> There are stories on twoweekwait.com of people who get bfn until like 16 dpo. And you can search ff for charts with a late bfp, too.
> I hope I'm another example!! I had a bfn at 11 dpo but still holding out hope. I have a 16 day lp so I'm justifying it by saying I was still six days before AF so it probably wouldn't work. :thumbup:

I need some of your positivity to rub off on me!!


----------



## CastawayBride

AmaryllisRed said:


> There are stories on twoweekwait.com of people who get bfn until like 16 dpo. And you can search ff for charts with a late bfp, too.
> I hope I'm another example!! I had a bfn at 11 dpo but still holding out hope. I have a 16 day lp so I'm justifying it by saying I was still six days before AF so it probably wouldn't work. :thumbup:




BabyHopes. said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> There are stories on twoweekwait.com of people who get bfn until like 16 dpo. And you can search ff for charts with a late bfp, too.
> I hope I'm another example!! I had a bfn at 11 dpo but still holding out hope. I have a 16 day lp so I'm justifying it by saying I was still six days before AF so it probably wouldn't work. :thumbup:
> 
> I need some of your positivity to rub off on me!!Click to expand...

I felt the same way, I got a BFN on 9 dpo then waited till 11 dpo and bam...every two days it builds up (the HCG or whatever)...good luck ladies!


----------



## LilyBump

Sooo, I just completely wasted a test! BFN at 6pm and after peeing about a million times today..on a $1 store test at that. I don't know why I wanted to dishearten myself. Bah, luckily I bought 5. I plan to test tomorrow with FMU then every couple of days after that though..


----------



## Lindss

LilyBump said:


> Sooo, I just completely wasted a test! BFN at 6pm and after peeing about a million times today..on a $1 store test at that. I don't know why I wanted to dishearten myself. Bah, luckily I bought 5. I plan to test tomorrow with FMU then every couple of days after that though..

Ugh I so know the feeling!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## River54

Sorry for the delayed report - I am out for the past cycle, but can you put me down for the 26th?

I had a good New Years with my partner's parents, and us. Definitely a nice way to celebrate the new year - a feast - toast to the past year, and ring in the new one. At that point I was out for the cycle, so I could indulge a bit.

Slightly hard to get back into the swing of daily life...


----------



## turtlemomma

Hey all! Anyone who's experienced with charting, please help!

I normally take my bbt at 530 am. Today I took it at 430 after really bad sleep and it was 96.7. I went back to sleep and took my temp again at 730- 97.5. Still fitful sleep though. Which temp should I use?!?! It makes a big difference because it will determine my o day on ff... :wacko: PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## oedipamass

turtlemomma said:


> Hey all! Anyone who's experienced with charting, please help!
> 
> I normally take my bbt at 530 am. Today I took it at 430 after really bad sleep and it was 96.7. I went back to sleep and took my temp again at 730- 97.5. Still fitful sleep though. Which temp should I use?!?! It makes a big difference because it will determine my o day on ff... :wacko: PLEASE HELP!!!

I would go with the earlier one. Especially because it's lower and closer to your typical temp time.


----------



## HWPG

Turtle, I would use the higher temp but discard it- ff has a little tick box next to where you enter the temp that allows you to do that. Then tomorrow, based on what you get for a temp, you will have a better picture of what today's temp should have been. Does that make sense?


----------



## turtlemomma

I was so sure my temp was gonna jump this am is all. When I saw the lower one I was surprised! I'm convinced tomorrow will be higher so don't know if it'll make a difference in knowing which was more accurate today. 'Sigh'. If my bd session last night turned out as planned I wouldn't care so much but if I o today then my last bd was 3 days before and I'm not happy with that...


----------



## hopeforbfp

I didn't sleep well at all last night. I usually temp at 5:30 also. I know I was awake at 4 because I saw the clock. I still took my temp at 5:30 though. Mine wasn't as different than yours though. The times I have taken my temp again after falling back asleep, it's almost a full degree higher so I bet the lower temp is closer to your BBT


----------



## Junebugs

I woke up last night at 4am and took my temp then woke up again at 515 am (when i normally take temp) and took it again and it was a whole .56 more. I dont know if that is a normal jump (i didnt move out of bed, just grabbed the thermometer off the side of the bed without moving much.) Would you get that much of a jump from just taking your temp and falling right back to sleep...


----------



## ~Brandy~

My temp probably goes up just from the alarm going off to take my temp!

I just started temping 5 days ago though lol


----------



## luna_19

turtle have you tried a temp adjuster? I wouldn't be surprised if you adjust both early and late temps they will come out pretty much the same.

Also tell your hubby it's business time! :sex:


----------



## Tower6

Is it crazy to think I'm really close to O day again already? I have wet cm
And I think I'm back to the O at the end of AF pattern. I ended 2 days ago and today is wet cm- HMM cp

I have an apt with dr on Tuesday the 15- Whoo Hoo
I think I'll Be in my 2ww by then but if this does turn out to be O then I won't need anything but if I don't O till next week then I will start b6 and/or PC.

I need to get a new battery cuz bbt is really low and I don't think temps are
Accurate! Big no no! 

How is everyone? GL to all!!


----------



## lorojovanos

I agree with LUNA. I think if you google bbt temp adjuster, there is a site called whenmybaby. See what that does:)


----------



## sweetmelly

should I go get some OPKs and a thermometer once AF comes, or should I give it a go next cycle just using CM again and save my money?


----------



## MoodasMomma

IM testing on the 13th!!!! :flower:


----------



## lorojovanos

sweetmelly said:


> should I go get some OPKs and a thermometer once AF comes, or should I give it a go next cycle just using CM again and save my money?

I swear by my bbt, honestly, best thing ive ever done while TTC


----------



## cochy115

Mark me down for 1/14! Only 7 days to go after my first IUI. Hoping AF doesn't ruin my wait.


----------



## sarahbear731

OH




MY




GOD



After 2 years of trying, I woke up from a nap on 18dpo and got THIS!!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0069.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## nats77

Congrats sarahbear x x


----------



## sarahbear731

Thank you, nats!!


----------



## vaniilla

Huge congrats sarahbear! :dance::dance:


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats sarahbear!! H&H 9 months to you. :)


----------



## sarahbear731

Thank you vaniilla and Girly!!

DS told DH he was going to be a big brother and DH looked at him and said "Are you?" then looked over at me in shock and said "Are you ... !?" I just nodded and his face broke out in a huge grin. After so much heartbreak, our little family is going to be complete! <3


----------



## gidge

sarahbear731 said:


> Thank you vaniilla and Girly!!
> 
> DS told DH he was going to be a big brother and DH looked at him and said "Are you?" then looked over at me in shock and said "Are you ... !?" I just nodded and his face broke out in a huge grin. After so much heartbreak, our little family is going to be complete! <3

That´s so lovely I´m all teary eyed reading it. Huge Congrats to you. xx


----------



## BabyHopes.

Congrats Sarahbear! 

Keep those BFP's coming!


----------



## jazzybabies

Hello ladies I'm about 9 days late still no Af and I tested on Sunday with a cheapie got a bfn; too scared to be disappointed but will go and get a quantitie beta today


----------



## DHBH0930

:witch: got me a day early :| Oh well... will be trying again in about a couple weeks!


----------



## Lindss

Yay sarahbear!!! H and h 9mnths!!


----------



## lizlovelust

still no O, but I think my body is gearing up for it!
last night I had the most realistic dream ever, I dreamed that I felt weird so I took a HPT and it came up saying yes and showed 1-2 weeks, so I did a frer and that showed two strong lines, I was confused on how I was pregnant cause I had just had my normal period the week before. 

it was so realistic! I woke up so disapointed cause it was a dream!


----------



## Junebugs

A HUGE congrats to you Sarahbear! H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## Lindss

O Liz I had a dream like that a few days ago. Only I was in lab our and had a little girl. It was so so realistic....I wkke up gutted :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Sarahbear!! :dance: That is such a great surprise after so long. I love how you told your DH!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, Sarahbear!! 

My rule of thumb is DO NOT TAKE TEMPERATURE TWICE. Then you just play head games with yourself. :) But yeah, you can use the temp adjuster... and if you really don't know what to record, you can always just leave it out... maybe write it down somewhere and then add it to your chart later on if it looks like one temp or the other would make a difference in interpretation. 

Sorry the witch got you, DHBH. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

lindss, these dreams are so torturous!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, My! One day off and I missed so much! Congrats to the new BFPs - especially Sarabear, 20 months seems too long and I hope things are so wonderful that your wait is soon forgotten! 

AFM... my belated witch arrived the evening of CD 30. So much for my 28 day cycles. Trying to be happy that I finally can be sure I'm ovulating again and have at least a 10 day LP. Trying new brand of OPKs and using my new-found knowledge about temping to hopefully make cycle 4 the one!



Tower6 said:


> Congrats to both of you getting :bfp: 's. how exciting!!
> 
> Afm- I'm gonna get b6 and progesterone to take as soon as I ovulate. Do you think the cream from the store will work or do I have to get progesterone prescribed?

You can take B at any time. I actually have been taking a super-b complex, that has all the major b vitamins (not just b6) in it for years! 



TFBG said:


> AF got me! Booooo. Congrats to all the BFPs and FX for those of you still waiting to test.
> 
> GL and :dust: to all
> 
> I'll be on the lookout for the Feb thread :)




291 said:


> I'm out for another cycle. AF as just reared its head on CD 31, following a positive OPK on clearblue digital on CD 18 (25th December).
> 
> This sucks :(




Footiec said:


> I'm out too, AF got me today right on time! Booo! Onto cycle 20...here's hoping x fingers crossed for lots of January BFP's x

I'm right there with all you ladies, someone please let us know when the Feb thread gets started?



turtlemomma said:


> Hey all! Anyone who's experienced with charting, please help!
> 
> I normally take my bbt at 530 am. Today I took it at 430 after really bad sleep and it was 96.7. I went back to sleep and took my temp again at 730- 97.5. Still fitful sleep though. Which temp should I use?!?! It makes a big difference because it will determine my o day on ff... :wacko: PLEASE HELP!!!

Use the lower one, always. I played this game with myself last cycle and when I used the higher one, my o-date was three days earlier than it actually was - meaning I started testing three days too soon (wasting a lot of tests) and freaking myself out... all for NOTHING! Probably better not to multitemp in the future, I know my days of it are OVER. 



turtlemomma said:


> I was so sure my temp was gonna jump this am is all. When I saw the lower one I was surprised! I'm convinced tomorrow will be higher so don't know if it'll make a difference in knowing which was more accurate today. 'Sigh'. If my bd session last night turned out as planned I wouldn't care so much but if I o today then my last bd was 3 days before and I'm not happy with that...

I hope it works out for you, no matter the date! 



Tower6 said:


> Is it crazy to think I'm really close to O day again already? I have wet cm
> And I think I'm back to the O at the end of AF pattern. I ended 2 days ago and today is wet cm- HMM cp
> 
> I have an apt with dr on Tuesday the 15- Whoo Hoo
> I think I'll Be in my 2ww by then but if this does turn out to be O then I won't need anything but if I don't O till next week then I will start b6 and/or PC.
> 
> I need to get a new battery cuz bbt is really low and I don't think temps are
> Accurate! Big no no!
> 
> How is everyone? GL to all!!

My belated witch showed up, though happy to know I definitely just had an ovulatory cycle - so here's hoping #4 is it for me. Already starting to count down to o-date, now knowing it could be as late as CD 20 for me. Also oddly glad the witch wasn't punctual on CD 28, because that gives me a 10 day LP instead of an 8 day one, which would have me so worried. Like we don't have enough to worry about while ttc!

Trying new brand of OPKs, that are used with FMU (per instructions) hoping they work out better for me than the Wondfos 2x/ day, but in the afternoon and evening. Really thinking I just drink too much water to get a true positive.



sweetmelly said:


> should I go get some OPKs and a thermometer once AF comes, or should I give it a go next cycle just using CM again and save my money?

CM is very unreliable, only because there are a lot of things (illness, diet, exercise) that can change it dramatically one day to the next. Temps are probably the most reliable, followed by OPKs - if you get a positive one (I didn't last cycle), even though my temps showed that I did O, despite the OPKs.



AmaryllisRed said:


> Congratulations, Sarahbear!!
> 
> My rule of thumb is DO NOT TAKE TEMPERATURE TWICE. Then you just play head games with yourself. :) But yeah, you can use the temp adjuster... and if you really don't know what to record, you can always just leave it out... maybe write it down somewhere and then add it to your chart later on if it looks like one temp or the other would make a difference in interpretation.
> 
> Sorry the witch got you, DHBH. :hugs:

I had to quote this, because I cannot agree more. If you think your temp is weird, retake it right then and there, but do not retake your temp at any other time. If you wind up with multiple temps, always take the lower one. The temp adjuster, even though there's one on FF isn't recommended by their FAQs, unless you know your temps change dramatically - I'd recommend entering the as-is temp and if the time was different from your usual just make sure it's accurate on your chart (gives open circles, instead of closed ones to let you know if you should question one later in your cycle). 

Good luck to all those waiting to ovulate or test. And someone please let me know when the Feb. board goes up!


----------



## Cristeena

Congrats* Sarah*! Sorry AF got you ladies :(

GL next month!


----------



## Cristeena

*Sarahbear*, forgot to mention, please take a different brand as well to confirm. I am SO happy for you, but Clearblue digital's are notorious for false positives if you read the reviews on amazon. So excited for you dear!


----------



## sarahbear731

MrsMM24 said:


> 1/5 - testers (4)
> JESSTHEMESS --> :hugs: AF see you again at February's Begin
> MRSMOHR ??
> SARAHBEAR731 ??
> ZOMBIEKITTEN ??
> 
> ​



I got my :bfp: today!! :happydance: :baby: :cloud9:​


----------



## sarahbear731

gidge said:


> sarahbear731 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you vaniilla and Girly!!
> 
> DS told DH he was going to be a big brother and DH looked at him and said "Are you?" then looked over at me in shock and said "Are you ... !?" I just nodded and his face broke out in a huge grin. After so much heartbreak, our little family is going to be complete! <3
> 
> That´s so lovely I´m all teary eyed reading it. Huge Congrats to you. xxClick to expand...

Thank you, dear! DH is quietly excited and DS keeps telling me he's getting a baby brother AND a baby sister. God help us ... :wacko:


----------



## sarahbear731

allforthegirl said:


> Congrats Sarahbear!! :dance: That is such a great surprise after so long. I love how you told your DH!!

I was trying to think of a good way to tell him, but DS beat me to it!! :dohh:


----------



## sarahbear731

Cristeena said:


> *Sarahbear*, forgot to mention, please take a different brand as well to confirm. I am SO happy for you, but Clearblue digital's are notorious for false positives if you read the reviews on amazon. So excited for you dear!

Thank you, hun! I'm glad I re-tested BEFORE I read this! I tested again with a FRER later and two strong pink lines showed up almost immediately. Calling the doc first thing in the morning to get bloods, but I've got a good feeling. <3


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *SARAHBEAR731* :happydance::bfp: ​

:test: *LITTLEDOUNO and TXBEAUTY123 * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, BABYSAA, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, MRSMOHR, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, BABYHOPES., ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, and x MRS.H x *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*Ladies* :hugs: and well wishes to all of you ladies suffering from a cold or the flu!:dust:


*BABYHOPES.* You can take a look below at my chart, I have all of my BFPs there as well. I haven't gotten a BFP early so don't feel discouraged. This one I think it was 16 or even 17DPO, maannny more women get there BFP after 12DPO than those that get it before... FXD:dust:


*TURTLEMOMMA* I often remind ladies, regardless if you go back to sleep for a good amount of time, that sleep was disturbed. Use the 4:30 temp and use the following adjuster. https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php GL FXD! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *TESS2012, MISSJAMIE, CLANDESTINETX, and DHBH0930* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February will be up NEXT WEEK!!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 41 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## Cristeena

sarahbear731 said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> *Sarahbear*, forgot to mention, please take a different brand as well to confirm. I am SO happy for you, but Clearblue digital's are notorious for false positives if you read the reviews on amazon. So excited for you dear!
> 
> Thank you, hun! I'm glad I re-tested BEFORE I read this! I tested again with a FRER later and two strong pink lines showed up almost immediately. Calling the doc first thing in the morning to get bloods, but I've got a good feeling. <3Click to expand...

YAY *SARAH*!!!! CBE is the only brand I have ever heard of false positives, so if you have a positive FRER you are preggo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope I O soon, we have a good bd every other day routine going on!


----------



## DuchessDiva

I know I'm super duper late joining...but I would LOVE to have a group to wait it out with! I'm currently 8 dpo. FF wants me to test Thursday, but I think AF is due Sunday or Monday, so I'm going to split the difference and test Saturday, the 12th! :thumbup:

Good luck to all of us! :dust:


----------



## Junebugs

DuchessDiva said:


> I know I'm super duper late joining...but I would LOVE to have a group to wait it out with! I'm currently 8 dpo. FF wants me to test Thursday, but I think AF is due Sunday or Monday, so I'm going to split the difference and test Saturday, the 12th! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all of us! :dust:

Yay! You can test with me, Hope and Luna!!! Lord this feel like the longest 2 weeks ever! Hehehehehe


----------



## DuchessDiva

Junebugs said:


> DuchessDiva said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm super duper late joining...but I would LOVE to have a group to wait it out with! I'm currently 8 dpo. FF wants me to test Thursday, but I think AF is due Sunday or Monday, so I'm going to split the difference and test Saturday, the 12th! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all of us! :dust:
> 
> Yay! You can test with me, Hope and Luna!!! Lord this feel like the longest 2 weeks ever! HeheheheheClick to expand...

Exciting! I've spent so many cycles testing early, I refuse this time around. I can't believe FF thinks I should test at 10 dpo! :dohh: I'm comfortable with 12 dpo and the day before I expect the :witch:

Any symptoms?


----------



## Junebugs

DuchessDiva said:


> Exciting! I've spent so many cycles testing early, I refuse this time around. I can't believe FF thinks I should test at 10 dpo! :dohh: I'm comfortable with 12 dpo and the day before I expect the :witch:
> 
> Any symptoms?

LOL.. i have to hold myself back from doing it, i think i have a POAS addiction!!! LOL...... No not really, nothing i can really say, yes forsure. It`s still early thou, what about you?


----------



## DuchessDiva

Junebugs said:


> DuchessDiva said:
> 
> 
> Exciting! I've spent so many cycles testing early, I refuse this time around. I can't believe FF thinks I should test at 10 dpo! :dohh: I'm comfortable with 12 dpo and the day before I expect the :witch:
> 
> Any symptoms?
> 
> LOL.. i have to hold myself back from doing it, i think i have a POAS addiction!!! LOL...... No not really, nothing i can really say, yes forsure. It`s still early thou, what about you?Click to expand...

Not really... The only 2 oddities are that I've had an achy back since 4 or 5 dpo and light, barely there cramping (more like pressure) since about 5 or 6 dpo. Cramps are getting a bit more intense today. Not sure if that means anything or not!


----------



## Junebugs

DuchessDiva said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuchessDiva said:
> 
> 
> Exciting! I've spent so many cycles testing early, I refuse this time around. I can't believe FF thinks I should test at 10 dpo! :dohh: I'm comfortable with 12 dpo and the day before I expect the :witch:
> 
> Any symptoms?
> 
> LOL.. i have to hold myself back from doing it, i think i have a POAS addiction!!! LOL...... No not really, nothing i can really say, yes forsure. It`s still early thou, what about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Not really... The only 2 oddities are that I've had an achy back since 4 or 5 dpo and light, barely there cramping (more like pressure) since about 5 or 6 dpo. Cramps are getting a bit more intense today. Not sure if that means anything or not!Click to expand...

Yay i have had the pressure cramps too, and i had some pinching cramps last night for a little but then it went away. Thats about it.....`we hopefully we get our BFP on Saturday! AF is due on Monday for me


----------



## Dutchiekins

Hey everyone! Im late joining in... but is anyone testing Friday or Saturday?
I'm 10 dpo and I tested 7, 8, & 10.  I know I know... I am horrible! I could have sworn I had a faint positive at 8 dpo hours after the wait time  but when I tested this morning I was sad to have a negative. So I was just seeing evap lines and hallucinating :D

Anywho! I am almost positive I O'd on the 29th, I had ewcm and felt twinges just hours after we baby danced. So Im just so sure we had our timing right. I had breif cramps 3-4 dpo, and then long waining cramps all night 6 dpo. Other then that I have had NO symptoms except for (tmi alert) alot of thick cm this week.

i posted this all in another thread so I hope I'm not talking anyone's ears off. 

My new symptom is feeling like crap today, just plain like crap. I could be sick... or just depressed maybe >.<

So Im waiting to test again Friday or Saturday which will be 13 or 14 dpo. And Im hoping Im not out of the game! 
I would love to have some feedback and just chat with you guys about all this before I drive my hubby crazy!
Baby dust! xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well AF got me. :( I just got a +opk on the 6th of January, but she came early!!! :( 

Husband and I have decided the best thing to do is wait until Gavin is a little bit older...I am going on birth control until December 2013, then we will see where we are :) I am very happy about our decision. 

Right now, our main focus needs to be on Gavin.


----------



## LilyBump

Congrats, Sarahbear!!! :)

Well, I guess if I really did have IB on the 6th then my BFN at least confirmed I'm not up to 25mui on the 8th yet! Wishful thinking! I'll wait until the 10th or 11th to test again. 
Not too much else to report. I've just been tired a lot, vivid dreams, thirstyyyy for days now, slow digestion, and my fibro bb's have gotten even worse the past couple of hours today. :( Very swollen and sore. None of this is uncommon for me at this point in my cycle though, if I'm having one of my torturous cycles anyway. 

Only thing quite abnormal for me is that I'm stilllll dry which is stillll making me question OV.


----------



## HelloBaby31

Hi, I'm new to the site. I'll be testing on Saturday the 12th! Hope I can hold out until then!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Hey Hello baby, welcome! I'm new too... ! I'll try to hold out till the 12th with you. Imay break down and test on the 11th though if my af isn't here yet!


----------



## Cryptichun

Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## Dantz

DuchessDiva said:


> I know I'm super duper late joining...but I would LOVE to have a group to wait it out with! I'm currently 8 dpo. FF wants me to test Thursday, but I think AF is due Sunday or Monday, so I'm going to split the difference and test Saturday, the 12th! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all of us! :dust:


I'm 8dpo today and af is due Monday for me too :) Hopefully this will be our cycle!


----------



## Karynmski

sarahbear731 said:


> OH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 years of trying, I woke up from a nap on 18dpo and got THIS!!!!! :happydance:

Congrats Sarahbear!!!! What awesome news after such a long wait. Sticky beans thoughts headed your way!


----------



## DuchessDiva

Yay! So many of us testing Saturday! I'm excited! :wohoo:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Still BFN for me. I think I'm going to quit testing until I'm officially late - I'm going broke! I keep thinking if I buy the "good" tests something will show :(


----------



## clynn11

BabyHopes- I am making myself quit testing until i'm officially late too. I've convinced myself I have permanent lines on my eyes.


----------



## mrs.ginger

Congratulations Sarahbear! I also LOVE how your DH found out. A great story to tell for sure!

I also use the temp adjuster on whenmybaby. I cannot totally vouch for its accuracy, but it has worked out well for me so far. 

I POAS yesterday. Totally not expecting anything, but WHEN I do get BFP I would just like to see how soon it shows up. My first "real" POAS will be Sunday if there is no witch hovering over me. As always best of luck to us all"!


----------



## CastawayBride

sarahbear731 said:


> OH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 years of trying, I woke up from a nap on 18dpo and got THIS!!!!! :happydance:

CONGRATS!! :happydance:



BabyHopes. said:


> Still BFN for me. I think I'm going to quit testing until I'm officially late - I'm going broke! I keep thinking if I buy the "good" tests something will show :(

Have you looked into the Amazon Wondof tests? I have them and it was great for my POAS addiction! I was able to get 25 for 4 bucks :)


----------



## Girly922

Just to help the POAS addiction of all the uk ladies here if you buy FRERs direct from www.firstresponsefertility.com they're £9 for 5. Got to save the pennies if you've got a little bean growing. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

BabyHopes-- same here. I wasted $8 using expensive tests to poas early. :dohh: I could've gone to a movie or something!! 
I have no more tests. If AF isn't here by Sunday morning, I will go out and buy an hpt at the dollar store. And if I'm out this cycle, next cycle I'm going Wondfo, all the way!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

AmaryllisRed said:


> BabyHopes-- same here. I wasted $8 using expensive tests to poas early. :dohh: I could've gone to a movie or something!!
> I have no more tests. If AF isn't here by Sunday morning, I will go out and buy an hpt at the dollar store. And if I'm out this cycle, next cycle I'm going Wondfo, all the way!!

Yeah, I've already got my list of new things to try for next cycle, including ordering IC's. My problem is the more I have, the more I use. If I bought 25, I would seriously use them 4x a day. I've got a serious POAS problem :(


----------



## CastawayBride

Oh wow! lol I start at 9 DPO, sometimes cave a little earlier than that! LOL But only once, usually at night when I can't wait...but only one a day...at 11 DPO when I got my positive it was faint on the wondfo so I took out a digital and sure enough Pregnant...still in shock and very bloated! lol


----------



## CastawayBride

Oh and I did guaffesin 400 mg once in the morning around ovulation...I swear that helped! lol


----------



## Dutchiekins

Hey Castaway what is guaffesin?? Also... did you get negatives on 9 and 10 dpo? 
I tested 7,8 and 10... and Im trying to hold hopes I'm still in the game lol. 
No symptoms though. Just very tired today but it could be a bug.


----------



## Cristeena

I did guaifenesin too the month I got my BFP! *Dutchie*, its an expectorant that thins mucus, so since I never made any CM, I tried it. 

Also, I second getting the IC's, my wondfos gave me BFP 2-3 days before FRER.


----------



## CastawayBride

Dutchiekins said:


> Hey Castaway what is guaffesin?? Also... did you get negatives on 9 and 10 dpo?
> I tested 7,8 and 10... and Im trying to hold hopes I'm still in the game lol.
> No symptoms though. Just very tired today but it could be a bug.

Yes like Cristeena said it helps to make your cervical mucous more friendly for swim..or that is what they say :thumbup: I bought the store brand instead of name brand and specifically guafasien with out the other meds they put in it (with out the D)...I actually had a cold and was using it for that but dual purpose I guess! lol


----------



## CastawayBride

Dutchiekins said:


> Hey Castaway what is guaffesin?? Also... did you get negatives on 9 and 10 dpo?
> I tested 7,8 and 10... and Im trying to hold hopes I'm still in the game lol.
> No symptoms though. Just very tired today but it could be a bug.

I had a neg. at 9 DPO and then VERY positive on 11 DPO!! I had faint in the AM but by the afternoon it was very positive and did a digital to confirm..


----------



## Dutchiekins

I've heard of that with cough medicine right?? Or decongestants... but is there a special brand to buy? I might try it if I end up out this cycle.


----------



## Girly922

Not decongestants, they dry up mucus, including cervical mucus. You want an expectorant. I had a horrible cold at the time of OVing this cycle so I took robitussin a couple of times. Just got to wait and see if it helped or not.


----------



## gizette

HELLO MY LOVELIES! I'm just jumping in this thread so you may see me post multiple times to catch up on everyones news and updates. Personally AF is due Sunday and I'm starting to go bananas resisting the urge to POAS. I did one today but I've been drinking tons & didn't have to pee much :lol


----------



## CastawayBride

You need this: https://www.amazon.com/Kirkland-Sig...TF8&qid=1357690420&sr=8-1&keywords=guafenisen

You don't want the decongestant in it, that would be counterproductive...good luck!!!


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

a little late joining but we've been ttc with suspected endometriosis. it's been a progressively upsetting task... I've never been easy to get pregnant I was surprised by my dd. anyways my last period was 12/18/12 sources say I ovulated around New year's but I feel I did earlier.. I'm not tracking, trying to keep somewhat stress free this time around. I will be testing around the 15th my wondfos should be here by thaN! 

if this isn't our month I've ordered some men's and women's fertiliTEA to give a go. I love tea either way! 

anyways again :haha: congrats to all the BFP' s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and a big f u to the nasty af


----------



## Dutchiekins

Thanks Castaway, I'll check it out. Hopefully I won't be needing it though... lol


----------



## LilyBump

I took another test a couple of hours ago, because I just could've sworn I seen _some_ kind of line this morning but definitely not clear enough to count it as anything. But tonight's test definitely looked like it either had an indent or ghost line for sure. Then a couple of hours later, I've put the light from my cell phone on it and it seems like there's a little color. I'm still putting it down as a BFN because it's way out of the time limit and probably is just an indent or ghost line anyway..but had to share my crazy!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Yay there are more Saturday testers. For those of you who are new, I'm testing Saturday too. I'm sorry your wait is feeling long junebugs. Try and hold out till Saturday. As predicted, work has been a perfect distraction and I'm not even tempted yet to test before Saturday. It could also be that I feel nothing really lol.


----------



## turtlemomma

Thanks everyone for your advice about my temp... I decided to leave it at 96.7, which was the lower temp that I took 1 1/2 earlier than normal. I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday and so the lower temp would make sense. :hugs:

Sometimes this all just makes me so crazy! :wacko: I am so happy to have you ladies here for support. :hug:

Mrs. MM- could you please change my testing date to the 20th? Thanks!!! and sorry to be a pain...


----------



## Dutchiekins

Ok so this is a weird development... I keep finding reasons to question my sanity! I was feeling up my cervix this evening (sorry for tmi) and it feels teeny tiny! like smaller then it has felt all month. Its a bit higher, and just feels ... I dont know... smaller... like scrunched up. Is that even possible?! 

aaah!


----------



## Junebugs

hopeforbfp said:


> Yay there are more Saturday testers. For those of you who are new, I'm testing Saturday too. I'm sorry your wait is feeling long junebugs. Try and hold out till Saturday. As predicted, work has been a perfect distraction and I'm not even tempted yet to test before Saturday. It could also be that I feel nothing really lol.

LOL.. thank god i have you ladies to help me! I think if i was working then i would most likely feel nothing because i would be busy working and not sitting here wondering.... was that something??? Was that a cramp... lol! 

It looks like i will be starting my new job on Monday so i am really hoping to get my BFP on Saturday so i wont feel guilty TTC next month with a new job. If i got the BFP this month there was nothing i could do because i was trying even before i had the interview.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am either 6 or 7DPO currently and today I had alot of what looked like EWCM when I got out of the bath.. I dunno if thats a good sign or just some weirdness happening.

I used Mucinex but that was only for 4 days before and on ovulation I quit that days ago and didnt even experience this when I was taking it. Cervix is low, hard, closed....

Sorry TMI


----------



## turtlemomma

Dutchie- My cervix changes in position and size all throughout my cycle, sometimes it feels very large and sometimes really small... It also shifts from side to side, and occasionally the opening turns backwards to a position I cant even get to. Sorry TMI... Anyways, Its totally normal- If youre wondering if it could be a PG sign, I don't think the cervix is a good indicator of PG until days or even weeks after you would get a +HPT. BUT! Everyone is different. :hugs: GL!


----------



## DHBH0930

So I put myself down as the :witch: got me today. But now I'm not sure... My info:

This is my very first month TTC #1 so I'm as much of a newbie as you can be. I have been tracking my periods on a couple Apps which then have estimated my cycle length and when I most likely ovulate. So that is what I used this month. My last AF was 12/13-12-17 and it estimated O on the 27th... I know this probably isn't 100% accurate since everyone is different. So we BDed just about every other day a few days before and after that date. It says AF is due on 1/9 (tomorrow) ( my average cycle is 27 days)

For the last week I've been experiencing some dull cramping, headaches, being cold, and some backaches. All making me think I'd get a BFP. I have taken multiple test including this morning and all are BFN's. since I am now according to my tracker 12DPO I'm trusting that result almost completely. Then I thought the :witch: came today. Welllll only a very little bit came out and is more brownish the red..and that has mostly stopped only after a couple hours.. Still a little bit there when wiped with t.p... I sometimes have that happen at the very tail end of my period but never before, it always just starts off at a normal to heavy flow with lots of cramping...so far just some very mild cramps... 

Not sure what to think? Maybe my O day was actually later and this could be implantation spotting? Or just an unusual start to my period? I may test again in a couple days if I don't get a normal period flow.... Ugh:wacko:


----------



## Vanillabean01

DHBH0930 said:


> So I put myself down as the :witch: got me today. But now I'm not sure... My info:
> 
> This is my very first month TTC #1 so I'm as much of a newbie as you can be. I have been tracking my periods on a couple Apps which then have estimated my cycle length and when I most likely ovulate. So that is what I used this month. My last AF was 12/13-12-17 and it estimated O on the 27th... I know this probably isn't 100% accurate since everyone is different. So we BDed just about every other day a few days before and after that date. It says AF is due on 1/9 (tomorrow) ( my average cycle is 27 days)
> 
> For the last week I've been experiencing some dull cramping, headaches, being cold, and some backaches. All making me think I'd get a BFP. I have taken multiple test including this morning and all are BFN's. since I am now according to my tracker 12DPO I'm trusting that result almost completely. Then I thought the :witch: came today. Welllll only a very little bit came out and is more brownish the red..and that has mostly stopped only after a couple hours.. Still a little bit there when wiped with t.p... I sometimes have that happen at the very tail end of my period but never before, it always just starts off at a normal to heavy flow with lots of cramping...so far just some very mild cramps...
> 
> Not sure what to think? Maybe my O day was actually later and this could be implantation spotting? Or just an unusual start to my period? I may test again in a couple days if I don't get a normal period flow.... Ugh:wacko:


My IB with my first babe was more than just a spot on the TP! When I went to the loo, it would drip in the toilet. Even enough to wear a panty liner (though I'm not sure I remember how much landed on that) but it lasted for the majority of my work day that day! It was also only 2days before my expected AF!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Junebugs said:


> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> Yay there are more Saturday testers. For those of you who are new, I'm testing Saturday too. I'm sorry your wait is feeling long junebugs. Try and hold out till Saturday. As predicted, work has been a perfect distraction and I'm not even tempted yet to test before Saturday. It could also be that I feel nothing really lol.
> 
> LOL.. thank god i have you ladies to help me! I think if i was working then i would most likely feel nothing because i would be busy working and not sitting here wondering.... was that something??? Was that a cramp... lol!
> 
> It looks like i will be starting my new job on Monday so i am really hoping to get my BFP on Saturday so i wont feel guilty TTC next month with a new job. If i got the BFP this month there was nothing i could do because i was trying even before i had the interview.Click to expand...

Congrats on getting the job. Your chart is looking really good. Do you temp vaginally?


----------



## Dutchiekins

Thanks for the input turtlemomma... I beleive my cervix does the same thing. I had not felt it like this all month  This ismy first month really paying attention to it! 

Oh and DHBH... I know one girl who thought she had a full period, and foundout she was 9 weeks prego. And my old roomate thought her's had started, when it tapered off and she found out she was just pregnant! So your still in the game Id say until that first heavy flow. Then count as though you have started your cycle over- unless there's some symptoms or strong reason for you to assume otherwise. 

Call me crazy but since we've stopped using protection - even before we actively started to try, whenever I know I have a big party or a binge drink coming on (like our honeymoon to cuba!) I take a preg test before to just make sure. I know too many friendswho have been caught off guard. LOL


----------



## Proserpina

Well, ladies, I have bad news and good news.

The bad news is that I'm a hypocrite. Back in late November/early December, when I was still WTT, I came on to one of these threads and mentioned that I didn't understand why so many women test early when one's period acts as a free "negative" pregnancy test, and early pregnancy tests so often give false negatives. Why drive yourself crazy with early BFNs, I said? Why not just wait at least until your missed period? I solemnly proclaimed my sincere intentions of waiting till after my missed period once it was my turn to TTC.

I've tested early twice now, once at 9 dpo & once this morning (12 dpo). Oh, I had my excuses--I mean--reasons. First there were my symptoms: abdominal cramping/tightness/pressure, repeated shows of a cloudy, stretchy mucus long past ovulation, fatigue, frequent urination, full breasts, and nausea. Then there was the dream I had on Friday night wherein my hot doctor told me I was pregnant, marking his first appearance in one of my dreams despite his adorableness. And then there was the fact that next week is my birthday, and if I could ascertain a pregnancy now, DH could add some maternity stuff to his gift list for me. Sadly, my initial early test at 9 dpo was BFN.

And now, the good news: today's test on the _Answer_ brand cheapie HPT was...

:bfp:

Very faint, but definitely there. At the ages of 31 (him) and almost-31 (me), a scant month after coming off the Mirena, it seems we have managed to conceive on our first try!

Very excited. Going to call my hot doctor's office now to see if they will do a blood test to confirm.


----------



## HWPG

congrats prosperina - loved your post, very funny, and sounds like me :)


----------



## DuchessDiva

Congrats Prosperina!


----------



## Junebugs

hopeforbfp said:


> Congrats on getting the job. Your chart is looking really good. Do you temp vaginally?

Thank you! Your chart is looking good aswell and no, i do oral temps. I am actually starting to feel like i might be out this month for some reason. I PROMISED myself i would not symptom spot and here i am doing it, but i am now thinking it is all in my head.



Proserpina said:


> Well, ladies, I have bad news and good news.
> 
> The bad news is that I'm a hypocrite. Back in late November/early December, when I was still WTT, I came on to one of these threads and mentioned that I didn't understand why so many women test early when one's period acts as a free "negative" pregnancy test, and early pregnancy tests so often give false negatives. Why drive yourself crazy with early BFNs, I said? Why not just wait at least until your missed period? I solemnly proclaimed my sincere intentions of waiting till after my missed period once it was my turn to TTC.
> 
> I've tested early twice now, once at 9 dpo & once this morning (12 dpo). Oh, I had my excuses--I mean--reasons. First there were my symptoms: abdominal cramping/tightness/pressure, repeated shows of a cloudy, stretchy mucus long past ovulation, fatigue, frequent urination, full breasts, and nausea. Then there was the dream I had on Friday night wherein my hot doctor told me I was pregnant, marking his first appearance in one of my dreams despite his adorableness. And then there was the fact that next week is my birthday, and if I could ascertain a pregnancy now, DH could add some maternity stuff to his gift list for me. Sadly, my initial early test at 9 dpo was BFN.
> 
> And now, the good news: today's test on the "Answer" brand cheapie HPT was...
> 
> BFP!
> 
> Very faint, but definitely there. At the ages of 31 (him) and almost-31 (me), a scant month of coming off the Mirena, it seems we have managed to conceive on our first try!
> 
> Very excited. Going to call my hot doctor's office now to see if they will do a blood test to confirm.

CONGRATS!


----------



## Dantz

CastawayBride said:


> Dutchiekins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Castaway what is guaffesin?? Also... did you get negatives on 9 and 10 dpo?
> I tested 7,8 and 10... and Im trying to hold hopes I'm still in the game lol.
> No symptoms though. Just very tired today but it could be a bug.
> 
> I had a neg. at 9 DPO and then VERY positive on 11 DPO!! I had faint in the AM but by the afternoon it was very positive and did a digital to confirm..Click to expand...


I love posts like this, because they give me hope. I got a BFN with a wondfo this morning at 9DPO. In my head, I know that it's supposed to be too early to test, but in my heart I think about all the people that post on here that they got BFPs at 8 and 9 dpo. Here's to hoping my situation will be like yours!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Dantz said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutchiekins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Castaway what is guaffesin?? Also... did you get negatives on 9 and 10 dpo?
> I tested 7,8 and 10... and Im trying to hold hopes I'm still in the game lol.
> No symptoms though. Just very tired today but it could be a bug.
> 
> I had a neg. at 9 DPO and then VERY positive on 11 DPO!! I had faint in the AM but by the afternoon it was very positive and did a digital to confirm..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love posts like this, because they give me hope. I got a BFN with a wondfo this morning at 9DPO. In my head, I know that it's supposed to be too early to test, but in my heart I think about all the people that post on here that they got BFPs at 8 and 9 dpo. Here's to hoping my situation will be like yours!Click to expand...

Ditto - it's totally disheartening. But remember that the 7-9dpo BFP's are the MINORITY, not the norm.


----------



## Sammie100

Proserpina said:


> Well, ladies, I have bad news and good news.
> 
> The bad news is that I'm a hypocrite. Back in late November/early December, when I was still WTT, I came on to one of these threads and mentioned that I didn't understand why so many women test early when one's period acts as a free "negative" pregnancy test, and early pregnancy tests so often give false negatives. Why drive yourself crazy with early BFNs, I said? Why not just wait at least until your missed period? I solemnly proclaimed my sincere intentions of waiting till after my missed period once it was my turn to TTC.
> 
> I've tested early twice now, once at 9 dpo & once this morning (12 dpo). Oh, I had my excuses--I mean--reasons. First there were my symptoms: abdominal cramping/tightness/pressure, repeated shows of a cloudy, stretchy mucus long past ovulation, fatigue, frequent urination, full breasts, and nausea. Then there was the dream I had on Friday night wherein my hot doctor told me I was pregnant, marking his first appearance in one of my dreams despite his adorableness. And then there was the fact that next week is my birthday, and if I could ascertain a pregnancy now, DH could add some maternity stuff to his gift list for me. Sadly, my initial early test at 9 dpo was BFN.
> 
> And now, the good news: today's test on the _Answer_ brand cheapie HPT was...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Very faint, but definitely there. At the ages of 31 (him) and almost-31 (me), a scant month after coming off the Mirena, it seems we have managed to conceive on our first try!
> 
> Very excited. Going to call my hot doctor's office now to see if they will do a blood test to confirm.


Congrats! :happydance: Happy and healthy nine months!




My temp went down to my coverline. I'm 9DPO. I'm hoping it's an implantation dip. I have a slight headache today but that's not unusual. I've got some intermittent abd cramping but that's also not unusual. 
I'm holding out as long as I can. I know the odds are against this being the month but I'm hoping :yipee:


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats prosperina and what a great post!

AFM: Chugging along at 7 dpo and actually experiencing FEWER signs this month than in the past, so that's ... something? :haha:

Fingers crossed and :dust: to us all!


----------



## lizlovelust

either I just Oed or my cycles going to be wonky again...


----------



## Ce1976

Hi bfp today x I pray this time that it will not end in tears x


----------



## Cryptichun

:happydance: Ce1976 CONGRATS! Good luck on happy 9 months love! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

congrats Ce!


----------



## DuchessDiva

Hooray! Congrats Ce!! 

According to FF, I'm 9 dpo today. I'm expecting AF on Sunday, but I feel like she's going to arrive ANY second. :grr: I'm cramping, I've been a bit lightheaded/dizzy this morning, and I feel as if I could eat just about anything not firmly nailed down. :dohh:


----------



## LilyBump

Congrats, Proserpina!! :)


I.can't.stop.testing!! :dohh: And this is what I keep being faced with https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/LoveAndBruises20/ghostlineindent_zps0fccead2-1_zpsd3e7deeb.jpg 

It'd be all well and dandy if it had color to it! I have to use my phone because my camera is not currently in my possession..and my phone is blurry as anything. But over the last 3 tests (I don't think I seen anything at all on the first), this indent/ghost line has been more apparent. Especially today, it showed up very quick. I only see the slightesttt bit color on these hours past the time limit, so I think my tests just suck! More than likely, they are indent lines.

I want to hold off until Friday to test again, but we'll see. I'm debating to keep testing with these until I see color or AF shows. At least if AF does show, I'll know not to trust them and/or what to look out for!


----------



## Doodlover

I think I might have to scrap taking my BBT. This is my first month and it never occurred to me that I wake up when my husbands alarm goes off at 4:30 and roll over before I go back to sleep until 5:30. I am assuming it would be messing up my temps. Right? 

Don't use ny chart from this month to answer the question because I was off for holiday break for two weeks and was not consistent with when I woke up and took the temperature. The chart is all over the place but I still recorded just to get myself into a routine.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Doodlover said:


> I think I might have to scrap taking my BBT. This is my first month and it never occurred to me that I wake up when my husbands alarm goes off at 4:30 and roll over before I go back to sleep until 5:30. I am assuming it would be messing up my temps. Right?
> 
> Don't use ny chart from this month to answer the question because I was off for holiday break for two weeks and was not consistent with when I woke up and took the temperature. The chart is all over the place but I still recorded just to get myself into a routine.

Two thoughts: 1. is it possible to take your temp at 430, before you roll over and go back to sleep? 2. if not, I think it would be OK as long as every day, you take your temp after being woken up and sleeping for an extra hour - e.g. if it's a consistent interruption, literally happening every day, your temping would still be consistent and that's the only part that matters.


----------



## Dutchiekins

Congrats to allthe BFP's! Imso excited for you guys... and it gives me way more hope that mine will come eventually. Not picking up a test again until friday or saturday I hope. But I'm going to buy a Frer today, people seem to have good luck with those ones. 
Im 11 dpo today and still feel nothing but tired and a bit sick. 
my bb's aren't even swollen, and they usually at least swell before af- which is due tomorrow or the next day


----------



## Sammie100

Doodlover said:


> I think I might have to scrap taking my BBT. This is my first month and it never occurred to me that I wake up when my husbands alarm goes off at 4:30 and roll over before I go back to sleep until 5:30. I am assuming it would be messing up my temps. Right?
> 
> Don't use ny chart from this month to answer the question because I was off for holiday break for two weeks and was not consistent with when I woke up and took the temperature. The chart is all over the place but I still recorded just to get myself into a routine.


Because of shift work, I'm waking up at all hours of the night/day and my sleep is horrible. FF still gave me crosshairs which coincided with my opk test so I think you shouldn't scrap it.
Just take it at 4:30 when his alarm wakes you, jot it down (or your thermometer might remember it for you) then go back to bed.


----------



## Ce1976

I hope you get your bfp


----------



## Lindss

DuchessDiva said:


> Congrats Prosperina!

yay! Happy BFP day to you!!:happydance:


----------



## Tower6

Good morning ladies :) congrats to the bfp's!!! 

Prospernia - how long did u had your mirena before removal?


----------



## Proserpina

Tower6 said:


> Prospernia - how long did u had your mirena before removal?

It was in for about 3.5 years.


----------



## HWPG

my sister had her mirena in for 3 years before getting pregnant a second time - on her 3rd cycle....


----------



## Karynmski

Congrats to Proserpina and Ce1976!!! Sooo many :bfp: this month! Hope the streak continues. I'm almost at the year mark of my mc (the 14th) so I'm really, REALLY hoping for some good luck and :dust: this month. FX'd for the rest of us still to test!


----------



## scarter1025

I will be testing jan 18 please add me!


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*January!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *PROSPERINA AND CE1976 * :happydance::bfp: ​

:test: *MOMWANNABE81* :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, BABYSAA, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, MRSMOHR, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, BABYHOPES., ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, x MRS.H x, LITTLEDOUNO and TXBEAUTY123 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*LIZLOVELUST* GL Hun! Hope this isn't a wacky cycle. Especially since you only did Clomid one month. FXD:dust:


*SAMMIE100* If you take it when DHs alarm goes off you won't be missing anything. Just an idea if that helps, charting/temping is one of the best things to do to keep up with our bodies and cylces. GL :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *KITTEYKAT2010* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February will be up NEXT WEEK!!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 85 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## DuchessDiva

My cramps are so low...and so strong, I really think AF is going to come early. UGH


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm looking for some help ladies, CM help. Here's a little bit of background for those of you who don't know. I don't ever get EWCM, rarely, unless I take EPO. This cycle, I took soy but didn't take anything else. And EWCM has been coming out the ying yang! I had distinct serious cramping just the other day and believe I may have ovulated. Although I have been fooled once already this cycle. Anyways, a couple days ago, for a few days, I had lots of EWCM, and thats all it was. Then my CM switched to creamy but with globby bits of EWCM mixed in. On FF, i put cm as creamy but made a note of the EWCM. Should I keep it that way, or do I switch to EWCM?


----------



## HWPG

loro, the tutorial on FF says to go with the most fertile fluid. i tend to go the other way, so as to not be tricked my FF thinking i'm fertile when i'm not. i think you should do what is most predominant or texture - like, if it is *mostly* creamy and only a little stretchy, i would do creamy - but if it is cloudy but still very stretchy like EW with bits of EW, i would say EW. (omg, is that even remotely helpful? sorry....)


----------



## lorojovanos

It is helpful. It is mostly creamy, white, lotiony like, but little "balls" of clear super stretchy EWCM. NOT like when I have total EWCM, which was a couple days. No lotiony CM to be seen


----------



## Andrea28

Hi can I join Please I will be testing on 19th jan xxxx


----------



## BabyHopes.

What do you girls think?
Use the tools to 'invert'.
I thought it was negative, and through it out. Then had a gut feeling and took it back out. Was just after 10 mins, but still wet. I think I'm 12dpo. I'm petrified that I'm imagining it.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86940

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86941


----------



## Cryptichun

@babyhopes. The first one looks so faint, but something and the second one I don't see anything. I wish you luck! :dust:


----------



## Lindss

that looks pretty positive too me!!


----------



## LilyBump

BabyHopes. said:


> What do you girls think?
> Use the tools to 'invert'.
> I thought it was negative, and through it out. Then had a gut feeling and took it back out. Was just after 10 mins, but still wet. I think I'm 12dpo. I'm petrified that I'm imagining it.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86940
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86941

 With the tools it looks kinda like mine did today https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86951

I hope for the best for both of us! Are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## Cristeena

LilyBump said:


> Congrats, Proserpina!! :)
> 
> 
> I.can't.stop.testing!! :dohh: And this is what I keep being faced with https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/LoveAndBruises20/ghostlineindent_zps0fccead2-1_zpsd3e7deeb.jpg
> 
> It'd be all well and dandy if it had color to it! I have to use my phone because my camera is not currently in my possession..and my phone is blurry as anything. But over the last 3 tests (I don't think I seen anything at all on the first), this indent/ghost line has been more apparent. Especially today, it showed up very quick. I only see the slightesttt bit color on these hours past the time limit, so I think my tests just suck! More than likely, they are indent lines.
> 
> I want to hold off until Friday to test again, but we'll see. I'm debating to keep testing with these until I see color or AF shows. At least if AF does show, I'll know not to trust them and/or what to look out for!

Lily, thats what mine looked like at first when I got my BFP last month!!! GL LADY! :)

Congrats on all the BFPs!!


----------



## LilyBump

Thanks! I really hope so! Waiting to potentially clearly see more color to it though before I let myself get excited and get an FRER. What kind of test did you use and how far along?


----------



## hopeforbfp

Natalie I have my fingers crossed though I would caution the blue dyes. I've had some pretty convincing evaps before on blue dye so I won't use them anymore. Do you have a FRER you could use?


----------



## CastawayBride

Dantz said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutchiekins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Castaway what is guaffesin?? Also... did you get negatives on 9 and 10 dpo?
> I tested 7,8 and 10... and Im trying to hold hopes I'm still in the game lol.
> No symptoms though. Just very tired today but it could be a bug.
> 
> I had a neg. at 9 DPO and then VERY positive on 11 DPO!! I had faint in the AM but by the afternoon it was very positive and did a digital to confirm..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love posts like this, because they give me hope. I got a BFN with a wondfo this morning at 9DPO. In my head, I know that it's supposed to be too early to test, but in my heart I think about all the people that post on here that they got BFPs at 8 and 9 dpo. Here's to hoping my situation will be like yours!Click to expand...




BabyHopes. said:


> Dantz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutchiekins said:
> 
> 
> Hey Castaway what is guaffesin?? Also... did you get negatives on 9 and 10 dpo?
> I tested 7,8 and 10... and Im trying to hold hopes I'm still in the game lol.
> No symptoms though. Just very tired today but it could be a bug.
> 
> I had a neg. at 9 DPO and then VERY positive on 11 DPO!! I had faint in the AM but by the afternoon it was very positive and did a digital to confirm..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love posts like this, because they give me hope. I got a BFN with a wondfo this morning at 9DPO. In my head, I know that it's supposed to be too early to test, but in my heart I think about all the people that post on here that they got BFPs at 8 and 9 dpo. Here's to hoping my situation will be like yours!Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto - it's totally disheartening. But remember that the 7-9dpo BFP's are the MINORITY, not the norm.Click to expand...

:) I was very happy to see that BFP on 11 DPO...defintely don't count yourselves out as it is obvious that some just take longer and some have a shorter wait!



LilyBump said:


> Thanks! I really hope so! Waiting to potentially clearly see more color to it though before I let myself get excited and get an FRER. What kind of test did you use and how far along?

I had a faint positive on my Wondof and broke out the FRER digital and bam, Pregnant!!! Good luck! That afternoon very positive Wondof!


----------



## BabyHopes.

hopeforbfp said:


> Natalie I have my fingers crossed though I would caution the blue dyes. I've had some pretty convincing evaps before on blue dye so I won't use them anymore. Do you have a FRER you could use?

DH and I just went out and got a box of 2 FRER's for tomorrow.
FX! I'm still trying to stay cautious. 
I feel a LOT of pinching on my left side, which I'm concerned is ectoptic again. Luckily I see my FS on Friday!


----------



## lizlovelust

Total SUPER EWCM right now, think I Oed today? Temp is up a lot from yesterday..?


----------



## Cristeena

LilyBump said:


> Thanks! I really hope so! Waiting to potentially clearly see more color to it though before I let myself get excited and get an FRER. What kind of test did you use and how far along?

I got a super faint line around 9-10 dpo on Wondfo hpt from amazon.com. It then got darker by 13 DPO, but never super dark. It turned out to be a chemical and I miscarried at 4+3. I am sure had it not been a chemical, it would have been way darker around 9-10 dpo, and I probably could've seen it at 8dpo. I've seen a few girls on here get positives with wondfo as early as 7dpo.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I'm due next Thursday for AF, but I'm staying positive as I think we could have hit the nail this month... I'm going to try to wait to test until thursday, but if the symptoms make sense, I'll likely test on tuesday or wednesday! 

Good luck everyone and congrats to those who already got their bfps!


----------



## lizlovelust

I need opinions on my chart please ladies!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Okay so I just got a +OPK on Sunday (January 6th) I know for sure I ovulated (January 7).

I have irregular cycles so I would have no idea on when to test for pregnancy. 

I had her put down the 16th, but I think that would be too early. I hate testing early, and refuse to test early plus hubby hides my HPT's :rofl: 

So when would my period be due, can I calculate from that when my period would be due..or what, I have a 14 day lmp...for sure I know that :)


----------



## Karynmski

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Okay so I just got a +OPK on Sunday (January 6th) I know for sure I ovulated (January 7).
> 
> I have irregular cycles so I would have no idea on when to test for pregnancy.
> 
> I had her put down the 16th, but I think that would be too early. I hate testing early, and refuse to test early plus hubby hides my HPT's :rofl:
> 
> So when would my period be due, can I calculate from that when my period would be due..or what, I have a 14 day lmp...for sure I know that :)

I would guess 14 days from O day so test on the 21st , maybe?


----------



## Alexas Mommy

lizlovelust said:


> I need opinions on my chart please ladies!


I'm not an expert, but possible ovulation yesterday??


----------



## Jean40

Put me down for Jan 23. Smiley last night, peak on CBFM yesterday, lots of O pain this afternoon (and right now, ouch). :dust:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Liz I would say you ovulated yesterday too :) yay :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

hopeforbfp, yay! Even though todayI'm getting super EWCM?


----------



## mrs.ginger

Ce1976 said:


> Hi bfp today x I pray this time that it will not end in tears x

Congratulations!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Okay thank you...I will be testing the 22nd then, so I know I am "supposedly" late haha :) 

Can you pretty please change my testing date to the 22nd (please with a cherry on top) :rofl:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

lizlovelust said:


> hopeforbfp, yay! Even though todayI'm getting super EWCM?

Back in November I got pregnant, and I had ewcm in crazy amounts even two days after ovulation. I miscarried, but that's not the point. Ewcm after O isn't uncommon  anxious to see what your temp is tomorrow :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Can any of you girls help me with my previous post about CM?


----------



## momwannabe81

i was checking if anyone had answered but looking at ur chart and with the temps going up it looks like u might have Oed on cd 46-47. If tomorrows temp stays up u might get ch and begin ur tww, really hope that's the case but i agree with pp to put what u had the most or what it resembled the most. U bd at the right times too. So now it's just a waiting game.
AFM i had my dates slightly wrong, once i removed some off cycles it rearrange my test date to friday with af due tomorrow, had lots more symptoms this month and hoping all the bfns i got so far are just from drinking to much water and being diluted (even fmu). I had cloudy urine but it's now gone, had bloating and kidney pain (with the cloudy urine) but made myself drink more water and it's now gone so kind of confused as the symptoms could just be something else. Have a few more ics and will keep testing until i get bfp or af. (which might not be long). I've been thirsty and nauseous at the same time and have been eating but not much cause the appetite isn't there iykwim.....


----------



## Cristeena

lorojovanos said:
 

> Can any of you girls help me with my previous post about CM?

Sorry Erin, I dont make any CM, so I never research much about it or have any experience with it, I cant help:nope: Hope someone can give you some good insight.


----------



## lorojovanos

It def has been like 75% creamy, 25% EWCM. I'll keep it the way it is for now. I did add an extra symptom, so the chart shows "globs of EWCM" so there is a note...I'm sure that won't make too much of a difference at the moment, my temps will be a bit more telling. But that's why I made sure to BD last night and tonight, just in case I hadn't ovulated just yet


----------



## mrs.ginger

I got a happy surprise today when FF bumped my O 1 day back. I will be testing on the 14th if AF doesn't show (I have NOT POAS early....ok ok yes I have but not officially!)

ETA: my temps look weird now because of the cover line. Anyone have any insight on my chart? I would appreciate it greatly!


----------



## turtlemomma

lorojovanos said:


> It def has been like 75% creamy, 25% EWCM. I'll keep it the way it is for now. I did add an extra symptom, so the chart shows "globs of EWCM" so there is a note...I'm sure that won't make too much of a difference at the moment, my temps will be a bit more telling. But that's why I made sure to BD last night and tonight, just in case I hadn't ovulated just yet

I wish I could help about the cm but I don't usually get more than a day of ew about 1-2 days before O... This month has been different- I had patchy ewcm for about 4 days leading up to and the day of O... :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

I have realized that I get all my EWCM before I O. I know a few things about my body and the craziness that is my norm lol and that is one of them. So by the time I see lots of EWCM I know that I'm at my end of O. 

I took a test today even tho I had a period and temps dropped and all that ... And I'm
Waiting to O anyday now, but omg I have been sick every night and I threw up 4 times today?! I had a glob of wet but white with a touch of pink in it- and I mean I had to
Do a triple take to wonder if my eyes were seeing itt! It was that faint. But I haven't even O'd yet aaaand Im not pregers so idk what is going on. What I do know tho is with my second daughter I found out I was pregnant when I was 8.5 weeks along because I was sooooooo sick and testing negative with a period and breast feeding #1 so all that let me know if I wasn't pregnant omg I must be dying! Lol I went in and she said I have no idea why ur having "break thru bleeding" and testing neg still, because your over 8 weeks pregnant! Whaaaaaaaat?!?! I had an 8 month old at home and had thought I was but got neg and periods so I "knew" I wasn't.... Welp yep I was! So needless to say, I really can't wait for my dr appointment on Tuesday! Cuz I'm so confused. 

Oh and I got pregnant within 3 days of my last 2 iuds out but they were never longer than a year and this time was 5 1/2 years so that's why I ask.... I hope this month will be our month!!! I have been so worried about the iud messing me up. Whew! That was quite the post! Sorry ladies


----------



## hopeforbfp

Sorry echo I know nothing about CM. I don't pay much attention to it.


----------



## BabyHopes.

That must have been a terrible, terrible blue-dye evap. Woke up to AF :(
Totally gutted. And the worst thing, is my DH gets to say 'I told you so' when I tell him the line wasn't real :( :( TOTALLY GUTTED. I don't know how long I can do this for.


----------



## sarahbear731

Went to the doc today and their test came back negative. I was feeling very bad about it, but I just know this Belly Dweller is here to stay. Came home and took another CBD. Pregnant. Im going to have DH pick me up some FRER on the way home tonight, just to ease my mind a little bit, but I know everything is ok. Still high temps and bouts of nausea, no spotting or anything. I have a feeling this little one is going to take a lot out of me. Im EXHAUSTED already!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well FF was right and once midnight hit af made her appearance. So hard to stay positive when u never had a bfp and af shows every single effing month. Sorry for rant but right now I am mad and sad at the same time and idk how long I can go. This makes my 25th cycle. :cry:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Sarah did they give you a blood test or just a pee stick? I would demand a blood test. My pee stick was negative last time I was pregant so I told them I'm positive I'm pregnant can you please check my betas and they did for me. 

Oh no Natalie I am so so sorry. Those tests are so cruel. At least you get to go into this cycle with some testing done and hopefully find an answer that will give you a BFP. 

Hugs to you too momwannabe :( it just isn't fair. Have you been to a fertility specialist?


----------



## hopeforbfp

AFM- if it wasn't for my testing buddies this month I wouldn't be able to resist testing this morning but I'm not going to do it. I will wait till Saturday. I've been fooled before by random temp spikes.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

babyhopes and momwanna, I am sorry af got you :( 

babyhopes, it may have been chemical... I still got a very faint :bfp: the morning of the night I started bleeding :( 
Good luck for next month :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> I have realized that I get all my EWCM before I O. I know a few things about my body and the craziness that is my norm lol and that is one of them. So by the time I see lots of EWCM I know that I'm at my end of O.
> 
> I took a test today even tho I had a period and temps dropped and all that ... And I'm
> Waiting to O anyday now, but omg I have been sick every night and I threw up 4 times today?! I had a glob of wet but white with a touch of pink in it- and I mean I had to
> Do a triple take to wonder if my eyes were seeing itt! It was that faint. But I haven't even O'd yet aaaand Im not pregers so idk what is going on. What I do know tho is with my second daughter I found out I was pregnant when I was 8.5 weeks along because I was sooooooo sick and testing negative with a period and breast feeding #1 so all that let me know if I wasn't pregnant omg I must be dying! Lol I went in and she said I have no idea why ur having "break thru bleeding" and testing neg still, because your over 8 weeks pregnant! Whaaaaaaaat?!?! I had an 8 month old at home and had thought I was but got neg and periods so I "knew" I wasn't.... Welp yep I was! So needless to say, I really can't wait for my dr appointment on Tuesday! Cuz I'm so confused.
> 
> Oh and I got pregnant within 3 days of my last 2 iuds out but they were never longer than a year and this time was 5 1/2 years so that's why I ask.... I hope this month will be our month!!! I have been so worried about the iud messing me up. Whew! That was quite the post! Sorry ladies

I have breakthrough bleeding pre-o, apparently as much as 8 days before it (if you look at my Dec chart). Mine is always a glob of CM with a pink-brown color to it and only 1 or 2 trips to the bathroom when I wipe on a single day. I joke, even to my husband, that's it's an advance warning system. It's caused by the rise in estrogen that occurs at the beginning of the follicular phase and the reading I've done about it describes it as a sign of increased fertility. FX that it is for you, too!



sarahbear731 said:


> Went to the doc today and their test came back negative. I was feeling very bad about it, but I just know this Belly Dweller is here to stay. Came home and took another CBD. Pregnant. Im going to have DH pick me up some FRER on the way home tonight, just to ease my mind a little bit, but I know everything is ok. Still high temps and bouts of nausea, no spotting or anything. I have a feeling this little one is going to take a lot out of me. Im EXHAUSTED already!

Did the doctor do a urine test or a blood test? Doc's urine tests are known to be less sensitive than the early result ones; though if it was a blood test and your still showing urine levels, it may have been a chemical and the hormones haven't made it out of your body yet. Sorry there's no clear-cut answer for you, as I know the waiting game gets nearly painful at times.



momwannabe81 said:


> Well FF was right and once midnight hit af made her appearance. So hard to stay positive when u never had a bfp and af shows every single effing month. Sorry for rant but right now I am mad and sad at the same time and idk how long I can go. This makes my 25th cycle. :cry:

I believe it's OK to feel like s**t for a day or two (or three) at the beginning of a new cycle. It's natural to feel disappointment, so I'd let yourself feel how you feel and not feel it necessary to apologize. Have you seen a doctor for fertility testing? 25 cycles does seem like a long time.


----------



## HWPG

omg, ladies with AF, i am SO sorry! i agree with clandestine, it's totally ok/normal/expected to feel angry, sad, etc.... and to own that for a couple days. life really really is unfair - i have also never had a bfp so completely understand.
loro, i think i commented on CM. way to stay committed to bd just in case.


----------



## sarahbear731

It was just urine, so Im not too worried right now. Im going to call in the morning to get a blood test. I was too shocked the test came back neg (and running late for an appt with my orthopedic doc) that I didnt think to ask then. I know its going to be like pulling teeth to get this done - we are military stationed overseas. I had to wait TWO YEARS before I could get any fertility help!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I guess it time to mark me down as :bfp: I tested yesterday aft, and again this morning

View attachment 546625


----------



## allforthegirl

BTW Congrats to all the other wonderful ladies who got their :bfp:

Also I am sorry to hear about all the BFN's, Let next cycle be your BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

congrats, allforthegirl! theres def a line there!


----------



## babyboysrus

I'll be testing from the 16th.. Although probably shouldn't really until the 20th (AF poss due).

Not sure of dates as this is first cycle off of BC pill.


----------



## ClandestineTX

sarahbear731 said:


> It was just urine, so Im not too worried right now. Im going to call in the morning to get a blood test. I was too shocked the test came back neg (and running late for an appt with my orthopedic doc) that I didnt think to ask then. I know its going to be like pulling teeth to get this done - we are military stationed overseas. I had to wait TWO YEARS before I could get any fertility help!!!

FX for you that the military (as always) shoots for the lowest bid for everything, including pregnancy tests! Especially if your temp is still up, don't know if you temp at all, I'd be cautiously optimistic!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

congrats, allforthegirl!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats allforthegirl :thumbup: H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## Blosom

Congrats to all the BFP's, its very encouraging.

AF is due on the 16th, but I never like to test early, so will test on the 19th if I make it!


----------



## kel21

Congrats to all of the bfp's!

Looks like I o'd around my normal o date this month. I knew my lp would let me know when I actually o'd since my temps were odd! Anyways I'm out. Witch got me this am. I'll see everyone in feb!

Good luck to all of those still waiting!


----------



## Proserpina

allforthegirl said:


> Well I guess it time to mark me down as :bfp: I tested yesterday aft, and again this morning
> 
> View attachment 546625

Congratulations! Your faint positive looks a lot like mine.


----------



## DuchessDiva

Congrats allforthegirl! 

I get that gutted feeling I do. Had AWFUL cramps last night. I just know AF is lurking. Huge temp drop this morning. :(

No :witch: yet & no more cramps... But I'm waiting. There's no way she's not on her way.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

sorry the :witch: got you kel :( :hugs: here is to next month!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Witch got me today. 
I'm really okay with it. We've been having some bad nights around here with my ten month old, so I couldn't imagine being pregnant right now. :thumbup: 
I'll be looking for the Feb thread... :)
Lots of :dust: to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## lizlovelust

temp went back down a little, whats going on.. anovulatory again???


----------



## Alexas Mommy

AmaryllisRed said:


> Witch got me today.
> I'm really okay with it. We've been having some bad nights around here with my ten month old, so I couldn't imagine being pregnant right now. :thumbup:
> I'll be looking for the Feb thread... :)
> Lots of :dust: to everyone still waiting to test!

:hugs:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

lizlovelust said:


> temp went back down a little, whats going on.. anovulatory again???

hmm... Maybe order some opk's for next cycle, if this cycle is anov... ? Are there any sleeping disruptions or other reasons your temps might be incorrect?


----------



## HWPG

liz, could be fall back rise... let's see what toms temp does first before making any conclusions....


----------



## allforthegirl

DuchessDiva said:


> Congrats allforthegirl!
> 
> I get that gutted feeling I do. Had AWFUL cramps last night. I just know AF is lurking. Huge temp drop this morning. :(
> 
> No :witch: yet & no more cramps... But I'm waiting. There's no way she's not on her way.

Well I sure hope you get your :bfp: very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Proserpina said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess it time to mark me down as :bfp: I tested yesterday aft, and again this morning
> 
> View attachment 546625
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Your faint positive looks a lot like mine.Click to expand...

I think we have the same due date!! How cool is that??


----------



## Lindss

Ladies I have a ques....Is it possible to get a pos OPK and not to actually O? I should be 4dpo today, but Im worried because althoough I got the pos OPK, I never had any CM, or hardly any...I did the day before my positie opk, but not the actual day...is that bad?


----------



## lizlovelust

alexas mommy, well I havent been feeling the greatest lately...? may have the flu


----------



## HWPG

linds, i answered over in loros' journal as well - yes, you *totally* can! your body can gear up, get LH surge, and not pop and egg. i know from personal experience!


----------



## Dutchiekins

COngrats guys!!!!!
And Linds I'm not sure about that, but maybe you did O and your not having the right amount of cm? I think there's thingsyou can take for that, like the Guefenesin...(tha wha??) -I think I can't spell that word. Or I thought Folic acid also helps to boost it? I'm suresome of these gals on here have some thoughts about it...

as for me I refrained from testing this morning!!! YAY
And I still have no cramps, af due today or tomorrow... but my BB hurt a teeny bit on the sides finally.


----------



## mrs.ginger

allforthegirl said:


> Well I guess it time to mark me down as :bfp: I tested yesterday aft, and again this morning
> 
> View attachment 546625

Congratulations!


----------



## mrs.ginger

If someone doesn't mind, could you please take a peek at my chart? After FF says I O this month, my temps seem low and close to cover line. Now the last 2 days they have gone up. I'm confused. I had pos opk on the 11 and 12 but maybe I didn't O till late (the last few days) and that's why the weird temps? So many questions lol. I just would love if someone could tell me what they thought!


----------



## sarahbear731

ClandestineTX said:


> sarahbear731 said:
> 
> 
> It was just urine, so Im not too worried right now. Im going to call in the morning to get a blood test. I was too shocked the test came back neg (and running late for an appt with my orthopedic doc) that I didnt think to ask then. I know its going to be like pulling teeth to get this done - we are military stationed overseas. I had to wait TWO YEARS before I could get any fertility help!!!
> 
> FX for you that the military (as always) shoots for the lowest bid for everything, including pregnancy tests! Especially if your temp is still up, don't know if you temp at all, I'd be cautiously optimistic!Click to expand...

Temps are still up, so Im staying optimistic!


----------



## HWPG

mrs. ginger, you could have triphasic - check out FF's info on "triphasic charts". while your temps look close to coverline, they are much higher than preOv temps.


----------



## ClandestineTX

mrs.ginger said:


> If someone doesn't mind, could you please take a peek at my chart? After FF says I O this month, my temps seem low and close to cover line. Now the last 2 days they have gone up. I'm confused. I had pos opk on the 11 and 12 but maybe I didn't O till late (the last few days) and that's why the weird temps? So many questions lol. I just would love if someone could tell me what they thought!

I think your coverline might be set too high, because of your beginning of the month temps. I think your ovulation date is probably close to accurate (maybe a day earlier at most). Your temp trend looks very nice, IMHO.


----------



## HWPG

(agrees with Cland!)


----------



## hopeforbfp

mrs.ginger said:


> If someone doesn't mind, could you please take a peek at my chart? After FF says I O this month, my temps seem low and close to cover line. Now the last 2 days they have gone up. I'm confused. I had pos opk on the 11 and 12 but maybe I didn't O till late (the last few days) and that's why the weird temps? So many questions lol. I just would love if someone could tell me what they thought!

I have a couple of different thoughts about your chart. My first thought is that yes your coverline looks a bit high and maybe you had a little one snuggle in at 8 or 9 DPO and that is what's causing the temp rise now. My other thought is that on your other charts, your cover line is around 98 degrees so id say its possible that you could have just ovulated on jan. 7 or 8. I like my first thought better though ;)


----------



## hopeforbfp

lizlovelust said:


> temp went back down a little, whats going on.. anovulatory again???

Liz maybe you are ovulating today. You did say you had EWCM yesterday so that could have been still leading up to O. Keep up the BDing just in case.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Lindss said:


> Ladies I have a ques....Is it possible to get a pos OPK and not to actually O? I should be 4dpo today, but Im worried because althoough I got the pos OPK, I never had any CM, or hardly any...I did the day before my positie opk, but not the actual day...is that bad?

It's typical for your fertile CM to be present before ovulation. It's not abnormal at all for it to be gone the actual day you Od. Maybe you had a short surge and Od quickly after the positive Opk so your EWCM would have been timed perfectly. I'm pretty dry in general before O and I still O. I would suggest temping to you can see if you are Oing and how soon after the positive Opk it is happening.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

lizlovelust said:


> alexas mommy, well I havent been feeling the greatest lately...? may have the flu

That could definitely be affecting your temps!


----------



## Dantz

Lindss said:


> Ladies I have a ques....Is it possible to get a pos OPK and not to actually O? I should be 4dpo today, but Im worried because althoough I got the pos OPK, I never had any CM, or hardly any...I did the day before my positie opk, but not the actual day...is that bad?

You can also OV without CM though, too. Both are possible. If you think you are Oving and don't have fertile CM, you have tons of options to help with that.


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm back to having solid CH's again... I'm hoping, this time I actually o'd...


----------



## HWPG

got my fx for you, loro. i feel like we're told you can Ov without the best CM, so i think even if you change it back and forth, it's the temp shift that matters....


----------



## Junebugs

hopeforbfp said:


> AFM- if it wasn't for my testing buddies this month I wouldn't be able to resist testing this morning but I'm not going to do it. I will wait till Saturday. I've been fooled before by random temp spikes.

I know i would be the same! But your chart is looking good !



allforthegirl said:


> Well I guess it time to mark me down as :bfp: I tested yesterday aft, and again this morning
> 
> View attachment 546625

BIG CONGRATS!!!

AFM- i believe i am out this month, i suddenly came down with a HORRIBLE virus last night and have been up ALL night having vomiting and diarrhea. I feel like i have a fever now. Its alright thou, i always have next month!!! :)


----------



## mrs.ginger

hopeforbfp said:


> mrs.ginger said:
> 
> 
> If someone doesn't mind, could you please take a peek at my chart? After FF says I O this month, my temps seem low and close to cover line. Now the last 2 days they have gone up. I'm confused. I had pos opk on the 11 and 12 but maybe I didn't O till late (the last few days) and that's why the weird temps? So many questions lol. I just would love if someone could tell me what they thought!
> 
> I have a couple of different thoughts about your chart. My first thought is that yes your coverline looks a bit high and maybe you had a little one snuggle in at 8 or 9 DPO and that is what's causing the temp rise now. My other thought is that on your other charts, your cover line is around 98 degrees so id say its possible that you could have just ovulated on jan. 7 or 8. I like my first thought better though ;)Click to expand...

It would be really abnormal for me to ovulate that late. My cycles are SUPER consistent. Anything is possible though which is why I wanted the input. I guess that at least if I did actually O on 7 or 8 we did bed on 6 and 7 so we would still have a chance. I don't want to get my hopes up, but it would be awesome if I had a snuggler ;)


----------



## HWPG

ginger, just in case....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html


----------



## Mrs A

:cry: :witch:


----------



## ttcforaminius

20th for me! x


----------



## mrs.ginger

HWPG said:


> ginger, just in case....
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html

Thank you for sharing! I guess going by what FF says it could be triphasicbecause the timing is right on. Although FF also says that even if it is it doesn't mean anything for sure. I am really trying not to get my hopes up that it is because this is cycle 9. We have been at this a while lol. The disappointment gets harder with each passing month. Even still, I really do hope this is a good sign! I guess I will know one way or another soon enough. Based on what FF has for my O date, AF is due Monday. Also, I hate to admit it but I did POAS neg today. Sheesh I think I am driving myself crazy. I hate the TWW!!!


----------



## HWPG

yeah, i love how FF covers all of it's bases by saying "it *could* mean this, but it doesnt have to mean this, but if it did, it would be that, or maybe not". ha!


----------



## allforthegirl

mrs.ginger said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> ginger, just in case....
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html
> 
> Thank you for sharing! I guess going by what FF says it could be triphasicbecause the timing is right on. Although FF also says that even if it is it doesn't mean anything for sure. I am really trying not to get my hopes up that it is because this is cycle 9. We have been at this a while lol. The disappointment gets harder with each passing month. Even still, I really do hope this is a good sign! I guess I will know one way or another soon enough. Based on what FF has for my O date, AF is due Monday. Also, I hate to admit it but I did POAS neg today. Sheesh I think I am driving myself crazy. I hate the TWW!!!Click to expand...

Hey lovely I hope what I have to say will help a bit. I POAS at 9, 10, and 11DPO and all were BFN. I got my faint line on 12DPO and when I tested this morning, 13 DPO the line is still faint. So if you are PG then give yourself some time for the hormones to catch up!! :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Mrs A-- CD 1 for me, too. Welcome. :haha:


----------



## Karynmski

CD 13 for me and I'm impatiently waiting to O. According to my OPK's maybe Sunday or monday.... Hurry up ovaries! :growlmad:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Hey lovely I hope what I have to say will help a bit. I POAS at 9, 10, and 11DPO and all were BFN. I got my faint line on 12DPO and when I tested this morning, 13 DPO the line is still faint. So if you are PG then give yourself some time for the hormones to catch up!! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

THANK YOU! It's so hard not to think it will never happen after months (and I know for some it's been years so what the heck am I complaining about). I really appreciate the positivity!


----------



## kassiaethne

So i ended up in the hospital and am on tons of painkillers and had an mr done along with sedation and a couple other things...so am kind of hopeing this month isnt my month anymore. Upside once the pain is under control the meds they will have me on it will be okay to keep ttc


----------



## ohmyapplepie

Hey!! Can i join please!? plan to test on 24th Jan..if i hold out that long! teehee!

I came off BC in June'12, but was taking the what will be will be approach until this month which is our first month using OPKs and the Clearblue Fertility Monitor! No peak on that but Ive heard that's common for the first month as it gets to know you! Highs on the monitor 5th, 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th and today! Positive OPKS on 7th & 8th & DTD 5th, 6th, 7th, 8th, and today! This will be our first FC we're one of the lucky couples who fall first month ttc!! OHs birthday is in feb and would love to wrap up a BFP for his present! Ahh...please let it be! x


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *ALLFORTHEGIRL* :happydance::bfp: ​

:test: *All Ladies with past due test dates* :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, BABYSAA, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, MRSMOHR, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, x MRS.H x, LITTLEDOUNO and TXBEAUTY123 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*LIZLOVELUST* I say wait a couple of days for more temps, it looks to me that you have already OVd... GL:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* I conceived with creamy CM each time, I rarely get EWCM and when I do it is most times after OV. GL FXD!:dust:


*LILYBUMP* I hope it is the start of your BFP! By the looks, it may be :dust:


*SARAHBEAR731* I am not convinced, all urine tests have different sensitivity and until you bleed or a blood test says otherwise, you will continue to build HCG and be pregnant. FXD! :dust:


*KASSIAETHNE* I hope you are feeling better Hun after all that is going on with you :hugs::flower:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *BABYHOPES., MOMWANNABE81, KEL21, AMARYLLISRED, and MRS A* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February will be up MONDAY-TUESDAY!!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 85 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## babysaa

Sorry MsMM24 I thought I had said I'm out, must of been on another Jan testing thread.

See you on the February testing thread!!!

Congrats to all those that got their BFP :happydance: this month and hugs :hugs: to those AF got.


----------



## nikki0770

Can i join? im due to test on Jan 17th :D


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats girls :)


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Ok so I have taken a more relaxed approach this time. No temping, opk nothing. So we will see what happens. Please add me for the 30th the day after AF suppose to arrive. GL everyone and congrats on all the BFPs!!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Well I caved and tested this afternoon... but bfn :/
Oh well... af still not here, I'm at 12dpo - should be tomorrow, but no cramps nothing. 
I'm worried now I O'd late ?

boooo. Feeling down.


----------



## Cryptichun

Dutchiekins hugs I'm sorry! I hope things work out :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats everyone on your BFPS!! 

I am a POAS addict so I have already tested the last few days with BFN's... AF should be here Monday but I dont have any symptoms so I am not holding out any hope.


----------



## Cryptichun

Good luck Brandy! Sending baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## sarahbear731

MrsMM24 said:


> *SARAHBEAR731* I am not convinced, all urine tests have different sensitivity and until you bleed or a blood test says otherwise, you will continue to build HCG and be pregnant. FXD! :dust:

I got a call from the nurse this morning. Seems the front desk clerk input the wrong code into the computer when he printed out my results (or something ... I didn't quite understand what she was saying :shrug:), but the lab results are in the computer as a :bfp:!! :happydance: I have an appt scheduled for the 29th - I should be almost 8 weeks by then. :cloud9:


----------



## under25ttc

Sarah bear, I also go Jan 29th for my first ultra sound. I will be 7 weeks then .


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Mrs. A and Amarrylis- Sorry to hear the :witch: got you! :hugs:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Tested today with a cheapy at 8DPO FMU, and :bfn: BUT I swear I see something in the test line... maybe it'll show up tomorrow when I test again... I feel positive... usually I have test anxiety, but I didn't today, so I'm sticking with my PMA that this will be my month :)


----------



## sarahbear731

under25ttc said:


> Sarah bear, I also go Jan 29th for my first ultra sound. I will be 7 weeks then .

Yay! :happydance: Bump buddies!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats girls on your BFP

Please if anyone can share there experiences with me I'm so worried, I'm 10dpo and I don't even have any sign of the slightest second pink line, but I'm cramping on and off near my ovaries or at least where I think that's what I think it is, I'm thirsty all the time sorry tmi I have diarrhoea,bloating and sore breasts.

Is it too early to test or am I out?


----------



## sarahbear731

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Congrats girls on your BFP
> 
> Please if anyone can share there experiences with me I'm so worried, I'm 10dpo and I don't even have any sign of the slightest second pink line, but I'm cramping on and off near my ovaries or at least where I think that's what I think it is, I'm thirsty all the time sorry tmi I have diarrhoea,bloating and sore breasts.
> 
> Is it too early to test or am I out?

I tested at 10, 12, and 14dpo and I didn't get my :bfp: until 18dpo. I also had all of those symptoms. Just remember that you're not out until the :witch: shows. Good luck, hun!! FX'd for you and sending you tons of :dust:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

sarahbear731 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Congrats girls on your BFP
> 
> Please if anyone can share there experiences with me I'm so worried, I'm 10dpo and I don't even have any sign of the slightest second pink line, but I'm cramping on and off near my ovaries or at least where I think that's what I think it is, I'm thirsty all the time sorry tmi I have diarrhoea,bloating and sore breasts.
> 
> Is it too early to test or am I out?
> 
> I tested at 10, 12, and 14dpo and I didn't get my :bfp: until 18dpo. I also had all of those symptoms. Just remember that you're not out until the :witch: shows. Good luck, hun!! FX'd for you and sending you tons of :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply and reassurance :hugs: so happy for you hun happy and healthy 9 months xx :kiss:


----------



## cflower04

Got my :bfp: this morning! 11 dpo as far as I know. Baby was conceived on Christmas Eve/Day or New Year's Eve/Day!

[IMG]https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr325/classicalflower_ire/DSCF7552_zps6ed42a0f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DuchessDiva

Don't know if I'm going to bother testing tomorrow. FF took away my crosshairs. :cry: they had me as 11 dpo today (I thought I was closer to 13 dpo) but I guess after 2 days of plummeting temps, they've changed their minds. :grr:


----------



## Girly922

Big congrats cflower!! H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## lorojovanos

MRS- Can you add me for the 21st please? I cannot believe it, I'm 4 dpo, with solid CH's and a temp spike! I can't believe it, fingers crossed temp stays rising...


----------



## allforthegirl

cflower Congrats!

Sarahbear Congrats again!!

I am very happy to be going into this first trimester with you. Though I like the TTW thread compared to the 1st Tri one. So you guys will see me hanging around here lots LOL


----------



## sarahbear731

allforthegirl said:


> cflower Congrats!
> 
> Sarahbear Congrats again!!
> 
> I am very happy to be going into this first trimester with you. Though I like the TTW thread compared to the 1st Tri one. So you guys will see me hanging around here lots LOL

thank you, allforthegirl!! congrats to you, too!! :baby::hugs:


----------



## gabbygabz

Wow, congrats to all the BFPs! That's so so exciting!

As for me, I have a question about mid-cycle spotting. Pretty much like clockwork on 9 dpo I usually get a little pink cm with maybe a spot or 2 of red and in past months it's gone off and on until actual AF shows up or one month it basically showed every day through AF. My luteal phase is 15 days pretty much on the dot for actual flow to start but I can't seem to stop this spotting in between and I'm starting to think that's what the hold up is! :coffee:

I've tried baby aspirin but am wondering if anyone's had any good luck with other things (B6, Vitex, Red Raspbery, etc.) for getting mid-cycle spotting under control?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## under25ttc

Sarah bear, bump buddies for sure :)


----------



## HWPG

gabby, i have had good results with vit b complex.


----------



## mrs.ginger

Yay! I love waking up to added BFP's! Congratulations ladies!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Congratulations on all your BFP's Ladies! I'm so very excited for you! 
I'm a little more cheerful today. I was real down yesterday with a bfn. But today still no af, no cramps.  Sorry for tmi, but meand hubby bd'd last night (he was being allromantic and trying to cheer me up- such a sweety) And usually this close to af I have a bit of spotting after... nothing! not even a spot. My bb's still don't hurt >.<
I either ovulated way later then I thought I did, or something is up  
My cycle's have been a regular 27- 28 days for the past 4 months. 
Only a deviation of 29 the month before.... come on body tell me something! bah!

Anyways I refuse to count myself out until the witch is here. :)


----------



## DBZ34

gabbygabz said:


> Wow, congrats to all the BFPs! That's so so exciting!
> 
> As for me, I have a question about mid-cycle spotting. Pretty much like clockwork on 9 dpo I usually get a little pink cm with maybe a spot or 2 of red and in past months it's gone off and on until actual AF shows up or one month it basically showed every day through AF. My luteal phase is 15 days pretty much on the dot for actual flow to start but I can't seem to stop this spotting in between and I'm starting to think that's what the hold up is! :coffee:
> 
> I've tried baby aspirin but am wondering if anyone's had any good luck with other things (B6, Vitex, Red Raspbery, etc.) for getting mid-cycle spotting under control?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!

Mid-cycle spotting can be due to a lower progesterone level. Have you tried progesterone cream? I might talk to your GP too, to get it checked out....


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks DBZ34, I have made an appt with my GP for after when my next period would have ended so we'll be able to do a full work up. 

In the meantime after the pink/red spot this morning I've got a fair amount of brownish/yellowish discharge on a panytliner now so really who knows anymore. Sheesh.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *ALLFORTHEGIRL* :happydance::bfp: ​

:test: *CINDYLOU77, CIZ, DUTCHIEKINS, FRIZZYNAD, TWAG * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, MRSMOHR, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, x MRS.H x, LITTLEDOUNO and TXBEAUTY123 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*SARAHBEAR731* YAY! I knew it was a solid strong BFP! CONGRATS again! It seems with you and *UNDER25TTC* going in on the 29th we have a group. I have my 24wk scan and appt on that same day.... 


*ALEXAS MOMMY* Hope it is the start of your BFP, give it about 1-2 full days before you test again GL FXD!:dust:


*BLUEMOONBUBBA* it is very early for you. I think you should try to relax and look for another 3-4 days. I've never gotten a BFP before 13/14DPO.... GL FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *BABYSAA* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February will be up MONDAY-TUESDAY!!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 85 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## Tower6

Hello MRSMM! Question while your viewing the thread :winkwink: I know you said that I shouldn't take the progesterone till after O but can I start the b6 now? I'm still WTT...


----------



## lizlovelust

dont think ive even Oed yet, here comes another wonky cycle!


----------



## MrsMM24

Tower6 said:


> Hello MRSMM! Question while your viewing the thread :winkwink: I know you said that I shouldn't take the progesterone till after O but can I start the b6 now? I'm still WTT...

Yes, B6 is fine to take prior to OV. It is actually used to help enhance your hormone level. Some people also say that it helped with the CM they produced which could be correct because of the help it is actually providing to their hormones. Do not exceed 100mg a day (especially if you are taking a prenatal or multi vit). B6 can be taken the entire cycle.


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- You should have taken the Clomid. Look how quickly it made you ovulate your last cycle. I know you said you were NTNP, but it looks to me, like you aren;t exactly doing that especially with your BD pattern. It isn't your *norm* to do every other day. 
I say, take the Clomid and get going, or really NTNP and stop temping. Thats just my two cents though


----------



## Karynmski

gabbygabz said:


> Wow, congrats to all the BFPs! That's so so exciting!
> 
> As for me, I have a question about mid-cycle spotting. Pretty much like clockwork on 9 dpo I usually get a little pink cm with maybe a spot or 2 of red and in past months it's gone off and on until actual AF shows up or one month it basically showed every day through AF. My luteal phase is 15 days pretty much on the dot for actual flow to start but I can't seem to stop this spotting in between and I'm starting to think that's what the hold up is! :coffee:
> 
> I've tried baby aspirin but am wondering if anyone's had any good luck with other things (B6, Vitex, Red Raspbery, etc.) for getting mid-cycle spotting under control?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!

I've heard that B-6 is good for spotting. I'm taking the B Super Complex to see if my LP gets any longer. Good luck!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats to those with new :bfp: :flower:


----------



## Plex

Heya just a quick update :bfn: xx

Congratulations to everyones :bfp:!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindylou777

bfn...


----------



## Dantz

I know I'm finally in a good place mentally and emotionally because I offically LOVE logging onto here and seeing the BFP's, whereas before it made me kind of sad and jealous. 

Afm, though, I got another BFN this morning (11dpo) with a wondfo. I know it's still early for normal people, but why the heck can't I be one of those early BFP people?!? haha 

I'm out of the good tests, so I'll be using IC's the ones that have no name and are blue where wondfos are pink) Hopefully they give me what I want to see!

Loro - I'm so excited for you!!! Good signs, good signs!


----------



## Cryptichun

Congratulations to all the :bfp:!


----------



## DBZ34

Cristeena said:


> LilyBump said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really hope so! Waiting to potentially clearly see more color to it though before I let myself get excited and get an FRER. What kind of test did you use and how far along?
> 
> I got a super faint line around 9-10 dpo on Wondfo hpt from amazon.com. It then got darker by 13 DPO, but never super dark. It turned out to be a chemical and I miscarried at 4+3. I am sure had it not been a chemical, it would have been way darker around 9-10 dpo, and I probably could've seen it at 8dpo. I've seen a few girls on here get positives with wondfo as early as 7dpo.Click to expand...

Omg, Cristeena! How did I miss this? I'm so so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Cindylou777

today was the end of the 2ww and bfn.. but.. I am so excited... I know God is listening.. I had one great follie this cycle that is more then I have EVER had and not only that but I know I ovulated which hasn't happened in 4 years.. and AF showed WITHOUT MEDS this time.. Seeing the BFP would have been the best, but knowing that we are all these steps closer excites me as well!!!


----------



## HWPG

great news for you cindy :)


----------



## Doodlover

I am out for this month:( Congrats to the BFP's and see the rest of you gals in February!


----------



## Sammie100

Cindylou777 said:


> today was the end of the 2ww and bfn.. but.. I am so excited... I know God is listening.. I had one great follie this cycle that is more then I have EVER had and not only that but I know I ovulated which hasn't happened in 4 years.. and AF showed WITHOUT MEDS this time.. Seeing the BFP would have been the best, but knowing that we are all these steps closer excites me as well!!!


:happydance: Good for you! Did you sweet talk your ovaries? :thumbup:


----------



## CastawayBride

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Congrats girls on your BFP
> 
> Please if anyone can share there experiences with me I'm so worried, I'm 10dpo and I don't even have any sign of the slightest second pink line, but I'm cramping on and off near my ovaries or at least where I think that's what I think it is, I'm thirsty all the time sorry tmi I have diarrhoea,bloating and sore breasts.
> 
> Is it too early to test or am I out?

I got a BFN on 9 DPO and a BFP on 11 DPO!!


----------



## DuchessDiva

Still cramping like mad, no :witch: and FF took away my O!!!

What a rotten day!

:grr:


----------



## Cryptichun

Congratulations Castawaybride!


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro- we haven't been BDing every otyher day on purpose, it's just happening, we are just going with the flow, and I temp still cause other wise I have no idea if AF is coming or if I'm having another wonky cycle or not...

Other news, man I've been feeling so crappy lately, headaches really bad, stummach aches, severe fatigue, body aches....Maybe I have the flu? :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats to all the new BFPs :)


----------



## nikki0770

Congrats to all the ladies with bfp's!!!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Congrats to the new BFPS. And yay Loro for ovulating. Liz I hope you feel better. Sometimes I feel sick right before ovulation.

AFM I will be testing in the morning.


----------



## Lilbynon

May i join? Suppost to test on the 21st. Anyone else testing that day....... it will be my third baby if so


----------



## MyBabyBlues

Can I join AF due on the 14th


----------



## Alexas Mommy

welcome newcomers :) 

I just came on to post before bed... My boobs are quite sore tonight, and I still have strong positive vibes about this being my month! testing again when I wake up- it will be 9dpo :)


----------



## Renaendel

Will you please update my testing date to the 17th. I think I had posted for the 14th earlier.


----------



## mrs.ginger

Hoping the possibility of my chart being triphasic brings me something good this month!


----------



## SLCMommy

May I join?! In 2012 in January & September I lost two boys. First one at 14 weeks, and last one a few months ago at 16 weeks.

Tonight we BD and im fertile...so im in the TWW.

Going to test January 26th!


----------



## Lindss

Lilbynon said:


> May i join? Suppost to test on the 21st. Anyone else testing that day....... it will be my third baby if so

I am testing that day!! We are trying for our third as well. This will be our 8th mnth ttc! Do you feel like this could be your month?


----------



## DuchessDiva

My temp went back up this morning, so I tested... No surprise! :bfn: :shrug: 

I expected it, so not a big deal. I think I simply had an annovulatory cycle this go-round. I happens. Still feel like the :witch: is imminent because my back is just on fire.

Good luck ladies! It's only mid month! Keep getting those :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Well tested this morning and :bfn: for me! I expected that after being so sick this week. I really feel like i am just out this cycle..... 

Hope and Luna????


----------



## Dutchiekins

I tested this morning again Bfn... but no sign of af. :/ Argh!
If I base this month on the last 3 completely regular months I'm 2 days late. But I'll say 1 day for good measure. Silly body, why are you playing games on me?
No symptoms still I had some very very mild cramps yesterday. Nospotting at all.


----------



## BabyHopes.

hopeforbfp said:


> Congrats to the new BFPS. And yay Loro for ovulating. Liz I hope you feel better. Sometimes I feel sick right before ovulation.
> 
> AFM I will be testing in the morning.

Good luck Hope!


----------



## hopeforbfp

June- Luna had AF show up early this month so she won't be testing today :(

AFM- BFN :cry: even though I know sperm count is really low and it's unlikely for BFP, it still gets me soo down. So much for different charts and no symptoms.


----------



## Cryptichun

hopeforbfp I'm sorry! Isn't there things your OH can do to raise sperm count? I know from health class men should avoid putting on fresh underpants from the dryer when they just got out. Exercise that involves bicycling. Basically things that put heat down there could drop their count. Fxed for you on the next try! :hugs: good luck!


----------



## Lilbynon

Lindss said:


> Lilbynon said:
> 
> 
> May i join? Suppost to test on the 21st. Anyone else testing that day....... it will be my third baby if so
> 
> I am testing that day!! We are trying for our third as well. This will be our 8th mnth ttc! Do you feel like this could be your month?Click to expand...

I have a feeling it is, lol. We just started ntnp this cycle, as it took a year to concive our second child. We want them close in age this time. What how old arre your other children Lindss?


----------



## Dutchiekins

Hope,I'm sure you've read it before... but I also was told that caffeine helps a guys 'lil guys'... and this may sound completely ridiculous, but letting him watch some adult'ish videos just before sex also speeds up the swimmers and gives them an adrenaline boost to get the job done!

I'm sure you've been trying lots of different things though,don't worry you will get it eventually.God has a plan!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Dutch did you say caffeine is good for sperm count? I've always thought the opposite. I've heard some women swear that when their DH quit soda they got pregnant. Interesting though. 

He is taking fertility blend for men, a multi vitamin, and ginseng. He avoids heat down there and makes sure that he only wears boxer shorts and nothing too tight. We will be doing iui next month but part of me just wants to jump straight to ivf and just get this wait over with.


----------



## Dutchiekins

hopeforbfp said:


> Dutch did you say caffeine is good for sperm count? I've always thought the opposite. I've heard some women swear that when their DH quit soda they got pregnant. Interesting though.
> 
> He is taking fertility blend for men, a multi vitamin, and ginseng. He avoids heat down there and makes sure that he only wears boxer shorts and nothing too tight. We will be doing iui next month but part of me just wants to jump straight to ivf and just get this wait over with.

Yea well my baby books say too much caffeine for me is a no no, but my Hubby was delighted to know that caffeine for him is supposed to improve his lil guys swim, and give them an energy boost. I suppose it could be different for everyone. My fertility book also says that when men watch a sex scene, they get a sort of competitive instinct, and their sperm will actually swim faster. I laughed so hard at that, as my man is WAY too competitive already, but who knows... maybe it actually helps?


----------



## Dutchiekins

P.s...Im getting this from "What to expect Before your expecting." And also "Pregnancy from preconception to birth" justso you know Im not making it up for fun. hehehe!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations to all the bfp's!! 
SLCMommy-- Sorry about your second loss. :hugs: But good to see you back on the ttc wagon! You WILL get that bfp! 

To all in the tww-- hang in there!! And to all who got bfn's... it's not over until the :witch: shows her big, ugly, wart-ridden face! :)


----------



## Cryptichun

I'm not sure if ginseng would be a good thing. Ginseng is a muscle relaxer...don't know if it'll work,but fxed it will. And, maybe with the guys and coffee thing it was the sugar intake on the soda being cut baack that boost their count? Just a suggestion. Wish you much luck! :)


----------



## Alexas Mommy

mrs.ginger said:


> Hoping the possibility of my chart being triphasic brings me something good this month!

Mine looks triphasic too!


----------



## Girly922

Well I have a feeling the :witch: is on her way. All day I have had AF cramps, I've had backache for a couple of days and I'm so tired. Plus my bbs are sore. I'm surprised she's not here yet. Definitely feels like it!! :(


----------



## turtlemomma

5 dpo. Sometimes the tww is just so boring! I've decided not to symptom spot until after 6 dpo and I'm only counting something as a possible symptom if its completely new and totally different than I've ever had EVER! LOL :) I'm really trying to be level headed this month and not get my hopes up.

CONGRATS to all the Bfps! 

:hugs: to those the witch got.


----------



## hopeforbfp

That's funny about it being a competitive thing. My DH only seems to be competitive with me on things not other guys but he doesn't really have a lot of guy friends lol. Ill have to try that. This month we decided to make some of our own videos lol. He said he'd rather see me than anyone else. I figured he needed something he liked to watch when he needed to get samples for iui. I know it really excited him but I don't know about striking a competitive instinct lol. 

I was told ginseng by another lady on BnB. It help her DH improve his SA so I figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Here I just googled it ...

https://www.livestrong.com/article/160351-what-are-the-benefits-of-ginseng-for-male-fertility/


----------



## Tower6

hopeforbfp said:


> Dutch did you say caffeine is good for sperm count? I've always thought the opposite. I've heard some women swear that when their DH quit soda they got pregnant. Interesting though.
> 
> He is taking fertility blend for men, a multi vitamin, and ginseng. He avoids heat down there and makes sure that he only wears boxer shorts and nothing too tight. We will be doing iui next month but part of me just wants to jump straight to ivf and just get this wait over with.

I absolutely agree! If u look on two week waits website there's a whole section that says to drink a redbull before trying and his swimmers will be in full force haha


----------



## Tower6

.. All :bfp: stories too! I might add to that


----------



## Renaendel

**TMI TYPE QUESTION**

If you are still reading you were warned.

Where do you draw the line between marking down nausea versus vomiting in Fertility Friend. This morning I woke up only to throw up in my mouth, but just a little bit, enough to swallow. Ohh gosh I am so sorry for this post. It really isn't quite vomiting, but I would not call it just nausea either. Which would you mark in the symptom tracker :sick:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Renaendel said:


> **TMI TYPE QUESTION**
> 
> If you are still reading you were warned.
> 
> Where do you draw the line between marking down nausea versus vomiting in Fertility Friend. This morning I woke up only to throw up in my mouth, but just a little bit, enough to swallow. Ohh gosh I am so sorry for this post. It really isn't quite vomiting, but I would not call it just nausea either. Which would you mark in the symptom tracker :sick:

Put nausea, but in your notes write a detailed message to remind yourself.
At least that is what I would do!:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Renaendel said:


> **TMI TYPE QUESTION**
> 
> If you are still reading you were warned.
> 
> Where do you draw the line between marking down nausea versus vomiting in Fertility Friend. This morning I woke up only to throw up in my mouth, but just a little bit, enough to swallow. Ohh gosh I am so sorry for this post. It really isn't quite vomiting, but I would not call it just nausea either. Which would you mark in the symptom tracker :sick:

Sounds like indigestion to me. You can burp up bile with it. Has happened to me before.... not anytime lately, but it has happened and that is what my Dr called it when I asked.


----------



## Dutchiekins

Oh Oh... I also read that for low sperm counts, morning is a better time to BD (first thing!) Because his little guys haven't been kicked around or changed temp all day. And men are at their lowest temp first thing in the am too! 
We haven't done tests yet to see what our fertility is, but I've taken some of these things into consideration anyways! Although its much more convenient to BD in the evening so that you can stay laying down afterwards. 

I have a question! I so far have had no symptoms except some mild cramping yesterday.... but today I have a bit of shortness of breath. And my arms are really heavy. Actually I noticed it last night while I was sleeping, my arms were bothering me... like they are achy and tired. That is a bit odd? But it could be af... 
I also smelled like butter this morning? But I've just started using Coconut Oil after my evening shower before bed - so I attributed it to that (I highly recommend indulging yourself in a coconut oil rub, its fantastic)

These symptoms could be a cold coming on also


----------



## Tower6

I would do the same as I have had that EXACT question this weeK. I was marking nausea and putting that I threw up but since I'm not even "O" yet (so not prego) then my debate was wether I should mark illness or just nausea. I kno that it was not the flu or virus so I ended up leaving illness out once and checking it once lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I always mark "nausea" if I feel nauseous. I never throw up. Even with two pregnancies, I never actually threw up. But I gagged a lot. So if I FEEL nauseous to the point where I feel it's out of the ordinary, I mark it. 
If I were to actually throw up, I'd put it in the notes.


----------



## CastawayBride

The only time I have shortness of breath so far is when I am pushing myself physical but sometimes I feel like my heart is racing esp. when lying down...

I have also been fortunate to have no morning sickness....I am extremely fatigued though!:haha:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Ok so I am not sure about this, but I POAS this morning and I swear I saw a faint line. I'm not sure because I did it and walked away. I'm pretty sure it was within the 10 min time frame. I have never seen anything and I mean nothing. No evap, not a questionable possibility, just stark white. So I am, as usual, trying not to get my hopes up. It was on an IC so I don't know how sensitive those are. How long should I wait to retest?


----------



## Alexas Mommy

If I were you, mrs.ginger, I would test again tomorrow morning!


----------



## CastawayBride

mrs.ginger said:


> Ok so I am not sure about this, but I POAS this morning and I swear I saw a faint line. I'm not sure because I did it and walked away. I'm pretty sure it was within the 10 min time frame. I have never seen anything and I mean nothing. No evap, not a questionable possibility, just stark white. So I am, as usual, trying not to get my hopes up. It was on an IC so I don't know how sensitive those are. How long should I wait to retest?

The first time I took it an IC was about 6 days before my period and 10 mins later there was a slight line...I thought it was an evap and threw it out...I guess it wasn't b/c at 11 DPO and 5 mins later it showed BFP they do take time to come up they are often not instant like a FRER!!!


----------



## mrs.ginger

Honestly that is why I walked away! Nothing came up but the control line so I left it. But when I looked at it just a few minutes later I saw something. 

Posted on another thread in response to some questions asked:
I did take a pic but I cannot get it good enough to see anything. When I try to take it close it gets very blurry. I am 12 DPO today. AF due Monday. I have an ept but I don't know if I should use it. I was kinda thinking that I'd wait till tomorrow am and if I got another faint on IC then I would use it.


----------



## CastawayBride

mrs.ginger said:


> Honestly that is why I walked away! Nothing came up but the control line so I left it. But when I looked at it just a few minutes later I saw something.
> 
> Posted on another thread in response to some questions asked:
> I did take a pic but I cannot get it good enough to see anything. When I try to take it close it gets very blurry. I am 12 DPO today. AF due Monday. I have an ept but I don't know if I should use it. I was kinda thinking that I'd wait till tomorrow am and if I got another faint on IC then I would use it.

I would say you defintely have enough HCG for the EPT! DO IT! lol :haha:

I took a regular digi after the wondof on 11 DPO and BFP!!!!


----------



## turtlemomma

Re: the nausea/vomiting debate... If you have a ff VIP membership you can create symptoms to add- if NOT, I would def mark it as nausea and make a note that acid came up. (I have acid reflux so this happens to me frequently). Yuck. :-#

mrs.ginger- I would use that ept tomorrow with fmu! GL :thumbup:

dutchie- I've heard that shortness of breath or the feeling of someone sitting on your chest while lying down can be a symptom of pg... :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

turtlemomma said:


> Re: the nausea/vomiting debate... If you have a ff VIP membership you can create symptoms to add- if NOT, I would def mark it as nausea and make a note that acid came up. (I have acid reflux so this happens to me frequently). Yuck. :-#
> 
> mrs.ginger- I would use that ept tomorrow with fmu! GL :thumbup:
> 
> dutchie- I've heard that shortness of breath or the feeling of someone sitting on your chest while lying down can be a symptom of pg... :flower:


There is a free Iphone app to put all your symptoms and to track your period...that is what I used...

I didn't use my first urine AND it was not a EPT and still got my BFP on 11 DPO after a positive on my Wondof!!


----------



## mrs.ginger

I'm already having a hard time not testing again today! I don't want to waist my other test if it won't show anything. Man I hate this wait!


----------



## nikki0770

mrs.ginger said:


> I'm already having a hard time not testing again today! I don't want to waist my other test if it won't show anything. Man I hate this wait!

I agree. The wait is the WORST! I still have 5 days left to test :( Fx for all you ladies!


----------



## Renaendel

CastawayBride said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Re: the nausea/vomiting debate... If you have a ff VIP membership you can create symptoms to add- if NOT, I would def mark it as nausea and make a note that acid came up. (I have acid reflux so this happens to me frequently). Yuck. :-#
> 
> mrs.ginger- I would use that ept tomorrow with fmu! GL :thumbup:
> 
> dutchie- I've heard that shortness of breath or the feeling of someone sitting on your chest while lying down can be a symptom of pg... :flower:
> 
> 
> There is a free Iphone app to put all your symptoms and to track your period...that is what I used...
> 
> I didn't use my first urine AND it was not a EPT and still got my BFP on 11 DPO after a positive on my Wondof!!Click to expand...

I am pretty lucky, I can count one one hand the number of times I have had heartburn or serious indigestion. In ff I will put nausea and leve a mild puking note. In countdown to pregnancy I will mark both and see what it tells me.


----------



## tardis103

Hey!
I really hope I'm in the right place since I am testing this month. I'm currently 9DPO and fertility friend suggested I test on 1/21, but of course I can't wait that long, so I'm going to test on day 14, which would be 1/17.
I'm not sure when AF is due since my cycles have been nuts since we miscarried in September around 6 or 7 weeks(the unfortunate end to our first BFP at 15 DPO).
I temp so I think I ovulated on CD 29, which was 1/3.
We weren't trying exactly but took a break from preventing for the holidays. We BD'd the 3 days before predicted O and one day after. (With the miscarriage pregnancy, we BD'd once 3 days before O; and I really had very few symptoms. I'm taking the comparison between that and this time around with a grain of salt since it didn't actually result in a sweet little babe. I actually hope this time feels different)
Symptoms:
-High temps- before O, I'm usually around 97.2. Today was 98.4! The last 9 days have all been 97.9 and up.
-Random pinching and pulling in lower abdomen on both sides
-A persistent eye twitch for the past week- never ever lasted more than a day before
-Full breasts
-Random nauseous feelings throughout the day

Fingers crossed that this is our month! The last few months have absolutely sucked since losing the baby and we are ready to move forward!

Baby Dust to All!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

tardis103 said:


> Hey!
> I really hope I'm in the right place since I am testing this month. I'm currently 9DPO and fertility friend suggested I test on 1/21, but of course I can't wait that long, so I'm going to test on day 14, which would be 1/17.
> I'm not sure when AF is due since my cycles have been nuts since we miscarried in September around 6 or 7 weeks(the unfortunate end to our first BFP at 15 DPO).
> I temp so I think I ovulated on CD 29, which was 1/3.
> We weren't trying exactly but took a break from preventing for the holidays. We BD'd the 3 days before predicted O and one day after. (With the miscarriage pregnancy, we BD'd once 3 days before O; and I really had very few symptoms. I'm taking the comparison between that and this time around with a grain of salt since it didn't actually result in a sweet little babe. I actually hope this time feels different)
> Symptoms:
> -High temps- before O, I'm usually around 97.2. Today was 98.4! The last 9 days have all been 97.9 and up.
> -Random pinching and pulling in lower abdomen on both sides
> -A persistent eye twitch for the past week- never ever lasted more than a day before
> -Full breasts
> -Random nauseous feelings throughout the day
> 
> Fingers crossed that this is our month! The last few months have absolutely sucked since losing the baby and we are ready to move forward!
> 
> Baby Dust to All!

Sorry to hear of your loss back in September- I also had a chemical (in November) so I can relate. 
Your symptoms sound promising! Actually, I am 9dpo today as well, and have the same symptoms as you list, minus the eye twitches! 
My breasts hurt the same as they did when I had my chemical, and last month they definitely didn't hurt this much, so I am hoping it is a good sign. I'm due on Friday, but I have several cheapy tests and will be testing pretty much every day until I see a :bfp: (Yes, I really have it in my head that I am pregnant :lol:)

Good luck, and keep us updated!:flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

Alexas Mommy said:


> tardis103 said:
> 
> 
> Hey!
> I really hope I'm in the right place since I am testing this month. I'm currently 9DPO and fertility friend suggested I test on 1/21, but of course I can't wait that long, so I'm going to test on day 14, which would be 1/17.
> I'm not sure when AF is due since my cycles have been nuts since we miscarried in September around 6 or 7 weeks(the unfortunate end to our first BFP at 15 DPO).
> I temp so I think I ovulated on CD 29, which was 1/3.
> We weren't trying exactly but took a break from preventing for the holidays. We BD'd the 3 days before predicted O and one day after. (With the miscarriage pregnancy, we BD'd once 3 days before O; and I really had very few symptoms. I'm taking the comparison between that and this time around with a grain of salt since it didn't actually result in a sweet little babe. I actually hope this time feels different)
> Symptoms:
> -High temps- before O, I'm usually around 97.2. Today was 98.4! The last 9 days have all been 97.9 and up.
> -Random pinching and pulling in lower abdomen on both sides
> -A persistent eye twitch for the past week- never ever lasted more than a day before
> -Full breasts
> -Random nauseous feelings throughout the day
> 
> Fingers crossed that this is our month! The last few months have absolutely sucked since losing the baby and we are ready to move forward!
> 
> Baby Dust to All!
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss back in September- I also had a chemical (in November) so I can relate.
> Your symptoms sound promising! Actually, I am 9dpo today as well, and have the same symptoms as you list, minus the eye twitches!
> My breasts hurt the same as they did when I had my chemical, and last month they definitely didn't hurt this much, so I am hoping it is a good sign. I'm due on Friday, but I have several cheapy tests and will be testing pretty much every day until I see a :bfp: (Yes, I really have it in my head that I am pregnant :lol:)
> 
> Good luck, and keep us updated!:flower:Click to expand...

When I think back to my early spotting of symptoms this is what I think of:
At about 9 DPO I swear I felt buzzing in my uterus on the right side
My breasts started to be become fuller
Drooling when I slept...like hubby asked me to wash the bedding as he was grossed out (gee thanks! lol)
I almost cried at This is 40, really.
I bloated and still am...like really bloated.
I could smell my armpits to the point I thought I stunk :shrug: Hubby said I was crazy he didn't smell anything?? The next day BFP!!!


----------



## tardis103

Alexas Mommy said:


> tardis103 said:
> 
> 
> Hey!
> I really hope I'm in the right place since I am testing this month. I'm currently 9DPO and fertility friend suggested I test on 1/21, but of course I can't wait that long, so I'm going to test on day 14, which would be 1/17.
> I'm not sure when AF is due since my cycles have been nuts since we miscarried in September around 6 or 7 weeks(the unfortunate end to our first BFP at 15 DPO).
> I temp so I think I ovulated on CD 29, which was 1/3.
> We weren't trying exactly but took a break from preventing for the holidays. We BD'd the 3 days before predicted O and one day after. (With the miscarriage pregnancy, we BD'd once 3 days before O; and I really had very few symptoms. I'm taking the comparison between that and this time around with a grain of salt since it didn't actually result in a sweet little babe. I actually hope this time feels different)
> Symptoms:
> -High temps- before O, I'm usually around 97.2. Today was 98.4! The last 9 days have all been 97.9 and up.
> -Random pinching and pulling in lower abdomen on both sides
> -A persistent eye twitch for the past week- never ever lasted more than a day before
> -Full breasts
> -Random nauseous feelings throughout the day
> 
> Fingers crossed that this is our month! The last few months have absolutely sucked since losing the baby and we are ready to move forward!
> 
> Baby Dust to All!
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss back in September- I also had a chemical (in November) so I can relate.
> Your symptoms sound promising! Actually, I am 9dpo today as well, and have the same symptoms as you list, minus the eye twitches!
> My breasts hurt the same as they did when I had my chemical, and last month they definitely didn't hurt this much, so I am hoping it is a good sign. I'm due on Friday, but I have several cheapy tests and will be testing pretty much every day until I see a :bfp: (Yes, I really have it in my head that I am pregnant :lol:)
> 
> Good luck, and keep us updated!:flower:Click to expand...

Isn't it hard not to test? I forgot to add that I tested with a cheapy today -->BFN. But, I'm not discouraged since I tested on day 9 with my first pregnancy and had a BFN, only to have a BFP 6 days later. I knew this, and I tested anyway today to make the nagging part of my brain shut up for a bit! I'm really trying not to think I'm pregnant (even though I do) but I know I'll be disappointed no matter what if AF shows up!
Sorry about your chemical. Our time will come :)


----------



## LilyBump

OMG!! I'm 99% positive I got 2 positives on the dollar store tests tonight!! None have been soooo clear and with definite color! I'll be testing tomorrow morning with FMU and an FRER! I'm so nervous and giddy all at the same time! 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images103278 Looks a lott better in person!

_eta_ the bottom one sat until after the limit (but seen before)..the top one was in 4 mins and even more clear now. No twisting or turning or changing lighting..it's definitely there!


----------



## clynn11

Congrats LilyBump! It won't let me view the images though. I too got what I thought were positives on a $ store test, twice yesterday and once today. Then FRER gave me a BFN so idk what to think anymore :/


----------



## LilyBump

Awww :( Now you've got me nervous! I hope the best for both of us--are you testing again tomorrow morning? 

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/LoveAndBruises20/pos2_12dpo_zpsa87a8433.jpg


----------



## HWPG

Lily, there are def lines on those! Hope the frer is pos also!


----------



## clynn11

Yours are much darker and pinker than mine, I totally think it's your BFP!!! FX for you!!!!

I'm gonna wait like three days, then test again with my other FRER. We'll see what happens.

Here's mine, first pic is first test when it was still wet... second pic is first test dried compared with a second test I had taken 30 minutes after, last pic is the first test on top, second test in the middle, and third test on bottom (and now that the third test has dried it's about the same as the other two). 

But BFN on the FRER! So I have no clue what to think!!!
 



Attached Files:







tweaked.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 22









test 004.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 19









poas 010.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## mrs.ginger

LilyBump said:


> OMG!! I'm 99% positive I got 2 positives on the dollar store tests tonight!! None have been soooo clear and with definite color! I'll be testing tomorrow morning with FMU and an FRER! I'm so nervous and giddy all at the same time!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images103278 Looks a lott better in person!
> 
> _eta_ the bottom one sat until after the limit (but seen before)..the top one was in 4 mins and even more clear now. No twisting or turning or changing lighting..it's definitely there!

I'm in the same position. I tested this am on IC and I think I may have faint BFP. Waiting and testing tomorrow and if it shows something I will use a "real" test too! Good luck!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Blue dye is notorious for false pos. GL to all you ladies testing in the morning!! :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

It looks like two more positives to me!! I would say both of you girls have lines not just faint times..IMO - I can't wait to see what tomorrow shows


----------



## clynn11

Thanks Tower, i'm just so confused cuz I was expecting the BFP on a FRER... then nothing!!! Keeping my FX for all of us!!!!


----------



## LilyBump

I'm sorry, I just couldn't wait..just now tested with my last FRER (I couldn't help myself!) and although obviously faint as it is 10:52pm so definitely diluted..it _is_ there! Going by these tests, I would have to mark myself with a BFP! :cloud9: They're just too visible to discount..at least in person and not with a horrible camera phone! Not to mention, the dried versions of the dollar store tests are just blaring BFP's now!

I'm feeling very, very cautious though and definitely will be picking up another couple of FRER's tomorrow. But so far so good, I hope! :)


I'm not sure if I should start thinking of how to tell OH though or if I should wait? The possibility of a chemical really frightens me now! With my first, I hadn't known about that (nor had to worry as I tested 1-2 weeks after AF was due) and this is only my first ever BFP since my son, that I've known about! I don't know..so far, I've obviously been very impatient! lol


----------



## clynn11

Yaaay! I think you are definitely preggers!!! Congrats LilyBump!!! I would definitely think about telling him hun, with three different tests with definite positives i'd say you're looking great! I think you would want his support with a chemical too, but that of course is just my opinion!!! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## LilyBump

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/LoveAndBruises20/FRER1_zpsaf6abd5d.jpg

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=88024


----------



## clynn11

Woop woop!! BFP!!! Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## LilyBump

Thank you sooo much, clynn11! I think I will tell him soon because I do want to share in all of it..but I do want to wait until after I test tomorrow, with hopefully a more blaring one on an frer like the dollar store ones are now. To me, your tests looked really good! Definitely test again soon, I'm really hoping for you!!! :dust:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Congratulations LilyBump!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

LilyBump said:


> I'm sorry, I just couldn't wait..just now tested with my last FRER (I couldn't help myself!) and although obviously faint as it is 10:52pm so definitely diluted..it _is_ there! Going by these tests, I would have to mark myself with a BFP! :cloud9: They're just too visible to discount..at least in person and not with a horrible camera phone! Not to mention, the dried versions of the dollar store tests are just blaring BFP's now!
> 
> I'm feeling very, very cautious though and definitely will be picking up another couple of FRER's tomorrow. But so far so good, I hope! :)
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should start thinking of how to tell OH though or if I should wait? The possibility of a chemical really frightens me now! With my first, I hadn't known about that (nor had to worry as I tested 1-2 weeks after AF was due) and this is only my first ever BFP since my son, that I've known about! I don't know..so far, I've obviously been very impatient! lol

First of all- huge congrats! Second, I can totally relate to being worried about a chemical, as last time I was pg (nov) I was going to wait to tell OH as I wanted to make sure I was going to make it past 5 weeks, but in talking to a friend, she told me it might be best to tell him so that you can have someone to lean on (might just be a quick beginning and end, but believe me, it still causes a lot of upset), well I ended up telling him about the pregnancy, just to miscarry 3 days later. I am super glad I told him as he was a huge support for me, and it made us even closer than we had been before (and we have always been close.) so maybe something to think about :)

:flower:


----------



## Girly922

Huge congrats LilyBump!! :hugs:


----------



## spacecat

Congrats everyone who got their BFP! 

I'm 9 dpo and having plenty of symptoms. So far nothing but BFNs though. GL ladies!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats new BFP'ers H&H 9 months!


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats to all the new bfp's :flower:


----------



## Sarahpg

Congrats to all the bfps!!! I'm out AF got me this AM, on to February hoping for a valentines day BFP!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Oh my goodness Congratulations on the Bfp'S ladies!!!! 

I'm 15 dpo today (assuming I didn't O later then I thought) still no af ... Im gonna test again in the am. Yesterday was bfn.


----------



## Lindss

LilyBump said:


> Awww :( Now you've got me nervous! I hope the best for both of us--are you testing again tomorrow morning?
> 
> https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/LoveAndBruises20/pos2_12dpo_zpsa87a8433.jpg

Those both look like strong BFP's to me!!! Yay LilyBump!!!:happydance:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Sorry to hear sarahpg- here's to a Valentine :bfp:
:hug:


----------



## Lindss

clynn11 said:


> Thanks Tower, i'm just so confused cuz I was expecting the BFP on a FRER... then nothing!!! Keeping my FX for all of us!!!!

Those also look like BFP's to mee!!!:happydance:


----------



## Dutchiekins

Oops I didnt mean to post that here twice. I deff think those are BFp's So I wouldnt worry!!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

So my period is due on the 21st... :) but I think I will take a HPT on the 20th, I am pretty sure that would give me an accurate answer!!! :happydance:

I tested today, obviously it was a big :bfn: haha.....I thought I could wait, but I couldn't!!! 

Now hubby has hidden my hpt's at my parents house (of all places) so I definitely will not be able to test until Sunday. :rofl: 

I know crazy MEN!!!


----------



## mrs.ginger

I think I may have my BFP. I'm not banking on it yet but there are definitely faint lines on all three tests since yesterday. Today I am 13 DPO. What do you ladies think? Can you see the lines?


----------



## mrs.ginger

OK NOW here is the pic. Sorry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Honey, I can definitely see a BFP on the blue dye one :) I am very bad at tests, but I thought I would give my opinion!! <3 

And I also see a 2nd line on the middle pink dye one!!! 

I would say BFP's :) :) :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

mrs.ginger OMG I can see the line on both of them. CONGRATS!! I am so happy for you!! Though I don't like the blue dye ones, but I still see it on the red dye ones too!! Wana be bump buddies? I just signed up on countdown to my PG.
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Thank you ! I would love to be bump buddies! I'm still nervous. I keep thinking that I can see the line but something is gonna happen and it's going to disappear! Then I thought what if I am the only one that can SEE the line! So crazy all the things going through my head. It just isn't real! Yet!

Eta: I am really sooooo happy you can see it too!! If I wanted to do another test, a red dye test, what's the best one to get? I still want reassurance I think lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

mrs.ginger said:


> Thank you ! I would love to be bump buddies! I'm still nervous. I keep thinking that I can see the line but something is gonna happen and it's going to disappear! Then I thought what if I am the only one that can SEE the line! So crazy all the things going through my head. It just isn't real! Yet!
> 
> Eta: I am really sooooo happy you can see it too!! If I wanted to do another test, a red dye test, what's the best one to get? I still want reassurance I think lol.

FRER is the best from what I have heard. I just wanted to see what a different brand showed and I tried a equate brand, blue dye, and there was hardly a line when I am getting a clear one with FRER. Plus with the FRER I am getting a progressively darker line!!

And yes I do see the line. And every where i have read, including on the information pamphlet in the packages say "No matter how faint the line it is pos"


----------



## tardis103

Congrats to all the BFPs!
Broke down on the way home from church and bought 5 Clear Blue Digital tests (on sale at Target)!
Took one and got a BFN on 10 DPO but I know it is too early. POS helps me to relax the rest of the day though.
I still have back pain, constipation, and random cramping. 

Here's to those of us still waiting!!


----------



## Tower6

Congrats ladies- and ginger I thought ur chart l


----------



## Tower6

Oops dang phone! 
Ginger thought your chart looked great all along so IMO I'd feel pretty confident about the lines


----------



## Karynmski

Congrats to clynn, Mrs. Ginger and LilyBump!!! So many :bfp:!!! Hope the :dust: rubs off on me!!!


----------



## mrs.ginger

Tower6 said:


> Oops dang phone!
> Ginger thought your chart looked great all along so IMO I'd feel pretty confident about the lines

I know! I've just been so worried that I am reading something into the chart that doesn't really mean anything! I did have a nice increase in temp again this morning! I guess I need to go out tomorrow and get a FRER so I can relax about it. It still hasn't sunk in!


----------



## Dutchiekins

I'm so nervous today ladies! Because I'm having off and on mild cramps all day. And just a general blah feeling. I almost feel stomach sick. :/ I hope af isn't on the way. 15 dpo...I PROMISED I wouldn't test again until the am.


----------



## HWPG

You can do it, dutchie. Hold out til the morning!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Dutch at 15dpo a test should be accurate at any time of the day. Have you tested any other days?


----------



## Dutchiekins

Yea I tested yesterday morning and still bfn! But I usually spot a day before af... and I've had nothing. My cervix is very high and turned upwards. So my finger's are still crossed. I haven't had any symptoms up until now except once in awhile very very mild cramps. 
And today I am having them all day but they are very mild  

Last night I smelled ketchup on a plate from across the room, and my hubby thought I was insane, but it could have been a small coincidence. I haven't had anything else. 
Anyways my hubby forbids me to test again until tomorrow morning at least lol.


----------



## clynn11

Thanks to all the congrats. Still very doubtful since my FRER was a BFN yesterday :/ Been sitting here waiting for AF to show. Could've shown anywhere from 1/12 till 1/20.

So i'm waiting until the morning of the 15th to test again with my other FRER. If that one is BFN and AF is still a no show i'll take a FRRR on the morning of the 21st.

And Congrats to all of the other BFPs!!!! Yay! This is one lucky thread for sure!


----------



## Mrs A

*think* I may have just got a :bfp: even though I bled for a day and spotted for two, at 10,11 and 12 dpo


----------



## clynn11

Mrs A- definitely could have been IB!!!! Do you have pics of your test? :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Congrats to the BFPs! :happydance: Makes me feel hopeful! 

AFM- 6dpo and already having trouble resisting the urge to pee on something. :wacko: I have 3 FRERs that I'm trying to save for 8, 10, and 12 dpo. (I have a 12 day LP). I think I may go to the dollar store and pick up some tests today for fun. :) I don't know why but seeing BFNs early actually makes me feel better when AF arrives. It sets me up not to be too disappointed. If I waited I think I would get my hopes up too high. LOL


----------



## LilyBump

Thank you all so much for the congrats and well wishes!! I'll be back on soon for a better reply..but wanted to post the picture of my FRER that was done today. Held all during work and finally got the kind of results I wanted to see!!

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/LoveAndBruises20/jan132012_zps38aedf66-1_zps9865d30f.jpg

Does anyone know if you have a dark positive if it's less likely you'll have a chemical? Or does it not matter?


----------



## Mrs A

clynn11 said:


> Mrs A- definitely could have been IB!!!! Do you have pics of your test? :)

It's in pg tests posted by my friend cause my phone is cack!


----------



## Cristeena

LilyBump said:


> Thank you all so much for the congrats and well wishes!! I'll be back on soon for a better reply..but wanted to post the picture of my FRER that was done today. Held all during work and finally got the kind of results I wanted to see!!
> 
> https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/LoveAndBruises20/jan132012_zps38aedf66-1_zps9865d30f.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know if you have a dark positive if it's less likely you'll have a chemical? Or does it not matter?

Lily congrats!!!!!!! Chemicals are usually very faint positives so I wouldn't worry about it. So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Cristeena

Congrats on all the bfps!!!!!


----------



## Sammie100

Out. The witch is here. :cry:


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: Sammie100, sorry AF showed. <3 Hoping you get a Valentine's BFP!!!! <3


----------



## Tower6

Man I'm really Having a hard day... Idk what to think about my cycles based on this digital OPK. Anyone use these? I was so positive and feeling good but now I'm so nervous


----------



## MoodasMomma

BFN, waiting for AF any day now. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Cryptichun

Congratulations to all the BFP! :)


----------



## DBZ34

I'm out! AF just showed. She's a terrible witch this month. Hopefully some pain killers and some sleep will help. Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies! Can't wait to hear about more BFPs! :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:happydance: I started cramping really bad today, which could be a good thing. We went to my cousin's ice skating thing, and I was sitting up straight the whole time...so I hope that wasn't why...my back started hurting too. Arghhh I hate symptom spotting, I try so hard not to but always end up doing it. :)


----------



## Sarahpg

I am officially out, AF showed up today. Onto February, hoping for a valentines BFP. FIngers xed for all those waiting for a Jan BFP!


----------



## HelloBaby31

Count me out for this month. AF is here in full force :( On to February!


----------



## Vanillabean01

Think I'm out... Pretty small start to AF a few days early, but I'm sure she's arrived. :(


----------



## Tower6

So sorry girls that have AF! Im WTT again... Idk if the TWW is harder then the WTT... Then the thought
Of Doing those on repeat while I'm stuck I between both is like... Aghhhhh :wacko:


----------



## Cristeena

Ladies, I am very scared. After our chemical last month we decided to WTT until I graduate in May/June, and we switched to pull out method mid cycle. Well, apparently, we waited too long, and I became super fertile after the early miscarriage (which I have heard of happening) because tonight Im pretty sure I got a faint positive on wondfo. Since we were not trying, I dont even know when I ovulated, but I am guessing I'm around 10 dpo now bc I noticed pain around CD 14. I promised myself and MrsMM24 that I would not test until Jan 31 since I didnt want to go through a chemical again, but I failed and tested early since I felt different this cycle (barely any AF cramps). Sorry this is rambling, but I cannot get excited because I am so terrified this will end in chemical again. Just needed to vent and share this with you ladies, bc DH is asleep right now and I dont want to get him excited all over again. I have research chemical pregnancies sooo much now, but I am still just so scared and nervous that it will happen again. Just wanted to get that out so that if this happens again, I will have the support of you awesome ladies.

Super good luck to everyone, I really appreciate you all so much. I am terribly sorry to those that were visited by AF :(


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Im out the :witch: is here!!


----------



## mowat

Ugh, I don't know what's wrong! I'm about 5dpo and I feel horrible. Flu? Implantation? Anyone had flu-like symptoms around implantation?


----------



## clynn11

Sorry to all who the :witch: got! :hugs:

Cristeena- never apologize for rambling here! It's always welcome. Obviously your worries are completely natural <3 I'm keeping my FX for you and hoping this is a sticky sticky little bean!!! GL hun, we're all here for you!!

mowat- I felt pretty crappy around what would be implantation, but I haven't gotten a for sure BFP yet... FX for both of us that it's a good sign!


----------



## Tower6

Well I had a feeling that your pull out method was going to be a good thing! I think DH Will be beyond happy for you and that you should share it with him once you test again and
Have 2 lines because I think that the tenderness of this whole time for you guys is so priceless- the good and bad. It is something that neither of you can share with anyone else like you can with each other. I had a good feeling about you this month and I wouldn't base anything on just that, however I just had a gut feeling that this was your month even without trying, or should I say almost BECAUSE you weren't trying. I totally understand your apprehensions, I just think if you do get the bfp you shouldn't hold out on telling him 1 because your happiness and joy should be shared to keep the positivity of this angel and 2 because if you don't and you were to go thru this alone it will build up a toughness or a scar (for lack of words at the moment) that will only seperate you from the bond you and him share in this. These guys are watching us and all our crazy ups and downs that we go thru and they're In this with us for a reason, they want this too. I think this is so special, and I think he will too- I mean he was in total control of pulling out and he knows that ( or so we let them think haha ) and that will show him even more that this was a miracle not something you were going all out for ( not that any of us are wrong in tryig) but something that was given to you. And that is just sooooo beautiful to me!

I hope that wasn't just rambling, because I'm trying to speak from the heart but there's not enough words to express the joy I feel for you if this is it! So anyway... FX for you Hun!!!! Plz keep us updated first thing!!


----------



## Tower6

... Geese I forgot to attach that post to
Christeenas!! That was to you hun :hugs: your probably all wondering who I'm rambling too lol sorry!!


----------



## Dutchiekins

I'm 16 dpo today, cd31. No signsof af.... and stiiiilllll a bfn. 
I'm about to go insane. Af was due cd 27. 28 would have been fine... 29 ok too. 
Now she's really late. 

And I really feel like I am pregnant. I have just been trying to be so sure and positive... but Im worried I am fooling myself. 
Down today ladies :(


----------



## lorojovanos

CRISTEENA- I'm thinking of you hon


----------



## lizlovelust

did I O? im having trouble deciding if I did or not


----------



## HWPG

dutchie, what kind of test are you using? maybe they are not sensitive or something.
cristeena, that is what we are here for. i agree you should share all your feelings with your man - scared, excited, anxious, etc - but def feel free to ramble away - we're all gonna do it at some point! GL hun!


----------



## allforthegirl

CRISTEENA I can understand your ramblings!! Instead of the romance of getting that BFP, the BFP actually causes stress and anxiety. You want nothing more than to have that romance and not have to worry about it all. But you are just too scared to. Do you have plans to go to the dr to have your HCG tested? If you request you should be able to get more than one to show progression with levels. That may help with some of the anxieties. I will also send a couple extra angels :angel: your way to help you out in time of need. To guide you and give you a calm and strength to get through this time. I ask you to do the same. If you ask for help from your angels you will receive. Let them wrap you a blanket of white light and protect you! We are here for you too!! Don't forget that!! :hugs: 

P.S. if you need more help with your angels PM me I will be happy to help! :)


----------



## Blosom

After 6 years of trying I got my bfp this morning! I'm due in 2 days for af but it was dark! This was our first month using AI! Ute


----------



## Lindss

Wow, So many BFP\S!!! Congrats ladies!!! Hope the luck of this thread rubs off on me!!! xx 7 dpo today,,,,hate the tww!!!


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats to the new BFPs, so so exciting!

AFM: Who knows what's going on. A little temp dip yesterday but have also been spotting rather heavily (bright red in some cases) with some cramping for the last few days. Not AF style but noticeable. Today temp up just slightly and no spotting along with a BFN for good measure. I'm sure AF will show as scheduled but does she have to make it so new and interesting now that I'm watching so closely? No fair lady! :haha:


----------



## Dutchiekins

I used a First response this morning, the rest of them have been clearblue. Clear negatives on all. 
I have light cramping again today but the same as yesterday, and my cervix is very high. 
 

I would like to learn about my angels allforthegirl.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dutchiekins Please go to my "Positive vibe train! 4 BFP So far!!" thread. You will find some info there.

But we all have angels that are with at all time, plus your Guardian Angel which was given to at birth. Depending on what we are going through in life is depending on how many angels we have to get through those things! We can also ask for more if you feel you are needing them. But for them to help you, you MUST ask! Especially your Guardian Angel, it (and I use *it* because they are asexual) will not step in to help you unless you ask. At that point it is all about surrendering to them, giving them full trust that it will be taken care of when it is meant to.


----------



## Tower6

allforthegirl said:


> Dutchiekins Please go to my "Positive vibe train! 4 BFP So far!!" thread. You will find some info there.
> 
> But we all have angels that are with at all time, plus your Guardian Angel which was given to at birth. Depending on what we are going through in life is depending on how many angels we have to get through those things! We can also ask for more if you feel you are needing them. But for them to help you, you MUST ask! Especially your Guardian Angel, it (and I use *it* because they are asexual) will not step in to help you unless you ask. At that point it is all about surrendering to them, giving them full trust that it will be taken care of when it is meant to.

Love it!!!


----------



## clynn11

:cry: spotting this morning. The :witch: is on her way.

I'm so confused as to what those $ store tests were. Definitely won't be using them ever again. 

Will update a little later.. but basically, i'm out. :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

big congrats to all the bfps!

AFM - I'm out, the nasty :witch: is here


----------



## Renaendel

clynn11 said:


> :cry: spotting this morning. The :witch: is on her way.
> 
> I'm so confused as to what those $ store tests were. Definitely won't be using them ever again.
> 
> Will update a little later.. but basically, i'm out. :cry:

Were they the assured brand dollar store ones? If so I found on the FDA website that those are imported for the dollar stores by a company called Guangzhou Wondfo Bioteh inc. in China. I think that is the same company that does the main amazon test strips.

I myself am going for the OSOM black line cartridges next month instead of the dollar store brand. It looks like there is a long record of people getting positives from these a full day before FRER. The black label ones also don't seem to run into evap problems like one of the other tests. All ths is assuming she shows up in two days.


----------



## Stevi11

Congrats to all the BPF's

AFM- I had my hsg test done last friday. I am now 2dpo. Fingers are crossed. Just found out my 18 year old cousin is expecting. Broke my heart. Oh well cant let it get me down.


----------



## Girly922

Tested this morning and got another bfn. AF hasn't shown her ugly face yet though. :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *LILYBUMP, MRS.GINGER, and BLOSOM* :happydance::bfp: ​

:test: *BABY_DUST, ~BRANDY~, COCHY115, CRYPTICHUN, DANTZ, ELLIE., GINY922, and MYBABYBLUES * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, MRSMOHR, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, x MRS.H x, LITTLEDOUNO, TXBEAUTY123, CINDYLOU77, CIZ, DUTCHIEKINS, FRIZZYNAD, TWAGDOODLOVER, DUCHESSDIVA, HELLOBABY31, HOUSEOFGUCCI, KELLYMASSAGE, PLEX, DATUCKER, GIZETTE, HOPEFORBFP, and MOODASMOMMA *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*MRS A* and *CRISTEENA* I sure hope this is the start of your BFP!!! CRISTEENA in particular, sometimes when you just have that feeling it takes over and you just have to test. I hope that the line gets darker and then I think it is safe to share with DH. I remember how heartbroken you both were and I totally know the feeling having gone through before, however, this time could be totally different.... certainly was for me. Hang in there, I wouldn't think it was too much to wait a day to take another test and then tell DH!! GL FXD!:dust:


*STEVI11* you had your HSG during OV time? That is odd, I thought they normally did those immediately after AF. Well, at 2DPO, my FXD and :dust: for your BFP!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *DOODLOVER, SARAHPG, DBZ34, LUNA_19, VANILLABEAN01, HELLOBABY31, SAMMIE100, BLUEMOONBUBBA, CLYNN11, and VANIILLA* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February will be up TOMORROW!!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 85 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## Andrea28

congrats to all the ladies with bfps!!!! Think I may already be out only 7dpo and (sorry tmi) I have just had some light brown when I wipe like begining of af but it would be a whole week early wtf :( xxxx


----------



## lcgoodac

Could be implantation bleeding??


----------



## Dantz

I'm out :( Trying something new this next month: OH is in control. I'm giving him a little calendar of when I'm fertile, and he gets to decide when bd happens. scary!


----------



## gabbygabz

Dantz, that's too funny! I'm not "officially" out yet but with spotting the last couple days it's just a matter of time. My DH asked if he could get the same sort of schedule and be in charge next month too! He was so funny, and made me proimse I wouldn't think of it as a "wasted" month if we :sex:'d on his terms! Good luck to us both!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congrats to all the new bfp's!! 
:hugs: to all who got an ugly visit. 
:dust: to those still waiting to :test: 

Is the Feb thread up yet?


----------



## DaTucker

Congrats for all the BFP's, ladies!!

Bfn for me today, but I'm only 12dpo. No symptoms, but my temps have been odd this cycle! Usually I'm up and down like crazy, but I've been super steady this time. I sure wish it meant something good. :(


----------



## Cristeena

Thank you ladies so so much for all of your kind thoughts and prayers, they really lifted me up and made me feel better having to deal with the nerves. Tower, beautiful message, thank you. Today, I got about 4 more positives, but same darkness as yesterday and one even looks lighter. I know HCG can take a few days to double, but I know Wondfo are super sensitive, so if I am around 11 dpo, I really thought the line should be darker by now. I just do not have a good feeling about this. Still getting BFN on digi. I have decided to tell DH tonight when he gets home, but to also let him know about the faint lines, etc and possibility of another chemical. I love you guys, thank you for everything and good luck.

P.S. im sorry ladies if AF got you, I wish you the best next month.


----------



## lizlovelust

Still no O, I'm assuming this will be another wonky cycle of mine and will probably need meds to induce AF again.


----------



## lorojovanos

Since you're already on CD 24, why don't you do one of two things? Either take the Clomid like you did last cycle, which made you ovulate pretty quickly or start taking something to get the period going. If you already know it's going to be annovulatory, don't let it go on too much longer. I waited like 45 or something days this cycle cause I kept getting false hope


----------



## lorojovanos

That was for LIZ and my mistake, I waited 54 days...


----------



## hopeforbfp

Good luck Cristeena. My fingers and toes are crossed for you. Liz whats the latest you've ever Od before?


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro I didn't take clomid last cycle! I haven't taken clomid for two cycles now.


----------



## HWPG

Liz, if you do think you're going to needs meds to kick start af, why not get the ball rolling today instead of waiting? Or why not let go of the "eastern medicine" and let your body do whatever it needs to sort itself out, no matter how long that takes? Either way, you've made a decision, and that's the best first step.


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- That was my mistake, I knew this last cycle you o'd on your own, the cycle right after Clomid, my mistake. 
My opinion still, is take the clomid and see what happens, or start the provera. But that's just me. I don't want another cycle of 5 months in length
!


----------



## Tower6

I FINALLY got my smiley face on my digi!!! And I have been Oing on Cd 15 and having a 8-9 day lp but this is 3 days early ( if egg drops fast) ad those 3 days could make all the difference in the world! We BD sat sun and will today too without knowing I was about to O so I really hope we catch this LO! I'm doing mucinex still which is throwing me off cuz cm last 2 days was prime and today is creamy... So I'm hoping to get good cm tomorrow, and I'm doing b6.... Oh I really really hope this is it!!! 

GL to all of you ladies still waiting and tryin and so so so sorry to the ones who have started! We all kno the feeling and I'm truly sorry! Good thing is we're getting closer to late fall babies which means not being HUGE at the end of summer- whew! I hated that!


----------



## Tower6

Is it bad if my b6 is 200mg? Should I be splitting it in half?


----------



## ~Brandy~

:witch: I am out..

GL all see you in February.


----------



## Littledouno

no AF..... negative tests. urgh frustrating.


----------



## Plex

im onto next month now x


----------



## rain31

I dnt know whether to join the thread or not.:nope:

Trying for last 8 months with all negetaive result broke my confidence:cry: , last month my regular 28 days cycle got delayed, evry passing day raised my hope finally the witch came of 35th day . :cry:

I didnt join any thread this month, I almost have no chance because we BD just once . My cycle was suppose to start on 13th Jan, today 16th nd it has not shown it's face.

I dnt know shall I test or shall wait, shall I join this thread shall I let go. I sad nd confused :(:shrug:


----------



## Lindss

rain31 said:


> I dnt know whether to join the thread or not.:nope:
> 
> Trying for last 8 months with all negetaive result broke my confidence:cry: , last month my regular 28 days cycle got delayed, evry passing day raised my hope finally the witch came of 35th day . :cry:
> 
> I didnt join any thread this month, I almost have no chance because we BD just once . My cycle was suppose to start on 13th Jan, today 16th nd it has not shown it's face.
> 
> I dnt know shall I test or shall wait, shall I join this thread shall I let go. I sad nd confused :(:shrug:

Of course join our thread!!! If for no other reason then the support is great!!
And you should TEST!!!! Let us know the outcome!!:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

put me down for the 26th! FF gave me crosshairs!!!


----------



## gidge

what are crosshairs? x


----------



## rain31

Thanks Lindss , support is much needed.

Ok ladies, I just tested, nd a fade line , pic attached . 

Pls honestly tell me what do u feel abt it, I m trying since last 8 months, nd this month we I just BD ONCE !! I have all the possible symptom of a coming AF ( I wll be 3 days late today ) nd No symptom of pregnancy . 

Just be honest nd tell me what do feel ? I have no hopes, my last month cycle made me wait for 7 days nd gave negative result, this month I m just 3 days late with one day BD , I m prepared for a no.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1094.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 18









IMG_1088.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## lizlovelust

the red lines that show O on your chart.


----------



## lizlovelust

rain thats a clear BFP congrats!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

If that came up with in the time allotted then I would say CONGRATS my dear!! Cause that looks good!!


----------



## rain31

lizlovelust said:


> rain thats a clear BFP congrats!!!


r u sure ? Thanks :hugs: I do see a faint line , but 8 months no result nd a feeling that just same as AF makes me jittery , I dnt want to be too optimistic.


----------



## HWPG

liz, congrats on the ch's, yay! 
rain, is this a practical joke? :haha: those are great BFPs on those tests!!! we are SO glad you joined here! 3 days late, no symptoms, and BFP! yay!


----------



## rain31

allforthegirl said:


> If that came up with in the time allotted then I would say CONGRATS my dear!! Cause that looks good!!


Initially it was so faint I almost thought there was nothing or just my imagination, but within 2 mins it appeared to be a faint line, The brand says read the rust with 5 mins.


----------



## rain31

HWPG said:


> liz, congrats on the ch's, yay!
> rain, is this a practical joke? :haha: those are great BFPs on those tests!!! we are SO glad you joined here! 3 days late, no symptoms, and BFP! yay!

Irony is all these month I was joining but this month I did not, because I knew with one BD I have no chance . I m still so nervous I dnt know whether to share the news with my close ones r not, I just told u guys 1st :)


----------



## HWPG

telling people is your choice - do you have a partner? you could tell them.... or wait one more day and test again.... whatever you want to do!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> I FINALLY got my smiley face on my digi!!! And I have been Oing on Cd 15 and having a 8-9 day lp but this is 3 days early ( if egg drops fast) ad those 3 days could make all the difference in the world! We BD sat sun and will today too without knowing I was about to O so I really hope we catch this LO! I'm doing mucinex still which is throwing me off cuz cm last 2 days was prime and today is creamy... So I'm hoping to get good cm tomorrow, and I'm doing b6.... Oh I really really hope this is it!!!
> 
> GL to all of you ladies still waiting and tryin and so so so sorry to the ones who have started! We all kno the feeling and I'm truly sorry! Good thing is we're getting closer to late fall babies which means not being HUGE at the end of summer- whew! I hated that!

FX for you that it is!!! 



Tower6 said:


> Is it bad if my b6 is 200mg? Should I be splitting it in half?

Are you taking 200 micrograms (mcg) or milligrams (mg)? 200 mg would be huge, but 200 mcg (= 2 mg) is the recommended daily dosage. All the b-vitamins are water soluble (not stored in your body/ you pee out any excess), so the 200 mcg (2 mg) should be fine. I've read on here, haven't had time to look it up elsewhere, that it's better to take a B complex (mixture of b vitamins) versus any one singularly. I take a Super B Complex (Nature Made) liquid-gel that has 2 mg of B6.


----------



## mrs.ginger

So it's pretty official now ladies! I can deny it no longer! Clear, strong BFP!!!

@Rain I completely understand how you feel this was our 9th cycle trying and I thought it would never happen, started getting faint positives and thought that they must be wrong or evap or something. But no!

Congratulations to the other BFPs!

Good luck to those waiting to test!

Now, how do I creatively tell hubby?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HWPG

yay congrats mrs ginger! here's a helpful link...
https://www.babyzone.com/pregnancy/...wdIgnite|CrowdIgnite|Widget||100412|||famE|||


----------



## allforthegirl

Rain31 you could do another test to see the progression. That is what I did, and it helped me feel more confident.

Mrs. ginger Yup no mistaking that!! Woop Woop!! :wohoo:


----------



## nats77

Congrats rain and ginger :happydance:

So I was wondering if its ok to be put down for the 30th? I don't know if I'm allowed as I got my bfp at the start of this thread, but we miscarried. 
We decided to get straight back on to trying again, so providing that I ovulate soon, I should be due af around the 30th.
Doctors are giving me progesterone this time round so hoping we get bfp and it stays sticky!
Wish me luck ladies :winkwink: xx


----------



## lizlovelust

hwpg be my ttc buddy!!


----------



## rain31

Thanks Mrs Ginger. Massive Congrats to u too. 

I wll wait for 2 days nd test again to confirm my BFP .


----------



## lorojovanos

GINGER! Thats awesome hon:) Pinterest has lots of awesome ideas too!


----------



## allforthegirl

I wanted to share this with you all, as I know that some of you are struggling, and I just wanted to give you some hope. :hugs:

ANGEL MESSAGE OF THE DAY: Life is easier when you allow for it to be as it needs to. Struggle comes from fighting yourself or going for what you want instead of what is. Release your ego, accept what is and you will get what you want or even better!


----------



## rain31

One more question , just to calm down my anxious mind , I tested on 16th dpo, not a FMU , brand can test a min of 25 mIU/ml . 

Is this why I have a faint line ?


----------



## allforthegirl

I didn't think it was that faint at all!!


----------



## rain31

awww thanks all :):hugs:

I feel lil confident after talking to u all. I feel like changing my ticker to something like " I m preg " :happydance:

Or may be I shall wait for another test :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

I think it is safe enough to change it, I would but you do what makes you comfortable!! :hugs:


----------



## Dutchiekins

So I am 17 dpo and still having bfn's, but no af. I have no cramps and no sign of it. 
At this point I'm later then Ive ever been all year, so Im officially very late. 
Despite my tests, I'm feeling pretty confident that I am pregnant. I just know it! 
I could still be dissapointed but I'm going to go with the feeling and stay positive. 

I've been having heart flutters every few minutes, and a warm feeling down there. That's the only symptoms. 
I confided in my sister in law and she laughed at me and said that she waited for 2 weeks after her missed period, and then she had a negative test the first time, and positive a few days later! She made me feel a little foolish being so worried and anxious!!! 

Anyways I'm waiting until the weekend to test again. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Tower6

Good morning ladies :) wow :bfp: like crazy this month!! I'm currently Oing and headed into the dr in 2 hours for my appointment to address short Lp and temps ect. Altho I did just get my smiley face earlier than last 3 cycles, should I still go in and address it? I'm trying to decide what's the best thing to do... Any suggestions?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Can someone take a look at my chart! My temp has been really fonky compared to other months in the past. Just want to make sure I DIDNT miss O.


----------



## Dantz

mrs.ginger said:


> So it's pretty official now ladies! I can deny it no longer! Clear, strong BFP!!!
> 
> @Rain I completely understand how you feel this was our 9th cycle trying and I thought it would never happen, started getting faint positives and thought that they must be wrong or evap or something. But no!
> 
> Congratulations to the other BFPs!
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> Now, how do I creatively tell hubby?


We're going on cycle 8 without ever having a single hint of a line. I love seeing posts like yours because it reminds me that it can and will happen. Did you guys do anything differently the month you got your bfp?


----------



## rain31

I didnt do anything special, I didnt use anything extra, infact last month I went to doc, doc didnt give any imp to me, she said 7 months is just nothing, but still if u dnt conceive this cycle we wll do a blood test on 3rd day of ur period.

I was almost preparing for the test , mentally ready to see whatever the result comes nd take medication for that, that's why we didnt even do BD all thur the month, just on the of EWCM we did BD,only BD in this month nd what it seems like it is a fade pink line, I wll test again though before going to doc.


----------



## KAT1984

Hi ladies:wave:

Can i join you all. I think i am about 9 dpo give or take a day. An i am actually going crazy waiting. I tried holding out and not testing till 14 dpo but i caved and testing yesterday morning and this morning both :bfn: i know it could be to soon but i couldn't help my self. Kinda down now after seeing them!

The thing i think i have a really long lp 19 days according to ff if its right so af isn't due till the 26th pfffftttt so have a really long wait.

I haven't really had any major signs just sore boobs round the side they feel like bruised and some cramping on and off. I feel like my whole life is on hold until af comes and then i can start again lol anyone else feel like this. Sorry needed to vent!!
xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> Good morning ladies :) wow :bfp: like crazy this month!! I'm currently Oing and headed into the dr in 2 hours for my appointment to address short Lp and temps ect. Altho I did just get my smiley face earlier than last 3 cycles, should I still go in and address it? I'm trying to decide what's the best thing to do... Any suggestions?

I'd still go see the doc - can't hurt to get more information about your own body!


----------



## HWPG

rain, those are not light lines, and with the additional info about not FMU and such, that makes it that much more positive, yay!
liz, i dont kow what that means.... you want to friend me? sure!
gl dutchie!
tower, i say yes, and i also say start up on the b COMPLEX vitamin.
beautiful, not sure waht to say yet, your temps havent stabilized - you will have to wait to see if they go up consistently or not... keep bd-ing!
i am also glad to see these posts - we are on cycle 7, no nothing anything - lines, symptoms, nothing.... feeling frustrated even though i know we're early in the journey. thanks for hte good news!


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats ginger and rain! Fantastic news and great reminder for ladies who have been at this for a bit. I'm on my 4th cycle at this point and was JUST thinking last night as I fed my POAS addiction totally pointlessly (BFN ... shocker!) :haha: that I probably wouldn't know what to do with myself if a line actually showed up. These stories give me hope!

AFM: Not "out" yet but still spotting off and on and temps are now low low low but above coverline, so that's a new development ... thanks body! :dohh: Anyone have that sort of thing happen? I've started taking B6 along with my prenatal so maybe that's a factor?


----------



## Renaendel

Think I caught a little bug. Had two more days until AF but then fertility friend moved it to the 18th. I have seen it move O before, maybe I just missread the date? I think I want her now if she is going to show so I can reboot my system.

[email protected]: sleepy, nausea, bloody nose, back aches (boobies are a-ok). It has to be a cold.

I would wish you good luck, but I don't care for luck in this so.. "Pee Well"?


----------



## mrs.ginger

Dantz said:


> mrs.ginger said:
> 
> 
> So it's pretty official now ladies! I can deny it no longer! Clear, strong BFP!!!
> 
> @Rain I completely understand how you feel this was our 9th cycle trying and I thought it would never happen, started getting faint positives and thought that they must be wrong or evap or something. But no!
> 
> Congratulations to the other BFPs!
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> Now, how do I creatively tell hubby?
> 
> 
> We're going on cycle 8 without ever having a single hint of a line. I love seeing posts like yours because it reminds me that it can and will happen. Did you guys do anything differently the month you got your bfp?Click to expand...

This month was a little different. I drank red raspberry leaf tea every day until O, took Geritol every day, used preseed each day while I was fertile and used softcups after each BD. in addition to that I have been temping and charting for months. I really am still in shock! I haven't told hubby. I really want to do it in a creative and cute way. Last night he asked me if the witch had come yet. My answer? Uhm, no....lol. I need to think of something fast! I can also totally relate to trying and thinking it won't happen. I am 34 and DH is 40. We had decided to only try until baby would be here before he turned 41 so this was also one of our few months left TTC. No pressure right?!?!


----------



## Renaendel

I always liked the idea of wrapping up a kids story in news paper and giving it to him as a gift. Add a little note inside the wrapping that says I would like you to read this to our child. Congrats Dad!


----------



## lizlovelust

ordered a pack of 50 ICs so I can poas crazy if I want lol!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hwpg it means like we stick together, ask each other questiobs, give each other advise, throughout our ttc adventure! :)


----------



## HWPG

sure!


----------



## lizlovelust

yay!!


----------



## DaTucker

Beautifullei2 said:


> Can someone take a look at my chart! My temp has been really fonky compared to other months in the past. Just want to make sure I DIDNT miss O.

I would say you haven't ovulated yet! The change in your temp after ovulation would be a lot more drastic. Mine was almost sarcastically different this cycle lol. You're also only about CD8? Normally ovulation is until much later than that! You have plenty of time to get that BD in!


----------



## DaTucker

Whoops, CD12, I was counting your temps instead of cycle days lol. But looks like you're fine though!


----------



## DaTucker

I also have a question for you ladies who temp. I had a temp dip yesterday so I thought for sure AF would show today. But then today it shot up, and that normally means no AF. I did take it a few hours later than normal, but it was still after 4 hours of solid sleep. My question is: would the time of day I take it affect my temp THAT drastically? Or could I be allowed to be a little hopeful?


----------



## lorojovanos

DaTucker said:


> I also have a question for you ladies who temp. I had a temp dip yesterday so I thought for sure AF would show today. But then today it shot up, and that normally means no AF. I did take it a few hours later than normal, but it was still after 4 hours of solid sleep. My question is: would the time of day I take it affect my temp THAT drastically? Or could I be allowed to be a little hopeful?

Ummm, that's a tough one. I would go to whenmybaby and do a temp adjust just to see where you could be. For me, even after a solid amount of time of sleep, the time of day makes a very big difefrence for me


----------



## DaTucker

Loro, I just now did it and it took my temp to down below my cover line lol. Do you know if it's usually fairly accurate? Bc it put me at 97.55 and that doesn't sound right at all!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats to all the BFP's!! 

Onto cycle #2 for me! We will be starting this weekend to try for next month. Hope to have a great Valentines Surprise!


----------



## Dantz

mrs.ginger said:


> Dantz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.ginger said:
> 
> 
> So it's pretty official now ladies! I can deny it no longer! Clear, strong BFP!!!
> 
> @Rain I completely understand how you feel this was our 9th cycle trying and I thought it would never happen, started getting faint positives and thought that they must be wrong or evap or something. But no!
> 
> Congratulations to the other BFPs!
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> Now, how do I creatively tell hubby?
> 
> 
> We're going on cycle 8 without ever having a single hint of a line. I love seeing posts like yours because it reminds me that it can and will happen. Did you guys do anything differently the month you got your bfp?Click to expand...
> 
> This month was a little different. I drank red raspberry leaf tea every day until O, took Geritol every day, used preseed each day while I was fertile and used softcups after each BD. in addition to that I have been temping and charting for months. I really am still in shock! I haven't told hubby. I really want to do it in a creative and cute way. Last night he asked me if the witch had come yet. My answer? Uhm, no....lol. I need to think of something fast! I can also totally relate to trying and thinking it won't happen. I am 34 and DH is 40. We had decided to only try until baby would be here before he turned 41 so this was also one of our few months left TTC. No pressure right?!?!Click to expand...


I'm taking Geritol this cycle too, in pill form. When it happens, I'm going to ask him "does this baby make me look fat?" lol


----------



## lorojovanos

DaTucker said:


> Loro, I just now did it and it took my temp to down below my cover line lol. Do you know if it's usually fairly accurate? Bc it put me at 97.55 and that doesn't sound right at all!

I always have found it accurate, 4 hours is a pretty big difference though. Perhaps meet in the middle and make a note of it?
Maybe where your temp is, for you, but for me, it never is. That's why I started to set my alarm, regardless of the days or what I have planned. Maybe it is supposed to be that high, or maybe its supposed to be under CL and AF is around the corner. Tomorrows temp will be VERY telling


----------



## DaTucker

True! I'm usually really good about temping at the same time, I just had to mess up at such a crucial time! Even fertility friend's adjuster put me at 97.38, but I only reach that low the days I ovulate. Guess it's nothing but a waiting game today!


----------



## LacyDaze

Beautifullei2 said:


> Can someone take a look at my chart! My temp has been really fonky compared to other months in the past. Just want to make sure I DIDNT miss O.

Beautiful, I would guess based on previous months that you will ovulate in the next couple of days. Your temps all look like good pre-ovulation temps to me.


----------



## LacyDaze

Could I be added for testing on the 29th? I'm not certain that I ovulated and I have a question about my chart.

This is my first month charting my temps and they have been all over the place. I know that you are supposed to get up at the same time of day to take the test. I usually get up closer to noon (anywhere from 11-1:30). FF is also giving me lots of white circles. Could this be the problem? I did get 2 positive OPK tests on day 15 and 16, but my temps did not reflect ovulation. So did I or did I not ovulate? Very confused.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks ladies for the response. I took femara again this cycle but didnt start it until CD4 -8 instead of 3-7. Im not sure how much of a difference that makes anyway but I have been feeling alot going on down there. Just wanted to make sure I wasnt crazy and missed it! Thanks again ladies :hugs:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Hello again ladies! I just wanted to add something I forgot earlier, for those who asked what I did different this month. I also took the Soy Iso on CD2-6.


----------



## HWPG

mrs. ginger, i think you def ended up with a triphasic pattern!


----------



## turtlemomma

Oh my godohmygodohmygod..... I think I just got a VERY faint positive on a FRER... Please don't congratulate me yet, I want to wait for fmu tomorrow as I am only 8 dpo... Ohmygodohmygodohmygod! I think I'm having a panic attack...


----------



## turtlemomma

Ps- I need some advice! :help: Read the last entry in my journal... Xoxo


----------



## Renaendel

I think you should tell him and show him the stick. Sounds like your guy is really on board and would be excited.

Possibly jump on him with a big hug! That will help with the panic energy. :thumbup:


----------



## turtlemomma

Renaendel- thanks so much for taking the time to read... :hugs: I'm currently sitting in my car at a nature park wondering when I should head home... :rofl:


----------



## Renaendel

You have been with your beau as long as I have been with mine. No matter what he sees in the stick he will know that you trust him with this intimate and albeit sometimes stressful part of your life.


----------



## turtlemomma

I told dh about the test as soon as I got home- I gave it to him to look at and he said, "what am I looking at?" So I explained how the test works to him (LOL, I didnt even realize that he hadn't seen one before...) He said he saw a tiny shadow of pink and pointed to where it was but said, "I think we should wait to start freaking out until we have something definitive." Leave it to DH to be rational when I'm totally BUGGIN! :wacko:


----------



## HWPG

Turtle, got it all crossed for you. Pls post a pic when you can. I read your journal; I think you did the right thing!


----------



## allforthegirl

Turtle mine did the same thing!! I want to see a pic!!


----------



## mrs.ginger

I agree! I want to see the pic too! My FX for you turtlemomma!


----------



## turtlemomma

Ill try to get a pic where you can see it the line- gonna test again in 2 hours... Lol! I'm crazy

Can anyone tell me how to post a photo using my iphone? I don't want to accidentally put it on Facebook or anything!


----------



## turtlemomma

Urgggggg... Cant figure out how to post the pic. BUT you CAN see a bit of a line on it! :) :) :) Just wish I could post it... :(

Taking another test in about 15- We'll see if its any darker then. If its clear I'll be SUPER bummed...


----------



## Karynmski

Wait until the morning and use a FRER! You'll see it for sure then.:thumbup: Fingers crossed for you!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Karynmski

As for me, I'm finally getting close to positive on my OPK. Time to get busy :sex: but I think I'll need to push back my test date... more like the 28th. I don't know why I'm late O'ing this month. I was beginning to worry it wasn't going to happen. Wish me luck!


----------



## rain31

turtlemomma FX for u .

I wll be waiting another day to test nd then scream with confidence :bfp: 

waiting is such a game I tell u , first wait for the fertile period , then TWO WEEK WAIT, then if u miss period wait couple of days to test again to be sure, then wait for 9 months. :dohh::dohh: Bleh !!


----------



## cochy115

BFN blood test :( Waiting for my period to start. Clomid is making it late! Ugh...


----------



## Tower6

OMG TURTLE!!!!! I just told my hubby and was jumping up and down so
Much that he thought I got my :bfp: hahah oh yay I really hope this is it for
You!!!!!!! If it is I hope we can be bump
Buddies too. And if it's ur month and not mine then u had better check back in with us :winkwink:

Oh I can't wait to hear!!


----------



## Tower6

Renaendel said:


> Think I caught a little bug. Had two more days until AF but then fertility friend moved it to the 18th. I have seen it move O before, maybe I just missread the date? I think I want her now if she is going to show so I can reboot my system.
> 
> [email protected]: sleepy, nausea, bloody nose, back aches (boobies are a-ok). It has to be a cold.
> 
> I would wish you good luck, but I don't care for luck in this so.. "Pee Well"?

Unless you have a huge temp drop, I think your chart looks great! High temps! I thought gingers was great too and she got her :bfp:!!!! GL to u


----------



## lizlovelust

6dpo and so far my only symptoms are vivid dreams and only mildly sore breasts.


----------



## Renaendel

@liz: woot to sore bbs! How long is your LP?

@tower: well it is official either I got my husband preggers or he is sick. My mild grade fever broke yesterday afternoon. I am back to my y=x chart; y=e^x was so not sustainable. It isnt really a temp drop, as a matter of fact it is another temp rise if you look at the entire chart trending! Still no sign of AF and spotting is supposed to begin today. Crossing my fingers, don't want the worlds first triphasic period.

[email protected]: sneezing and somehow pulling my uterus?? Non AF type pressures, itchy bbs, omg back ache? Testing agin 13dpo fmu and 15 if she still has not shown. Buying FRER if both still show neg.


----------



## gabbygabz

Well it looks like I'm out again. 14 DPO BFN with spotting and a continuation of yesterday's temp drop. Just a matter of time now. Feeling pretty down about it because Monday was DH's birthday (his 39th to my 31) and I was so so hoping to have a great gift to share. BUT, on to February it is. 

Fingers crossed and :dust: to all still in the hunt, hope I don't see any of you in the next thread!! :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

ren, anywhere from 13 days to 17 days lol


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I am getting horrible AF cramps like crazy. :( but AF is not here, so I have no idea. She is due the 21st so it's still a little early, plus I won't test until I am late (since I have irregular periods).


----------



## Tower6

Renaendel said:


> @liz: woot to sore bbs! How long is your LP?
> 
> @tower: well it is official either I got my husband preggers or he is sick. My mild grade fever broke yesterday afternoon. I am back to my y=x chart; y=e^x was so not sustainable. It isnt really a temp drop, as a matter of fact it is another temp rise if you look at the entire chart trending! Still no sign of AF and spotting is supposed to begin today. Crossing my fingers, don't want the worlds first triphasic period.
> 
> [email protected]: sneezing and somehow pulling my uterus?? Non AF type pressures, itchy bbs, omg back ache? Testing agin 13dpo fmu and 15 if she still has not shown. Buying FRER if both still show neg.

It could be, I just think it looks promising for you this month- GL


----------



## SLCMommy

can i be put down on the front of this thread to test on jan.26th? fx!


----------



## lizlovelust

slc we test same day!!


----------



## lizlovelust

mrsmm I was never added to the 26th...?


----------



## HWPG

waiting for a pic from turtle....


----------



## Mrs A

Please could you update me to a chemical :angel:


----------



## gabbygabz

:hugs: to you Mrs A!!


----------



## Mrs A

:hugs: back at ya gabbygabs


----------



## HWPG

sorry to hear MrsA..... hugs.


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks girlies x x x


----------



## mrs.ginger

So sorry about your chemical MrsA. 

How far along do we need to be to no longer worry about it being a chemical? How do you know when you are passed that point?


----------



## nikki0770

Im out :( AF came 2 days early?!? Never been early before. Good luck to the rest of you ladies!! Fx for all of you!


----------



## Tower6

mrs.ginger said:


> So sorry about your chemical MrsA.
> 
> How far along do we need to be to no longer worry about it being a chemical? How do you know when you are passed that point?

A chemical pg ends when AF comes around the time she was due, but because we all test so early, you would have gotten your positive just to have it end by a period. As where a MC could run a lot further into pregnancy because it takes place after a bfp following a missed period. So as far as a chemical you would know your passed the danger zone by passing your period and still having a solid bfp. 


So so sorry mrs a :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats to all the BFP

Mrs. A- sorry to hear that :( :hugs:

AFM- I'm out :witch: got me today.


----------



## Cristeena

So sorry Mrs.A. I know how hard it is having gone through one myself last month. My tests are not getting darker so I think I'll have another one this month as well. Hang in there lady, I'm so sorry. 

Turtle- my fingers are crossed for you so tight.

Sorry if witch got you. Congrats to all new bfps ladies.


----------



## Girly922

Big :hugs: MrsA. 

I'm out, AF arrived in full force this morning. Onto February!!


----------



## turtlemomma

Can't post a photo but took another test last night and it was a little darker! This mornings FRER was lighter than yesterday eve, but darker than the FRER I took yesterday morning... I think I'll pick up a digi after work today... Ill keep you all posted... I'm only 9dpo so really, anything can happen at this point.


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower- you are so funny! :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

turtlemomma said:


> Tower- you are so funny! :hugs:

Thinking of u!"! Keep us posted! I have everything crossed for u girl!!!


----------



## Tower6

turtlemomma said:


> Can't post a photo but took another test last night and it was a little darker! This mornings FRER was lighter than yesterday eve, but darker than the FRER I took yesterday morning... I think I'll pick up a digi after work today... Ill keep you all posted... I'm only 9dpo so really, anything can happen at this point.

I can't help but be so happy for you- it seems like great news being so early and to see anything given that you've never had a BFP! Your in my thoughts constantly! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## Dutchiekins

Well I was SOOOO sure... I think AF arrived this morning at 18 dpo. Just a little light pink then brown spotting. And it stopped - but this is always always how it starts, it will be full blown by tonight or tomorrow morning I suspect. 
This is the latest cycle I have had in YEARS> 

But alas... I am staying positive. I will not give the witch the satisfaction of knowing she blatantly fooled me into completely believing that I was pregnant.  well played witch. 

I am on to february with a smile on my face, not sure how to attack the next cycle? When I always have an average cycle of 27-28 days, what do I predict on the next round after a 34-35 day cycle? 

Im dissapointed in myself, but Im going to stay positive. <3 good luck everyone.


----------



## HWPG

GL and hugs, dutchie!


----------



## DaTucker

AF came right on time. Man she's clockwork with me. I think I've had a 13 day luteal phase and ovulate on CD13 for the past 4 cycles! 
I did a prescreening yesterday for a gynecologist I realty want, just waiting on them to decide they want me and call back for an appointment. 3 years without a single BFP does not make sense....I'm think I have a cyst bc my right ovary kills me every ovulation day, to the point I can't even walk for several hours. Soooo hopefully the doctor can help me out!
Congrats to all you ladies with BFPs and Gl to the ones still to test! See y'all in the February thread!


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to all the BFP's, and good luck to those that are still waiting for their little miracle.

AFM : I know I haven't taken part in these threads since all the way back in August when I decided that it was time to move onto the LTTC board. But I would just like to share that I finally got my :bfp: today. :happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

missbabes said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's, and good luck to those that are still waiting for their little miracle.
> 
> AFM : I know I haven't taken part in these threads since all the way back in August when I decided that it was time to move onto the LTTC board. But I would just like to share that I finally got my :bfp: today. :happydance:

That is outstanding news! Congratulations!


----------



## Tower6

Dutchiekins said:


> Well I was SOOOO sure... I think AF arrived this morning at 18 dpo. Just a little light pink then brown spotting. And it stopped - but this is always always how it starts, it will be full blown by tonight or tomorrow morning I suspect.
> This is the latest cycle I have had in YEARS>
> 
> But alas... I am staying positive. I will not give the witch the satisfaction of knowing she blatantly fooled me into completely believing that I was pregnant.  well played witch.
> 
> I am on to february with a smile on my face, not sure how to attack the next cycle? When I always have an average cycle of 27-28 days, what do I predict on the next round after a 34-35 day cycle?
> 
> Im dissapointed in myself, but Im going to stay positive. <3 good luck everyone.

Did you take any vitamins this cycle to help concieve that may have accidentally elongated your LP without trying tk do that? If u did that could be causing your normal cycle to be pushed back and thus making you late for your period...? Idk..just a thought... So sorry you started! We all kno the gutted devastation that comes with AF no matter how many cycles youve been trying, or how many pregnancies weve carried, it never gets easier. :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

That's exactly what happened to me Tower. My new prenatals have B6 in and I think have lengthened my LP as it was 16 days this month rather than the normal 13/14 days.


----------



## Dutchiekins

I took the same prenatal vitamin for the past 3months...so Im not thinking it could be that. I did take a tad more folic acid once I was late- maybe that did it? I wanted to be sure I was getting enough. I've been taking a simple prenatal 'centrum once a day' and an additional 1- 2mg of folic acid. Just to ensure I get enough. 

Other then that everything was mostly the same. I've cut back my caffeine significantly. We're dutch and coffee is like water here... so the first couple months I cut back to 2 cups/ day only, and this cycle I was at only 1 cup in the morning. 

Im pretty sure I've been ovulating. I get ewcm and everything seems in order. I don't temp though. 
I think we are going to attempt every other day bd'ing all month to make sure we don't miss ovulation this time, and also try to dance in the am when we are both at our best temp wise. 
We'll see. Is it possible I took too much folic acid once I was late?


----------



## HWPG

congrats missbabes - we all love to hear about a happy ending/beginning!


----------



## kassiaethne

okay so I posted a few days ago that I went to the hospital in horrible pain, I got suped up on morphine and was put on sedation and such to get a needle threaded through my face to inject some things to block the nerve in my face...got prescribed some pain meds and such and was hoping now that this month was not my month...because I was scared what all the hospital stuff would do...but I was having abdominal pain for the last 2 days, but they gave me shots near my stomach/abdomen so I chalked it up to that...but I finally was all what the hell I heart peeing on sticks maybe it will cheer me up...BAM This comes out

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/photo_zps1f3c922e.jpg

the bottom I took 10 mins ago (it showed up in 1 min just didn't snapshot it) and the top I dipped in pee and then took the picture....

I am freaking out...I am on meds still and I don't know if I should keep taking, but I did tell the doctor I was TTC and she said she would just lower the dosage if I got pregnant. 

flipping out....having a tiny panic attack...and none of my doctors are answering cuz its lunch time....


----------



## Girly922

Wow, they are some lovely lines kassiaethne!! Try not to panic too much, just carry on trying the Dr. Remember, some women (who aren't actively TTC) continue to take meds, drink and smoke through the first couple of months of their pregnancies without knowing and they go on to have healthy babies. :)


----------



## Tower6

kassiaethne said:


> okay so I posted a few days ago that I went to the hospital in horrible pain, I got suped up on morphine and was put on sedation and such to get a needle threaded through my face to inject some things to block the nerve in my face...got prescribed some pain meds and such and was hoping now that this month was not my month...because I was scared what all the hospital stuff would do...but I was having abdominal pain for the last 2 days, but they gave me shots near my stomach/abdomen so I chalked it up to that...but I finally was all what the hell I heart peeing on sticks maybe it will cheer me up...BAM This comes out
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/photo_zps1f3c922e.jpg
> 
> the bottom I took 10 mins ago (it showed up in 1 min just didn't snapshot it) and the top I dipped in pee and then took the picture....
> 
> I am freaking out...I am on meds still and I don't know if I should keep taking, but I did tell the doctor I was TTC and she said she would just lower the dosage if I got pregnant.
> 
> flipping out....having a tiny panic attack...and none of my doctors are answering cuz its lunch time....

Wow is this just the lucky month or what!!! I remember reading your post about your random lucky spontaneous BD durning O and thinking " what would the odds of that be, I bet she caught that eggy because you finally weren't so focused on just trying" and looky looky!!! Holy moly!! Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## HWPG

kassie, look at those lines! congrats hun! i would do exactly what you're doing, just keep calling the docs... GL, H&H!


----------



## MrsMM24

*February Link:*
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-here-we-our-bfp-love-month.html#post24770473




As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*January!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Cristeena

Hi everyone, I started bleeding heavily this afternoon, so my instincts were correct, and it must be another chemical :( This is second one in a row, so I want to get serious about preventing it. My LP is usually 10-11 days at the max, so I think this may be the problem. We will not be trying until around June, so should I start taking B complex now or wait until June? I do not want to keep extending my LP every month and make it TOO long by June, not sure if it works that way. Is that the best thing I should do or should I maybe ask my OBGYN to see if I have progesterone issues? I prepared myself and my husband for this outcome so it is easier to deal with this time than last month, but it still sucks. Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## HWPG

cristeena, i'm so sorry! hugs to you! i started taking b vit COMPLEX 100 - it immediately lengthened my LP but i thought a little too much (went from 11-15 days), so i am now taking 50mg instead. for some women, it seems to be fast acting (first month they see a difference); for others it needs to build up a little in their system. either way, take it now or take it later, there is no harm - any excess gets excreted PLUS b12 is supposed to help with other things (energy, skin, etc). you could start it now and still track your cycles, and be even MORE prepared and armed with info for when you start up again. good luck, so many hugs.


----------



## mrs.ginger

missbabes said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's, and good luck to those that are still waiting for their little miracle.
> 
> AFM : I know I haven't taken part in these threads since all the way back in August when I decided that it was time to move onto the LTTC board. But I would just like to share that I finally got my :bfp: today. :happydance:

So super happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Cristeena

Thank you so much HWPG. Does your LP go back down once you stop taking it or does it stay there without B complex once its been lengthened?


----------



## kassiaethne

so I found online one of my medications can lead to false positives and am not sure what to think, I will wait till I've missed my period and go get a blood test done. I just hate to have such hopes and then have them dashed


----------



## HWPG

When I switched to b50, it went back down to like 12-13 days, which I am comfortable with. I think if you stop it, you levels return to what they were before, and so will your LP. You should check out/read the b vitamin/LP thread
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...gthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html


----------



## turtlemomma

So sorry cristeena!!! B has lengthened my lp from 10-12 days. :hugs:


----------



## Jean40

I am at 8DPO today, this wait is a PITA! Symptoms so far: full lower tummy, pinchy feeling off and on down there, having to pee a LOT, backaches, very tired, craving V8 (I'm not kidding you, I've chugged a big bottle a day for the last 5 days! might explain having to pee a lot), really hungry all the time.


----------



## turtlemomma

Gonna take digi in about 45 minutes- I'm so nervous!!! Ill let y'all know what my results are...


----------



## Cristeena

turtlemomma said:


> Gonna take digi in about 45 minutes- I'm so nervous!!! Ill let y'all know what my results are...

Fingers crossed Turtle :thumbup:


----------



## Karynmski

To Cristeena and Mrs A. , so sorry for your losses. Its never easy even if it is over so early. Take it easy, have a good cry and I hope you have better luck next time. :hugs:

To the newest :bfp: Congratulations!!! Best wishes for sticky beans! :happydance:


----------



## Lilbynon

I am 9dpo, and feeling soo crampy kind of like af is on the way. I did this before when i was preg with my second baby, everytime i went to the bathroom i expected af, but never did show. Wonder if its the same this time, dont want to let my hope slip away!


----------



## turtlemomma

AAAGAGHAAHGHAHHAGGAH!!!! :bfp: I can't believe it!!! I just really hope this baby sticks... 

I want to thank everyone for all your amazing support. :hugs: 17 months and I couldnt have gone through this alone- I'll try to keep updated on any progress- Trying to be positive!

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all! :hugs:


----------



## Cristeena

turtlemomma said:


> AAAGAGHAAHGHAHHAGGAH!!!! :bfp: I can't believe it!!! I just really hope this baby sticks...
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all your amazing support. :hugs: 17 months and I couldnt have gone through this alone- I'll try to keep updated on any progress- Trying to be positive!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to all! :hugs:

Turtle I just read through all your journal, I am so so so so so so so so so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho turtlemomma. Nice going, been refreshing to wait for your response!


----------



## Karynmski

turtlemomma said:


> AAAGAGHAAHGHAHHAGGAH!!!! :bfp: I can't believe it!!! I just really hope this baby sticks...
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all your amazing support. :hugs: 17 months and I couldnt have gone through this alone- I'll try to keep updated on any progress- Trying to be positive!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to all! :hugs:

Yipee!!!!! Soooo happy for you! Sticky bean thoughts headed your way!


----------



## rain31

HI ladies

Congrats to all new BFP !! :thumbup:


My AF has not arrived, I m 5 days late. looks like that fade pink line was real , not my imagination :happydance:. I dnt have any AF sign , instead my boobs have grown big nd they hurt ....uuuuffff......

I wll test again today before heading to doc.

Can u put me on the list, I was supposed to get my period on 13/1, I did 1st HPT on 16/1 nd got :bfp::bfp: 

GL to all.


----------



## rain31

turtlemomma said:


> AAAGAGHAAHGHAHHAGGAH!!!! :bfp: I can't believe it!!! I just really hope this baby sticks...
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all your amazing support. :hugs: 17 months and I couldnt have gone through this alone- I'll try to keep updated on any progress- Trying to be positive!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to all! :hugs:

massive congrats, :happydance:have a happy nd healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

Thanks rain! Congrats to you too! :hugs:

I'm still really nervous, feel like this is a dream... I'm only 9dpo so FX that the little bean sticks! [-o&lt;

For anyone who wants symptoms- really the only thing different than any other month with a million symptoms, has been the cramps and feeling of wetness. The cramps have been much worse than normal tww cramps- has felt like AF should start any second for about 2 days. And I'm normally pretty dry up until day before AF. :thumbup:


----------



## rain31

turtlemomma said:


> Thanks rain! Congrats to you too! :hugs:
> 
> I'm still really nervous, feel like this is a dream... I'm only 9dpo so FX that the little bean sticks! [-o&lt;
> 
> For anyone who wants symptoms- really the only thing different than any other month with a million symptoms, has been the cramps and feeling of wetness. The cramps have been much worse than normal tww cramps- has felt like AF should start any second for about 2 days. And I'm normally pretty dry up until day before AF. :thumbup:

I had enough reason to believe that this cant be my month, we did BD just ONCE in the entire month, was down with viral fever on 8th , 9 th dpo. I didnt even join the thread . When time came for AF I have all cramps that I get , I didnt test, but when till 15th DPO AF didnt start I took HPT nd got double line :happydance:. 

I m sure ur AF signs wll go away slowly, mine r gone too, now I have heavy sore boobs, they really hurt man :dohh:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Congratulations turtlemomma! And rain!

@jean. My boss used to buy V8 and stock the fridge at work full of it. I would drink one a day and I swear that stuff makes me have to pee like mad! Lol. 

Good luck!


----------



## rain31

@ Mrs.ginger , hey, our due date it so close by, urs on 26th nd mine on 22nd. Lets buddy up:hugs:


----------



## Klandagi

Testing 1/29 if not sooner (gonna try not to! Scout's honor!!)


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats turtlemomma and rain31!! H&H 9 months to you both.

Turtlemomma, I so hope this is your sticky bean!! Xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Congratulations to all be BFP.

I am 6 dpo today but really haven't made up my mind when I want to POAS. I'm nervous, especially after just losing a 16 weeker in September and a 14 weeker last January. I really want a baby to stick. I've done a bunch of testing and they all have came back normal. So hopefully it was just flukes and nothing habitual going on that is causing my losses.

I am really nervous, and feeling like I want to test soon. lol


----------



## Vic20581

Hi
I am dpo13 today. On met n clomid. Af norm comes dpo14/15. I tested on cd11 n bfn n not tested since. Think il test on dpo15 if temp stil high. I hate the tww. Congrats on the bfp girls x


----------



## rain31

@ SLCMommy so sorry for ur loss , :hugs:I have evrything thing crossed for u .

@Klandagi Sending u GL . :hugs:

@Grily922 Thanks :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *RAIN31, TURTLEMOMMA, and MISSBABES* :happydance::bfp: ​

:test: *ALEXAS MOMMY and RENAENDEL * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, MRSMOHR, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, x MRS.H x, LITTLEDOUNO, TXBEAUTY123, CINDYLOU77, CIZ, FRIZZYNAD, TWAG, DUCHESSDIVA, HELLOBABY31, HOUSEOFGUCCI, KELLYMASSAGE, GIZETTE, HOPEFORBFP, MOODASMOMMA, BABY_DUST, COCHY115, CRYPTICHUN, ELLIE., GINY922, MYBABYBLUES, JOJO_B, LOVEMYBUGG x, OEDIPAMASS, and BABYBOYSRUS *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*MRS A* and *CRISTEENA* :hugs: I am so very sorry for your losses. I definitely think that it is worth going to the doc to get more answers if that is an option for you. As well, CRISTEENA, you know how I feel about early testing, the LP phase is sooo very important and not just for getting a BFP but implantation timing which is when you will find most chemicals. I hope you look into B vits and I hope you BOTH see a BFP very very soon!:dust:


*RAIN31* your lines do not look at all faint to me, definitely saw a BFP immediately! CONGRATS!


*MISSBABES* soooo nice to see you back on the thread. Massive CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a very H&H 9 months! I am so happy to hear your news, and thanks so much for coming here to share the information and give hope to so many that are TTC....


*KASSIAETHNE* I'll hold out your BFP announcement until you are more comfy, I think you should sit back, relax and let AF be late so that you can enjoy this BFP that I really believe you have here Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *DANTZ, ~BRANDY~, PLEX, DATUCKER, DHBH0930M NIKKI0770, JUNEBUGS, GIRLY922, AND DUTCHIEKINS* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February here we are https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-testers-here-we-our-bfp-love-month.html !!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 126 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## CastawayBride

rain31 said:


> @ Mrs.ginger , hey, our due date it so close by, urs on 26th nd mine on 22nd. Lets buddy up:hugs:

My due date is the 20th ladies!!


----------



## lizlovelust

7DPO today, just sore boobs so far.

OH has a doc app tomorrow, hes been having issues keeping a boner, also having trouble getting one, maybe this is why we havw not gotten pregnant...


----------



## Tower6

My chart is upsetting me :( I have felt super positive this month and I got a positive OPK on the 14th after a negative the day before and it was my last one (which I was ok with because I got the positive) so I stopped testing and we tried but now my temps aren't rising enough for me to feel confident that I've already O'd... Cp is back to low and firm and closed so I hope I dropped that eggy already cuz we missed BD last night and this morning So im not feeling as confident now... And I also realized (and call me totally crazy n obsessive) that the only day during O that we have never BD on by chance is cd 15. And that's today! And we missed last night so I really think that I messed up. Ugh. I really hope we do tonight, but then again I hope we hit O days ago and I'm in my TWW. Wouldn't that be the perfect situation! Uugghhh I was readin thru Turtlemamas journal and omg the "BD" (jan 2 11:41) situation is exactly the problem im having right now :nope: it sucks sometimes cuz I always crave him but we get so awkward lately... Ugh! Doesn't help at all that I cry at anything and everything right now


----------



## Dutchiekins

This cycle I am not testing until Valentine's day! I've made myself a pact. LOL


----------



## HWPG

tower, for some reason your chart is not coming up when i click on it, but to me it looks like you *could* have ovulated 2 days ago (at that low temp). i understand what you mean about BD - being awkward and full of pressure - the last cycle was esp tough on my and OH. that being said, this cycle, even though we've had MORE sex than any other cycle, and we both know "it's time", we found that talking about it before (during the day) and right before helped a lot. i mean, during the day, like send an email that implies you are looking forward to it (even if you are still feeling weird) - "hey hon, you looked real nice today when you left for work. cant wait to see how you look tonight on top of me ;) " and then when you go to dtd, plan on extra time before hand for non-sex stuff; like get in bed w/ no clothes, but snuggle and talk about the day, or ask him to tell you something about him as a little boy, or talk about anything, even "dont you feel a little like teenagers again, kinda awkward? but i really want you to enjoy this process, so why dont you tell me what would feel good". you'll be intimate without the sex factor, and then suddenly you'll find yourself all sexed up. gosh, sorry for hte long post, but i hope that any piece of it helps!


----------



## lizlovelust

any advice about my OHs issue ladies?


----------



## HWPG

sorry, liz, we just try again later if it doesnt work the first time. but i'm glad your OH is going to the dr.


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks! he doesnt smoke, doesnt do drugs, hes stumped on why its happenibg, it comesvand goes, he can still cum when it happens too, a couple months ago he was complaibing of one of his testies hurting really bad, especially after sex, I finally convinced him to see a doc.


----------



## Karynmski

Liz, honestly maybe just performance anxiety? My husband always says that since he spent so much of his trying NOT to get anyone pregnant that having sex knowing that knocking me up is the goal always makes him feel nervous. Lol.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> My chart is upsetting me :( I have felt super positive this month and I got a positive OPK on the 14th after a negative the day before and it was my last one (which I was ok with because I got the positive) so I stopped testing and we tried but now my temps aren't rising enough for me to feel confident that I've already O'd... Cp is back to low and firm and closed so I hope I dropped that eggy already cuz we missed BD last night and this morning So im not feeling as confident now... And I also realized (and call me totally crazy n obsessive) that the only day during O that we have never BD on by chance is cd 15. And that's today! And we missed last night so I really think that I messed up. Ugh. I really hope we do tonight, but then again I hope we hit O days ago and I'm in my TWW. Wouldn't that be the perfect situation! Uugghhh I was readin thru Turtlemamas journal and omg the "BD" (jan 2 11:41) situation is exactly the problem im having right now :nope: it sucks sometimes cuz I always crave him but we get so awkward lately... Ugh! Doesn't help at all that I cry at anything and everything right now

If your temp isn't high enough to confirm ovulation, I'd keep at it like you haven't ovulated yet. Many women get multiple waves of LH surges (2 or even 3 in a single cycle) - you may not have ovulated yet!


----------



## lizlovelust

well right now I havent been telling him O time or anything, keeping it all a mystery to himcause he s&id hed rather just BD when it feels right, so we have been doing that. not sure if its performance related


----------



## nats77

Thanks for adding me again mrsmm, I hope nobody minds? No one responded to my post so I feel as if maybe I've upset someone? Everyone? Xx


----------



## gabbygabz

Dutchiekins I've made myself the same pact this time around! I even handed my DH a bag full of all my IC, FRER and Digitals to keep from me until 2/14. Seeing them all together really drove home what a POAS addict I've become! :haha:


----------



## Karynmski

Nats77, to be honest, I didn't see your previous post but of course your welcome here.:flower: Everyone is supportive and friendly on this thread. :winkwink:


----------



## Dutchiekins

gabbygabz said:


> Dutchiekins I've made myself the same pact this time around! I even handed my DH a bag full of all my IC, FRER and Digitals to keep from me until 2/14. Seeing them all together really drove home what a POAS addict I've become! :haha:

Great! Then we can stay strong together! Lol


----------



## LacyDaze

nats77 said:


> Thanks for adding me again mrsmm, I hope nobody minds? No one responded to my post so I feel as if maybe I've upset someone? Everyone? Xx

Sorry Nats. I wouldn't take it personally. I'm always ignored on here too, and I don't believe I did anything either.


----------



## HWPG

nats and lacy, we all want you here to test! it's just a fast moving thread, lots of peeps...


----------



## HWPG

tower, i cry all the time also. it's ridiculous!


----------



## Tower6

Thanks HWPG and clandestinetx - I really hope I ovulated those days... I'm thinking I might not have but I did get the pos OPK and cp was totally in aggreance with that, but the temps are not promising... And I am Due to start on the 27th so if I haven't yet then that would be really bad!!!!! I'm taking b6 tho and hoping that puts AF off. Oh and my tablets are definitely 200mg not mcg. The prenatal is 2.5mg of b6 and8 mcg of b12 but I'm not taking that because of the 200 mg tablet I'm trying. 

What do u think?


----------



## chimmi

Sorry to interrupt ladies but I have a quick question... Do opk strips need to be done AM or PM?


----------



## Karynmski

Chime I, the directions on mine say to use in the afternoon. LH typically surges in the morning but takes a few hours to filter down into the urine. I do mine about 3-4 pm.


----------



## Karynmski

Sorry, chimmi. Stupid autocorrect.


----------



## chimmi

Ok thanks. All my afternoon and evening ones for 2months are negative. I did one the other morning and it was positive. Does it count?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Chimmi- I was told to do them in the afternoon because fmu isnt accurate.


----------



## Tower6

:growlmad: Ugh!!! Why won't my chart work?! That's annoying! 

Anyway which girls have had their hubby's S/A done? I just got our hard copy of
It and have a few comparison/questions


----------



## chimmi

Am i not ovulating then or what? Sooo frustrating lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Tower6 said:


> :growlmad: Ugh!!! Why won't my chart work?! That's annoying!
> 
> Anyway which girls have had their hubby's S/A done? I just got our hard copy of
> It and have a few comparison/questions

My hunny has had one done :)


----------



## Tower6

I just messed around with ur and still can't get it - errrr


----------



## Beautifullei2

chimmi said:


> Am i not ovulating then or what? Sooo frustrating lol

do you temp hun or just opks?? I tried OPKs & I could never get a confirmed o cause to me they are so confusing.. I just use my temp to determine O & its way more accurate. Just dont know you O'ed until after the fact lol


----------



## Tower6

Beautifullei2 said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: Ugh!!! Why won't my chart work?! That's annoying!
> 
> Anyway which girls have had their hubby's S/A done? I just got our hard copy of
> It and have a few comparison/questions
> 
> My hunny has had one done :)Click to expand...

Do u remember his results? Or have it handy? I have a few questions and can't find the right answers on the internet


----------



## alkalinerush

hey mamas!! can yall add me to the 25th?!

sooo excited ahh the 2WW is killing me! though I have REALLY good feelings about it!! :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Tower6 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: Ugh!!! Why won't my chart work?! That's annoying!
> 
> Anyway which girls have had their hubby's S/A done? I just got our hard copy of
> It and have a few comparison/questions
> 
> My hunny has had one done :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do u remember his results? Or have it handy? I have a few questions and can't find the right answers on the internetClick to expand...

Yeah I have the main ones needed.. 

30million
motility 45
value 3.2 
morph 9


----------



## chimmi

Beautifullei2 said:


> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Am i not ovulating then or what? Sooo frustrating lol
> 
> do you temp hun or just opks?? I tried OPKs & I could never get a confirmed o cause to me they are so confusing.. I just use my temp to determine O & its way more accurate. Just dont know you O'ed until after the fact lolClick to expand...

I haven't temped this month coz last month there was no crosshair or rise etc. So thought it a waste of time. My Boyf keeps reminding me the doc said not to temp or opk just "go with it" but its starting to get me down. I'd like to know if I'm not ovulating. I don't think I am. But AF is clockwork every month...would that happen if I wasn't ovulating?


----------



## Beautifullei2

chimmi said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Am i not ovulating then or what? Sooo frustrating lol
> 
> do you temp hun or just opks?? I tried OPKs & I could never get a confirmed o cause to me they are so confusing.. I just use my temp to determine O & its way more accurate. Just dont know you O'ed until after the fact lolClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't temped this month coz last month there was no crosshair or rise etc. So thought it a waste of time. My Boyf keeps reminding me the doc said not to temp or opk just "go with it" but its starting to get me down. I'd like to know if I'm not ovulating. I don't think I am. But AF is clockwork every month...would that happen if I wasn't ovulating?Click to expand...

I actually was just researching this & found that some women who have a regular cycle (like clockwork) can still have issues with ovulation. Some women talked about having a normal period but never O'ing .. some talking about having a week Ovulation & then others O'ed but there tubes were blocked.


----------



## CastawayBride

chimmi said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chimmi said:
> 
> 
> Am i not ovulating then or what? Sooo frustrating lol
> 
> do you temp hun or just opks?? I tried OPKs & I could never get a confirmed o cause to me they are so confusing.. I just use my temp to determine O & its way more accurate. Just dont know you O'ed until after the fact lolClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't temped this month coz last month there was no crosshair or rise etc. So thought it a waste of time. My Boyf keeps reminding me the doc said not to temp or opk just "go with it" but its starting to get me down. I'd like to know if I'm not ovulating. I don't think I am. But AF is clockwork every month...would that happen if I wasn't ovulating?Click to expand...

The first month off BC I never O'ed, I would have never known otherwise but I was using the ClearBlue Digi monitor and it showed me no O...the next month I did but maybe something like that would show you how your cycles are going...


----------



## Lindss

nats77 said:


> Thanks for adding me again mrsmm, I hope nobody minds? No one responded to my post so I feel as if maybe I've upset someone? Everyone? Xx

Of course not!! Welcome back to the thread"! And don't worry, my posts don't get responded to all the time either, there's so many ladies on here, I don't think you have upset anyone :) xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> My chart is upsetting me :( I have felt super positive this month and I got a positive OPK on the 14th after a negative the day before and it was my last one (which I was ok with because I got the positive) so I stopped testing and we tried but now my temps aren't rising enough for me to feel confident that I've already O'd... Cp is back to low and firm and closed so I hope I dropped that eggy already cuz we missed BD last night and this morning So im not feeling as confident now... And I also realized (and call me totally crazy n obsessive) that the only day during O that we have never BD on by chance is cd 15. And that's today! And we missed last night so I really think that I messed up. Ugh. I really hope we do tonight, but then again I hope we hit O days ago and I'm in my TWW. Wouldn't that be the perfect situation! Uugghhh I was readin thru Turtlemamas journal and omg the "BD" (jan 2 11:41) situation is exactly the problem im having right now :nope: it sucks sometimes cuz I always crave him but we get so awkward lately... Ugh! Doesn't help at all that I cry at anything and everything right now

I had to do a lot of searching to find that journal post!!! We had a spell of awkwardness, second cycle, before the temping and OPKing. I wish I could articulate this better, but I basically educated my husband to make sure he understood how bad the odds are and that if we really want this, we have to be a bit aggressive in the "catch the egg" week. He's been really good ever since. 



Tower6 said:


> Thanks HWPG and clandestinetx - I really hope I ovulated those days... I'm thinking I might not have but I did get the pos OPK and cp was totally in aggreance with that, but the temps are not promising... And I am Due to start on the 27th so if I haven't yet then that would be really bad!!!!! I'm taking b6 tho and hoping that puts AF off. Oh and my tablets are definitely 200mg not mcg. The prenatal is 2.5mg of b6 and8 mcg of b12 but I'm not taking that because of the 200 mg tablet I'm trying.
> 
> What do u think?

It's hard, but not impossible to get too much of a good thing. I think I'd leave the 200 mg alone, until you get it cleared by a doctor. Better safe, than sorry, you know?




chimmi said:


> Sorry to interrupt ladies but I have a quick question... Do opk strips need to be done AM or PM?

Depends on the OPK strip. My Target generic ones day to use with FMU, so that's what I'm doing.



chimmi said:


> Ok thanks. All my afternoon and evening ones for 2months are negative. I did one the other morning and it was positive. Does it count?

Last cycle, I used Wondfo OPKs off Amazon at 1 pm and 10 pm each day and never got a true positive, is why I tried a different brand this time. 



Tower6 said:


> :growlmad: Ugh!!! Why won't my chart work?! That's annoying!
> 
> Anyway which girls have had their hubby's S/A done? I just got our hard copy of
> It and have a few comparison/questions

To share your chart, you have to set it up. First click "My Chart" on the left column of any FF page to get your main menu. Then from the top menu, go to "Sharing" (shows sub-menu) and click "Set Up" under the heading "Charting Home Page." There are boxes you can check under "Privacy" to let it set up your data... also, at the bottom of the page under "Published Charts" you can select which charts you want to share on your home page. I hope that helps!


----------



## HWPG

clandestine, you are RIDICULOUSLY on the ball and informed! i love all of your posts!


----------



## ClandestineTX

:) 

For the most part, all we ladies got is each other, right?


----------



## Tower6

HWPG said:


> clandestine, you are RIDICULOUSLY on the ball and informed! i love all of your posts!

Hahaha so true!!! Love it! And as are you HWPG. That's why you ate both included in by list of buddies :hugs:


----------



## mrs.ginger

ClandestineTX said:


> :)
> 
> For the most part, all we ladies got is each other, right?

I would absolutely say yes. I never wanted to tell anyone we were TTC because I didn't want to have to keep answering "are we there yet?" Kind of questions. Even now that we are BFP no one knows but my hubby and you all! I just want to get at least closer to the end of 1st tri when the risks aren't so high. Then we can tell everyone.


----------



## Tower6

Beautifullei2 said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: Ugh!!! Why won't my chart work?! That's annoying!
> 
> Anyway which girls have had their hubby's S/A done? I just got our hard copy of
> It and have a few comparison/questions
> 
> My hunny has had one done :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do u remember his results? Or have it handy? I have a few questions and can't find the right answers on the internetClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have the main ones needed..
> 
> 30million
> motility 45
> value 3.2
> morph 9Click to expand...

This is what his says- and they said everything is fine- what do u
Think - I listed his result and across from it is what they say needs to be greater than

Volume 2.6 Gt 2.0-5.0
Concentration 22.6. Gt19.0
Total sperm 56.8. Gt 39 mil
Liquification- normal. Liquified 
Motility 55%. Gt 39.9
Activity grade 6. Gt 2+
Morphology 25% normal Gt 29%


Then a coloma down the center that said flag had an L between motility result and the GT and the morphology and the GT


The dr didn't kno how to Read it very well but said that it's all normal except the 25% is lil low but shouldn't affect anything...? Thoughts


----------



## HWPG

sorry, m'dear, i have no input in this area. the only SA i've had experience with was with my ex, and he had zero sperm, so no numbers to compare it to.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Tower6 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: Ugh!!! Why won't my chart work?! That's annoying!
> 
> Anyway which girls have had their hubby's S/A done? I just got our hard copy of
> It and have a few comparison/questions
> 
> My hunny has had one done :)Click to expand...
> 
> Do u remember his results? Or have it handy? I have a few questions and can't find the right answers on the internetClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have the main ones needed..
> 
> 30million
> motility 45
> value 3.2
> morph 9Click to expand...
> 
> This is what his says- and they said everything is fine- what do u
> Think - I listed his result and across from it is what they say needs to be greater than
> 
> Volume 2.6 Gt 2.0-5.0
> Concentration 22.6. Gt19.0
> Total sperm 56.8. Gt 39 mil
> Liquification- normal. Liquified
> Motility 55%. Gt 39.9
> Activity grade 6. Gt 2+
> Morphology 25% normal Gt 29%
> 
> 
> Then a coloma down the center that said flag had an L between motility result and the GT and the morphology and the GT
> 
> 
> The dr didn't kno how to Read it very well but said that it's all normal except the 25% is lil low but shouldn't affect anything...? ThoughtsClick to expand...

his numbers look Great!!! Our doctor read us the numbers to & said it was normal but of course I had to google whats normal & whats not. The morphology can always be improved by vitamins .. My dh had been taking genseng & it shot his numbers alot higher within 3 months & improved motility & morphology. 
I wish the answers to our questions could be more black & white though. 
I can say from what I see though that it does look great & even though the morphology is a bit lower then what is considered "normal" but its not a huge difference to be concerned about.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I sure have missed quite a bit. LOL. 

Well update from me. I took a test Wednesday (obviously super early) and it was :bfn: 

I am not feeling good at all, I have been having cramps since yesterday, and I feel "pukey/nauseous" my af is due the 21st, I swore I wasn't testing until after she is due...but I am reconsider. I am seeing a friend of mine on Sunday evening, I haven't seen her forever, so I might take a test on Sunday. It should say than...that would be the the 20th ;) so is anyone else testing the 20th?


----------



## ClandestineTX

mrs.ginger said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> :)
> 
> For the most part, all we ladies got is each other, right?
> 
> I would absolutely say yes. I never wanted to tell anyone we were TTC because I didn't want to have to keep answering "are we there yet?" Kind of questions. Even now that we are BFP no one knows but my hubby and you all! I just want to get at least closer to the end of 1st tri when the risks aren't so high. Then we can tell everyone.Click to expand...

You are doing exactly what we plan to do. Just a bit private and in a way liking the idea that we get a few months alone with him/her, you know?


----------



## Tower6

No One knows we're trying and no one knows near the details as all you girls! I love the bonds on here, i hope we all get our :bfp: 's close enough to be bump buddies even if its a month or so apart :) thnx MRS MM for such great threads!


----------



## Renaendel

There are a lot of forums and threads. I have been watching for a while, and I decided on this one because of the people. You all are kind, intelligent, funny. People can voice their concerns but it never turns into a whine fest. Thanks mrs. Mm for keeping the threads going through the pregnancy, but thx also to everyone here for making it a good place to be.


----------



## Tower6

Renaendel said:


> There are a lot of forums and threads. I have been watching for a while, and I decided on this one because of the people. You all are kind, intelligent, funny. People can voice their concerns but it never turns into a whine fest. Thanks mrs. Mm for keeping the threads going through the pregnancy, but thx also to everyone here for making it a good place to be.

Your chart still looks great to me- still :bfn: ? I'm really surprosed


----------



## Tower6

Have we heard from turtle today? I hope she's ok..
And kassie too. Gas anyone heard anything on those 2? I was searching the threads but didn't see any today


----------



## chimmi

Oh great so I might not be ov"ing at all...! Scared about the blocked tube thing, my older sister had an ectopic pregnancy only a month ago, they dont know why, was no problem with the embryo, so probably blocked tubes. Could it happen to me too?! she's petrified it will happen again.


----------



## Renaendel

Tower6 said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> There are a lot of forums and threads. I have been watching for a while, and I decided on this one because of the people. You all are kind, intelligent, funny. People can voice their concerns but it never turns into a whine fest. Thanks mrs. Mm for keeping the threads going through the pregnancy, but thx also to everyone here for making it a good place to be.
> 
> Your chart still looks great to me- still :bfn: ? I'm really surprosedClick to expand...

As of this mornings test still bfn. I have been using the new assured dollar store tests. I knew that new choice was 25 miu, but I have a hunch that these are like 50. Husband agrees we need to get a frer for the day 15 test if I can wait that long...


----------



## HWPG

chimmi, i know very little about ectopics, but i *think* sometimes they just happen, the egg gets a little lost, or comfy too early - i mean, ectopic does not have to equal blocked tubes (but it could). if you are worried, you can have your doc do a progesterone blood test at 7dpo; that will tell you if you are ovulating. if you are worried about blocked tubes, you can do an hsg. there are ways to find answers to your questions. how long have you been trying?


----------



## Cristeena

Nats im sorry if I missed your post can you repost it please ?


----------



## gnome86

hey everyone, i went awol for a bit, had some other stuff on and while not pleasant, made a nice change to have to worry enough about stuff to forget to stress about ttc :) 
how is everyone doing? 
I am week in to my last of 3 months of contraceptive pills, got gynae appt 
31st and OH s/a booked for monday so all = progress for jan :):):)
cant wait to get right back in the game for feb thread!!! :happydance:
have i missed anything major? 
xx baby dust and all that jazz to everyone xx


----------



## nats77

Cristeena said:


> Nats im sorry if I missed your post can you repost it please ?

Awww thanks cristeena, and all the other ladies who answered me, I think maybe I was just being little over sensitive!
I got my bfp just before new year, but miscarried early and I have started ttc again right away so I asked if anyone would mind me joining this same thread again but at the end of the month. Mrsmm has added me on ( thank you) and I need to stop being so sensitive.
There is a great bunch of ladies on here and I hope to share another bfp with u all, just pray the next one sticks! Xx


----------



## Tower6

Omg my Hormones are crazy lately. Not just this cycle but worst today of all the tears lately- I drove past my kids school and saw some kids at recess (in the snow) and totally balled crying because I a chubby little boy sitting all alone on a bench. Man I can cry thinking about it. I also cried yesterday dropping my kids off as I watched them walk in. Wow I need to get something in my
To regulate these hormones I'm Having!!


----------



## Cristeena

nats77 said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> Nats im sorry if I missed your post can you repost it please ?
> 
> Awww thanks cristeena, and all the other ladies who answered me, I think maybe I was just being little over sensitive!
> I got my bfp just before new year, but miscarried early and I have started ttc again right away so I asked if anyone would mind me joining this same thread again but at the end of the month. Mrsmm has added me on ( thank you) and I need to stop being so sensitive.
> There is a great bunch of ladies on here and I hope to share another bfp with u all, just pray the next one sticks! XxClick to expand...

Oh ok, dont apologize!!, we are all needy for each other, lol, and sometimes posts just get missed, and im sorry yours did. So sorry about your miscarriage too :hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower- I'm here! I just got off work so have not been on except to read and catch up on the thread at lunch. Nothing too exciting happening- I've decided to keep taking Hpts until af is due on Saturday just to make sure it stays positive! I probably won't be posting much, just stalking. :)


----------



## Karynmski

Has anyone on here used Fertilaid? I'm trying it this month for the first time and for the first time in months, my ovulation has gone MIA. I started using opk's on CD 10 and then started using them 2x a day on CD 16. I'm now on CD 20 and still not positive test... I'm getting so bummed out. The most frustrating thing ever is that my Dr. completely blew me off when I went to my appointment last month. My concern about going 16 cycles with only 1 chemical in that time is apparently not an issue because I have had children in the past. I should just keep trying because "it will happen eventually". Sorry for venting... I"m just fed up with no results after all the trying we've done.:growlmad:


----------



## kassiaethne

Went and got a blood test done today. Coulda gotten the results in 2 hours but i couldnt stay at the hospital so i go to pick em up tomorrow. So tomorrow ill find out if it is the meds or a real pregnancy.

Been having period like cramps for the last 2 days but 0 period thus far....


----------



## hopeforbfp

The witch got me this morning. Cochy you said that clomid was making your witch late? I took femara and my LP was 16 days instead of my usual 14 so that must do it too. 

Congrats to the new BFPs. And I'm so sorry to everyone that had an angel this month.


----------



## lorojovanos

Oh HOPE, I'm so sorry hon:hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Hugs for hope.


----------



## Tower6

turtlemomma said:


> Tower- I'm here! I just got off work so have not been on except to read and catch up on the thread at lunch. Nothing too exciting happening- I've decided to keep taking Hpts until af is due on Saturday just to make sure it stays positive! I probably won't be posting much, just stalking. :)

Good to hear! As long as they're still lookin good and there's two beautiful lines showing up then that's what I wanted to hear! I'm
So happy for you!


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower6 said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Tower- I'm here! I just got off work so have not been on except to read and catch up on the thread at lunch. Nothing too exciting happening- I've decided to keep taking Hpts until af is due on Saturday just to make sure it stays positive! I probably won't be posting much, just stalking. :)
> 
> Good to hear! As long as they're still lookin good and there's two beautiful lines showing up then that's what I wanted to hear! I'm
> So happy for you!Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks Tower! Still getting 2 lines, and they are getting darker! So I'm still hopeful!


----------



## Cristeena

kassiaethne said:


> Went and got a blood test done today. Coulda gotten the results in 2 hours but i couldnt stay at the hospital so i go to pick em up tomorrow. So tomorrow ill find out if it is the meds or a real pregnancy.
> 
> Been having period like cramps for the last 2 days but 0 period thus far....

Good luck Kassi!


----------



## kassiaethne

Cristeena said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Went and got a blood test done today. Coulda gotten the results in 2 hours but i couldnt stay at the hospital so i go to pick em up tomorrow. So tomorrow ill find out if it is the meds or a real pregnancy.
> 
> Been having period like cramps for the last 2 days but 0 period thus far....
> 
> Good luck Kassi!Click to expand...

Thanks *crossing fingers and toes*


----------



## mrs.ginger

@renaendel. Your chart looks a lot like mine. Consistent climbing temp. 

@hope. So sorry the witch got you Hun. 

Fingers crossed for you Turtlemomma and Kassiaethne


----------



## rain31

CastawayBride said:


> rain31 said:
> 
> 
> @ Mrs.ginger , hey, our due date it so close by, urs on 26th nd mine on 22nd. Lets buddy up:hugs:
> 
> My due date is the 20th ladies!!Click to expand...


Welcome on board !! Big Congrats :)


----------



## tl5953

Testing January 27 :)


----------



## Lindss

turtlemomma said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Tower- I'm here! I just got off work so have not been on except to read and catch up on the thread at lunch. Nothing too exciting happening- I've decided to keep taking Hpts until af is due on Saturday just to make sure it stays positive! I probably won't be posting much, just stalking. :)
> 
> Good to hear! As long as they're still lookin good and there's two beautiful lines showing up then that's what I wanted to hear! I'm
> So happy for you!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Thanks Tower! Still getting 2 lines, and they are getting darker! So I'm still hopeful!Click to expand...

So So happy for you girl!! And may those lines keep getting darker everyday!!:happydance:


----------



## Lindss

kassiaethne said:


> Went and got a blood test done today. Coulda gotten the results in 2 hours but i couldnt stay at the hospital so i go to pick em up tomorrow. So tomorrow ill find out if it is the meds or a real pregnancy.
> 
> Been having period like cramps for the last 2 days but 0 period thus far....

O Kass, keep us posted girl!! I am kind of in the same boat as you were! Had to have emergency surgery and get put under yesterday am, and they gave me morpheine 2x. I was just 9dpo , and had done a test, BFN that am. So even though I dont want this to be my mnth, because of all of the meds I have in my system, I still kinda do....I know, Im such a bad person!!!


----------



## Lindss

hopeforbfp said:


> The witch got me this morning. Cochy you said that clomid was making your witch late? I took femara and my LP was 16 days instead of my usual 14 so that must do it too.
> 
> Congrats to the new BFPs. And I'm so sorry to everyone that had an angel this month.

Sorry Hope :hugs: I just know that you will get your BFP soon!! I am prayin for you!! What is femara?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Ahhh :hissy: I took a test yesterday... :bfn: (it as FMU) though. I am supposedly either 11 or 12 DPO. 

I have been getting AF cramps for the past 2 days. :( and I cramp so bad, that it hurts to even sleep at night!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

rain31 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rain31 said:
> 
> 
> @ Mrs.ginger , hey, our due date it so close by, urs on 26th nd mine on 22nd. Lets buddy up:hugs:
> 
> My due date is the 20th ladies!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome on board !! Big Congrats :)Click to expand...

Hope to see you both on the Sept. baby thread!


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, can someone here please help. I have posted elsewhere and gotten no where. Yesterday and today, my temps are quite high. But Wed and thurs I took Metformin for the first time. Is there any way that is what is causing my temps to be so high. I have googled and cannot find an answer and when I look at FF charts with metformin, they are all with met being taken all month long...


----------



## lizlovelust

hi ladies,

8dpo, weird my temps have been 98.4 for four straight days, kinda weird lol. anyways, sore boobs and fatigue is all today.


----------



## Tower6

Finally had a HUGE temp jump today but realized that my temp tgd last two days I took with my bbt that had the almost dead battery! And I didn't realize that till this morning when I grabbed the right one. So I HOPE I'm 3 dpo but not sure. Having a lot of twinges and "fullness" in my pelvis since O


----------



## HWPG

liz, maybe your battery is going as well... ??


----------



## lizlovelust

hwpg, I dont believe so, it isnt acting like it yet!


----------



## Renaendel

I should have never doubted you guys. I was going to test tomorrow but failed my will roll.

It was a clear :bfp: on the FRER, no squinting required. Woooooo, ok maybe I am to old to woo, but wooooo!


----------



## mrs.ginger

YAY!!! Congratulations Renaendel!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Renaendel said:


> I should have never doubted you guys. I was going to test tomorrow but failed my will roll.
> 
> It was a clear :bfp: on the FRER, no squinting required. Woooooo, ok maybe I am to old to woo, but wooooo!

Congrats!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kassiaethne

Well am off to grab a taxi to go across the city to get the results of my bloodtests. So nervous, had a nitemare about waking up to blood and the tests were negative and it was so realistic when i woke up i totally thought it happened till i went to the bathroom and there was no blood. Wish me luck damn gotta stop procrastinating and get dressed >.< see you guys when I'm back


----------



## lizlovelust

ugh, why can women like jenelle from teen mom two keep getting pregnant but people like me cant? not fair, shes a horrible parent and doesnt deserve more kids or even one. :(


----------



## lizlovelust

im also proud of myself, 8dpo and still havent testes, im trying to holfd off to test!


----------



## Lindss

kassiaethne said:


> Well am off to grab a taxi to go across the city to get the results of my bloodtests. So nervous, had a nitemare about waking up to blood and the tests were negative and it was so realistic when i woke up i totally thought it happened till i went to the bathroom and there was no blood. Wish me luck damn gotta stop procrastinating and get dressed >.< see you guys when I'm back

I have everything crossed for u!


----------



## Tower6

kassiaethne said:


> Well am off to grab a taxi to go across the city to get the results of my bloodtests. So nervous, had a nitemare about waking up to blood and the tests were negative and it was so realistic when i woke up i totally thought it happened till i went to the bathroom and there was no blood. Wish me luck damn gotta stop procrastinating and get dressed >.< see you guys when I'm back

Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## echo

Congrats to all the January BFP's! Happy and healthy 9mos to all of you!

:hugs: Luck, and lots of :dust: to those still waiting, and to those who moved on to the next cycle! 

Good job not testing early, Liz!


----------



## Lilbynon

lizlovelust said:


> ugh, why can women like jenelle from teen mom two keep getting pregnant but people like me cant? not fair, shes a horrible parent and doesnt deserve more kids or even one. :(

I have to agree, people like that are the hardest to deal with. I was trying to concive my 2nd child for 16 months (took 18) when my older sister came to me and told me she had aborted her preg with her third baby cause she didnt want to deal with the father:cry: i know she did what she felt was best for her, but it hit me soo hard!!!!!!!!! I was onlya week out from having a miscarage and she broke my heart.


----------



## lizlovelust

Lilbynon said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> ugh, why can women like jenelle from teen mom two keep getting pregnant but people like me cant? not fair, shes a horrible parent and doesnt deserve more kids or even one. :(
> 
> I have to agree, people like that are the hardest to deal with. I was trying to concive my 2nd child for 16 months (took 18) when my older sister came to me and told me she had aborted her preg with her third baby cause she didnt want to deal with the father:cry: i know she did what she felt was best for her, but it hit me soo hard!!!!!!!!! I was onlya week out from having a miscarage and she broke my heart.Click to expand...

aww thats so sad.:(.


----------



## Renaendel

Lizlovelust you have an iron will woman.
Kassiaethene let's know the results!


----------



## Dantz

lizlovelust said:


> ugh, why can women like jenelle from teen mom two keep getting pregnant but people like me cant? not fair, shes a horrible parent and doesnt deserve more kids or even one. :(

When OH and I read this online, we both kind of broke down. We would make great parents who would put our child first and we can't get a single bfp with perfect timing. Definitely hard news to swallow :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

dantz, awww im there with ya! we have been trying a year and a half.now :(


----------



## Tower6

I agree! I mean janelle isn't even raising the kid she has plus she concieved ON DRUGS! I honesty think it comes from literally not caring and being in the let loose stress free type environment that these types of girls get pregnant. I see ot daily workibg with pregnant terns in my area.. It's totally wrong and frustrating that's just the other way I see it too- not to mention that i wotlf bet money that janelle has been having unprotected sex for the last 3 Years and because she wasn't " trying" we think it was the first time or something- poor babies!!!


----------



## Tower6

Sorry for the typos! And that's not meant tooke it sound any better that's just how I justify it to swallow the facts a little easier when I'm having a hard time ttc this time


----------



## kassiaethne

Its official Im pregnant!! I almost broke down and cried in the labs area, went to my husbands office grinning like a fool, telling every taxi driver I'm pregnant on the way lol. My husband said we will go out and celebrate tonight together.

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/image-1_zpsef69c5a0.jpg


----------



## echo

Congrats kass!


----------



## Dantz

Congrats Kass! What perfect timing, you'll have that puppy trained just in time for the new baby!


----------



## kassiaethne

Dantz said:


> Congrats Kass! What perfect timing, you'll have that puppy trained just in time for the new baby!

lol thats what I was thinking, hes such a good luck charm too because its the month we got him and bam, baby having happens.

I swear every time I think about how I'm pregnant I am halfway to crying I'm so happy. I had just this month resolved that if I didn't have a baby that would be okay because I could save more money, and we could go travel more, and all these little things to convince myself its cool to not have a baby. But let me tell you as soon as I saw the papers I was all F that shit I am having a baby YAY. But maybe convincing myself it was okay and relaxing helped me the most.


----------



## Tower6

Kassie!!!! I'm so happy for you- what a miracle!! So excited for all you girls!!


----------



## Tower6

Afm- I haven't been a huge symptom spotter just because I always feel like I set myself up for more disappointment when I was wrong but the night of O I had pain on the right side and since that one cramp session on that side I've had twinges on the left everyday since. I have never had this ever Before, and idk if it'd be good or bad signs to have opposite twinges from the side I think Od in but I hope it's good!!


----------



## CastawayBride

kassiaethne said:


> Its official Im pregnant!! I almost broke down and cried in the labs area, went to my husbands office grinning like a fool, telling every taxi driver I'm pregnant on the way lol. My husband said we will go out and celebrate tonight together.
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/image-1_zpsef69c5a0.jpg

Congrats! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tower6

kassiaethne said:


> Dantz said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Kass! What perfect timing, you'll have that puppy trained just in time for the new baby!
> 
> lol thats what I was thinking, hes such a good luck charm too because its the month we got him and bam, baby having happens.
> 
> I swear every time I think about how I'm pregnant I am halfway to crying I'm so happy. I had just this month resolved that if I didn't have a baby that would be okay because I could save more money, and we could go travel more, and all these little things to convince myself its cool to not have a baby. But let me tell you as soon as I saw the papers I was all F that shit I am having a baby YAY. But maybe convincing myself it was okay and relaxing helped me the most.Click to expand...

We got the kids a puppy for Xmas and she's so adorable - hopefully she's a good luck charm too!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tower6 said:


> Afm- I haven't been a huge symptom spotter just because I always feel like I set myself up for more disappointment when I was wrong but the night of O I had pain on the right side and since that one cramp session on that side I've had twinges on the left everyday since. I have never had this ever Before, and idk if it'd be good or bad signs to have opposite twinges from the side I think Od in but I hope it's good!!

When I got my BFP I was having twinges on the left side too....then on 9 DPO two days before my positive I felt like my uterus was buzzing...it was the strangest thing like I swallowed a cell phone or something!

Good luck Tower6!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats Kass!!

AFM, so I forgot to mention, yesterday I had a case of severe sensetivity to smell! I was with OH and we stopped by his grandparents house who smoke, he got us some soda out of the fridge and I started drinking it, but I had to stop cause the smell of smoke from the can was making me sick! He smelled it and said he couldn't smell anything but soda and called me nuts lol.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *RENAENDEL and KASSAETHNE* :happydance::bfp: ​

:test: *GABBYGABZ and SCATER1025 * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, MRSMOHR, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, x MRS.H x, LITTLEDOUNO, TXBEAUTY123, CINDYLOU77, CIZ, FRIZZYNAD, TWAG, DUCHESSDIVA, HELLOBABY31, HOUSEOFGUCCI, KELLYMASSAGE, GIZETTE, MOODASMOMMA, BABY_DUST, COCHY115, CRYPTICHUN, ELLIE., GINY922, MYBABYBLUES, JOJO_B, LOVEMYBUGG x, OEDIPAMASS, BABYBOYSRUS, ALEXAS MOMMY *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:




*LIZLOVELUST* I do not have a DH, so all the donors are tested and I am not familiar with this issue to comment on his performance or lack of. I will say that he is probably stressed even if you haven't been telling him, he is likely aware of things and he has been a part of this journey with you the ups and the downs for the entire 18ths you have been trying so I wouldn't assume it isn't performance anxiety. I think that getting tested is good for him, but that you should be sensitive to what he is going through too... Alot of times we don't realize what the men go through in the TTC journey, all that I can really say without experience... GL FXD!:dust:


*NATS77* I am sorry that you have felt this way on my thread, I have been doing them every month for soooo very long and I don't think anyone means to ignore anyone in here, we are all very "close" I just think that as most ladies pointed out, there are ALOT of women on this particular testing thread and that has to do with many being comfy on mine, as for me I am at times running more than one testing thread at once as others move from month to month, but also to consider is that we don't all have experience with each thing and so if they are like me, they refrain from responding. I try to respond to all of my testers but where I am not experienced, I remain silent. I also had to point out on one of my threads that all the ladies are in different time zones, states, countries and continents so we are not all on at the same time. No worries, we all want you here, even those that have yet to see your concern post and we look forward to you getting that BFP!:dust:


*CHIMMI* very few OPKS require FMU, in fact there are a slim few outside of those used in monitors, like CBFM (I used that and OPKs) and so I know that afternoon through evening are when they want testing. If a positive OPK is gotten in the afternoon, it doesn't mean that you aren't OV or that something is wrong, it is that way because the surge is detected then, so you could OV within 12-36 hours of that positive. Try to relax and get use to them Hun, GL FXD!:dust:


*GNOME86* It is great to see you again, and doing well... GL Hun! :dust:


*TURTLEMOMMA* I'm thinking about you, hoping and KNOWING these lines are going to stay dark just like KASS's did! :dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* Again, a topic I am not familiar with, I don't know about metformin although have seen other threads speak to them, hope you are able to get your answers.... :dust:


*LADIES* Thank you for the praise on the threads.... If any of you have read in my journal, it is my PLEASURE to do these threads, it was a therapuetic release for me at some terrible times in TTC and losses. When I got my BFP, I had been doing them for longer than most of you had been trying and I had gotten to know and get very close to many of you so I just couldn't stop. In my 2nd trimester now, I still don't see myself stopping, I want to see you ALL get those BFPs! I am in this for the long haul with you, just as my haul was rather long! Hang in there Ladies.... FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *HOPEFORBFP* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February here we are https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-testers-here-we-our-bfp-love-month.html !!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 126 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## kassiaethne

lizlovelust said:


> Congrats Kass!!
> 
> AFM, so I forgot to mention, yesterday I had a case of severe sensetivity to smell! I was with OH and we stopped by his grandparents house who smoke, he got us some soda out of the fridge and I started drinking it, but I had to stop cause the smell of smoke from the can was making me sick! He smelled it and said he couldn't smell anything but soda and called me nuts lol.

Ty everyone all your good wishes totally helped

Ooo that totally was me these last three days i have been smelling everything to the point i had to give my dog a shower because I felt he was smelling even though my husband said I was being crazy he didn't smell


----------



## mizcee18

waiting to test on Jan 30th, im a nervous wreck!


----------



## lizlovelust

Kass, I hope it's a good sign for me then! Ahh I hate waiting but I'm trying my hardest to wait until my test date!


----------



## lizlovelust

Ahhh my ICs should arrive Monday which would make me 11DPO, I might end up caving in and testing then! Lol


----------



## alocin22

Not been on here for a while too much going on so have been ntnp :) and oh yes it gave me a surprise bfp today :)


----------



## kassiaethne

Now that i have my bpf what am I to do with my stash of over 50 OPKs lol. I do know someone in ronaldos office has been ttc longer then me and they don't have OPK's in mexico. Do you think it would be bad of me to offer them to his wife? I know they helped me know I O'ed after bding this time to know I was still in the running. What do you girls think?


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats alocin!!


----------



## Lindss

kassiaethne said:


> Its official Im pregnant!! I almost broke down and cried in the labs area, went to my husbands office grinning like a fool, telling every taxi driver I'm pregnant on the way lol. My husband said we will go out and celebrate tonight together.
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/image-1_zpsef69c5a0.jpg

Woohoo!!!! Soooo happy for you girl!!! Keep us updated on how you are doing!!! Xxx


----------



## hopeforbfp

Congrats to more BFPs woohoo. Femera is like clomid. It's a fertility medication that aids in ovulation.


----------



## turtlemomma

Update- I'm spotting brown and cramping more. Not painful but consistent. 11dpo and todays line is darker- almost as dark as the control... HELP! :help: Could I be having a chemical? I go in for my urine test at the doc tomorrow (they wont do a blood until my next appointment- ugh.) I'm so afraid they are going to tell me I'm not pregnant! :cry:

DH and I decided that if it DOES turn out to be a chemical then at least we know I can GET pregnant... And at least thats good news... :sad1:

We'll also have to see what tomorrows temp does- if it 
D
R
O
P
S, I'm going to be so sad- 
If it stays on the high side I'll feel a little better...


----------



## Cristeena

turtlemomma said:


> Update- I'm spotting brown and cramping more. Not painful but consistent. 11dpo and todays line is darker- almost as dark as the control... HELP! :help: Could I be having a chemical? I go in for my urine test at the doc tomorrow (they wont do a blood until my next appointment- ugh.) I'm so afraid they are going to tell me I'm not pregnant! :cry:
> 
> DH and I decided that if it DOES turn out to be a chemical then at least we know I can GET pregnant... And at least thats good news... :sad1:
> 
> We'll also have to see what tomorrows temp does- if it
> D
> R
> O
> P
> S, I'm going to be so sad-
> If it stays on the high side I'll feel a little better...

Turtle, I honestly would not worry. A chemical means a very faint line and bleeding red. Your lines are getting darker, so this does not sound like a chemical at all to me. Both of mine, the lines were very very faint and I bled bright red blood and had the worst cramping in my life. I am thinking this could be implantation cramping/bleeding for you maybe? I cannot know for sure what it going on with you, but my gut instinct tells me its not a chemical. Try not to worry about all those things right now, please enjoy just being pregnant right now! How beautiful! :) :hugs:

Edited: I forgot to add that brown spotting can just be old blood and Ive read cramping can be totally normal all throughout pregnancy. If it wasnt for online TTC boards, you wouldnt even know to be worried about chemicals, so please just have this moment right now, you deserve it, I am so happy for you guys :dance:


----------



## kassiaethne

turtlemomma said:


> Update- I'm spotting brown and cramping more. Not painful but consistent. 11dpo and todays line is darker- almost as dark as the control... HELP! :help: Could I be having a chemical? I go in for my urine test at the doc tomorrow (they wont do a blood until my next appointment- ugh.) I'm so afraid they are going to tell me I'm not pregnant! :cry:
> 
> DH and I decided that if it DOES turn out to be a chemical then at least we know I can GET pregnant... And at least thats good news... :sad1:
> 
> We'll also have to see what tomorrows temp does- if it
> D
> R
> O
> P
> S, I'm going to be so sad-
> If it stays on the high side I'll feel a little better...


If it was a chemical you probably wouldn't be having such dark lines, it may just be bleeding during your pregnancy. Once they take the urine sample and test it and its positive and they see blood they will probably ask you to take a blood test anyways.


----------



## maddy1

Hi guyssss
Im 27, ttc#1 cycle 3
the 2ww is driving me nuts so I might as well join and keep busy! Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you all
I O'ed a little late at cd18, cd24 progesterone was 16.0 (first cycle on clomid 50mg)
I am 8dpo, waiting to test in a couple days...AF due the 24th
sooo fx'd and hoping symptom spotting doesn't get the best of me hehee

p.s - when using opk's as hpt, is it still fmu to test?

also, please take a look at my ff chart, noticing a very slowwww rise. anyone else have temps like that?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/405a6b/


----------



## Dantz

kassiaethne said:


> Now that i have my bpf what am I to do with my stash of over 50 OPKs lol. I do know someone in ronaldos office has been ttc longer then me and they don't have OPK's in mexico. Do you think it would be bad of me to offer them to his wife? I know they helped me know I O'ed after bding this time to know I was still in the running. What do you girls think?


I think about that every time I order a stash of tests. I would say go for it. I'm kind of a worry wort and would probably keep them for awhile in case of a MC, but then I would pass them on for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## turtlemomma

Thanks kassiaethne and cristeena... :hugs: I hope you're right. I'll update tomorrow after my doc appt. I am on Pacific time and I should get home around 1 pm here.


----------



## kassiaethne

Dantz said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Now that i have my bpf what am I to do with my stash of over 50 OPKs lol. I do know someone in ronaldos office has been ttc longer then me and they don't have OPK's in mexico. Do you think it would be bad of me to offer them to his wife? I know they helped me know I O'ed after bding this time to know I was still in the running. What do you girls think?
> 
> 
> I think about that every time I order a stash of tests. I would say go for it. I'm kind of a worry wort and would probably keep them for awhile in case of a MC, but then I would pass them on for sure.:thumbup:Click to expand...


Yeah i talked with my husband about it and he said give some but not all


----------



## nats77

Thanks mrsmm I realise I was just being daft, sorry. This is a great thread and I am very pleased to be part of it. Thank you all for your support xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

maddy1 said:


> Hi guyssss
> Im 27, ttc#1 cycle 3
> the 2ww is driving me nuts so I might as well join and keep busy! Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you all
> I O'ed a little late at cd18, cd24 progesterone was 16.0 (first cycle on clomid 50mg)
> I am 8dpo, waiting to test in a couple days...AF due the 24th
> sooo fx'd and hoping symptom spotting doesn't get the best of me hehee
> 
> p.s - when using opk's as hpt, is it still fmu to test?
> 
> also, please take a look at my ff chart, noticing a very slowwww rise. anyone else have temps like that?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/405a6b/

Best explanation on why you might want to use OPKs as OPKs and HPTs as HPTs: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html (and hilarious, to boot)

Your temps look fine, the rate of rise or the climbing versus plateauing are both normal LP patterns, as long as they're higher than your pre-o temps. It's harder to interpret a chart without them, though.



lizlovelust said:


> Ahhh my ICs should arrive Monday which would make me 11DPO, I might end up caving in and testing then! Lol

I've never been able to hold out until 11 DPO, amazing willpower if you make it that long!



alocin22 said:


> Not been on here for a while too much going on so have been ntnp :) and oh yes it gave me a surprise bfp today :)

Congrats!!!



turtlemomma said:


> Update- I'm spotting brown and cramping more. Not painful but consistent. 11dpo and todays line is darker- almost as dark as the control... HELP! :help: Could I be having a chemical? I go in for my urine test at the doc tomorrow (they wont do a blood until my next appointment- ugh.) I'm so afraid they are going to tell me I'm not pregnant! :cry:
> 
> DH and I decided that if it DOES turn out to be a chemical then at least we know I can GET pregnant... And at least thats good news... :sad1:
> 
> We'll also have to see what tomorrows temp does- if it
> D
> R
> O
> P
> S, I'm going to be so sad-
> If it stays on the high side I'll feel a little better...

I agree with what the other ladies said. I know it's not easy, but try to relax. If it is a chemical, there's NOTHING you can do to keep it. And if it's not, it's not going to appreciate the large dose of stress hormones! There are a lot of women who get period-like bleeding (on schedule) through their first (and even second) trimesters, so try to relax. And the urine test at the doctor's office isn't really different than the one you use at home, it may even be less sensitive than yours... so as long as your home tests are still positive, I'd wager theirs will be too! GL!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

turtlemomma said:


> Update- I'm spotting brown and cramping more. Not painful but consistent. 11dpo and todays line is darker- almost as dark as the control... HELP! :help: Could I be having a chemical? I go in for my urine test at the doc tomorrow (they wont do a blood until my next appointment- ugh.) I'm so afraid they are going to tell me I'm not pregnant! :cry:
> 
> DH and I decided that if it DOES turn out to be a chemical then at least we know I can GET pregnant... And at least thats good news... :sad1:
> 
> We'll also have to see what tomorrows temp does- if it
> D
> R
> O
> P
> S, I'm going to be so sad-
> If it stays on the high side I'll feel a little better...

TurtleMomma I am about 5 and half weeks and two days ago I started spotting first red/pink and then ended with brown....the doctor didn't even have me in as he said sex, implantation or the internal he did caused it...within 24 hours it was gone... :) Good luck and hope to see you on the Sept. baby thread!!


----------



## Tower6

Turtle- I bled- BLED with my second and third up until 4 months and they told me as long as I was testing positive then I was fine and tresses nothing you can do... It sounded heartless but as a dr (midwife) they see it as normal to spot and bleed. I was a wreck and totally scared out of my mind cuz I was totally picturing my baby in there already. I kno this doesn't really make it less scary but if the lines r dark then your probably doing great. I mean you've never had a bfp so it doesn't sound like u get them a lot and loose it it sounds like this is it for you. The body usually sheds the last mucus/discharge around AF time to close the cervix off and prepare for the 9 mos... I could be wrong but I'm praying that I'm not and to be honest I had feelings about you, and kassie this month so I think God has bigger plans for you love. GL! They won't do an internal until your 5+ weeks and not spotting because that can be so normal and they don't want to disrupt anything. So a blood test will help u feel better and until then were all here for u!!


----------



## Tower6

Oh afm- I got my crosshairs and really bumming over it! I like my temps but it ff is right then we missed Oday .... Uugghhh


----------



## Tower6

Sorry to post again but I really hope the b6 works... Cuz I'm only 3 dpo and I'm only 7 days on the dot from starting my period again... That's just crazy to me when I see it on the calendar... Hmmm


----------



## echo

How long is your lp normally, without b6?


----------



## echo

I can see your chart when it is in your siggy, but when I click on it it goes blank in FF??


----------



## Tower6

8-9 days


----------



## Tower6

I just tried to fix the link let me know if it works now


----------



## echo

No. Still not working. 8-9 days, huh? How large a dose of b6 are you taking? Is it in a complex, like a b50 or b100? I hope you get to at least 11! Also, I don't always trust where FF puts my CH, so sometimes, I play around with the settings, or override them completely.


----------



## Tower6

I got my first early pos OPK this month so I was really wxcitedwe and cp/cm lined up with the OPK but with the temps ff put it the same as always leaving very short Lp again. I have b6 that is 200mg


----------



## echo

Well, it should work, then. I'll keep my fx'd. From the little thumbnail, I would say FF is off by a day or two.


----------



## Tower6

That would make all the difference if we are right! I was tempted to set the override to
OPK not advanced but idk


----------



## echo

I overrode mine to coincide with opk's. Otherwise FF has me o-ing before they were positive! Silly computer.


----------



## lizlovelust

morning ladies,

9DPO, temp went up .1 degree, woke up today with horrible lower/mid back pains, had really vivid dreams last night, super super gassy today. I also have tons of phlegm in my nose/throat for no reason, I'm not even sick. Loss of labido too....oh and sore boobs too.


----------



## nats77

Sounds good lizlove ;) x


----------



## lcgoodac

Well I think I've just got my positive opk. We bd this morning do you think we need to bd tonight aswell or just tomorrow?


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> morning ladies,
> 
> 9DPO, temp went up .1 degree, woke up today with horrible lower/mid back pains, had really vivid dreams last night, super super gassy today. I also have tons of phlegm in my nose/throat for no reason, I'm not even sick. Loss of labido too....oh and sore boobs too.

Sounds good! By ur temps staying up its all looking promising, tomorrow will tell a lot in comparrison to ur other charts :thumbup: GL


----------



## lorojovanos

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=90026
Random...


----------



## ClandestineTX

echo said:


> I overrode mine to coincide with opk's. Otherwise FF has me o-ing before they were positive! Silly computer.

I would go with the temps over the OPKs. The temps are a primary fertility sign and the increased temp is from the progesterone generated by the corpus luteum (follicle remnants AFTER egg is released). OPKs are a secondary fertility sign, inherently less accurate, and the tests are picking up on metabolized LH in your urine... for whatever reason you may have a delay in it getting out of your body. I don't seem to produce enough to even get a true positive with those things - but temps are generally indisputable, unless you are running a fever or have something else making them high pre-o. 



lcgoodac said:


> Well I think I've just got my positive opk. We bd this morning do you think we need to bd tonight aswell or just tomorrow?

I'd do it tonight and tomorrow, as a bonus, if you're still up for it. The LH takes at least 4 hours to get into the urine and the LH surge proceeds the egg by 12-24 hours (meaning ovulation is typically 8-20 hours after a positive OPK, though read above for more on the accuracy of those...). And I wouldn't stop until your temps have confirmed ovulation, as it's common to see positive OPKs without ovulation (absent thermal shift on BBT chart) and a subsequent positive later. GL!


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=90026
> Random...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=90025
Sorry, the first one isn't as good... REALLY faint, but pink IRL. BAD indent line i think


----------



## kassiaethne

Hmm i kinda see a line, is it darker in person? And pink?


----------



## kel21

Indent lines are grey, not pink :)


----------



## echo

ClandestineTX said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> I overrode mine to coincide with opk's. Otherwise FF has me o-ing before they were positive! Silly computer.
> 
> I would go with the temps over the OPKs. The temps are a primary fertility sign and the increased temp is from the progesterone generated by the corpus luteum (follicle remnants AFTER egg is released). OPKs are a secondary fertility sign, inherently less accurate, and the tests are picking up on metabolized LH in your urine... for whatever reason you may have a delay in it getting out of your body. I don't seem to produce enough to even get a true positive with those things - but temps are generally indisputable, unless you are running a fever or have something else making them high pre-o.Click to expand...

Thanks! Yeah, I took the override off. Thing is, I don't always trust the 'advanced' setting of FF. Sometimes 'Fertility Awareness' works much better, so I now have it set on that. I am sure I did not ovulate on CD16 (which is what 'advanced' thinks), despite the big spike. Cramping last night, and sore breasts this am are signs of o for me. But I am still getting fertile cm, and with irregular cycles, and fake-outs, I am going to hope I ovulated, but act like I haven't. I might o today, even. My temps aren't high enough to have me convinced. We shall see. :)


----------



## turtlemomma

lorojovanos said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=90026
> Random...

Loro- thats what my first test looked like! I got a much more clear positive the next afternoon- hope this is it for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

Just back from the dr. and my pee test was positive! I have stopped spotting but am still getting cramps. Feeling much more positive today!!! Thanks ladies for being so supportive. :hugs:

Tower- your chart looks great! I would say you could have O a day later than ff says...


----------



## Vanillabean01

kassiaethne said:


> Its official Im pregnant!! I almost broke down and cried in the labs area, went to my husbands office grinning like a fool, telling every taxi driver I'm pregnant on the way lol. My husband said we will go out and celebrate tonight together.

Yay!!!!! Congratuations!!! This is such exciting news for you!!!!


----------



## kassiaethne

Vanillabean01 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Its official Im pregnant!! I almost broke down and cried in the labs area, went to my husbands office grinning like a fool, telling every taxi driver I'm pregnant on the way lol. My husband said we will go out and celebrate tonight together.
> 
> Yay!!!!! Congratuations!!! This is such exciting news for you!!!!Click to expand...

Oh yeah I am super happy. Ive waited so long I thought it just was never going to happen


----------



## Jean40

Holy cow, I just got the most painful right nipple in the last hour or so. Wow, that was not expected. I hope it's a good sign! :dust:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Omg omg omg Loro I'm so back up on journals I haven't read them in over a week. Eek I can kinda see something on the test and I've never had an evap on a FRER before. I can't believe it. Did you stop taking the metformin? (I think that's what it's called right)


----------



## lorojovanos

hopeforbfp said:


> Omg omg omg Loro I'm so back up on journals I haven't read them in over a week. Eek I can kinda see something on the test and I've never had an evap on a FRER before. I can't believe it. Did you stop taking the metformin? (I think that's what it's called right)

I was wondering where you'd been journal wise!:winkwink:
I have had evaps on them before, but onyl when I took them out of the case, this one I didn't. But less than half of people on CTP think it's a bfp. I don't see how it could be anyways. Maybe it was, and now it's not and I hurt it taking the provera? I don't know. I'm still on the met, day 5 of it i think


----------



## ducky28

Hi all. I'm 28 and been ttc #1 for 11 months. I'm going to wait for af, but if it's not here by 1/25 I will test. 

Sounds like everyone has good luck on here, so I hope it rubs off on me!


----------



## ClandestineTX

echo said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> I overrode mine to coincide with opk's. Otherwise FF has me o-ing before they were positive! Silly computer.
> 
> I would go with the temps over the OPKs. The temps are a primary fertility sign and the increased temp is from the progesterone generated by the corpus luteum (follicle remnants AFTER egg is released). OPKs are a secondary fertility sign, inherently less accurate, and the tests are picking up on metabolized LH in your urine... for whatever reason you may have a delay in it getting out of your body. I don't seem to produce enough to even get a true positive with those things - but temps are generally indisputable, unless you are running a fever or have something else making them high pre-o.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, I took the override off. Thing is, I don't always trust the 'advanced' setting of FF. Sometimes 'Fertility Awareness' works much better, so I now have it set on that. I am sure I did not ovulate on CD16 (which is what 'advanced' thinks), despite the big spike. Cramping last night, and sore breasts this am are signs of o for me. But I am still getting fertile cm, and with irregular cycles, and fake-outs, I am going to hope I ovulated, but act like I haven't. I might o today, even. My temps aren't high enough to have me convinced. We shall see. :)Click to expand...

I just looked at your older charts and I see what you mean about the temps seeming too low for LP temps. I only have one prior chart and am considering myself pre-O until I start seeing them above 97.55 (last cycle's coverline). I think what you're doing is the best strategy you can right now! I hope it sorts itself out soon enough, because I'm in the "when am I going to know for sure I O'd boat" and it's not the most awesome of views! 



turtlemomma said:


> Just back from the dr. and my pee test was positive! I have stopped spotting but am still getting cramps. Feeling much more positive today!!! Thanks ladies for being so supportive. :hugs:
> 
> Tower- your chart looks great! I would say you could have O a day later than ff says...

Congrats turtlemomma! Hope things stay *positive* for you!


----------



## BabyHopes.

lorojovanos said:


> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> Omg omg omg Loro I'm so back up on journals I haven't read them in over a week. Eek I can kinda see something on the test and I've never had an evap on a FRER before. I can't believe it. Did you stop taking the metformin? (I think that's what it's called right)
> 
> I was wondering where you'd been journal wise!:winkwink:
> I have had evaps on them before, but onyl when I took them out of the case, this one I didn't. But less than half of people on CTP think it's a bfp. I don't see how it could be anyways. Maybe it was, and now it's not and I hurt it taking the provera? I don't know. I'm still on the met, day 5 of it i thinkClick to expand...

Loro - hoping this is it for you! You've sure waited long enough. FX and big hugs!


----------



## Tower6

turtlemomma said:


> Just back from the dr. and my pee test was positive! I have stopped spotting but am still getting cramps. Feeling much more positive today!!! Thanks ladies for being so supportive. :hugs:
> 
> Tower- your chart looks great! I would say you could have O a day later than ff says...

So I discarded that temp on the day that I realized I used the bbt with the ba battery and ff moved my CH ahead by a day which I was so happy about because that lines up with exactly what I think. Did you think tho that it was off by a day the other direction, meaning I didn't O till cd 14? Of so I'm really nervous because we didn't BD cd 14 or 15 which would mean I missed it :dohh: so I really hope we had accurate BD timing! I'm only 4dpo and due for AF on Sunday already! So if the b6 works at all then I hope I won't be expecting her till at least Wednesday....FX'd!!


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower6 said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Just back from the dr. and my pee test was positive! I have stopped spotting but am still getting cramps. Feeling much more positive today!!! Thanks ladies for being so supportive. :hugs:
> 
> Tower- your chart looks great! I would say you could have O a day later than ff says...
> 
> So I discarded that temp on the day that I realized I used the bbt with the ba battery and ff moved my CH ahead by a day which I was so happy about because that lines up with exactly what I think. Did you think tho that it was off by a day the other direction, meaning I didn't O till cd 14? Of so I'm really nervous because we didn't BD cd 14 or 15 which would mean I missed it :dohh: so I really hope we had accurate BD timing! I'm only 4dpo and due for AF on Sunday already! So if the b6 works at all then I hope I won't be expecting her till at least Wednesday....FX'd!!Click to expand...

Tower- to be honest its KINDA hard to see your chart since we only have the thumbnail to look at- the link still isnt working- but I think O was either the day it shows currently or possibly even the next day... Regardless, it looks like you got in a few bd's in the time frame... Everything is crossed for you hun!!!:hugs:


----------



## hopeforbfp

I'm sorry when I'm working I just feel so busy. I feel guilty being on my phone all evening when I'm spending time with DH so I don't get to catch up till weekends. I try to keep up with the testing thread because I moves so quick that if I get behind ill never catch up. And I figure if something big happens with my journal ladies it will make its way here lol. I also slack off a little at the beginning of the cycle. If I'm on here all the time it makes the cycle seem longer.


----------



## lizlovelust

so me and OH were goofing around dancing and I was wiggling my bootie lol and it felt like my uterus was shaking around and feels really full, I dont havw to pee and didnt eat either, it litterally felt like my uterus wiggling, weirdest feeling ever!


----------



## momofone08

I was WTT and stopped my bc this month. AF is due on the 24th, so I will be testing that day. 

Mrs MM24: I was in your December 2011 testing thread and super excited to be back!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Just back from the dr. and my pee test was positive! I have stopped spotting but am still getting cramps. Feeling much more positive today!!! Thanks ladies for being so supportive. :hugs:
> 
> Tower- your chart looks great! I would say you could have O a day later than ff says...
> 
> So I discarded that temp on the day that I realized I used the bbt with the ba battery and ff moved my CH ahead by a day which I was so happy about because that lines up with exactly what I think. Did you think tho that it was off by a day the other direction, meaning I didn't O till cd 14? Of so I'm really nervous because we didn't BD cd 14 or 15 which would mean I missed it :dohh: so I really hope we had accurate BD timing! I'm only 4dpo and due for AF on Sunday already! So if the b6 works at all then I hope I won't be expecting her till at least Wednesday....FX'd!!Click to expand...

From what I can see on the thumbnail image, I agree with the current crosshair placement, based on your temps. 

I posted this to you previously, maybe you didn't see it?

From FF main page (left menu bar, under "Charting Apps," click "My Chart")
From the My Chart page (top menu bar, go to "Sharing" and a sub-menu appears... under heading "Charting Home Page" click on "Setup")

On the Setup page... under "Privacy" you must check the box for "Auto Update" and it would be helpful if you also selected "Publish Chart Labels" - the other ones are totally at your discretion. 

That SHOULD fix your display issue.


----------



## lizlovelust

well caved in and tested, BFN, go figure! I'm sure it'll be a BFN this whole TWW....


----------



## lizlovelust

omg so I looked at the tests way too early, I waited another 2 min. and there's lines I swear!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test90129

super faint!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test90138

Better photo, can't see it on the dollar tree one anymore but the IC you can clearly see it!!


----------



## lorojovanos

I agree that u can see something liz for sure, but whats with all the dye? How long after is this pic taken?

AFM, updated pm tests, in my journal:)


----------



## HWPG

Liz, see a line in the top test, but not bottom. 
Loro, I see two lines! Agh!


----------



## lizlovelust

not sur# whats with the dye, maybe I didnt let it soak long enough, but I took the photo like 6.min. after I rook the test


----------



## lorojovanos

I'd def test again tomorrow then LIZ:)


----------



## maddy1

This look triphasic to anyone? 
Still getting the hang of figuring my chart out, and yeah its hard to tell with out the post o temps but I know I def ovulated cuz of progesterone test and my temps are higher compared to last cycle. 

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/405a6b/


----------



## lizlovelust

loro ahhh this is the clearest line ive seen on.a test before! im so anxous to test in the morning!


----------



## Tower6

lorojovanos said:


> I agree that u can see something liz for sure, but whats with all the dye? How long after is this pic taken?
> 
> AFM, updated pm tests, in my journal:)

Almost 3 years!!!!! Omg I hope this is it for you!!! What an amazing month ladies!!!!!


----------



## Tower6

ClandestineTX said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Just back from the dr. and my pee test was positive! I have stopped spotting but am still getting cramps. Feeling much more positive today!!! Thanks ladies for being so supportive. :hugs:
> 
> Tower- your chart looks great! I would say you could have O a day later than ff says...
> 
> So I discarded that temp on the day that I realized I used the bbt with the ba battery and ff moved my CH ahead by a day which I was so happy about because that lines up with exactly what I think. Did you think tho that it was off by a day the other direction, meaning I didn't O till cd 14? Of so I'm really nervous because we didn't BD cd 14 or 15 which would mean I missed it :dohh: so I really hope we had accurate BD timing! I'm only 4dpo and due for AF on Sunday already! So if the b6 works at all then I hope I won't be expecting her till at least Wednesday....FX'd!!Click to expand...
> 
> From what I can see on the thumbnail image, I agree with the current crosshair placement, based on your temps.
> 
> I posted this to you previously, maybe you didn't see it?
> 
> From FF main page (left menu bar, under "Charting Apps," click "My Chart")
> From the My Chart page (top menu bar, go to "Sharing" and a sub-menu appears... under heading "Charting Home Page" click on "Setup")
> 
> On the Setup page... under "Privacy" you must check the box for "Auto Update" and it would be helpful if you also selected "Publish Chart Labels" - the other ones are totally at your discretion.
> 
> That SHOULD fix your display issue.Click to expand...


I don't know why it's Still not working I did that when u posted it and then again
Today and I just can't figure out what the problem is :growlmad:


----------



## turtlemomma

maddy- In all honesty, your chart doesnt look triphasic to me- but its hard to really tell anything since you don't have pre-o temps. Are you thinking of testing soon?

Liz- when I had my first positive it was really faint. Not sure what the deal with that dye run is though...honestly it could be a faulty test... I REALLY HOPE NOT! You should test again tomorrow!


----------



## Andrea28

Congrats to all ladies with bfps witch got me today :(


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test90138
> 
> Better photo, can't see it on the dollar tree one anymore but the IC you can clearly see it!!

I see it liz! xxxxx everythings crossed for you!! Id say to wait another full day, then mon am test with a FRER!!


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies. So my period is officially now almost two days late, if this is a normal 26 day cycle as normal. I have been stalking this month and responding here and there to people's posts, but hae sworn to not symptom spot, as it makes it so much harder each month when it ends in a bfn. This is oour 8th month ttc # 3, I had to have surgery on thursday, and was put under, and on alot of meds while I was in the hospital, so the rational part of me doesnt want this to be our month......but the terrible selfish part of me will still be disappointed if its not:blush:
I hae 1 FRER, and since Ive been home in bed for three days I have not ventured out to get more, so trying so hard to wait and test tomorow..ugh


----------



## BabyHopes.

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies. So my period is officially now almost two days late, if this is a normal 26 day cycle as normal. I have been stalking this month and responding here and there to people's posts, but hae sworn to not symptom spot, as it makes it so much harder each month when it ends in a bfn. This is oour 8th month ttc # 3, I had to have surgery on thursday, and was put under, and on alot of meds while I was in the hospital, so the rational part of me doesnt want this to be our month......but the terrible selfish part of me will still be disappointed if its not:blush:
> I hae 1 FRER, and since Ive been home in bed for three days I have not ventured out to get more, so trying so hard to wait and test tomorow..ugh

If you're already late, the test is almost guaranteed (99.9%) to be accurate :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

maddy1 said:


> This look triphasic to anyone?
> Still getting the hang of figuring my chart out, and yeah its hard to tell with out the post o temps but I know I def ovulated cuz of progesterone test and my temps are higher compared to last cycle.
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/405a6b/

Can't tell if it's triphasic without pre-ovulation temps, in theory would be phase 1. There's just no way to tell. 



lizlovelust said:


> loro ahhh this is the clearest line ive seen on.a test before! im so anxous to test in the morning!

I've never had a false positive (or even an evap on an IC) and I'm a 4th cycle POAS addict! FX for you!



BabyHopes. said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. So my period is officially now almost two days late, if this is a normal 26 day cycle as normal. I have been stalking this month and responding here and there to people's posts, but hae sworn to not symptom spot, as it makes it so much harder each month when it ends in a bfn. This is oour 8th month ttc # 3, I had to have surgery on thursday, and was put under, and on alot of meds while I was in the hospital, so the rational part of me doesnt want this to be our month......but the terrible selfish part of me will still be disappointed if its not:blush:
> I hae 1 FRER, and since Ive been home in bed for three days I have not ventured out to get more, so trying so hard to wait and test tomorow..ugh
> 
> If you're already late, the test is almost guaranteed (99.9%) to be accurate :)Click to expand...

I agree with BabyHopes!!! GL to you!



Tower6 said:


> I don't know why it's Still not working I did that when u posted it and then again
> Today and I just can't figure out what the problem is :growlmad:

My feelings about technology... when all else fails, be aggressive. 

Go to the chart set-up page and click "Delete Home Page" near the bottom. 

Then go back to the "Sharing" menu at the top bar and click "Setup" under "Charting Home Page" to make a new one. There is a "preview" option on the set-up page. If you customize any settings, I highly recommend changing them one at a time and "previewing" the page after each, individual setting modification - so if it was something in the setup, you'll hopefully not repeat it! 

Oh, and if that works - make sure to update your address in the thumbnail on your signature line here, on BnB!


----------



## Tower6

ClandestineTX said:


> maddy1 said:
> 
> 
> This look triphasic to anyone?
> Still getting the hang of figuring my chart out, and yeah its hard to tell with out the post o temps but I know I def ovulated cuz of progesterone test and my temps are higher compared to last cycle.
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/405a6b/
> 
> Can't tell if it's triphasic without pre-ovulation temps, in theory would be phase 1. There's just no way to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> loro ahhh this is the clearest line ive seen on.a test before! im so anxous to test in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> I've never had a false positive (or even an evap on an IC) and I'm a 4th cycle POAS addict! FX for you!
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. So my period is officially now almost two days late, if this is a normal 26 day cycle as normal. I have been stalking this month and responding here and there to people's posts, but hae sworn to not symptom spot, as it makes it so much harder each month when it ends in a bfn. This is oour 8th month ttc # 3, I had to have surgery on thursday, and was put under, and on alot of meds while I was in the hospital, so the rational part of me doesnt want this to be our month......but the terrible selfish part of me will still be disappointed if its not:blush:
> I hae 1 FRER, and since Ive been home in bed for three days I have not ventured out to get more, so trying so hard to wait and test tomorow..ughClick to expand...
> 
> If you're already late, the test is almost guaranteed (99.9%) to be accurate :)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with BabyHopes!!! GL to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know why it's Still not working I did that when u posted it and then again
> Today and I just can't figure out what the problem is :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> My feelings about technology... when all else fails, be aggressive.
> 
> Go to the chart set-up page and click "Delete Home Page" near the bottom.
> 
> Then go back to the "Sharing" menu at the top bar and click "Setup" under "Charting Home Page" to make a new one. There is a "preview" option on the set-up page. If you customize any settings, I highly recommend changing them one at a time and "previewing" the page after each, individual setting modification - so if it was something in the setup, you'll hopefully not repeat it!
> 
> Oh, and if that works - make sure to update your address in the thumbnail on your signature line here, on BnB!Click to expand...

Your so amazing!!

And Lindss if your late test girl test!!!!!


----------



## Tower6

ClandestineTX said:


> maddy1 said:
> 
> 
> This look triphasic to anyone?
> Still getting the hang of figuring my chart out, and yeah its hard to tell with out the post o temps but I know I def ovulated cuz of progesterone test and my temps are higher compared to last cycle.
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/405a6b/
> 
> Can't tell if it's triphasic without pre-ovulation temps, in theory would be phase 1. There's just no way to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> loro ahhh this is the clearest line ive seen on.a test before! im so anxous to test in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> I've never had a false positive (or even an evap on an IC) and I'm a 4th cycle POAS addict! FX for you!
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. So my period is officially now almost two days late, if this is a normal 26 day cycle as normal. I have been stalking this month and responding here and there to people's posts, but hae sworn to not symptom spot, as it makes it so much harder each month when it ends in a bfn. This is oour 8th month ttc # 3, I had to have surgery on thursday, and was put under, and on alot of meds while I was in the hospital, so the rational part of me doesnt want this to be our month......but the terrible selfish part of me will still be disappointed if its not:blush:
> I hae 1 FRER, and since Ive been home in bed for three days I have not ventured out to get more, so trying so hard to wait and test tomorow..ughClick to expand...
> 
> If you're already late, the test is almost guaranteed (99.9%) to be accurate :)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with BabyHopes!!! GL to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know why it's Still not working I did that when u posted it and then again
> Today and I just can't figure out what the problem is :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> My feelings about technology... when all else fails, be aggressive.
> 
> Go to the chart set-up page and click "Delete Home Page" near the bottom.
> 
> Then go back to the "Sharing" menu at the top bar and click "Setup" under "Charting Home Page" to make a new one. There is a "preview" option on the set-up page. If you customize any settings, I highly recommend changing them one at a time and "previewing" the page after each, individual setting modification - so if it was something in the setup, you'll hopefully not repeat it!
> 
> Oh, and if that works - make sure to update your address in the thumbnail on your signature line here, on BnB!Click to expand...

Your so amazing!!

And Lindss if your late test girl test!!!!!


----------



## Tower6

Woaaaaah! Sorry bout the dbl post my phone went crazy!


----------



## Tower6

ClandestineTX which part of Texas are you in? I'm
Gonna pop over to your journal in a minute. I absolutely LOVE texas!!!


----------



## Dantz

My best friend shared this with me this morning. You have to watch it it is amazing to see the fetus grow and hear some of the facts (did you know that if the baby continued to grow at the rate that it does during the 2nd tri that it would weigh ONE TON at birth??? amazing) It takes about a minute to get into it, but keep watching til the end!!

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/alex...maing-grid7|maing10|dl3|sec1_lnk3&pLid=259377

P.s. Sorry if this is against the rules :( I promise it's not spam!!


----------



## scarter1025

The witch came today :(


----------



## Tower6

scarter1025 said:


> The witch came today :(

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

Mrs mm - Oedimpas (sp?) got a :bfp: ... I just noticed the ? By her name on the front pg


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN today, yesterdays must have just been a dye run... :(


----------



## nats77

Awww sorry liz x


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> BFN today, yesterdays must have just been a dye run... :(

Aww Liz I'm sorry. No AF tho right? Any symptoms still?


----------



## Lindss

Sorry Liz! May still be too early!! I m trying w all my might to wait to test. Still NP AF , pretty late now, but I think it could just be Cuz of all the meds I was in w surgery. I don't wanta be disappointed again, u know?! Although hubby and I just bd just Cuz, and I had a tad of spotting right After. That has happened before, but now I'm worried. It only lasted one wipe, but still :(


----------



## Tower6

Lindss said:


> Sorry Liz! May still be too early!! I m trying w all my might to wait to test. Still NP AF , pretty late now, but I think it could just be Cuz of all the meds I was in w surgery. I don't wanta be disappointed again, u know?! Although hubby and I just bd just Cuz, and I had a tad of spotting right After. That has happened before, but now I'm worried. It only lasted one wipe, but still :(

You sound preggers to me :winkwink: GL!!


----------



## kassiaethne

Lindss said:


> Sorry Liz! May still be too early!! I m trying w all my might to wait to test. Still NP AF , pretty late now, but I think it could just be Cuz of all the meds I was in w surgery. I don't wanta be disappointed again, u know?! Although hubby and I just bd just Cuz, and I had a tad of spotting right After. That has happened before, but now I'm worried. It only lasted one wipe, but still :(

Awe be pregnant i command thee


----------



## kassiaethne

Tower6 said:


> You sound preggers to me :winkwink: GL!!

You too tower im throwing commands all ovah the place!!


----------



## mizcee18

good morning ladies! i have a couple questions for ya.....

when does your temp go up if you are preg? this temp charting is very confusing to me, not confusing, but im just questioning everytime i do it, wether i did it right? is it the right temp if ive woken up and been up for a lil bit, but havnt stood up? i read it was invalid if i got up within 3 hours to pee. so of couse thats happened almost every day just to screw me up. lol 

also what is the earliest dpo you can test? i guess it depends on the test, but ugh this waiting is killing me, and also im trying to hold off n extra couple days to test just because, this being my first month using opks, charting n all that, i dont feel like i really know my body and im not exactly sure when i o'd being i got a couple faint lines every other day. we insem'd for 9 days straight so im hoping we got it within one of those days.


----------



## mowat

Hey ladies! I haven't been posting, but I've been stalking all month long. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.

My symptoms are driving me crazy this month! Ever since my miscarriage I've had a pile of monthly symptoms that I never had before, but they're much worse this month so I'm trying to be hopeful. Massive headache started around 5dpo and lasted a couple of days. Also on day 5 I had bad nausea and stomach pain. Sore boobs off and on. Today (11dpo) I've got intense cramping again and I keep feeling like AF is about to start (although it's not due until Thursday at the earliest). REally hope this is the month and not just another month of horrible symptoms.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kassiaethne

mizcee18 said:


> good morning ladies! i have a couple questions for ya.....
> 
> when does your temp go up if you are preg? this temp charting is very confusing to me, not confusing, but im just questioning everytime i do it, wether i did it right? is it the right temp if ive woken up and been up for a lil bit, but havnt stood up? i read it was invalid if i got up within 3 hours to pee. so of couse thats happened almost every day just to screw me up. lol
> 
> also what is the earliest dpo you can test? i guess it depends on the test, but ugh this waiting is killing me, and also im trying to hold off n extra couple days to test just because, this being my first month using opks, charting n all that, i dont feel like i really know my body and im not exactly sure when i o'd being i got a couple faint lines every other day. we insem'd for 9 days straight so im hoping we got it within one of those days.


I dunno anything a about charting so I'll leave that for someone else to answer. But OPK's will always give a faint line because some of the chemical is always in your system, OPK's look for a surge in that chemical. it has to be as dark as the control line to be positive. 

How long ago did you have your period and what time after that did you do the 9 day run of insemination? Most women ovulate between the end of the second week and third week after their last period. Like my lunal phase is usually 16. Average womens is around 14. But you won't know that number till you know when you O on average.


----------



## kassiaethne

mowat said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been posting, but I've been stalking all month long. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.
> 
> My symptoms are driving me crazy this month! Ever since my miscarriage I've had a pile of monthly symptoms that I never had before, but they're much worse this month so I'm trying to be hopeful. Massive headache started around 5dpo and lasted a couple of days. Also on day 5 I had bad nausea and stomach pain. Sore boobs off and on. Today (11dpo) I've got intense cramping again and I keep feeling like AF is about to start (although it's not due until Thursday at the earliest). REally hope this is the month and not just another month of horrible symptoms.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Have you tested yet, that last bit sounds really promising


----------



## ttcforaminius

Hi!

I need help ladies! Im somewhere between 8-11 DPO and not sure if this is the start of something? Its clearer to the eye. I have very sore boobs and have had vivid dreams past couple of nights...

What do you think??:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







take 2.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 15









take 4.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 13









take 7.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## clynn11

ttcforaminius- I see a very faint line!!!! FX it's the start of a dark BFP coming your way!!!


----------



## ttcforaminius

clynn11 said:


> ttcforaminius- I see a very faint line!!!! FX it's the start of a dark BFP coming your way!!!

Thank you, :hugs: I hope so too. Im due AF Tuesday so if she doesnt show her ugly head first, I will retest and hopefully if it is the start of my BFP, it will be darker!!

:happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

clynn11 said:


> ttcforaminius- I see a very faint line!!!! FX it's the start of a dark BFP coming your way!!!

I see a line too...fingers crossed for a sticky bean
1:thumbup:


----------



## ttcforaminius

CastawayBride said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> ttcforaminius- I see a very faint line!!!! FX it's the start of a dark BFP coming your way!!!
> 
> I see a line too...fingers crossed for a sticky bean
> 1:thumbup:Click to expand...


Thanks! Hopefully Tuesday will be the day my name has a :bfp: next to it on the calendar!! xx


----------



## Tower6

kassiaethne said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> You sound preggers to me :winkwink: GL!!
> 
> You too tower im throwing commands all ovah the place!!Click to expand...

Please!! I gladly welcome all I can get lol I cracked up At that post and then realized I had one right below and felt so special haha thnxx


----------



## kassiaethne

Tower6 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> You sound preggers to me :winkwink: GL!!
> 
> You too tower im throwing commands all ovah the place!!Click to expand...
> 
> Please!! I gladly welcome all I can get lol I cracked up At that post and then realized I had one right below and felt so special haha thnxxClick to expand...

lol it is totally for greedy purposes it would be awesome to have you two as bump buddies, you two were so great when I've been ttc ^_^


----------



## lizlovelust

still all the same symptoms and now a new one, a sharp pain comes and goes on the left side of my abdomen, and I can't seem to get out of bed today! I'm so tired! lol Oh also really stinky pee too, like weird stinky! :dohh:


----------



## mizcee18

kassiaethne said:


> mizcee18 said:
> 
> 
> I dunno anything a about charting so I'll leave that for someone else to answer. But OPK's will always give a faint line because some of the chemical is always in your system, OPK's look for a surge in that chemical. it has to be as dark as the control line to be positive.
> 
> How long ago did you have your period and what time after that did you do the 9 day run of insemination? Most women ovulate between the end of the second week and third week after their last period. Like my lunal phase is usually 16. Average womens is around 14. But you won't know that number till you know when you O on average.
> 
> I started my last period on dec 29th. i started insem'ng on the 8th (cd 11-cd19) do you think thats ok?Click to expand...


----------



## kassiaethne

mizcee18 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> I dunno anything a about charting so I'll leave that for someone else to answer. But OPK's will always give a faint line because some of the chemical is always in your system, OPK's look for a surge in that chemical. it has to be as dark as the control line to be positive.
> 
> How long ago did you have your period and what time after that did you do the 9 day run of insemination? Most women ovulate between the end of the second week and third week after their last period. Like my lunal phase is usually 16. Average womens is around 14. But you won't know that number till you know when you O on average.
> 
> I started my last period on dec 29th. i started insem'ng on the 8th (cd 11-cd19) do you think thats ok?Click to expand...

I checked on my cycle chart for you, and if you have a 29 day period, and the average lunal phase of 14 you shoulda ovulated between Jan 10- Jan 14 so yeah you prolly caught it. Kinda fiddled with it too the different amount of periods and lunal phases, and you still were in the window so yup you're good I believe ^_^


----------



## Renaendel

lizlovelust said:


> still all the same symptoms and now a new one, a sharp pain comes and goes on the left side of my abdomen, and I can't seem to get out of bed today! I'm so tired! lol Oh also really stinky pee too, like weird stinky! :dohh:

What I have learned this week. I may only need 300 more calories, but that bean has decided I am already peeing for two. As long as you know you don't have a uti, it sounds promising. The exaustion and the pee hit me HARD. Good luck. It seems like you are showing some promising signs. My fatigue started at 4dpo and has not left, it's the real deal.

My baby hunch says you may be preggers.


----------



## lizlovelust

Rena- ohhhh I hope you are right! I'm just SO tired, like litterally I woke up this morning took my temp, went back to bed, woke up again took a test, went back to bed lol.


----------



## Renaendel

lizlovelust said:


> Rena- ohhhh I hope you are right! I'm just SO tired, like litterally I woke up this morning took my temp, went back to bed, woke up again took a test, went back to bed lol.

Glad you picked up some rest. Your chart looks good. It seems like you always get a temp dip by day 12. If that doesn't happen this month test!


----------



## lizlovelust

rena- thanks! :) Ah this is such a weird feeling that I've never felt before, the full ache/pain and pressure on the left side of my abdomen! IT's only on the left! So weird!


----------



## luna_19

hey MrsMM sorry I didn't update but the :witch: got me early since ff was once again wrong about my o date. You do such a wonderful job on these threads but I'm not going to be joining any more because after a year without a single bfp I'm finding it really depressing to see it be so easy for others. Thanks so much for your positivity and support over the past year :)


----------



## mowat

Yeah, I tested this morning and got a big load of nothing. Hoping for something this week... Otherwise I think I'll have to go back to the doctor---I can't stand this pain every month.


----------



## mowat

Wow, I never seem to get the quote in I'm replying to... Oh well.


----------



## Dantz

luna_19 said:


> hey MrsMM sorry I didn't update but the :witch: got me early since ff was once again wrong about my o date. You do such a wonderful job on these threads but I'm not going to be joining any more because after a year without a single bfp I'm finding it really depressing to see it be so easy for others. Thanks so much for your positivity and support over the past year :)

It's not easy for all of us in this thread. I haven't had a single bfp either. I understand your feelings, but I wish you would stick around :hugs: We've been in a lot of these threads together and I'm really pulling for you!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I had the most horrible cramps today almost brought tears to my eyes. I haven't had that in the 12 months I have been TTC. And I am 9 dpo according by my cm. Hopefully this is a good sign!! FX'D and GL everyone!!


----------



## Lindss

I am desperatly trying to not freak out or get to excited......but I think I just got my BFP!! I thought for sure AF was just late because I really felt like she was comming last night....really bad cramps, sore bb's, and I held of f testing because I couldnt face another month of dissapointment. Well I tested just now, and there is def a second pink line on my FRER, but it is for sure a squinter. I am trying too not get too excited yet, kind of in shock, and am planning on getting two more FRERS when I drive the kids to school this am. So fongers xx'd it gets darker. Dont put me down as a solid BFP yet, because I need to make sure the line actually gets darker....hoping I just O\d later than normal!! I am not telling hubby yet...waiting one more day so I have something solid to hopefully show him!!! I am kind of freaking out!!!


----------



## nats77

Lindss said:


> I am desperatly trying to not freak out or get to excited......but I think I just got my BFP!! I thought for sure AF was just late because I really felt like she was comming last night....really bad cramps, sore bb's, and I held of f testing because I couldnt face another month of dissapointment. Well I tested just now, and there is def a second pink line on my FRER, but it is for sure a squinter. I am trying too not get too excited yet, kind of in shock, and am planning on getting two more FRERS when I drive the kids to school this am. So fongers xx'd it gets darker. Dont put me down as a solid BFP yet, because I need to make sure the line actually gets darker....hoping I just O\d later than normal!! I am not telling hubby yet...waiting one more day so I have something solid to hopefully show him!!! I am kind of freaking out!!!

Congrats, have you got a pic? Xx


----------



## Lindss

I will post one when I get back from taking the kids to school!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Lindss said:


> I am desperatly trying to not freak out or get to excited......but I think I just got my BFP!! I thought for sure AF was just late because I really felt like she was comming last night....really bad cramps, sore bb's, and I held of f testing because I couldnt face another month of dissapointment. Well I tested just now, and there is def a second pink line on my FRER, but it is for sure a squinter. I am trying too not get too excited yet, kind of in shock, and am planning on getting two more FRERS when I drive the kids to school this am. So fongers xx'd it gets darker. Dont put me down as a solid BFP yet, because I need to make sure the line actually gets darker....hoping I just O\d later than normal!! I am not telling hubby yet...waiting one more day so I have something solid to hopefully show him!!! I am kind of freaking out!!!

Congrats!!! A line is a line!!! :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Lindss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Footiec

luna_19 said:


> hey MrsMM sorry I didn't update but the :witch: got me early since ff was once again wrong about my o date. You do such a wonderful job on these threads but I'm not going to be joining any more because after a year without a single bfp I'm finding it really depressing to see it be so easy for others. Thanks so much for your positivity and support over the past year :)

Sorry that you're leaving us :-( I know how you feel, I'll be hitting the 2 year mark in April without a single BFP, chemical or false pos! I truly believe that one day we will both finally get our BFP's. I wish you all the best on your ttc journey and if you ever need us you know where we are x


----------



## Lilbynon

So cool lindss im so happy for you. Waiting on my test just have a min more then going to go check!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> still all the same symptoms and now a new one, a sharp pain comes and goes on the left side of my abdomen, and I can't seem to get out of bed today! I'm so tired! lol Oh also really stinky pee too, like weird stinky! :dohh:[/QUOTE
> 
> Omg Liz!!! I kno your way ahead of me but I had a cramp on O day on the left (just once) and since then have had twinges on the left. Been napping everyday - not napping but literally passing out tired everyday! And for 2 days I've had smelly pee. Like strong pee! Today's temp is higher than I've ever had!! I hope this is it for us both!!!


----------



## Tower6

Oops meant in the right once now constant on left


----------



## lizlovelust

oh tower I hope its our month!!!

afm
bfn this morning, severe fatigue, headache, still the pressure/pain on left side, stuffy nose, smelly pee, sore boobs.


----------



## echo

Liz, you should get a Basal Body thermometer that measures to a hundredth of a degree, then I bet your temps wouldn't be flat, and you would be able to see it rise easier.


----------



## Tower6

I am currently in bed with a headache that hurts so bad I feel like if I sit up I'll throw up ... Not fun. And I have cramping on the left side almost like when I need to have a BM but I don't and a stuffy nose. No sore boobs yet. Im trying to decide how a short LP works cuz I should only be implanting today if anything and yet I'm only 3-4 days from
A period so how does that work testing wise? If u can generally
test when ur this close to AF but I'm Not far enough away from O to test then what do you girls think I do?


----------



## momofone08

bfn 3 days before AF is due. I was WTT until February, so I guess I can't be too disappointed yet since the full BD'ing will start in Feb. Still hoping though.


----------



## ttcforaminius

:bfp: :happydance: 

We were about to give up and take a break for the rest of the year! It was getting me down!!

I hope all you lovely ladies get yours soon! Sending you all lots of baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 16









BFP 1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 17









BFP 5.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## momofone08

ttcforaminius said:


> :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> We were about to give up and take a break for the rest of the year! It was getting me down!!
> 
> I hope all you lovely ladies get yours soon! Sending you all lots of baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance::crib:


----------



## Lindss

Woohoo for your bfp!!!! Xxxxc


----------



## Stevi11

Hi ladies, haven't posted in awhile. 

Im 9dpo. I O'd on CD15, which is the earliest I have ever O'd! on 6dpo I had some cramping, just like if my :witch: was about to start any moment(way to early for that!) I had those cramps for about 4 hours. since then I have had headaches off and on, lower back pain and cramping. My breasts are super sore this morning. I have also been constipated for 2 days now (I never have problem with that, like ever!) I'm trying to not let my head get the best of me but this month def. feels much different from the last 16 cycles of TTC. My fingers are crossed that this is our month.

:dust: to all!!


----------



## ttcforaminius

Lindss said:


> Woohoo for your bfp!!!! Xxxxc




momofone08 said:


> ttcforaminius said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> We were about to give up and take a break for the rest of the year! It was getting me down!!
> 
> I hope all you lovely ladies get yours soon! Sending you all lots of baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance::crib:Click to expand...

Thank you...it is a BFP right?? I just cant believe it! x


----------



## lizlovelust

congrats ttcforaminius!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Lindss, whats happening girl?


----------



## ttcforaminius

lizlovelust said:


> congrats ttcforaminius!!!

Thank you. I hope you get yours soon :flower: xxxxx


----------



## kassiaethne

Lindss said:


> I am desperatly trying to not freak out or get to excited......but I think I just got my BFP!! I thought for sure AF was just late because I really felt like she was comming last night....really bad cramps, sore bb's, and I held of f testing because I couldnt face another month of dissapointment. Well I tested just now, and there is def a second pink line on my FRER, but it is for sure a squinter. I am trying too not get too excited yet, kind of in shock, and am planning on getting two more FRERS when I drive the kids to school this am. So fongers xx'd it gets darker. Dont put me down as a solid BFP yet, because I need to make sure the line actually gets darker....hoping I just O\d later than normal!! I am not telling hubby yet...waiting one more day so I have something solid to hopefully show him!!! I am kind of freaking out!!!

Yay where is a pic!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Wow I feel like crap! I am SO exhausted for no reason and the abdomen pains/prtessure is still there, feels way different than AF type pains.


----------



## Lindss

Sorry for the delay!! My son Eli couldn't go to school Cruz he's sick so I am trying to do this in secret. I am trying to upload pic from my phone..although the pic equal is crap..it is much pinker in RL. Trying not too get excited yet....have two more frers for the next two days to make sure line gets darker.....k it won't let me attach it. I'm gonna try another way


----------



## lorojovanos

Come on girl...


----------



## Lindss

Aaaaa I'm so frustrated my stupid phone won't let me post. I'm gonna keep trying. Hubby gets home late tonight and has our camera in his car. So when he's home I'll sneak it and take a proper pic and post:thumbup:


----------



## kassiaethne

Lindss said:


> Aaaaa I'm so frustrated my stupid phone won't let me post. I'm gonna keep trying. Hubby gets home late tonight and has our camera in his car. So when he's home I'll sneak it and take a proper pic and post:thumbup:

D: you are killing me with anticipation!!


----------



## momofone08

Lindss said:


> Aaaaa I'm so frustrated my stupid phone won't let me post. I'm gonna keep trying. Hubby gets home late tonight and has our camera in his car. So when he's home I'll sneak it and take a proper pic and post:thumbup:

Can you email from your phone? You could email it to one of us and we would be glad to post it. :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

Lindss said:


> Aaaaa I'm so frustrated my stupid phone won't let me post. I'm gonna keep trying. Hubby gets home late tonight and has our camera in his car. So when he's home I'll sneak it and take a proper pic and post:thumbup:

The free photobucket app will let you post pics from your iphone. Just sign up, upload and then hit the letter I for your bbc code.


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> Wow I feel like crap! I am SO exhausted for no reason and the abdomen pains/prtessure is still there, feels way different than AF type pains.

It's so funny everytime I go to post on here all I have to do is scroll through and I find my exact symptoms when I see yours haha the only thing I dot. Have is te boobs but what I do have new today is frequent peeing and not just frequent but like I go and then an hour later I have to go the second I feel it! It's from zero to cramping cuz I feel like I've held it all day- and for me, I pee in the Morning and at bed maybe once in the day. I'm just not a big "pee'er" lol anyway I wanted to add too that I am having a dull pain/cramp/thingy where my left thigh meets the pubic area... Hard to describe but kinda in my leg area where it bends for u to sit. Man I hate symptom spotting cuz its so much harder to swallow when AF arrives but I feel different and my temps are making me happy. I should start Sunday but I'm only 6 dpo so I can't test yet but will start as of Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## Lindss

Renaendel said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> Aaaaa I'm so frustrated my stupid phone won't let me post. I'm gonna keep trying. Hubby gets home late tonight and has our camera in his car. So when he's home I'll sneak it and take a proper pic and post:thumbup:
> 
> The free photobucket app will let you post pics from your iphone. Just sign up, upload and then hit the letter I for your bbc code.Click to expand...

I don't have an I phone. I have a Samsung nexus....its new , I know nothing about it!!!!


----------



## Lindss

momofone08 said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> Aaaaa I'm so frustrated my stupid phone won't let me post. I'm gonna keep trying. Hubby gets home late tonight and has our camera in his car. So when he's home I'll sneak it and take a proper pic and post:thumbup:
> 
> Can you email from your phone? You could email it to one of us and we would be glad to post it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I can ! I have been trying to email it to myself, but the prob is it says it can't upload the file! Ugh , I'm going crazy!! You ladies r the only ones who know so far!!! I'm trying to resist doing Another free, but I know its better to wait for tomorrow am w fmu.!


----------



## mrs.ginger

Congratulations on the new BFP's!!!

Good luck to the hopefuls!


----------



## kassiaethne

Lindss said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> Aaaaa I'm so frustrated my stupid phone won't let me post. I'm gonna keep trying. Hubby gets home late tonight and has our camera in his car. So when he's home I'll sneak it and take a proper pic and post:thumbup:
> 
> Can you email from your phone? You could email it to one of us and we would be glad to post it. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I can ! I have been trying to email it to myself, but the prob is it says it can't upload the file! Ugh , I'm going crazy!! You ladies r the only ones who know so far!!! I'm trying to resist doing Another free, but I know its better to wait for tomorrow am w fmu.!Click to expand...

cave and do another one!!!I command thee!!! lol I did like 3 when i got my first line, just so I could be sure it wasn't a fluke of one test


----------



## CastawayBride

I would redo the test as well!

I must say a lot of BFP's this month and we still have a decent amount of January left!


----------



## Tower6

ladies.... i am at my hubbies aunts house FINALLY on a computer and i think i fixed my chart!!!!!!!!!! it was the phone that was the problem!! does my link work now?? FX'd


----------



## clynn11

Tower6- yes the link works now! Yay, i've tried to view it many times and was confused as to what was going on lol.

And I think your chart is looking great!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm pretty sure I'll get AF this cycle, just like all my other cycles. :(


----------



## babysaa

Congrat's to all the ladies who got their BFP this month....seemed like this month just exploded with bfp! :happydance:

Liz, don't give up just yet...your not out yet till :witch: she fly's in. Stay positive and hang on....when are you testing?


----------



## lizlovelust

Test dates the 26th, AF is due Friday. I have tested already and it's a BFN :(


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll get AF this cycle, just like all my other cycles. :(

oh no liz why?? :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

tower, I don't know. I'm just sure I'll get the same disappointment like every other cycle


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> tower, I don't know. I'm just sure I'll get the same disappointment like every other cycle

honestly I feel the same, well I feel like this is actually my month and i feel so different ans positive but because of that i then feel like my hopes are what make me second guess myself and think " im gonna feel so dumb when i get a bfn if i keep telling myself this is it" idk i cant really describe my thought pattern but basically i feel you!


----------



## maddy1

hey guys
congrats to allll the ladies with BFP's!
Hope this thread will be lucky for the rest of us
I am 11 dpo and will probably test in a couple days
Just had a couple questions - ladies with Bfp's, did you guys have af like cramps b4 the BFP?
Did anyone get ewcm before af?
this would relly help
thanks


----------



## Renaendel

maddy1 said:


> hey guys
> congrats to allll the ladies with BFP's!
> Hope this thread will be lucky for the rest of us
> I am 11 dpo and will probably test in a couple days
> Just had a couple questions - ladies with Bfp's, did you guys have af like cramps b4 the BFP?
> Did anyone get ewcm before af?
> this would relly help
> thanks

I deffinately had AF type cramps before my Bfp. I am still getting them. CM has been creamy since implantation, though there was a bit of Ewcm just before implantation for me, but I tagged it as creamy so ff would not freak out.


----------



## lizlovelust

Boy I feel really down right now, seems like almost everyone gets a BFP by at least 11DPO and I have nothing today, stark white BFN all day :(


----------



## maddy1

Thanks Rena
I was pretty positive thru this cycle since O was confirmed. Usually my AF cramps start a whole week before AF actually shows and just a couple days ago I was like no cramps yet must be positive and this morning I woke with af like cramps lasted on and off alll day :(

that and the kinda stretchy ewcm ...I wanted to test the 24th wen AF's due...lets see, its also my first ever cycle on Clomid and Im not sure when Af will come.


----------



## maddy1

lizlovelust said:


> Boy I feel really down right now, seems like almost everyone gets a BFP by at least 11DPO and I have nothing today, stark white BFN all day :(

you and I are in the same boat! stay positive your temps have been steady and high
If you look at mine, they are kinda heading down :(
Ill know tomo i guess if it drops im out!


----------



## lizlovelust

Maddy, oh but your chart looks so good! I wouldn't be surprised if you get a BFP!


----------



## CastawayBride

maddy1 said:


> hey guys
> congrats to allll the ladies with BFP's!
> Hope this thread will be lucky for the rest of us
> I am 11 dpo and will probably test in a couple days
> Just had a couple questions - ladies with Bfp's, did you guys have af like cramps b4 the BFP?
> Did anyone get ewcm before af?
> this would relly help
> thanks

I didn't have symptoms before my BFP other than things that were odd (like waking up one night and I had drooled all over my pillow lol) the other thing I felt was weird was a buzzing feeling in my uterus and a stretching when I stood up...I got a early BFP on 11 DPO 4 days before my AF. I am almost 6 weeks and still no great symptoms...I often think I put too much stock in those Oh I feel this, etc. This BFP came with not many symptoms prior...lol I hope this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## maddy1

thanks Lizlove! When will you test again? Im going to wait till either the 23rd or 24th if AF doesn't show her ugly face!


----------



## lizlovelust

Maddy I'm going to keep testing until AF comes, I bought a pack of 100 ICs for 10 dollars off ebay so why not go crazy POAS! lol


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm still getting that pressure/pain, kiinda heavy feeling on the left side of my abdomen..
A kinda fluttery feeling too.


----------



## maddy1

How often do you check cm? im going crazy expecting af! 
My strips arrive the 23rd so that is whats keeping me from going crazy hahaha


----------



## Lilbynon

Hey just wanted to let you guys know (even tho no one asked, i get it thread moves fast) i got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: good luck to the rest of you still plan on stalking the thread


----------



## lizlovelust

oh lil congrats!!!

Maddy, I just check my CM every time I go to the bathroom!~


----------



## maddy1

wow! Congrats to you :D
H&H 9 Months!


----------



## Renaendel

Lilbynon said:


> Hey just wanted to let you guys know (even tho no one asked, i get it thread moves fast) i got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: good luck to the rest of you still plan on stalking the thread

Yay!


----------



## Dantz

Lilbynon said:


> Hey just wanted to let you guys know (even tho no one asked, i get it thread moves fast) i got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: good luck to the rest of you still plan on stalking the thread

Congrats!! Happy for you, even if we didn't ask :) Usually the only people that get asked about here are the ones that have been here a long time together or the ones that have really promising posts about bfps, so don't take it personal. 

Wishing you a H/H 9!:happydance:


----------



## Tower6

Congrats to another :bfp: 

Liz I really hope your pregnant cuz with your symptoms lining up exactly to mine that means we woul both be pregnant lol FXd for us

Afm I am having left side twinges and cramps not hurtful but just like a constant feeling that makes me unable not to notice. New thing tonight is that I have a decent amount of thicker creamy cm but it's also stretchy like at least an inch... Weird. Idk what to think I it cp is low and firm and closed... Which i don't rely on much but isn't a high cp more of a pref sign than low? Or just O sign? Hmmm all the fun of the waiting game


----------



## Tower6

Oops I meant to say *but cp


----------



## Lilbynon

Nope not taking it personal lol i usually dont have time to post symptoms and such. I basically have just been r&r all month (sorry bout that) just dont want to invade on your guys thread but my name is listed on first post so i shared my bfp. Im keeping everything crossed for you gals. Ya kept me sane durning ttw thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Well last cycle I got AF on CD14, shortest LP I've ever had, normally they are about 16-17 days. I'm 11DPO today so I guess we'll see if my temp dips tomorrow or not!


----------



## Renaendel

Tower6 said:


> Congrats to another :bfp:
> 
> Liz I really hope your pregnant cuz with your symptoms lining up exactly to mine that means we woul both be pregnant lol FXd for us
> 
> Afm I am having left side twinges and cramps not hurtful but just like a constant feeling that makes me unable not to notice. New thing tonight is that I have a decent amount of thicker creamy cm but it's also stretchy like at least an inch... Weird. Idk what to think I it cp is low and firm and closed... Which i don't rely on much but isn't a high cp more of a pref sign than low? Or just O sign? Hmmm all the fun of the waiting game

If you are pregnant your cervix will move into a higher and softer position. The issue is even though this does happen in early pregnancy it doesn't happen to all women at the same time so it isn't regarded as a huge symptom. :grr: It could happen way after you already know that you are pregnant.
:dust: to you!


----------



## rain31

Lindss said:


> I am desperatly trying to not freak out or get to excited......but I think I just got my BFP!! I thought for sure AF was just late because I really felt like she was comming last night....really bad cramps, sore bb's, and I held of f testing because I couldnt face another month of dissapointment. Well I tested just now, and there is def a second pink line on my FRER, but it is for sure a squinter. I am trying too not get too excited yet, kind of in shock, and am planning on getting two more FRERS when I drive the kids to school this am. So fongers xx'd it gets darker. Dont put me down as a solid BFP yet, because I need to make sure the line actually gets darker....hoping I just O\d later than normal!! I am not telling hubby yet...waiting one more day so I have something solid to hopefully show him!!! I am kind of freaking out!!!

BIG congrats . I know how it feels when we see the BFP 1st time :haha:


----------



## rain31

Lilbynon said:


> Hey just wanted to let you guys know (even tho no one asked, i get it thread moves fast) i got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: good luck to the rest of you still plan on stalking the thread

Congrats , have a H & H 9 months.


----------



## riana12

hi, can I add to you? this is my TTC cycle #8, I tried to soy isoflavones, actually on progesterone an B6...
today I´m CD15/5DPO and spotting, with AF cramps :-( i´m afraid of another unsuccessful cycle :-(
but I want to test around 28-30 Jan /11-13DPO/


----------



## MilosMommy7

Hey ladies! Jumping in. I'm 2dpo today but I'm a poas addict and will be testing around the 29/30th! Anyone else?


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies, thank you so much for all of your kind words!! Really you ladies help me so much!! So did another FRER this am and.......the pink line was darker than yesterday!!!! OMG I am soooooo excited, but still trying to not get to worked up. I think that you can put me down as very very cautiously saying, I finally got my BFP, after 8 mnths!! What do you ladies think?) Keep in mind photo quality is cack, as I still had to do it off my phone, couldent find the cord to upload from my real camera...xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







203.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 18









200.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Astral

congrats Lindss!!!


----------



## Lindss

maddy1 said:


> hey guys
> congrats to allll the ladies with BFP's!
> Hope this thread will be lucky for the rest of us
> I am 11 dpo and will probably test in a couple days
> Just had a couple questions - ladies with Bfp's, did you guys have af like cramps b4 the BFP?
> Did anyone get ewcm before af?
> this would relly help
> thanks

I really had bad AF like cramps. Especially the night before I got my BFP. I had , and still do alot of cm, and super veiny and sore boobs....plus too bad for me but it looks like my nipples are going to actually take over my entire chest!! lol!! I still have bad lower back ache that comes and goes....i am pretty consistantly lying on a heating pad!! xxxxxx:winkwink:


----------



## Astral

MilosMommy7 said:


> Hey ladies! Jumping in. I'm 2dpo today but I'm a poas addict and will be testing around the 29/30th! Anyone else?

I am testing on the 28th!!!!


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> Boy I feel really down right now, seems like almost everyone gets a BFP by at least 11DPO and I have nothing today, stark white BFN all day :(

lix hun, dont give up. I did not get a bfp until i was already 3 days late...and it was light. Now at 4 days late its darker than yesterday, but still not super dark. Everyone implants at diff times....dont give up!!


----------



## Lindss

Lilbynon said:


> Hey just wanted to let you guys know (even tho no one asked, i get it thread moves fast) i got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: good luck to the rest of you still plan on stalking the thread

yay congrats!! I know that u were POAS just after I did. Sorry, my son was home sick, I didnt have time to keep up with the thread....we can be bump buddies!!!!


----------



## hiri786

Lindss YAY!!! so happy for you have been waiting for your post. That is a deffo BFP:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I had really horrible cramps and backache for about a week before and after bfp... and had EWCM all the way up to when af was due. 

Rooting for Liz and tower!!! ANd all other lovely ladies

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CastawayBride

Lilbynon said:


> Hey just wanted to let you guys know (even tho no one asked, i get it thread moves fast) i got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: good luck to the rest of you still plan on stalking the thread

Congrats!!!



Lindss said:


> Hi ladies, thank you so much for all of your kind words!! Really you ladies help me so much!! So did another FRER this am and.......the pink line was darker than yesterday!!!! OMG I am soooooo excited, but still trying to not get to worked up. I think that you can put me down as very very cautiously saying, I finally got my BFP, after 8 mnths!! What do you ladies think?) Keep in mind photo quality is cack, as I still had to do it off my phone, couldent find the cord to upload from my real camera...xxxxx

Congrats! That is most definitely a BFP!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats lindss. I guess you don't need that referral after all:)


----------



## HWPG

whoa, lindss, nice bfp. didnt even have to click on the picture to see those two lines! yay!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies, thank you so much for all of your kind words!! Really you ladies help me so much!! So did another FRER this am and.......the pink line was darker than yesterday!!!! OMG I am soooooo excited, but still trying to not get to worked up. I think that you can put me down as very very cautiously saying, I finally got my BFP, after 8 mnths!! What do you ladies think?) Keep in mind photo quality is cack, as I still had to do it off my phone, couldent find the cord to upload from my real camera...xxxxx

That's definitely a bfp! Congrats!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Astral said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Jumping in. I'm 2dpo today but I'm a poas addict and will be testing around the 29/30th! Anyone else?
> 
> I am testing on the 28th!!!!Click to expand...

When is AF due for you? I have 35day cycles and mine isn't due until the 5th I believe. I got an early bfp with my daughter and hope I can be lucky again this time.


----------



## lizlovelust

YAY CONGRATS LINDS

afm
12dpo
temp went up today, bfn still. not sure what to think, af will probaby show up like normal on 16dpo or so. :(


----------



## lizlovelust

wait, I think I see something faint!!!


----------



## Lindss

Thanks ladies! I am still in shock. I told hubby this am, he is super excited! I could not gave done any of this without all your support! Xxxxx baby dust to sell of you, this certainly has been a lucky month!!


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> wait, I think I see something faint!!!

Post a pic!!


----------



## echo

Congrats to the new BFP's!!


----------



## kassiaethne

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies, thank you so much for all of your kind words!! Really you ladies help me so much!! So did another FRER this am and.......the pink line was darker than yesterday!!!! OMG I am soooooo excited, but still trying to not get to worked up. I think that you can put me down as very very cautiously saying, I finally got my BFP, after 8 mnths!! What do you ladies think?) Keep in mind photo quality is cack, as I still had to do it off my phone, couldent find the cord to upload from my real camera...xxxxx

Yay that is most certainly a bfp. Congratz i knew this was your month too!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

lizlovelust said:


> wait, I think I see something faint!!!

Post pictures! :D


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test90884


----------



## Lindss

kassiaethne said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, thank you so much for all of your kind words!! Really you ladies help me so much!! So did another FRER this am and.......the pink line was darker than yesterday!!!! OMG I am soooooo excited, but still trying to not get to worked up. I think that you can put me down as very very cautiously saying, I finally got my BFP, after 8 mnths!!  What do you ladies think?) Keep in mind photo quality is cack, as I still had to do it off my phone, couldent find the cord to upload from my real camera...xxxxx
> 
> Yay that is most certainly a bfp. Congratz i knew this was your month too!!Click to expand...

Yay!!!! We can be bump buddies!!!!! Its all Cruz u commanded me!!!! Lol!! How have you beenfeeling?


----------



## kassiaethne

Lindss said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, thank you so much for all of your kind words!! Really you ladies help me so much!! So did another FRER this am and.......the pink line was darker than yesterday!!!! OMG I am soooooo excited, but still trying to not get to worked up. I think that you can put me down as very very cautiously saying, I finally got my BFP, after 8 mnths!! What do you ladies think?) Keep in mind photo quality is cack, as I still had to do it off my phone, couldent find the cord to upload from my real camera...xxxxx
> 
> Yay that is most certainly a bfp. Congratz i knew this was your month too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!!!! We can be bump buddies!!!!! Its all Cruz u commanded me!!!! Lol!! How have you beenfeeling?Click to expand...

Woot!! So exciting, lol I just woke up to go to my neurologists. Gotta get med changes now that i am preggerz. Yup yup I command it and it shall be wahahaha, now for towers to listen lol. My boobs are sooooo sore this morning...and my puppy has decided they are to be walked all over


----------



## MilosMommy7

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test90884

I see it on th invert! Fingers crossed its darker tonight or tomorrow :)


----------



## kassiaethne

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test90884

Ohhh i totally see ittt


----------



## lizlovelust

oh I hope its really there


----------



## Lilbynon

Lindss said:


> Lilbynon said:
> 
> 
> Hey just wanted to let you guys know (even tho no one asked, i get it thread moves fast) i got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: good luck to the rest of you still plan on stalking the thread
> 
> yay congrats!! I know that u were POAS just after I did. Sorry, my son was home sick, I didnt have time to keep up with the thread....we can be bump buddies!!!!Click to expand...

Would love to bump buddies! :happydance: i took me forever to post cause my four year old was sick too. Isn't this your third too?


----------



## Lindss

Lilbynon said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilbynon said:
> 
> 
> Hey just wanted to let you guys know (even tho no one asked, i get it thread moves fast) i got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: good luck to the rest of you still plan on stalking the thread
> 
> yay congrats!! I know that u were POAS just after I did. Sorry, my son was home sick, I didnt have time to keep up with the thread....we can be bump buddies!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Would love to bump buddies! :happydance: i took me forever to post cause my four year old was sick too. Isn't this your third too?Click to expand...

Yay! Yes it is my third! How old are your kids? How have you been feeling?


----------



## Lilbynon

Lindss my oldest makenna is almost 4 and a half. Lillie ann is seven months, we started trying at six months old cause i thought it would take much longer (took 18months w/ 2nd). I am going to have my hands full lol. How old are your little ones?


----------



## Lilbynon

Oh and i have been feeling good just crampy and emoitional Lol did you get morning sickness with your others?


----------



## Tower6

Huge temp drop today:cry: idk if I should be sad or not because I did wake up
With my mouth so wide open it was totally dried out! Eww so idk if I discard it or just leave it but omg I am having diareahea type cramps so bad which makes me think im gonna start.. Nooo please noooo

Boobs are finally sore today too but with a temp drop that can be AF :nope:


----------



## HWPG

hugs and GL tower!


----------



## Tower6

Thank you! Do u think I discard it? I am so bummed out- I hard having to wait another day to take the temp again it feels like forever!


----------



## lizlovelust

hmmm normally 12dpo my temp dips but it went up today instead


----------



## Tower6

Hate


----------



## lizlovelust

tower, could be implantation dip!


----------



## Tower6

Liz you always drop at 12dpo and your chart looks great!!! I'm thinkin positive for you!!


----------



## Tower6

Thanks liz, this short LO thing really
Sucks cuz this is usually when I can tell by if I'm
Not and I've been feeling really good about this month... I am taking the b6 everyday so I really pray it helps


----------



## momofone08

I got this yesterday 2 days before AF is due. Looks completely 100% :bfn:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0504.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0503.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tower6

Stuffy nose sore boobs and cramping today, and temp dip


----------



## maddy1

12 dpo - temp dropped, guess I am out? ughhh


----------



## lizlovelust

maddy, not out till af shows!!!


----------



## echo

Nice PMA, Liz!!


----------



## HWPG

i'm lovin the support and PMA around here gals, it's keeping me sane!


----------



## lizlovelust

whats pma? lol sorry I just have no clue!


----------



## HWPG

positive mental attitude - it is not purple manic aardvarks as i previously suggested... ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

ohhhhh! :D. 

what do you ladies thibk of my chart?


----------



## Renaendel

Tower6 said:


> Stuffy nose sore boobs and cramping today, and temp dip

Tower, if you were sleeping with your mouth wide open to the room, you cant accept that temperature. It is better if you pretend you never took it. Tell your self you took a vacation from temping for a day. :flower:


Lindss and lizlovelust, GRATS I can see both of your lines and Liz I bet yours will be darker tomorrow.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> Thank you! Do u think I discard it? I am so bummed out- I hard having to wait another day to take the temp again it feels like forever!

There's no reason to discard it. It's above your coverline and it's perfectly normal for your temperature to fluctuate in the post-ov region. I wouldn't worry about it at all, especially because you had similar dips on and off in your LP last cycle - can say all this now, because I can see your charts!!! 



maddy1 said:


> 12 dpo - temp dropped, guess I am out? ughhh

Don't have a coverline for you, because there's no pre-ov temps for this cycle - but your temp today is still well above your coverline from your previous cycle and is likely still in your LP range. 

Just take a deep breath ladies and see what tomorrow brings! IMHO, no cause for concern in either case!


----------



## maddy1

ClandestineTX said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! Do u think I discard it? I am so bummed out- I hard having to wait another day to take the temp again it feels like forever!
> 
> There's no reason to discard it. It's above your coverline and it's perfectly normal for your temperature to fluctuate in the post-ov region. I wouldn't worry about it at all, especially because you had similar dips on and off in your LP last cycle - can say all this now, because I can see your charts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> maddy1 said:
> 
> 
> 12 dpo - temp dropped, guess I am out? ughhhClick to expand...
> 
> Don't have a coverline for you, because there's no pre-ov temps for this cycle - but your temp today is still well above your coverline from your previous cycle and is likely still in your LP range.
> 
> Just take a deep breath ladies and see what tomorrow brings! IMHO, no cause for concern in either case!Click to expand...




Belive me, I soooo REGRET not temping earlier. Just wanted to not stress over BD and temping & was going with the flow. And now, LOL im stressing over it anyway....
Todays temp drop got me down, KMFX for all my ladies, and thank you for the support <3


----------



## Beautifullei2

There has definately been alot of luck on this thread this month!!! I hope I get lucky this month too!


----------



## Tower6

Beautifullei2 said:


> There has definately been alot of luck on this thread this month!!! I hope I get lucky this month too!

Temps look good!


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> ohhhhh! :D.
> 
> what do you ladies thibk of my chart?

I think your chart (in comparrison to your other charts) looks great for you. No dip means steady rise and to me that's a glimpse of hope :)


----------



## Tower6

Man I am having some crazy cramping but I never cramp with AF- usually it starts with loose stools so that will cramp me but that's it. So I am not
Liking this very much.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Tower6 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> There has definately been alot of luck on this thread this month!!! I hope I get lucky this month too!
> 
> Temps look good!Click to expand...

Thanks, I think todays was a fluke though.. My 4 legged babies slept with me & had me tossing & turning all night :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

one thing i dont get is normally as soon as I o, my nips hurt, this time they dont hurt at all, and my boobs took a couple days to start hurting and normally hurt right away hmmm...


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *OEDIPAMASS, LILBYNON, LINDSS, TTCFORAMINIUS* :happydance::bfp: ​

:test: *KITTEYKAT2010 * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, MRSMOHR, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, x MRS.H x, LITTLEDOUNO, TXBEAUTY123, CINDYLOU77, CIZ, FRIZZYNAD, TWAG, DUCHESSDIVA, HELLOBABY31, HOUSEOFGUCCI, KELLYMASSAGE, GIZETTE, MOODASMOMMA, BABY_DUST, COCHY115, CRYPTICHUN, ELLIE., GINY922, MYBABYBLUES, JOJO_B, LOVEMYBUGG x, BABYBOYSRUS, ALEXAS MOMMY, GABBYGABZ, MOWAT, MOMMACC, LOROJOVANOS, ROBYN1990, TARDIS103 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:




*LIZLOVELUST* I hope that this is the start of your BFP GL FXD!:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* I haven't jumped into your journal, but saw your post a few days ago, I hope this is it for you Hun!:dust:


*MOMOFONE08* YAY!! You are back! So good to see you, hope this is your month!!! I am still at it with the threads.... LOL:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *ANDREA28, SCATER1025, and LUNA_19* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February here we are https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-testers-here-we-our-bfp-love-month.html !!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 126 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## glasshouses

AF due Jan 25 for me.... early tests so far are BFN. :growlmad:


----------



## maddy1

welcome glasshouse, this thread is the full of amazing helpful ppl

Today after moping around over my temp drop i realized, I'am not cramping as bad as yesterday. Idk if that's good or bad yet but tomo's temp will determine for me whats going on. fx it shoots up!!!

I am waiting for my HPT's in the mail and today i just gave in and used an OPK as an HPT with fmu and saw a faint line, and I NEVER see lines with fmu wen actually looking for an LH surge so eeeek could it have been HCG???

My hpt's better be here tomo, Im still hoping for a BFP!


----------



## ttcforaminius

kassiaethne said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test90884
> 
> Ohhh i totally see itttClick to expand...


I can see it too! Hoping this is the start of your BFP! Keeping all my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

Cramping on and off today. Hope this isn't just some left over ovulation cramps :dohh:


----------



## echo

Milo's Mommy, Your coverline is very high! Since you are overriding, I think 96.6 would do, don't you? Not that you asked. :haha: (sorry)


----------



## Tower6

I never thought ttc # 4 would be such a challenge, I would chalk it up to hubby but they say s/a was fine so here we go trying... I know 28 isn't old but I feel like time isn't in my side anymore


----------



## MilosMommy7

echo said:


> Milo's Mommy, Your coverline is very high! Since you are overriding, I think 96.6 would do, don't you? Not that you asked. :haha: (sorry)

Lol. I did notice my temp was high when I was browsing charts. I put my own O date/coverline because that's the date/line that countdowntopregnancy gave me yesterday when I put in yesterday's temp :shrug:


----------



## echo

If you were to follow tcoyf, it says .1 degree above previous 6 temps. Countdown to pregnancy is crazy! GL and happy tww!


----------



## MilosMommy7

I'll probably take away my override tomorrow and see what FF gives me :thumbup: although I have found that using two different sites makes things confusing (I was using CDTP before signing up with FF).


----------



## echo

Yeah, me, too. I decided I liked FF better, so I transferred (very long and tedious process) all my info and stopped using ctp. I also tried a few others like tcoyf, mymonthlycycles, and another one that doesn't seem to exist anymore. :shrug: I have decided that I don't like the advanced setting. I keep it on FAM know, or FF gives me the wrong o date.


----------



## MilosMommy7

I've used mymonthlycycles in the past (I use NFP for BC) and never had a problem with it (this is my first month temping). I have the my days app too. My luteal phase is 16days (35day cycles). So most sites give me all different O dates unless I override the information :shrug:


----------



## kassiaethne

MilosMommy7 said:


> I've used mymonthlycycles in the past (I use NFP for BC) and never had a problem with it (this is my first month temping). I have the my days app too. My luteal phase is 16days (35day cycles). So most sites give me all different O dates unless I override the information :shrug:

I use mmc too, its been the most accurate for my O date even before I used OPKs. I like the options it gives you, but I never temped.


----------



## lizlovelust

Boy do I feel like crap ladies! I'm so fatigued and have had this massive migrain alllllll day. It started yesterday and wont go away! :(


----------



## kassiaethne

lizlovelust said:


> Boy do I feel like crap ladies! I'm so fatigued and have had this massive migrain alllllll day. It started yesterday and wont go away! :(

Is it a migraine or tension headache? Cuz if you take a quick nap the tension headaches go away like magic, just getting to sleep is the hard part


----------



## lizlovelust

OMG FF says possibly triaphasic, possible implantation on CD28, im CD32 now. so maybe bfp soon???


----------



## lizlovelust

I just feel sad though, seems like everyone on FF gets their BFP at 10-12DPO and I am 12DPO today with no clear BFP :(


----------



## Renaendel

lizlovelust said:


> I just feel sad though, seems like everyone on FF gets their BFP at 10-12DPO and I am 12DPO today with no clear BFP :(

Mine was faint at 14 with a negative at 13, and even then it took an FRER to detect it. You are not out yet! I promise!


----------



## lizlovelust

Rena, oh that's good news! I just feel weird this cycle! I have that weird fluttery/pressure/heavy feeling on the left side still! Feels nothing like AF.


----------



## mrskatie80

I'd love to join!
Testing on Jan 30th/31st :)


----------



## Tower6

I feel like AF is coming because I just feel like crap! I am exhausted!! I have butterfly fluttering in my lower pubic area and when I stretched in bed this morning I felt like I twisted or pulled something really deep in there..Been peeing a lot I'll start testing tomorrow I'll be 8 dpo but only 3 days from AF due date. KMFX'd!


----------



## kassiaethne

Tower6 said:


> I feel like AF is coming because I just feel like crap! I am exhausted!! I have butterfly fluttering in my lower pubic area and when I stretched in bed this morning I felt like I twisted or pulled something really deep in there..Been peeing a lot I'll start testing tomorrow I'll be 8 dpo but only 3 days from AF due date. KMFX'd!

Urg every time my thing says you've put something i rush over to see if you got a bfp, go poas already!!



lizlovelust said:


> Rena, oh that's good news! I just feel weird this cycle! I have that weird fluttery/pressure/heavy feeling on the left side still! Feels nothing like AF.

I so saw a line on that past test, cant wait to see yours in the morning even darker!!

Lol now that I have mine I'm forcing it on everyone else ^.^

Just want everyone as happy as I am damnit, I get just as exited about seeing other bfp's as if it is mine l


----------



## turtlemomma

I know what you mean! <3

I haven't been posting much because on work days I can't check b&b until pretty late and by then everyone's Qs are answered!

Tower- I really want to see a bfp for you- :hugs: have you seen a dr about your short lp?


----------



## Tower6

kassiaethne said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like AF is coming because I just feel like crap! I am exhausted!! I have butterfly fluttering in my lower pubic area and when I stretched in bed this morning I felt like I twisted or pulled something really deep in there..Been peeing a lot I'll start testing tomorrow I'll be 8 dpo but only 3 days from AF due date. KMFX'd!
> 
> Urg every time my thing says you've put something i rush over to see if you got a bfp, go poas already!!Click to expand...

lol i did today got a bfn but im only 7 dpo and IF i implanted yesterday then i should see a faint line HOPEFULLY starting tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## Jean40

Tiny bit of brown spotting a few times today. If I go with a chart override to my CBFM, I am 13DPO today, so that might just be an AF warning for tomorrow. If I leave the chart alone, it moves my cross hairs over a few days and I'm 9DPO, so that would make that tiny bit of spotting (usually I get way more if it's day before AF due) IB (I hope!). So far BFN, but we'll see what happens in the morning. I do have a head cold, stuffy, bit of a sore throat, exhausted, I might have a slight fever so that might throw my temps off.


----------



## kel21

For the ladies with possible ib just so you know... 3 months ago when I got my bfp after ib (it was a chem) it took 3 days for my bfp testing multiple times a day!


----------



## Lilbynon

kassiaethne said:


> Just want everyone as happy as I am damnit, I get just as exited about seeing other bfp's as if it is mine l

I feel the same! I am pulling for you liz, and tower. BIG TIME BABY DUST LADIES! I really think you both have your bfp this month:happydance:

On another note; i had the most embar moment at the store doing my shopping, and i vomited on lane 4...... maybe stomach bug. Its to early for morning sickness right?


----------



## Tower6

Lilbynon said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Just want everyone as happy as I am damnit, I get just as exited about seeing other bfp's as if it is mine l
> 
> I feel the same! I am pulling for you liz, and tower. BIG TIME BABY DUST LADIES! I really think you both have your bfp this month:happydance:
> 
> On another note; i had the most embar moment at the store doing my shopping, and i vomited on lane 4...... maybe stomach bug. Its to early for morning sickness right?Click to expand...

OMG no way!!


----------



## lorojovanos

MRSMM- I saw your post- It turned into a chemical:(


----------



## turtlemomma

Loro- :hugs: I am so rooting for you, and it makes me sad that you had a chem. :( Did I see in your signature that you have a dr. appt coming up? What will they be doing?


----------



## lorojovanos

turtlemomma said:


> Loro- :hugs: I am so rooting for you, and it makes me sad that you had a chem. :( Did I see in your signature that you have a dr. appt coming up? What will they be doing?

Yah, Since I'm finally bleeding, I go in for my VD 3 blood work, an ultrasound and Matt will be able to come and we will finally get his SA results. :wohoo: Regardless of the news, we will finally know what's happening, then book an HSG for I think he said about CD5 or so...


----------



## turtlemomma

lorojovanos said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Loro- :hugs: I am so rooting for you, and it makes me sad that you had a chem. :( Did I see in your signature that you have a dr. appt coming up? What will they be doing?
> 
> Yah, Since I'm finally bleeding, I go in for my VD 3 blood work, an ultrasound and Matt will be able to come and we will finally get his SA results. :wohoo: Regardless of the news, we will finally know what's happening, then book an HSG for I think he said about CD5 or so...Click to expand...

Yay! Hopefully you get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## kassiaethne

Lilbynon said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Just want everyone as happy as I am damnit, I get just as exited about seeing other bfp's as if it is mine l
> 
> I feel the same! I am pulling for you liz, and tower. BIG TIME BABY DUST LADIES! I really think you both have your bfp this month:happydance:
> 
> On another note; i had the most embar moment at the store doing my shopping, and i vomited on lane 4...... maybe stomach bug. Its to early for morning sickness right?Click to expand...

Oh my gee I'd have died. And hey you never know every pregnancy is different, but I'm cool with ms waiting a while lol. I dont envy you poor thing


----------



## kassiaethne

Tower6 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like AF is coming because I just feel like crap! I am exhausted!! I have butterfly fluttering in my lower pubic area and when I stretched in bed this morning I felt like I twisted or pulled something really deep in there..Been peeing a lot I'll start testing tomorrow I'll be 8 dpo but only 3 days from AF due date. KMFX'd!
> 
> Urg every time my thing says you've put something i rush over to see if you got a bfp, go poas already!!Click to expand...
> 
> lol i did today got a bfn but im only 7 dpo and IF i implanted yesterday then i should see a faint line HOPEFULLY starting tomorrow :wohoo:Click to expand...

Darn yeah just a smidge eaily


----------



## Tower6

I have EXTREME fatigue! Like I've never had it before.. I feel like I'm
In a daze and just can't snap out of it to wake up, but like all
Day! It's really insane and my breath is so short just the last 24 hours, like I can't catch my breath I am always kind of a fast talker and do it all in one breath lol but this is different its like my whole body feels tight and lazy and lethargic and when I pick up things on the floor or put on my socks my breathing is like I ran a mile and need air. I feel
As if I were 9 mos pregnant again and my lungs r compressed. totally not a normal early pregnancy symptom... Has anyone else felt this? I can't express enough how extremely
Fatigued I am. I just want to keep sitting or Layin down and that's not normal
For me


----------



## Tower6

Sorry for that wierd spacing I hate my phone!


----------



## nats77

Tower6 said:


> I never thought ttc # 4 would be such a challenge, I would chalk it up to hubby but they say s/a was fine so here we go trying... I know 28 isn't old but I feel like time isn't in my side anymore

Tower I m 35 and ttc # 4, never believed I would of gone thru all this either! I don't have. Much of a problem getting pregnant its just getting my beans to stick! 5 angel babies now. U still got time Hun, hang in there :winkwink: xx


----------



## Lindss

Lilbynon said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Just want everyone as happy as I am damnit, I get just as exited about seeing other bfp's as if it is mine l
> 
> I feel the same! I am pulling for you liz, and tower. BIG TIME BABY DUST LADIES! I really think you both have your bfp this month:happydance:
> 
> On another note; i had the most embar moment at the store doing my shopping, and i vomited on lane 4...... maybe stomach bug. Its to early for morning sickness right?Click to expand...

omg poor you!! I dont know if its too early for morning sickness. We are like almost exact the same amount pregnant, and dh made lasagna for dinner last night. Our bedroom is on the third floor, and i swear it smelles like he was cooking it in our room. It made me feel so sick, just the smell, so I threw up 2x, ugh....worst ever!!!


----------



## Astral

when i was pregnant with my son i couldnt stand the smell of toast toasting... yesterday DH made toast for my son while i was in the shower, not only could i smell it, i was dry reaching a bit, so i totally sympathise, and it may not be too early for morning sickness ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

not sure whats up with FF, but its not showing the data I entered this morning, temps still up but I got a bfn...


----------



## Jean40

FF is having a glitch this morning, a box came up when I was attempting to look at my last chart saying they were trying to fix it. Anywho, :witch: showed up at promptly 8am, so my override to the CBFM was right and FF was wrong. I never got a temp drop until this morning, possibly due to whatever head cold virus I have going on. At least now I can take some meds & hopefully keep this junk from getting into my lungs.


----------



## lizlovelust

aw so sorry jean!! FX next cycle!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Liz- I had the same issue with FF this morning too :shrug:

Tower- those all sound like promising signs! I started feeling nauseous at 3-4w with both but didn't actually start getting sick until a day or two before 6w. Fingers crossed for you :dust:

Sorry about the witch Jean :flower:


----------



## sandrac

30th for me please :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*January!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## lizlovelust

so I took a photo this morning adter I took the hpt, cant see anything in person, but I tweaked it and swear I see something


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test91202


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:test: *All you ladies with past test dates* :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, MRSMOHR, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, x MRS.H x, LITTLEDOUNO, TXBEAUTY123, CINDYLOU77, CIZ, FRIZZYNAD, TWAG, DUCHESSDIVA, HELLOBABY31, HOUSEOFGUCCI, KELLYMASSAGE, GIZETTE, MOODASMOMMA, BABY_DUST, COCHY115, CRYPTICHUN, ELLIE., GINY922, MYBABYBLUES, JOJO_B, LOVEMYBUGG x, BABYBOYSRUS, ALEXAS MOMMY, GABBYGABZ, MOWAT, MOMMACC, ROBYN1990, TARDIS103, KITTEYKAT2010*:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:




*LIZLOVELUST* I hope that this is the start of your BFP. I also hope you get to feeling better otherwise. I have never gotten a BFP before 14DPO so I don't fall into the category that you mention. GL FXD!:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* So very sorry to hear that you have suffered that loss. I hope that all the appts and testing goes well and you will see a BFP soon. After my chemical and HSG I got this very strong BFP and it is thus far holding tight. GL:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *JEAN40* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-testers-here-we-our-bfp-love-month.html !!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 126 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## kassiaethne

Lindss said:


> Lilbynon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Just want everyone as happy as I am damnit, I get just as exited about seeing other bfp's as if it is mine l
> 
> I feel the same! I am pulling for you liz, and tower. BIG TIME BABY DUST LADIES! I really think you both have your bfp this month:happydance:
> 
> On another note; i had the most embar moment at the store doing my shopping, and i vomited on lane 4...... maybe stomach bug. Its to early for morning sickness right?Click to expand...
> 
> omg poor you!! I dont know if its too early for morning sickness. We are like almost exact the same amount pregnant, and dh made lasagna for dinner last night. Our bedroom is on the third floor, and i swear it smelles like he was cooking it in our room. It made me feel so sick, just the smell, so I threw up 2x, ugh....worst ever!!!Click to expand...

D: i dont envy either of you


----------



## Lilbynon

Lindss said:


> Lilbynon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Just want everyone as happy as I am damnit, I get just as exited about seeing other bfp's as if it is mine l
> 
> I feel the same! I am pulling for you liz, and tower. BIG TIME BABY DUST LADIES! I really think you both have your bfp this month:happydance:
> 
> On another note; i had the most embar moment at the store doing my shopping, and i vomited on lane 4...... maybe stomach bug. Its to early for morning sickness right?Click to expand...
> 
> omg poor you!! I dont know if its too early for morning sickness. We are like almost exact the same amount pregnant, and dh made lasagna for dinner last night. Our bedroom is on the third floor, and i swear it smelles like he was cooking it in our room. It made me feel so sick, just the smell, so I threw up 2x, ugh....worst ever!!!Click to expand...

Sorry your feeling ms too, it comes and goes with me. I wanted to crawl in a hole and hide last night at the store! But its a lil funny now. Makenna ( age 4) looked at me and said "Gross mommy! How EM-BARR-ASS-ING!" All drawn out and everything. Hehe payback for some of the things she has done to me


----------



## lizlovelust

when I search charts like mine on FF it says 56% pregnant and only 37% non pregnant!!


----------



## Renaendel

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test91202

If I invert the image I think I see something on the 13dpo test. It is located between the 2 and the D in the picture. I could have a case of the squinty eye too so the other ladies should totally check. :headspin:


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test91202

Ithink I see something Liz!! xx'd for you girl!!


----------



## Lindss

Lilbynon said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilbynon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Just want everyone as happy as I am damnit, I get just as exited about seeing other bfp's as if it is mine l
> 
> I feel the same! I am pulling for you liz, and tower. BIG TIME BABY DUST LADIES! I really think you both have your bfp this month:happydance:
> 
> On another note; i had the most embar moment at the store doing my shopping, and i vomited on lane 4...... maybe stomach bug. Its to early for morning sickness right?Click to expand...
> 
> omg poor you!! I dont know if its too early for morning sickness. We are like almost exact the same amount pregnant, and dh made lasagna for dinner last night. Our bedroom is on the third floor, and i swear it smelles like he was cooking it in our room. It made me feel so sick, just the smell, so I threw up 2x, ugh....worst ever!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry your feeling ms too, it comes and goes with me. I wanted to crawl in a hole and hide last night at the store! But its a lil funny now. Makenna ( age 4) looked at me and said "Gross mommy! How EM-BARR-ASS-ING!" All drawn out and everything. Hehe payback for some of the things she has done to meClick to expand...

lol! OMG too funny! Kids , especially at 4 say the funniest things. That night I threw up, Mattea ( my 4 yr old lil lady) heard me, and like three hrs later when I was tucking her in she said, mommy dont come near me, you might puke on me! gee thanks for the sopport Matti! lol! Have you noticed an increase in your appetite? I am craving meat, which is sooo weird for me! I took another preg test today just to be sure....and cuz Im a nutcase,, but it was a digi and said pregnant!! I took a picture,....yah I know Im a crazy person. I just cant believe this is really real!! When are you due?


----------



## MilosMommy7

Liz, I still see it on the invert!


----------



## LacyDaze

Congrats to all the BFP's there have been lately. this month has been particularly lucky.

afm: I've started obsessively testing. I took a test this morning at 10dpo, and I think it is negative. I put it on Countdown to Pregnancy and it keeps getting voted as positive. However, I think people might be misreading it. The obvious 2nd line is just the absorbent edge. Could you give me your opinion if you have time?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test91219


----------



## MilosMommy7

LacyDaze said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's there have been lately. this month has been particularly lucky.
> 
> afm: I've started obsessively testing. I took a test this morning at 10dpo, and I think it is negative. I put it on Countdown to Pregnancy and it keeps getting voted as positive. However, I think people might be misreading it. The obvious 2nd line is just the absorbent edge. Could you give me your opinion if you have time?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test91219

I don't see anything on the invert :( but its still early and still have time for a bfp :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

if AF doesnt show friday ill get a FRER!


----------



## Tower6

Liz I see that! 

Afm- 8dpo today and :bfn:


----------



## DBZ34

Hey ladies, I'm just stopping by for advice....

I'm due to ov on Friday and DH and I have been doing the every other day approach. We BD'd yesterday and so tomorrow is the next time we're supposed to BD...but I've got some really really good EWCM today and I'd hate to waste it. Do you think I should go for it tonight and skip tomorrow or still skip tonight and hope it's still around tomorrow? (Today is CD11 and the plan was CD10, 12, 13...Do you think I should do CD10, 11, 13 instead?)


----------



## LacyDaze

Thanks for responding. I think MANY people just voted negative after my post so it makes me feel less crazy. I was like "thats not positive." Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## lizlovelust

tower, this is agony waiting isnt it??


----------



## LacyDaze

DBZ34 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm just stopping by for advice....
> 
> I'm due to ov on Friday and DH and I have been doing the every other day approach. We BD'd yesterday and so tomorrow is the next time we're supposed to BD...but I've got some really really good EWCM today and I'd hate to waste it. Do you think I should go for it tonight and skip tomorrow or still skip tonight and hope it's still around tomorrow? (Today is CD11 and the plan was CD10, 12, 13...Do you think I should do CD10, 11, 13 instead?)

Men produce around 1.5 million sperm per day. I'd say that you should try today and tomorrow, but if you want to do only one, today would probably be a better choice since you may not have EWCM tomorrow.


----------



## lizlovelust

DB do both today aaand tomorrow!!


----------



## Stevi11

I am 11dpo-constipation (very wierd for me) and light cramping since 6dpo (but that day had strong cramps for about 3 hours), lower back pain more noticable since yesterday. Also some headaches since yesterday. I have tested yet im scared. But what do ya think?


----------



## Tower6

Do both!! You can't pattern things too much because your body may not be on the same pattern, only thing you should plan if you don't have semen issues is EVERY fertile day lol that's what we do:winkwink:

And yes Liz I really don't enjoy this wait! It's a TWW just to O then a TWW again! Ugh... My boobs are incredibly sore today but cm is weird. Not preg cm I don't think. I am due for AF on Friday so I pray my temps stay heading up!


----------



## lizlovelust

tower im due for af friday as well!


----------



## River54

Liz and Tower - af is also due for me on friday

Liz - the pic you posted - I could see something went I did an invert on today's - soo hope it gets darker for you!

I have also been poas crazy, but bfns so far...I hope my temp stays up!


----------



## Lilbynon

Lindss said:


> lol! OMG too funny! Kids , especially at 4 say the funniest things. That night I threw up, Mattea ( my 4 yr old lil lady) heard me, and like three hrs later when I was tucking her in she said, mommy dont come near me, you might puke on me! gee thanks for the sopport Matti! lol! Have you noticed an increase in your appetite? I am craving meat, which is sooo weird for me! I took another preg test today just to be sure....and cuz Im a nutcase,, but it was a digi and said pregnant!! I took a picture,....yah I know Im a crazy person. I just cant believe this is really real!! When are you due?

Lol i have tested again too,:winkwink: the hardest is going to be waiting to go to the doc cause he dosent do first visit till ten weeks :{ i am due sep 30, from my count. When do you think your due?


----------



## Lilbynon

By the way liz, looked at your pic, and can totally see it on the invert!!!!!!!! That test will keep getting darker for sure


----------



## lizlovelust

should I give in a buy a frer tonight?


----------



## Lindss

Stevi11 said:


> I am 11dpo-constipation (very wierd for me) and light cramping since 6dpo (but that day had strong cramps for about 3 hours), lower back pain more noticable since yesterday. Also some headaches since yesterday. I have tested yet im scared. But what do ya think?

I think you should test!!!! Its been a very lucky month, u should ho for it!! Fingers x'd for u!!


----------



## Lindss

Lilbynon said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> lol! OMG too funny! Kids , especially at 4 say the funniest things. That night I threw up, Mattea ( my 4 yr old lil lady) heard me, and like three hrs later when I was tucking her in she said, mommy dont come near me, you might puke on me! gee thanks for the sopport Matti! lol! Have you noticed an increase in your appetite? I am craving meat, which is sooo weird for me! I took another preg test today just to be sure....and cuz Im a nutcase,, but it was a digi and said pregnant!! I took a picture,....yah I know Im a crazy person. I just cant believe this is really real!! When are you due?
> 
> Lol i have tested again too,:winkwink: the hardest is going to be waiting to go to the doc cause he dosent do first visit till ten weeks :{ i am due sep 30, from my count. When do you think your due?Click to expand...

By my count sept 30 or Oct 1! I am going w a midwife , I had blood test done do now will be going for my first mid wife about around ten or eleven weeks!!


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> should I give in a buy a frer tonight?

Yes!! U should get frer asap!" RFooting that this will be your mnth too!


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm testing on the 25th at the earliest as long as af doesn't show...


----------



## Renaendel

lizlovelust said:


> should I give in a buy a frer tonight?

Yes! be sure to hoooldd that pee for at least 4 straight hours without drinking a ton, if you do a midday test! With the double frer box you can poas tonight AND tomorrow!

Tower- still checking each day for you! Keep pushing those days past o.


----------



## ttcforaminius

LacyDaze said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's there have been lately. this month has been particularly lucky.
> 
> afm: I've started obsessively testing. I took a test this morning at 10dpo, and I think it is negative. I put it on Countdown to Pregnancy and it keeps getting voted as positive. However, I think people might be misreading it. The obvious 2nd line is just the absorbent edge. Could you give me your opinion if you have time?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test91219

I see a faint line above....I would keep testing. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxxxxx


----------



## ciz

hey just wanted to confirm that i was definitely out af was couple days early, just starting my next ''get busy week'' now so fingers crossed feb will be bfp for me. big congrats ladies for your bfp, sorry to ladies whos witch appeared. next month ladies =)


----------



## Stevi11

My husband really wants me to wait to test until at least sat.(the day af it due). He said he hates seeing me get so upset. I think he is right. So as much as I have been feeling like I am or as much as I want to test. Im not going to. Well let you ladies know how it goes


----------



## sandrac

So encouringing to see all those lovely :bfp: s

Congratulations ladies!!!


----------



## mowat

Congratulations to all the new BFPs!

Got another BFN this morning---AF is due tomorrow. Figuring I'm out this month. Oh well, February would be fine too.


----------



## Lilbynon

Lindss said:


> Lilbynon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> lol! OMG too funny! Kids , especially at 4 say the funniest things. That night I threw up, Mattea ( my 4 yr old lil lady) heard me, and like three hrs later when I was tucking her in she said, mommy dont come near me, you might puke on me! gee thanks for the sopport Matti! lol! Have you noticed an increase in your appetite? I am craving meat, which is sooo weird for me! I took another preg test today just to be sure....and cuz Im a nutcase,, but it was a digi and said pregnant!! I took a picture,....yah I know Im a crazy person. I just cant believe this is really real!! When are you due?
> 
> Lol i have tested again too,:winkwink: the hardest is going to be waiting to go to the doc cause he dosent do first visit till ten weeks :{ i am due sep 30, from my count. When do you think your due?Click to expand...
> 
> By my count sept 30 or Oct 1! I am going w a midwife , I had blood test done do now will be going for my first mid wife about around ten or eleven weeks!!Click to expand...

I would love to do a midwife or even try a water birth, however my ob is the only one around (no midwives, birth centers NOTHING) for over a hundred miles. I live in the middle of no where, which i love but it has its disadvantages. The hostpital where i gave birth to my other two childern only has two labor&delivery rooms.


----------



## lizlovelust

been holding my wee, going to go buy a FRER!!


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> been holding my wee, going to go buy a FRER!!

Oh I can't wait to hear!!!!!!


----------



## babysaa

Lizzzzz!!!! How exciting....keeping my FX for you!!! Can't wait to hear when you test


----------



## Lindss

Lilbynon said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilbynon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> lol! OMG too funny! Kids , especially at 4 say the funniest things. That night I threw up, Mattea ( my 4 yr old lil lady) heard me, and like three hrs later when I was tucking her in she said, mommy dont come near me, you might puke on me! gee thanks for the sopport Matti! lol! Have you noticed an increase in your appetite? I am craving meat, which is sooo weird for me! I took another preg test today just to be sure....and cuz Im a nutcase,, but it was a digi and said pregnant!! I took a picture,....yah I know Im a crazy person. I just cant believe this is really real!! When are you due?
> 
> Lol i have tested again too,:winkwink: the hardest is going to be waiting to go to the doc cause he dosent do first visit till ten weeks :{ i am due sep 30, from my count. When do you think your due?Click to expand...
> 
> By my count sept 30 or Oct 1! I am going w a midwife , I had blood test done do now will be going for my first mid wife about around ten or eleven weeks!!Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to do a midwife or even try a water birth, however my ob is the only one around (no midwives, birth centers NOTHING) for over a hundred miles. I live in the middle of no where, which i love but it has its disadvantages. The hostpital where i gave birth to my other two childern only has two labor&delivery rooms.Click to expand...

Ya I had my other two in the hospital w an epidural, but since this is for sure our last baby, I want to try it naturally w a midwife. I'm still going to do it at the hospital w her, because of my previous birth complications I font think a home birth would be smart


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm pretty sure it's a BFN :(


----------



## turtlemomma

lizlovelust said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a BFN :(

photo?


----------



## lizlovelust

I didn't take one cause it's such a stark white test :(


----------



## turtlemomma

lizlovelust said:


> I didn't take one cause it's such a stark white test :(

:hugs: sorry liz... 

Good news though... Look at those temps! Woohoo! DO NOT count yourself out!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

but now I feel super light cramping, kinda similar to what it feels like before AF shows :( My temp will probably plummit tomorrow.


----------



## kassiaethne

lizlovelust said:


> but now I feel super light cramping, kinda similar to what it feels like before AF shows :( My temp will probably plummit tomorrow.

*hugs*dont give up hope you never know


----------



## lizlovelust

I just feel out :(


----------



## maddy1

Hey Liz, my temp was way low, just waiting for AF. Hang in there


----------



## Tower6

Thinking of u liz


----------



## Tower6

Oh and I just looked at your chart again and it looks great! So I think you are still in the game! If my 9 day (pathetic) lp isn't lengthened by the b6 this cycle then I will be expecting to start if my temp drops tomorrow. Its crazy how our cycles started so dire weeny but because if my oddness lol were ending up almost exact this month. FX'd sooooo tight for us!!!


----------



## kel21

Tower, looking at your chart I would say that you are only 6dpo!


----------



## Tower6

Really? I am due for AF on Friday, that would make my Lp even less:cry:


----------



## Tower6

I'm totally open to any info I can get though- what makes you think that? That would mean I totally missed :sex: too aggghh


----------



## lizlovelust

So my urin is the weirdest smell lately! Like sort of bad smelling, never smelled like this before and I haven't aten anything out of the ordinary lately either...


----------



## MilosMommy7

Tower, I can see why she thinks only 6dpo. The temp for the 14th isn't above cover line so maybe the 15th was your O day? Either way. Hope it's still good news and the witch doesn't show :hugs:

Liz- :hugs:

I am feeling extremely extremely gassy tonight :wacko: had lots of watery cm the last time I used the bathroom.


----------



## Tower6

The temp on the 14 had to be discarded because the battery was dead so ff originally had me set in the 15th but then it moved it back a day which actually lined up better with my OPK and the cm/cp by the 15 all cm was gone and cp went from high soft and open to firm. I am fine with either way but my only sadness about it being the 15 and not the 13 (ish) is that would take me from a horrible 9 day LP To an even worse 7 day Lp :nope:


----------



## maddy1

Can af just start already? I haven't taken a test yet, idk if I should from looking at my chart....hmmm


----------



## MilosMommy7

I hope that's not the case for you Tower :flower:


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, I really think I missed the egg this cycle, but.......... I swore that I wouldn't ss yet here I am doing just that! 
I'm about 8 dpo and my nips are feeling odd! And I feel like my bbs are a bit fuller, they don't look any bigger just feel heavier if that makes sense? 
Would be amazing if we manage to fall pregnant this cycle as I now have progesterone to use, and my appointment with dr Shehata is the day after af due! 
Hoping, wishing and praying xxxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

ladies!!!! im so confused, CLEAR AS DAY BFP on IC, bfn,on frer, temp went down, and im spotting brownish, but no cramps at all, I always get bad cramps with af


----------



## nats77

Liz dou have a pic of ic? X


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> ladies!!!! im so confused, CLEAR AS DAY BFP on IC, bfn,on frer, temp went down, and im spotting brownish, but no cramps at all, I always get bad cramps with af

Weird? Can u post pics?


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test91435

its so clear and pink in person, but why did my temp drop and why am I spotting?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Liz- I can't see anything... maybe you should wait it out & see if AF actually shows up.. If not then re-test. Just try not to stress to much about it :hugs:


----------



## nats77

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test91435
> 
> its so clear and pink in person, but why did my temp drop and why am I spotting?

So sorry Hun but I don't see it, :hugs: x


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test91446

better photo!!!


----------



## Amiable_Aimee

I see it hun :flower:


----------



## nats77

I think I see something in that pic :thumbup: x


----------



## lizlovelust

why did my temp go down ad why am I spotting? :( af though, no cramps either


----------



## lizlovelust

the bfp is so dark n pink in person vut my phone sucks


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck. Hope its a bfp xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:




:test: *MADDY1, MOMOFONE08, and OHMYAPPLEPIE * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, MRSMOHR, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, x MRS.H x, LITTLEDOUNO, TXBEAUTY123, CINDYLOU77, FRIZZYNAD, TWAG, DUCHESSDIVA, HELLOBABY31, HOUSEOFGUCCI, KELLYMASSAGE, GIZETTE, MOODASMOMMA, BABY_DUST, COCHY115, CRYPTICHUN, ELLIE., GINY922, MYBABYBLUES, JOJO_B, LOVEMYBUGG x, BABYBOYSRUS, ALEXAS MOMMY, MOWAT, MOMMACC, ROBYN1990, TARDIS103, KITTEYKAT2010*:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:




*LIZLOVELUST* I don't really have line eye, but on both pictures I don't see a 2 lines at all. It looks like the dye is runny on the IC. I say no wasting sticks, and wait until Friday/Saturday to let the build happen and test again. GL FXD!:dust:


*TOWER6* Hang in there Lady! GL:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *CIZ and GABBYGABZ* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-testers-here-we-our-bfp-love-month.html !!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 167 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## gabbygabz

So I am definitely out for this month and on to February. Good luck to all you ladies still in the hunt!!


----------



## lizlovelust

so spotting is only very light when I wipe, none on panty liner, so condused. still no cramps or af


----------



## Tower6

I can not stop sleeping with my mouth open! Idk what's going on with me, but either way... Temp drop.. Period due tomorrow so if I wake up to another drop I'm out. If not then b6 may be helping! Man each day that you get closer feels longer n longer! I don't really "feel" pregnant today so we shall see


----------



## lizlovelust

so FF has 77 points for maybe pregnant, I just read that lots of women get temp drops with spotting whwn afs due and are pregnant, also read that some ladies get bfp on ics befoee frers!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

lizlovelust said:


> so FF has 77 points for maybe pregnant, I just read that lots of women get temp drops with spotting whwn afs due and are pregnant, also read that some ladies get bfp on ics befoee frers!!

I would just wait & see what tomorrow brings!! 


I use FF & countdown to pregnancy & so many times I have had all my ducks in a row with it telling me 100% chance of me being pregnant & I wasn't. I would just relax so your body can do what it needs to. Added stress can also delay AF. :hugs: Just wait it out hun!


----------



## Stevi11

Tower6 said:


> I can not stop sleeping with my mouth open! Idk what's going on with me, but either way... Temp drop.. Period due tomorrow so if I wake up to another drop I'm out. If not then b6 may be helping! Man each day that you get closer feels longer n longer! I don't really "feel" pregnant today so we shall see

 Maybe you should start vaginally temping. Then I wont matter if you sleep with your month open or not.


----------



## Tower6

I know the concept, but how do you actually do it? Lol sorry if that's a dumb question but I have honestly been thinking about doing that


----------



## Tower6

Is it a sign of AF to get creamy/stretchy cm? I was really REALLY like sticky/peak forming style cm yesterday that I'd never really seen before and then today I feel like I'm peeing a little and when I checked it's really wet but creamy and I can stretch it... Is this an AF sign? :nope:


----------



## maddy1

AF here :(
On to FEB
good luck to everyone else


----------



## kel21

Tower6 said:


> I'm totally open to any info I can get though- what makes you think that? That would mean I totally missed :sex: too aggghh

Sorry Tower! Just by looking at your temps, cd15 looks more like o day to me. Although I see the problem with the bd pattern :( Your lp would not change though. If you have a 9 day lp, then it will be 9 days whether you o on cd13, cd15 or cd20! The lp only starts counting once you o! Gl and I hope the B6 works for you!


----------



## lorojovanos

Kel are you happy with where FF put your o date, or do you think it's back one?


----------



## Stevi11

Tower6 said:


> I know the concept, but how do you actually do it? Lol sorry if that's a dumb question but I have honestly been thinking about doing that

Just stick it in there and wait lol mine has a beep when its done so I wait to hear that. I have to keep my head under the covers to hear it though


----------



## mowat

Still nothing for me---no BFP and no AF. Hmmm.


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> Kel are you happy with where FF put your o date, or do you think it's back one?

Erin I really think it could be either. I had pains both days. But I had a few more pains, cramps and pressure on cd12. I figure I'm really only 3dpo today, but I like the look of 4dpo on ff :) Now that I know my themomter was faulty I wonder if it would have been more obvious!


----------



## Renaendel

MrsMM, could you please update my Bfp to angel status? I will be seeing you ladies in the February thread.


----------



## Tower6

kel21 said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I'm totally open to any info I can get though- what makes you think that? That would mean I totally missed :sex: too aggghh
> 
> Sorry Tower! Just by looking at your temps, cd15 looks more like o day to me. Although I see the problem with the bd pattern :( Your lp would not change though. If you have a 9 day lp, then it will be 9 days whether you o on cd13, cd15 or cd20! The lp only starts counting once you o! Gl and I hope the B6 works for you!Click to expand...

Don't apologize at all- I always appreciate and input wether its what I want to hear or not at times, I'd still prefer any honesty over anything :D 
I don't know what to think of the LP thing because idk how to describe it but my cd being 24-25 is why I say the lp would shorten- because what we've noticed now is that my cycle is 24-25 days wether I O on day 10 or 16 meaning that I don't always get a stretch of lp depending on O. In November I O'd 6 days before my AF. So it started the same day af was due even though O came super super late. Does that make sense? It's not normal but I just mean does how I'm
Describing my fertility issues make sense? Lol


----------



## Tower6

Renaendel said:


> MrsMM, could you please update my Bfp to angel status? I will be seeing you ladies in the February thread.

What... :cry: omg hunny I am sooooooo sorry. Massive :hugs: and prayers


----------



## Tower6

Do you mind me asking What happened? Chemical? Did AF start? Or are you testing neg? Man I am so sorry- if you don't want to answer any of those yet don't worry about it, just curious as to what happened. HUGS TO YOU!!!


----------



## kel21

Tower6 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I'm totally open to any info I can get though- what makes you think that? That would mean I totally missed :sex: too aggghh
> 
> Sorry Tower! Just by looking at your temps, cd15 looks more like o day to me. Although I see the problem with the bd pattern :( Your lp would not change though. If you have a 9 day lp, then it will be 9 days whether you o on cd13, cd15 or cd20! The lp only starts counting once you o! Gl and I hope the B6 works for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't apologize at all- I always appreciate and input wether its what I want to hear or not at times, I'd still prefer any honesty over anything :D
> I don't know what to think of the LP thing because idk how to describe it but my cd being 24-25 is why I say the lp would shorten- because what we've noticed now is that my cycle is 24-25 days wether I O on day 10 or 16 meaning that I don't always get a stretch of lp depending on O. In November I O'd 6 days before my AF. So it started the same day af was due even though O came super super late. Does that make sense? It's not normal but I just mean does how I'm
> Describing my fertility issues make sense? LolClick to expand...

Sorry to hear that. I've always read that the lp is fixed more or less within a couple days! Make sure you take some extra B12 to go along with the B6. Helps your body absorb and use the B6.


----------



## Tower6

Oh really? I never knew to take b12 at all. Maybe I'll go grab that too. Thnx


----------



## CastawayBride

lizlovelust said:


> so FF has 77 points for maybe pregnant, I just read that lots of women get temp drops with spotting whwn afs due and are pregnant, also read that some ladies get bfp on ics befoee frers!!


lizlovelust it looks like the dye may be running, maybe a bad batch of IC's? I would save the FRERS until the day AF is due and test away! Good luck!!


----------



## Renaendel

Tower6 said:


> Do you mind me asking What happened? Chemical? Did AF start? Or are you testing neg? Man I am so sorry- if you don't want to answer any of those yet don't worry about it, just curious as to what happened. HUGS TO YOU!!!

I don't mind, it helps me emotionally to write about it. I felt great but very pregnant. My boobs were way bigger, I had bloated out of my pants and I was nauseous. Two days ago I woke up and I had a ton of energy and no symptoms. I started seeing blood in my cm and by last night I was in full pads will full back and abdomen cramps. Did tests all day and they put me at 5w5d but my hcg was only 350. They are listing it as a full mc not a chemical because of the date. My doctors have been wonderful and very responsive.


----------



## Tower6

:hugs: man I am in shock because your chart was looking great too. What should your count at 5w5d be normally? I have never had a mc but I did bleed severely with my 2nd and 3rd babies and it was the scariest thing, not to mention just totally devastating because the second you see those two lines you bond with that little one as if youve already held them in your arms. My mom mc 9 times and it never got easier to go through, but having people to talk to and relate to who can share their stories/experiences really does help. Just know that you are not alone. If there's anything I can do (venting, talking, listening, support) I'm here, as well as all the ladies too I'm sure! your in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## nats77

Renaendel said:


> MrsMM, could you please update my Bfp to angel status? I will be seeing you ladies in the February thread.

So sorry Hun, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Lindss

Renaendel said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Do you mind me asking What happened? Chemical? Did AF start? Or are you testing neg? Man I am so sorry- if you don't want to answer any of those yet don't worry about it, just curious as to what happened. HUGS TO YOU!!!
> 
> I don't mind, it helps me emotionally to write about it. I felt great but very pregnant. My boobs were way bigger, I had bloated out of my pants and I was nauseous. Two days ago I woke up and I had a ton of energy and no symptoms. I started seeing blood in my cm and by last night I was in full pads will full back and abdomen cramps. Did tests all day and they put me at 5w5d but my hcg was only 350. They are listing it as a full mc not a chemical because of the date. My doctors have been wonderful and very responsive.Click to expand...

O hun, I'm so so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are w you xx


----------



## alkalinerush

arrgghhh I don't think i'll be able to join you ladies with testing tomorrow! :( I'm trying to hold off so my bf and I can take it together (and he'd rather be there to see my reaction, so i'm trying to be as sensitive as I can and NOT go and POAS in secret hahaha!) and I'm figuring it'll be special if I just hold my friggen horses and WAIT lol but AHH! I'm on the list for tomorrow but bf will be outa town...BOO!  Anyways I figured i'd still jump on here for some SS! I'm (I believe) 10dpo today and had a BFN yesterday :( But we shall see! I just don't want to get my hopes up to be disappointed...

TONS of symptoms but I also get a lot going on before AF usually so we shall see!
Both yesterday and at 2DPO: bleeding gums
Nausea+Vomiting with a headache (related to headache... or MS?!?! ahh!) at 2 or 3DPO and 8DPO. At 2dpo bf's cigarette breath and THEN the axe body spray he tried to cover up with BOTH made me hurl a little... ??
BB sore since O date, (usual for me) but nips are especially sore and BBs have grown a little and feel heavier (accodring to bf lol) also veiny (normal for me too)
Moody/Emotional/Irritable since maybe about 4-5dpo
Sore throat from about 7DPO till now...was HORRIBLE at 8DPO and is slowly getting less sore

and I believe thats about it. I also think I might see a linea negra(?!?!) but I'm hoping it's not belly-line eye! lol This will be the second baby so I know what i'm lookin for but I read some women have a line all the time (has a different name. strange!)

waddya think ladies?! I'm losin it!! lol :p

<3 Sticky baby dust to you all! Hoping we get out BFPs!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Tower6 said:


> :hugs: man I am in shock because your chart was looking great too. What should your count at 5w5d be normally? I have never had a mc but I did bleed severely with my 2nd and 3rd babies and it was the scariest thing, not to mention just totally devastating because the second you see those two lines you bond with that little one as if youve already held them in your arms. My mom mc 9 times and it never got easier to go through, but having people to talk to and relate to who can share their stories/experiences really does help. Just know that you are not alone. If there's anything I can do (venting, talking, listening, support) I'm here, as well as all the ladies too I'm sure! your in my thoughts and prayers!

Tower, here is where your levels should be.
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

The doctor did say that most women have increased fertility in the month after a mc, and we can start trying as soon as my bleeding has stopped for a few days and my levels are back to zero. So I have a good future to look to.

Thank you everyone for the support, it is great to be part of such a caring community. I will still be here cheering for your BFPs!


----------



## Amiable_Aimee

Renaendel said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: man I am in shock because your chart was looking great too. What should your count at 5w5d be normally? I have never had a mc but I did bleed severely with my 2nd and 3rd babies and it was the scariest thing, not to mention just totally devastating because the second you see those two lines you bond with that little one as if youve already held them in your arms. My mom mc 9 times and it never got easier to go through, but having people to talk to and relate to who can share their stories/experiences really does help. Just know that you are not alone. If there's anything I can do (venting, talking, listening, support) I'm here, as well as all the ladies too I'm sure! your in my thoughts and prayers!
> 
> Tower, here is where your levels should be.
> https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> 
> The doctor did say that most women have increased fertility in the month after a mc, and we can start trying as soon as my bleeding has stopped for a few days and my levels are back to zero. So I have a good future to look to.Click to expand...

When i had my mc last year the doctor told me that i'd have increased fertility for 6 months :flower: You have a very good chance, good luck :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

is it usual to get a bfp in the AM and a bfn in the PM?


----------



## alkalinerush

oh Renaendel i'm so sorry hun :( <3<3<3 Idk how I missed that post I just started typing away without realizin what had happened. My heart is with you love <3


----------



## Cristeena

:hugs:Im so so sorry Renaendel :hugs:


----------



## Sarah Maryke

Ok, so i am 24yrs old, mother to a beautiful daughter...We used ovulation strips and tried on every day before and after Oday ,about 8 days straight once a night,with hips up for 30 minutes afterwards...very bloated,look like im on my period but not due till Jan 31st, Been cramping, I'm exhausted, nauseaous, vomited the other night, just feel pregnant, boobs are heavy and ache and i am leaking colostrum...Took a FRER test 2 mornings ago and was very negative, not sure when to take my next test, took a dollar tree test this evening and was negative. This is our first month ttc,first child just happened, and im going nuts! I feel so pregnant, does it sound hopeful? Could i be pregnant?


----------



## Tower6

Stay away AF, stay away!!!! I can't wait to wake up and poas!!!! I think it's still too soon, but AF is due tomorrow so I hope I can start testing!!


----------



## gidge

Good luck tower!!! xx


----------



## lizlovelust

temps low still, spottings super light now, no af still, no cramps. bfn this morning on ic, I think yesterdays was a super evil faulty test :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

Liz- what's the sensitivity of your ICs? 

Tower- wake up and :test:

5dpo today. My breasts feel slightly heavier today and still cramping. Not sure why I feel "out" this month already :shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

im,not sure, they say very early detection on em? but why would I get a bfp on one yesterday and a bfn today? it has to be faulty :(


----------



## MilosMommy7

With my daughter I started testing at 5dpo. At 7dpo I got a line, but barely anyone saw it in the picture. Even my OH said he didn't see it in person. But I knew it was there. At 8dpo I got a bfn. Nothing came up on edits and saw nothing in person. Then 9dpo got another bfp. And then one on 10 and 11dpo. Even then, those ones were still really light. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks, but I think im out, cramps are slowly starting :( af wil probably show any min. :( I actually thougjt it might have been my month but guess not...


----------



## Tower6

Temp went up... Bfn on dollar tree test. Hmmm 
I made it to 10dpo and cd 25 so I think I'm out. 
If kel is right then I'm 8dpo but that would mean even more that I'm a bfn cuz we definitely missed O day in that case... Errr

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Tower6

Nvm I guess I made it to cd 23 not 25 it's just the 25 th and ff has my cd1 too early soooooo that could explain the bfn... Sad


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> thanks, but I think im out, cramps are slowly starting :( af wil probably show any min. :( I actually thougjt it might have been my month but guess not...

Sorry liz.. If it makes you feel any better I think I'm right there with u any day now


----------



## DBZ34

Tower6 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> I'm totally open to any info I can get though- what makes you think that? That would mean I totally missed :sex: too aggghh
> 
> Sorry Tower! Just by looking at your temps, cd15 looks more like o day to me. Although I see the problem with the bd pattern :( Your lp would not change though. If you have a 9 day lp, then it will be 9 days whether you o on cd13, cd15 or cd20! The lp only starts counting once you o! Gl and I hope the B6 works for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't apologize at all- I always appreciate and input wether its what I want to hear or not at times, I'd still prefer any honesty over anything :D
> I don't know what to think of the LP thing because idk how to describe it but my cd being 24-25 is why I say the lp would shorten- because what we've noticed now is that my cycle is 24-25 days wether I O on day 10 or 16 meaning that I don't always get a stretch of lp depending on O. In November I O'd 6 days before my AF. So it started the same day af was due even though O came super super late. Does that make sense? It's not normal but I just mean does how I'm
> Describing my fertility issues make sense? LolClick to expand...




Tower6 said:


> Nvm I guess I made it to cd 23 not 25 it's just the 25 th and ff has my cd1 too early soooooo that could explain the bfn... Sad


I'm not sure I know what you mean, Tower. I agree with FF for your ov day, actually (or I might put it earlier at CD11). There's a pretty clear temp shift, even if you took your temps at different times than you usually do. Sometimes, after ov, it can take your temp a day or two to really shift, but the rise after CD13 is pretty clear. 

Did AF come today or something? Why do you think your CD1 is early? Didn't AF come on the 3rd? 

Have you talked to your doctor about a Luteal Phase Defect? B6 and B12 can help, but sometimes progesterone is needed to help make it longer. But your LP shouldn't change by more than one day on either side and your cycle should change accordingly...are you sure you ov'd when you think you did in Nov?


----------



## echo

I agree with DBZ, Tower. The LP doesn't change much, and always reflects the period from O to af. The period before that is what changes (the follicular stage). And why does FF have your cd1 wrong? If you entered the date incorrect, you can fix it so your chart is right. If you are taking B6, you can lengthen your luteal phase, but your whole cycle will also be longer, not the 23-25 days that you are used to.


----------



## Tower6

I started the 3rd and have a 25 day cycle so I was supposed to start on the 28th ff said. But then when my O happened a few days earlier than expected it moved me to starting today. So shouldn't I still expect the 28th to be officially late rather than today?


----------



## Tower6

I am takin b6 daily. The Dr said she doesn't want to start progesterone yet :/


----------



## echo

FF is only guessing. It will continue to adjust its guesses based on the information you feed it each cycle. FF moved your af approximation based on the fact that you o'd later, but if you are also taking B6, then your lp will lengthen and go past FF approximation. FF will continue to evolve with the more data you give it. Usually, depending on the person, your first month on B6 should increase your lp by maybe 2 days, or so I've noticed with other people. Since you do have the signs of Luteal Phase Defect, I would make an appointment to get all my hormones checked if I were you. Thyroid, progesterone, lh, estrogen, prolactin, the whole deal. DBZ is right, you might need the progesterone.


----------



## Tower6

I think I see what u mean- on my calendar page ff says today as cd 1 for new cycle so I thought I was late as of today. Not my previous cd1, but I really don't think that I'm
Late until the 28th, but either way I should be showing a positive by today based on O day or the days until AF


----------



## Tower6

I see what you mean, thank you! I actually O'd 3 days earlier this cycle so I was really excited to get to 10 dpo because that's huge for me but something just feels off, I was super excited but I just feel like there's seething that's not
Lining up for us


----------



## LacyDaze

Dpo 12 today. Still a bfn for me. I feel sooo sick though. Perhaps I caught the bug that is going around? AF is due Monday. 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

This lady right here had a BFP on Jan 17th :D Overall 5 BFP with urine tests, including the one at the doctor. Bloodwork was done Jan 21 but levels weren't where they'd like to see so I go back next week to verify. But as of right now I was told to assume I am PREGNANT!


----------



## lizlovelust

no af still but cramping and diahrea :( not feeling too great


----------



## Renaendel

PeachDaisy said:


> This lady right here had a BFP on Jan 17th :D Overall 5 BFP with urine tests, including the one at the doctor. Bloodwork was done Jan 21 but levels weren't where they'd like to see so I go back next week to verify. But as of right now I was told to assume I am PREGNANT!

GRATS! Wonderful news!


----------



## DBZ34

Tower6 said:


> I think I see what u mean- on my calendar page ff says today as cd 1 for new cycle so I thought I was late as of today. Not my previous cd1, but I really don't think that I'm
> Late until the 28th, but either way I should be showing a positive by today based on O day or the days until AF

Yep, I agree with echo. FF is still trying to figure you out. Even on mine (and I've been using it for 19 cycles) the pink probable cd1 day is off sometimes. Don't go by that. Just go with your body. FF will figure it out eventually.

I don't think you should see positive today anyway. A short LP means that it's harder for an egg to implant and start producing HCG & progesterone before you start your period, which is why you need to lengthen it. But, even with a short LP, you still shouldn't see a positive test until 10-12DPO (and even later in some cases). Early BFPs happen, but not as often as you'd think. 

The amount of time it takes an egg to go through your tubes is the same (around 6-7DPO) and then it needs a couple of days to attach and start implanting/producing HCG to hold off AF. With a short LP, the egg usually doesn't have enough time to do that, unless it attaches right away, but that doesn't seem to happen very often. So, that's why it's important to address the potential LP defect, which you are. 

So, don't be discouraged at a BFN. You still have time and if the B6 works, your LP will lengthen and give your eggy more time to get settled in for the long haul. :) Here's hoping you'll see that BFP.


----------



## Stevi11

Af due sunday. I just tested and got a bfn ofcourse. I am 13dpo. Feeling like im out


----------



## Tower6

With my second daughter I didn't find out until I went to the doc at 8 weeks cuz I tested neg for so long and had bleeding. And my 3rd I O'd during the end of my period.. Ihave never had early bfps So I'm trying to keep the hope that I'm still in as long as there's no AF! Thanx so much for all the help!


----------



## Tower6

Stevi11 said:


> Af due sunday. I just tested and got a bfn ofcourse. I am 13dpo. Feeling like im out

We've been the same test & expected AF dates this month, do you have a chart?


----------



## Stevi11

Tower6 said:


> Stevi11 said:
> 
> 
> Af due sunday. I just tested and got a bfn ofcourse. I am 13dpo. Feeling like im out
> 
> We've been the same test & expected AF dates this month, do you have a chart?Click to expand...

 No I stopped charting bc it was stressing me out to much. 

This month has just felt so different. Ive had cramps off and on for over a week. Back pain for 4 days. Very heavy and full breasts, also kinda sore. Sleeping has been a chore too for the last 3 nights.

Tower I hope this is our month!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Stevi11 said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevi11 said:
> 
> 
> Af due sunday. I just tested and got a bfn ofcourse. I am 13dpo. Feeling like im out
> 
> We've been the same test & expected AF dates this month, do you have a chart?Click to expand...
> 
> No I stopped charting bc it was stressing me out to much.
> 
> This month has just felt so different. Ive had cramps off and on for over a week. Back pain for 4 days. Very heavy and full breasts, also kinda sore. Sleeping has been a chore too for the last 3 nights.
> 
> Tower I hope this is our month!Click to expand...

FXed for you!!!! 
I know what you mean about sleeping. I Too am having the same issue & my cramps have been around for the past 2 days... yesterday it hurt bad but the day before that & today have been suttle.


----------



## lizlovelust

and there she is,af has arrived :( damn evil faulty test!!!!


----------



## HWPG

so sorry liz. i know you had such high hopes.... hugs...


----------



## DBZ34

Sorry to hear about AF arriving, Liz. It sounded like she was on her way from some of your other posts....Sorry you had to deal with those damn dirty evaps. :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I just don't get how I got such a clear pink BFP yesterday morning and BFN today and then AF :( Dang faulty tests!!! </3

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1854_zpsc5e1d3d0.jpg

It's so clear form yesterday and then nothing today :( UGH!


----------



## gnome86

hey girlies hope all ok , sorry bout AF liz, :hugs:
so got OH semen results back -doc has put comment "normal no action" 
but i would like your lovely ladies opinions please:
Viscosity: liquid
Ph:8.7 (which i thought was high but apparently normal is >=7.2
Volume:1.8ml
Total count: 111.0 x 10^9L
Rapid motility: 45%
Sluggish Motility: 18%
non-progressive: 2%
Immotile: 35%
normal forms: 5.5% -is norm 4% so is that nearly low or ok?

brutal honest opinions from those who know please and thanking you xxxx


----------



## clynn11

lixlovelust- I know what you are going through. Just last cycle I got this false positive/evap (unless I had a chemical? not sure... just so confused!).. AF showed up right on time. 

FX and :dust: for all to get their BFP <3 <3 <3
 



Attached Files:







test 004.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lizlovelust

clynn, I'm so heartbroken! :( I really thought it was my month!


----------



## clynn11

Lizlovelust- I know. I honestly had myself AND DF convinced that it was really happening! And then that wicked :witch: had to come and rip it all out from under us!!! I'm sorry hun, :hugs: just try and stay positive and focused. Onto next month to catch our lil eggys! I have my FX for you hun, sending tons of positive vibes your way.


----------



## gnome86

i can totally relatye Liz lovey, this time last year i had one, (dreaded sainsbury tests always give me false +) n OH came home with champagne n everything :( nothing comes close to how much that hurts :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

clynn11 said:


> Lizlovelust- I know. I honestly had myself AND DF convinced that it was really happening! And then that wicked :witch: had to come and rip it all out from under us!!! I'm sorry hun, :hugs: just try and stay positive and focused. Onto next month to catch our lil eggys! I have my FX for you hun, sending tons of positive vibes your way.

Darn straight. We will get our BFPs in the month of love!


----------



## lizlovelust

SO CONFUSED, went to the bathroom again and seems like the bleedings all but stopped, just mild spotting now.... what the heck...


----------



## kassiaethne

clynn11 said:


> lixlovelust- I know what you are going through. Just last cycle I got this false positive/evap (unless I had a chemical? not sure... just so confused!).. AF showed up right on time.
> 
> FX and :dust: for all to get their BFP <3 <3 <3

you know on that kinda test I got a positive every time, and I wasn't pregnant, I did it like with 6 of em. I really don't trust em anymore


----------



## lorojovanos

Gnome- We just got the SA results also, they are in my journal. I was just coming on to ask if BEAUTIFULLLEI could have a look. It seems from the posts I've read, she seems pretty versed in that category...maybe she can help us both...


----------



## mowat

Stupid witch got me too. Oh, well, February seems like a great month.


----------



## gnome86

lorojovanos said:


> Gnome- We just got the SA results also, they are in my journal. I was just coming on to ask if BEAUTIFULLLEI could have a look. It seems from the posts I've read, she seems pretty versed in that category...maybe she can help us both...

i wont lie Loz m8, i was thinkin same bout BEAUTIFULLLEI ! xxxx :)


----------



## echo

m8=mate? Brit text talk? ;)


----------



## Tower6

I hope my temp goes up tomorrow! If it goes down I will know for sure I'm gonna start, and if that does happen should I stop the b6 at that point and let AF start and then begin the b6 again after AF?


----------



## HWPG

Tower, in theory you need only take the b6 until you ov, because it's supposed to work during the follicular phase to get the egg and lining ready. I take it all the time because it's also supposed to help with naeusea and energy.


----------



## River54

Congrats PeachDaisy!

Liz - hopefully it stops? 

afm - af came today :( We have not gotten even a remote line all the time trying. (so I was super excited for you Liz to get a faint one :) )


FS appt is getting closer though, only a couple more months to wait(mid April)


----------



## Renaendel

Tower I also take b6 every day, but mine is part of a complex so I keep the absorption of all b vitamins up.


----------



## Stevi11

Is it ok to take b6 while taking clomid? Also if you take it until O, do you start it on cd1?


----------



## HWPG

My b vit is a complex also. Yes, start on cd1 if you can.


----------



## Tower6

Oh I started it after pos OPK! Haha wow I've been my own expirment this month I guess haha I have a strange peace this month, not only did I just feel different but I have a calmness about me that I normally don't have, I'm usually stressed or worried about AF an I am just kind of of with her coming if that's the case because I know so much more each month. I mean I will be totally bummed but I just have a different feeling this month. Anyway I had lots of twinges, fullness, cramping, pulling, and sore/ full bbs but yesterday and today I haven't really had any of those things anymore. So immjust waiting it out and hoping Ive done all that I can do.


----------



## ducky28

AF arrived for me today, so this isn't my month. Hopefully next month (month 12 ttc) is the month...


----------



## lizlovelust

Just thought I'd mention, still having weird smelling urine, strange smell and I can't stand the smell! Still cramping like crazy and still barely bleeding so I'm a little confused, either it's going to stop or it will come on full blown any minute.


----------



## Astral

af came 2 days early :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

LORO & GNOME

Both of your hunnys counts look really good! Anything over 20million is normal but I've seen so many women say there men have 100millon + .... so what I say to that is there is always room for improvement :) DH started taking ginseng & it boosted his count by 15 million in 3 months as well as raises the motility & improved morphology. Ginseng was a lifesaver for us so I recommend for everyone if you want to help your hunnies swimmers. DH hasn't had a SA since July but he's been taking the ginseng religiously so I'm praying it's improved more. I'll be praying for you alls :bfp: soon :) :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Beautiful, how do you suggest to take the ginseng? Pill? Tea?


----------



## Beautifullei2

HWPG said:


> Beautiful, how do you suggest to take the ginseng? Pill? Tea?

My husband bought the pills at our local food store... he took 600mg just once a day :) & they were pretty inexpensive.


----------



## lizlovelust

still confused, medium-badcramping, no flow just light spottinf and a few clots whwn I pee, but hardly anything on panty liners. normally when I crampi get a medium-heavy flow right then. im so confused!!


----------



## kassiaethne

so remember when I asked about giving someone my extra OPK's? I also added 4 pregnancy tests in there. 

Well I found out today she decided to test out the pregnancy tests when her husband brought it home, and she got a positive, and she was all wait....she gave me broken stuff!!!! and so she sent her husband to go get one from the store, and guess what? a positive...shes getting a blood test done today!!


My husband said when he gave his friend the pack, his friend said watch, these will be like magic talismans and she will be pregnant soon!! guess he didn't know how soon

Thought it was a cute story and that I'd share it with you guys

just to add they have been ttc longer then me


----------



## Tower6

No way! That is so Awesome! What a sweet story!! SOO mail me some of your magic too so when I pee on ur magic stick I can my :bfp: too :D


----------



## turtlemomma

That is a cute story! 

Tower- your chart looks really good! FX for you!


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> still confused, medium-badcramping, no flow just light spottinf and a few clots whwn I pee, but hardly anything on panty liners. normally when I crampi get a medium-heavy flow right then. im so confused!!

Did u ever get a flow? Or has it been light/spotting? And if it doesn't actually begin to flow will you poas tomorrow? So sorry your going thru this. We've had literal match for match symptoms in the TWW so my heart is hurting watching you go through this. I'm also wondering if I should expect to see that witch since the symptoms I had are exactly what u had too. ( I kno were all very different) but this was crazy how we were so the same this go round. Massive hugs to you love! Your in my thoughts all day!!


----------



## kassiaethne

Tower6 said:


> No way! That is so Awesome! What a sweet story!! SOO mail me some of your magic too so when I pee on ur magic stick I can my :bfp: too :D

psh you don't need I totally know you're getting one this month!


----------



## lizlovelust

still no flow! its so confusing.


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> still no flow! its so confusing.

Looking at your past charts, your LP is pretty long. So, I wouldn't expect AF for another couple of days yet. Maybe that little bit of blood was actually IB?


----------



## gnome86

ha yes sorry!m8=mate hehehe


----------



## momofone08

I have had nothing but :bfn:. AF was due on the 24th and today I finally got something different. Please look. Can an evap have color?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0512_opt.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 60


----------



## Mrs. 2010

It looks like a BFP to me!! Congrats!!


----------



## HWPG

Looks like a positivE to me!


----------



## momofone08

HWPG said:


> Looks like a positivE to me!




Mrs. 2010 said:


> It looks like a BFP to me!! Congrats!!

OMG! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tower6

That's a bfp!!!


----------



## echo

If it is within the time frame, BFP! If not, unfortunately, I have had PINK evaps on cheap tests that showed up in 7-10 minutes. Congrats!


----------



## Tower6

Liz- did ur temp drop again?


----------



## LacyDaze

Congrats momo!! It looks like a bfp to me too.


----------



## Renaendel

Your line is very easy to see, congratulations!


----------



## Renaendel

Tower, Liz?!? I am charting vicariously through you girls. I can't stand your tww!


----------



## Tower6

Huge bfn!! :( temp still good.. No AF.. Idk.. Never had this long of an lp before


----------



## Tower6

This is making me crazy


----------



## kel21

Well Tower, if nothing else at least your B6 seems to be working!! :)


----------



## Tower6

This is true. I was just saying tho that it's kinda sh$&@ty cuz it's getting me all excited just to drop me emotionally. I'm glad to have lengthened my LP from 6-9 days max to today being 11dpo!


----------



## Tower6

Should I go buy frer tests?


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower- I'm so glad your lp has gotten longer! I hope this is it for you! :hugs:

AFM- nothing new to share- won't even get in to see the dr. for the first time until next Friday...


----------



## Tower6

turtlemomma said:


> Tower- I'm so glad your lp has gotten longer! I hope this is it for you! :hugs:
> 
> AFM- nothing new to share- won't even get in to see the dr. for the first time until next Friday...

Thanks girly! What do u think about my situation? Would u stop the b6 now and wait to see if AF shows rather than prolong it anymore if I'm not pg?


----------



## MilosMommy7

momofone08 said:


> I have had nothing but :bfn:. AF was due on the 24th and today I finally got something different. Please look. Can an evap have color?

looks like a positive! congrats :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

tower- still got everything crossed for you :flower: i'd buy FRER. even just to have some on hand for the next couple days if AF still doesnt show :thumbup:


----------



## MilosMommy7

does anyone know why on my chart in my signature it doesnt show my specifics. but when i go to my account they're there? :shrug:


----------



## Tower6

I Think it's because of the new software they're using. If you don't have the VIP (?) which I don't then it only shows it to you and not in the link. Or do u have the VIP?


----------



## clynn11

I just caved and bought the VIP lol! Not sure why your chart is doing that though, sorry!!!

Tower6- I think it's a great thing that it's prolonging your LP!!! I know it might be getting your hopes up, but if this ends up not being your cycle (FX it is.. your temps are looking good!!) you will know that the B6 is working!!! I've heard anything under could *possibly* hinder it (obviously many woman get preggers with LP under 12, just what i've read.) So I would wait until you're on 13dpo... and if you still have BFN, stop taking the B6 and see what happens. :shrug: GL hun <3 <3


----------



## Tower6

Ladies I'm trying to remind myself that hubby's s/a was fine and that he *can* get me pregnant! I already have 3 kids so we have really been thinking that maybe he just can't have kids.. But they said he is a-ok. I know that there is such thing as secondary infertility, but I am not reading into it just yet because I feel like sometimes reading into, and or filling my mind with, too many things that are negative or "scary" will just hinder a PMA that I'm trying to keep . If I get further down the road and more months pass by with no bfp then I will start to look into more areas of not necessarily "common" fertility issues, but real ones that do happen, and I will then study as much as I can. As for now I'm covering the first very typical issues, such as my lp, and if I dont see any results then I'll proceed from there. I am new to the charting and temping and all this because I didn't have to try with my kids but I know after I became pregnant I found out how rare it was that it happened because I was textbook infertile. Soo, do you girls think that I have anything obvious that I'm missing that I should be doing? Again I shouldn't read into too many things, but I did see something that said even if an anaylsis looks normal that still doesn't mean they're necessarily able to get you pregnant until you concieve. Of coarse it could be way wrong! however I read it once and now it's in my head allllll day hahaha dang internet! 
Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower6 said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Tower- I'm so glad your lp has gotten longer! I hope this is it for you! :hugs:
> 
> AFM- nothing new to share- won't even get in to see the dr. for the first time until next Friday...
> 
> Thanks girly! What do u think about my situation? Would u stop the b6 now and wait to see if AF shows rather than prolong it anymore if I'm not pg?Click to expand...

I would stay with the b6- its good for you! I take a multi everyday that has b6 and have been for about 4 months... I don't think it will interfere with AF. AND I do think you should buy some FRERs! But wait to take it until you see something on a cheapie. I'm rooting for you! <3


----------



## kel21

Tower6 said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> Tower- I'm so glad your lp has gotten longer! I hope this is it for you! :hugs:
> 
> AFM- nothing new to share- won't even get in to see the dr. for the first time until next Friday...
> 
> Thanks girly! What do u think about my situation? Would u stop the b6 now and wait to see if AF shows rather than prolong it anymore if I'm not pg?Click to expand...

B6 will not keep af from arriving like prog will. I would stick with it throughout the cycle and not stop. implantation can occur up to 12dpo :thumbup:


----------



## HWPG

B vit won't delay ov. It should lengthen LP, but works on the first half of cycle, not second half, so even if you stopped taking it right after ov, it would not bringon af until after LP. Milo, do you have your setting set for sharing the details? Under 'sharing' at top of screen in ff (above chart), then 'settings', you can choose what is shown and what is not. Maybe you haven't selected what you want people to see....


----------



## Stevi11

Af due today. No sign of her. Other than some cramping but I have had that since I O'd. Gonna try to wait to test until monday or later. Wish me luck with that!


----------



## MilosMommy7

i dont think i have VIP anymore. i know i had it for a few days when i signed up, then got an additional 5 days when someone signed up through me. but thanks. i think VIP would explain that. lol.

stevi- good luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## echo

Good luck stevi!!!


----------



## Tower6

Stevi11 said:


> Af due today. No sign of her. Other than some cramping but I have had that since I O'd. Gonna try to wait to test until monday or later. Wish me luck with that!

We're right on with AF date and testing so I'm wishing u luck!! I'm keeping tans on you to see if we both get out bfp's!! :)


----------



## Sarah Maryke

So i am still getting negatives on frer hpt, 5 more days till af is due. Still feeling prego, trying so hard not to stress out! How do yall do this month after month? I feel so crazy right now..My hubby is convinced i'm prego and will rub my tummy and say Hi Daniel.... im gonna be so crushed if af comes....


----------



## Tower6

HWPG said:


> B vit won't delay ov. It should lengthen LP, but works on the first half of cycle, not second half, so even if you stopped taking it right after ov, it would not bringon af until after LP. Milo, do you have your setting set for sharing the details? Under 'sharing' at top of screen in ff (above chart), then 'settings', you can choose what is shown and what is not. Maybe you haven't selected what you want people to see....

So question.. If the b6 works on the first half not the second and I never took it during the first half only after O then would that be a good sign that the Lp
Is longer and that AF isn't here? Or is this just my wishful thinking? Lol


----------



## HWPG

Um, I'm sorry, I don't know. Maybe it has an effect later as well, and I'm just quoting what I remember.... I will check the b6 thread, see if anything is on there.


----------



## DBZ34

Sarah Maryke said:


> So i am still getting negatives on frer hpt, 5 more days till af is due. Still feeling prego, trying so hard not to stress out! How do yall do this month after month? I feel so crazy right now..My hubby is convinced i'm prego and will rub my tummy and say Hi Daniel.... im gonna be so crushed if af comes....

I would stop testing for a few more days, if I were you. It's not that you aren't pg, but you probably won't get a pos on a FRER until you're closer to AF's due date (even though it says 5 days before, that's not always true. Some women don't get positives on FRERs until after AF is due). What DPO are you? What makes you think you're preggo? Just curious.


----------



## sandrac

AF not due til 30th/31st but getting lots of symptoms.. sore boobs, itchy nipples, headache, mild sore throat, heartburn, mild cramps, ovary twinges, tiredness... caved in and did an ic.... :bfn: :-(


----------



## Stevi11

holy moly, I am normally a little boobie kind of lady. I swear my boobs have never been this big and full in my LIFE!! it's kind nice lol the hubby is loving it!! :) I'm really trying not to let my mind run to much. Thanks for all the good vibes ladies! it means a lot.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Stevi11 said:


> holy moly, I am normally a little boobie kind of lady. I swear my boobs have never been this big and full in my LIFE!! it's kind nice lol the hubby is loving it!! :) I'm really trying not to let my mind run to much. Thanks for all the good vibes ladies! it means a lot.

That's a great sign - FX for you!


----------



## echo

Great sign Stevi!!


----------



## Tower6

Good luck stevi!! When will u test? 
Afm- temp drop today. I'll be expecting AF around 10:00-11:00. No symptoms besides strange cm but that could be the sign of AF. Slept with mouth wide open again last night. Boobs r fine today. All signs lead to AF now. Ugghh


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> Good luck stevi!! When will u test?
> Afm- temp drop today. I'll be expecting AF around 10:00-11:00. No symptoms besides strange cm but that could be the sign of AF. Slept with mouth wide open again last night. Boobs r fine today. All signs lead to AF now. Ugghh

Your temp drop isn't huge, at all, and it's still way above your coverline. If nothing else, the B vitamin seems to have lengthened your LP by a few days. You be prepared for the worst and I'll keep my FX for you.


----------



## Stevi11

Tower6 said:


> Good luck stevi!! When will u test?
> Afm- temp drop today. I'll be expecting AF around 10:00-11:00. No symptoms besides strange cm but that could be the sign of AF. Slept with mouth wide open again last night. Boobs r fine today. All signs lead to AF now. Ugghh

You aren't out until she shows her face. Keep positive and you will be in my thoughts. But she's right the temp drop isn't much. FX'd!!!!

AFM- I think i'm going to try to wait until Tuesday, Wednesday if I have the will power.


----------



## Sarah Maryke

I would stop testing for a few more days, if I were you. It's not that you aren't pg, but you probably won't get a pos on a FRER until you're closer to AF's due date (even though it says 5 days before, that's not always true. Some women don't get positives on FRERs until after AF is due). What DPO are you? What makes you think you're preggo? Just curious.[/QUOTE]

I am now 14 dpo, i started cramping about 4 days after O, we tried 8 days straight around O.started getting really tired,taking naps, then breast soreness started around 7dpo, i am also leaking colostrum and i havent breastfed/leaked anything for 4 months now and it is yellow not white, so def colostrum. Also my areolas are darker and i am crazy nauseous, have been since about 5 dpo, getting carsick which hasnt happened since i was prego with my first child... also just have a feeling that im prego, but im now 4 days till my due period and getting scared i not...resisted testing this morning.


----------



## Tower6

Sarah Maryke said:


> I would stop testing for a few more days, if I were you. It's not that you aren't pg, but you probably won't get a pos on a FRER until you're closer to AF's due date (even though it says 5 days before, that's not always true. Some women don't get positives on FRERs until after AF is due). What DPO are you? What makes you think you're preggo? Just curious.

I am now 14 dpo, i started cramping about 4 days after O, we tried 8 days straight around O.started getting really tired,taking naps, then breast soreness started around 7dpo, i am also leaking colostrum and i havent breastfed/leaked anything for 4 months now and it is yellow not white, so def colostrum. Also my areolas are darker and i am crazy nauseous, have been since about 5 dpo, getting carsick which hasnt happened since i was prego with my first child... also just have a feeling that im prego, but im now 4 days till my due period and getting scared i not...resisted testing this morning.[/QUOTE]


Who was your first question to? I believe stevi and I were both due to start today. I'm not sure her dpo but mine is 12, and my Normal is around 9 so the b6 worked great or me even of I'm not pregnant at least I was successful in lengthening that


----------



## Tower6

Oh sorry your post made it look like you were asking that question lol but then I attached it to mine it showed that u had quoted someone else's. U can ignore that post!


----------



## DBZ34

Lol! It was me...

Good on you BDing 8 days straight. ;) Those do sound like really convincing symptoms. Good luck! I hope you see that BFP in a few days. :) 

But really, hold off on the testing for a bit. BFNs are just so discouraging. Give that potential eggy time to snuggle in...you might be pg, so I'd wait until you have a better chance at seeing a BFP. :) (But if this isn't your month, don't give up!)

I wouldn't let DH get too attached to the idea of a boy just yet...what if it's a girl? He'll be heartbroken. ;)


----------



## LacyDaze

Well, I'm out! AF arrived early. Its okay because I've been expecting her.

Good luck to all the other ladies out there. I hope you catch that egg!! See you in Feb!


----------



## alkalinerush

OMGOOSH! I was getting dissapointed after a few days of BFNs...must be earlier DPO than I thought...(thought I was 14dpo today but could be wrong) Do you ladies see it too? BF sees it too! So so so faint but there!! :happydance:

i'm not going crazy, right?!?! lol
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/user_files_hpt_gallery/resized/ctp-4017-1359316025.jpg?s=medium

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/user_files_hpt_gallery/resized/ctp-4017-1359316077.jpg?s=medium


----------



## alkalinerush

ahh it's not letting me post them again cuz the forum things they're spam :(
here are links tho

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=92382

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=92383


----------



## DBZ34

alkalinerush said:


> ahh it's not letting me post them again cuz the forum things they're spam :(
> here are links tho
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=92382
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=92383

Still can't see it for some reason....


----------



## clynn11

alkalinerush- I see it, but do not want to get your hopes up because I got a very nasty evap line on those tests last cycle. I really do hope this is your bfp though!!!!!! FX!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

alkalinerush said:


> ahh it's not letting me post them again cuz the forum things they're spam :(
> here are links tho
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=92382
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=92383

Hit the refresh button on your browser in the countdown to pregnancy website and you can see the actual image. 

That being said I can't read the test because they are so fuzzy. Can you take the photo again but select the macro setting on your camera? On my camera that setting shows a little flower.

Eee! I want to see them!


----------



## MilosMommy7

alkalinerush said:


> ahh it's not letting me post them again cuz the forum things they're spam :(
> here are links tho
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=92382
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=92383

I see a shadow in the second picture. But can't tell if there's any color. Test again tomorrow! :) good luck.


----------



## alkalinerush

thanks ladies! those pics are from a crappy cell phone  and my camera just died lol but i'm gunna dig around for my charger and upload em later on when my 3 year old is asleep. fingers and toes are crossed!! hope this isnt TMI...but my moods are screaming HORMONAL BIOTCH lol and nips are telling me something is up...I normally have sore BBs from O day on but never just nips  If AF decides to show her face...I..will..be..SO..MAD! lol (darn body making my eyebrows raise and hopes go up lol) [-o&lt;


----------



## DBZ34

alkalinerush said:


> thanks ladies! those pics are from a crappy cell phone  and my camera just died lol but i'm gunna dig around for my charger and upload em later on when my 3 year old is asleep. fingers and toes are crossed!! hope this isnt TMI...but my moods are screaming HORMONAL BIOTCH lol and nips are telling me something is up...I normally have sore BBs from O day on but never just nips  If AF decides to show her face...I..will..be..SO..MAD! lol (darn body making my eyebrows raise and hopes go up lol) [-o&lt;

I can see something on the second pic, but does it look like the dye has run in person? Or is that wee?


----------



## alkalinerush

DBZ34 said:


> alkalinerush said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies! those pics are from a crappy cell phone  and my camera just died lol but i'm gunna dig around for my charger and upload em later on when my 3 year old is asleep. fingers and toes are crossed!! hope this isnt TMI...but my moods are screaming HORMONAL BIOTCH lol and nips are telling me something is up...I normally have sore BBs from O day on but never just nips  If AF decides to show her face...I..will..be..SO..MAD! lol (darn body making my eyebrows raise and hopes go up lol) [-o&lt;
> 
> I can see something on the second pic, but does it look like the dye has run in person? Or is that wee?Click to expand...

EEE! lol so glad som of yall see it lol. it's totally wee  hoping it's not an evap! saw it right away and i could swear it's purple-y colored but can't be sure till i see a bright BRIGHT line


----------



## Tower6

I hate this wait. It's like... Be pregnant, or just bring on the bad 4 days of the month so that I can get to trying again lol if I'm not I just want to start already!


----------



## DBZ34

Tower6 said:


> I hate this wait. It's like... Be pregnant, or just bring on the bad 4 days of the month so that I can get to trying again lol if I'm not I just want to start already!

Four days! I'm jealous! 

Even if AF shows, hooray for the B6 extending your LP! :) But here's hoping it's worked it's magic and you'll get a BFP soon!


----------



## Stevi11

I understand where your at tower. Im 15dpo today. I hate the wait. If im not I cant believe how long my lp is this cycle. The longest ive had is 13.


----------



## echo

Fx'd for you ladies!


----------



## robyn1990

I got my BFP, tested 21st Jan xx


----------



## CastawayBride

PeachDaisy said:


> This lady right here had a BFP on Jan 17th :D Overall 5 BFP with urine tests, including the one at the doctor. Bloodwork was done Jan 21 but levels weren't where they'd like to see so I go back next week to verify. But as of right now I was told to assume I am PREGNANT!




robyn1990 said:


> I got my BFP, tested 21st Jan xx

Congrats!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

robyn1990 said:


> I got my BFP, tested 21st Jan xx

Wooho! That is awesome! I am very happy or you. H&h 9 months


----------



## MilosMommy7

robyn1990 said:


> I got my BFP, tested 21st Jan xx

Congrats! :)


----------



## Tower6

Congrats!! 

Idk why I still had a little hope even tho I knew that with AF due and a bfn yesterday that I was pretty much out but I still bought a frer and got a huge bfn tonight- so I'm out :( soooo bummed


----------



## Cristeena

Tower6 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Idk why I still had a little hope even tho I knew that with AF due and a bfn yesterday that I was pretty much out but I still bought a frer and got a huge bfn tonight- so I'm out :( soooo bummed

So sorry tower :hugs:


----------



## kassiaethne

Tower6 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Idk why I still had a little hope even tho I knew that with AF due and a bfn yesterday that I was pretty much out but I still bought a frer and got a huge bfn tonight- so I'm out :( soooo bummed

*hugs* I am so sorry gunna keep sending good vibes your way


----------



## DBZ34

Tower6 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Idk why I still had a little hope even tho I knew that with AF due and a bfn yesterday that I was pretty much out but I still bought a frer and got a huge bfn tonight- so I'm out :( soooo bummed


:hugs: Sorry to hear that, Tower. 

Have you tried testing with FMU? If AF doesn't show in a couple of days, maybe test again first thing....


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Can I join you please?

I'm 3 days late (13dpo), had some weird symptoms Saturday (tingly skin, sight / sound sensitive, felt a little sick, v tired etc) took an ic test this morn and got this -


I'm sure I can see a faint line?! Or am I imagining it?!


----------



## Tower6

There's absolutely a line there! Congrats


----------



## sandrac

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> Can I join you please?
> 
> I'm 3 days late (13dpo), had some weird symptoms Saturday (tingly skin, sight / sound sensitive, felt a little sick, v tired etc) took an ic test this morn and got this -
> View attachment 556865
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can see a faint line?! Or am I imagining it?!

I see it!! Looks like a :bfp: to me :happydance:
Congrats


----------



## Lindss

robyn1990 said:


> I got my BFP, tested 21st Jan xx

yay congrats!!!
When does that mean you will be due?:thumbup:


----------



## nats77

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> Can I join you please?
> 
> I'm 3 days late (13dpo), had some weird symptoms Saturday (tingly skin, sight / sound sensitive, felt a little sick, v tired etc) took an ic test this morn and got this -
> View attachment 556865
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can see a faint line?! Or am I imagining it?!

I see it, ur not imagining it xx


----------



## nats77

Liz how you doing? X


----------



## Lindss

Tower6 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Idk why I still had a little hope even tho I knew that with AF due and a bfn yesterday that I was pretty much out but I still bought a frer and got a huge bfn tonight- so I'm out :( soooo bummed

sorry Tower :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Only 8dpo but tested this morning and got a bfn.

These are taken on my cellphone since we have no working computer.

https://i49.tinypic.com/28cm70w.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/2qno6kl.jpg


----------



## Tower6

What a lucky month, but not my month. Cd1 for me today, I'm bummed cuz I feel Luke there's something that's just not going to work with us , but I'm glad to start and know that I lengthened my LP a lot. 

So do I stay on the b6 thru my period?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> What a lucky month, but not my month. Cd1 for me today, I'm bummed cuz I feel Luke there's something that's just not going to work with us , but I'm glad to start and know that I lengthened my LP a lot.
> 
> So do I stay on the b6 thru my period?

I'm sorry it's a new one for you! You're LP did look great last time, though. Come join us on the February thread. I take a Super B Complex all the time, have taken it for a few years now. As long as you aren't taking more than the recommended amount, no reason that I know of that you can't keep taking it. Could always put in a call to your doc, just to double check. I hope your witch moves out quickly, so you can start again!


----------



## momofone08

Tower6 said:


> What a lucky month, but not my month. Cd1 for me today, I'm bummed cuz I feel Luke there's something that's just not going to work with us , but I'm glad to start and know that I lengthened my LP a lot.
> 
> So do I stay on the b6 thru my period?

I am sorry that AF came. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stevi11

I'm sorry tower! Its a new day and a new cycle. You made progress with your LP so that is awesome! gl with this cycle

Hopefully I won't see you guys in the feb. Thread. Still no sign of af. I'm feeling tight in my lower abdomen area. Since lastnight. I was also having some lightning like twinges on my right side. Still having back ache and sleeping horrible.


----------



## DBZ34

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> Can I join you please?
> 
> I'm 3 days late (13dpo), had some weird symptoms Saturday (tingly skin, sight / sound sensitive, felt a little sick, v tired etc) took an ic test this morn and got this -
> View attachment 556865
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can see a faint line?! Or am I imagining it?!


Those symptoms sound great and I can totally see your line!! 

I hope it gets nice and dark for you in the next few days! :happydance:


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

DBZ34 said:


> MonkeyMummy2b said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you please?
> 
> I'm 3 days late (13dpo), had some weird symptoms Saturday (tingly skin, sight / sound sensitive, felt a little sick, v tired etc) took an ic test this morn and got this -
> View attachment 556865
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can see a faint line?! Or am I imagining it?!
> 
> 
> Those symptoms sound great and I can totally see your line!!
> 
> I hope it gets nice and dark for you in the next few days! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! I done a FRER test this afternoon and it was there, a bold as brass BFP :) Just praying that all goes well from now... xxx


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower- :hugs: I'm so sorry! But Your LP!!! WOOHOO!!! And you can keep taking the B6. <3

Congrats Monkey!


----------



## Sarah Maryke

So.....I got my BFP! Its still not as dark as i want but i am 2 days till af was due! Thanks for answering my questions ladies and i pray u all get ur positives too!


----------



## nats77

Congrats Sarah!

Well I tested this am with ic and thought I saw a very very feint line, I left it whilst I went out and when I came back there is definitely a line there! But I think it must have just been an evap because I did a frer and there was nothing on that! I am still two days away from af so I suppose it's still possible? Only time will tell, wish me luck ladies xxx


----------



## Stevi11

Congrats!!!!

I still haven't tested. AF is 3 days late now. I am very tired all day, lots back ache, I had diarrhea like poo yesterday 3 times (sorry), now this morning i'm shaky and I was nauseas in bed this morning. I just got done getting ready for work and I had to sit. I'm super tired, my back hurts and i'm dizzy and shaky. I scared to test. I finally told my hubby that I thought I might be pregnant last night. He wants me to wait a couple more. days too. God I hope this is our month!


----------



## Tower6

Stevi if ur late I bet ur preggers! Ill keep checking in on ya :)


----------



## Lindss

Congrats to all the new bfp's! Has this ever been a lucky month! STEVI.....what u are experiencing sounds a lot like me this month. AF was three days late, and I still hasn't tested, dh told me to wait a few more days too...but I caved and tested, and it was bfp. Your symptoms sound like exactly how mine were......test!!!"


----------



## MilosMommy7

Trying not to get too excited about my chart! Testing tomorrow :dance:


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Good luck! FX :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

Stevi11 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> I still haven't tested. AF is 3 days late now. I am very tired all day, lots back ache, I had diarrhea like poo yesterday 3 times (sorry), now this morning i'm shaky and I was nauseas in bed this morning. I just got done getting ready for work and I had to sit. I'm super tired, my back hurts and i'm dizzy and shaky. I scared to test. I finally told my hubby that I thought I might be pregnant last night. He wants me to wait a couple more. days too. God I hope this is our month!

Fingers crossed for you Stevi!!


----------



## anticipating

Can you add me to January 31, 2013 or am I too late?


----------



## Cristeena

Good luck Stevi!!!!! Really hope this is it for you.

GL everyone else :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:


CONGRATULATIONS *SARAH MARYKLE, PEACHDAISY, ROBYN1990, and MOMOFONE08 * Wishing you a H&H 9 months!:happydance:



:test: *KLANDAGI and MILOSMOMMY * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, MRSMOHR, ZOMBIEKITTEN, ARROOSH444, ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, x MRS.H x, LITTLEDOUNO, TXBEAUTY123, CINDYLOU77, FRIZZYNAD, TWAG, DUCHESSDIVA, HELLOBABY31, HOUSEOFGUCCI, KELLYMASSAGE, GIZETTE, MOODASMOMMA, BABY_DUST, COCHY115, CRYPTICHUN, ELLIE., GINY922, MYBABYBLUES, JOJO_B, LOVEMYBUGG x, BABYBOYSRUS, ALEXAS MOMMY, MOMMACC, TARDIS103, KITTEYKAT2010, OHMYAPPLEPIE, ALKALINERUSH, ESWEMBA84, GLASSHOUSES, SUGARPI124, KAT1984, RIVER54, SLCMOMMY, TL5953, STEVI11, DAZED125, KARYNMSKI, RIANA12 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*ALKALINERUSH* Have you tested again? About 2-3 days after the faint will do, with FMU, can't wait!!!:dust:


*RENAENDEL* I am sooo very sorry to hear of your loss Hun! I undertand what you must be going through and want to make sure you know we are here and I am sending plenty :hugs: and :dust: for your next cycle.:dust:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *TOWER6, MADDY!, LIZLOVELUST, MOWAT, DUCKY28, ASTRAL, and LACYDAZE* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-testers-here-we-our-bfp-love-month.html !!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 167 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## Karynmski

Honestly, I know I'm not pregnant this month. I O'd really late and, well, there just wasn't much BDing going on. lol. My hubby has been working a ton and passes out the minute his head hits the pillow. I'm hoping for better luck next month when he's not on such a deadline.


----------



## mizcee18

i got my bfp today! woohoooo!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats mizcee18!


----------



## rain31

@ mizcee18 Big Congrats:happydance:


----------



## MilosMommy7

It's a bfn for me today :?
 



Attached Files:







nf67b.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6









zvpud.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MilosMommy7

mizcee18 said:


> i got my bfp today! woohoooo!

Congrats!


----------



## sandrac

Congrats mizcee18 :happydance:

Just tested and :bfn: No Af yet though so Im still hoping!!


----------



## anticipating

I would like to push my test date back to 2/4/13. Had some spotting and don't want test too early as a BFN would break my heart right now. If I wait a little longer and it turns out to be AF and not IB then I can avoid having that lonely little line mock me. Thanks and :dust: to all.


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*January!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:


CONGRATULATIONS *MIZCEE18* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!:happydance:



:test: *BEAUTIFULLEI2, MRS2010, MRSKATIE80, NATS77, and SANDRAC * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, ARROOSH444, ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, LITTLEDOUNO, TXBEAUTY123, DUCHESSDIVA, HOUSEOFGUCCI, KELLYMASSAGE, GIZETTE, MOODASMOMMA, ELLIE., MYBABYBLUES, LOVEMYBUGG x, BABYBOYSRUS, ALEXAS MOMMY, TARDIS103, OHMYAPPLEPIE, ALKALINERUSH, ESWEMBA84, GLASSHOUSES, SUGARPI124, KAT1984, RIVER54, SLCMOMMY, TL5953, STEVI11, DAZED125, KARYNMSKI, RIANA12, KLANDAGI and MILOSMOMMY *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*ANTICIPATING* No problem, there is a link below for the February thread so just stop on over so you can be added to the 4th. GL FXD:dust:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *ladies with AF* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-testers-here-we-our-bfp-love-month.html !!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 195 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I havent tested yet But still no AF.. Been cramping for a few days so Im almost sure she will be here tonight.


----------



## Stevi11

So af showed up lastnight. I was pretty upset. We have decided to take a break for at this one cycle maybe until after spring. Im gonna stay away from this website for awhile. Thanks for all the support ladies. And hopeyou all get your Bfp while im gone


----------



## alkalinerush

aw hun much love and luck to you <3<3<3 You'll be in my thoughts and prayers for a bfp next month!!


----------



## alkalinerush

well...it wasnt an evap! i'll post pictures as soon as I get my camera to NOT come out completely white (other than that I just have my cell phone for pics which suck) Got a 2nd bpf last night (pink, NOT "grey? or shadow? or maybe pink?" lol)

Good luck to everyone still int he 2ww and waiting on next cycle to try!!! Sending all my love and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## turtlemomma

MilosMommy7 said:


> It's a bfn for me today :?

IDK- I think I see something...Thats what my first test looked like... test again tomorrow!


----------



## Cristeena

so so sorry Stevi :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

congrats alkaline!

stevi- so sorry AF showed :(

turtle- i only have low sensitive tests left (ones you cant usually get bfp until AF is late). but gonna be testing every day until AF shows. that way i have an excuse to buy some better ones :haha:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I'm out! Good luck everyone and h&h 9 months to all who got BFPs!!


----------



## SLCMommy

AF came :( I'm onto Feb....


----------



## sandrac

Still no AF, but I think she may be on her way:growlmad: Temps dropped lastnight and getting some mild cramps although still getting symptoms. Sore boobs, heartburn, headache... Just wish she would hurry up or I get my :bfp:


----------



## Mrs A

I had m.c x


----------



## nats77

Mrs A said:


> I had m.c x

So sorry Mrs A :hugs: I went thru the same at the beginning of the month!

Afm af arrived right on time today! :cry: xx


----------



## Mrs A

Im still waiting for mine. X x


----------



## Lindss

So sorry hun :(:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

I'm not sure what to think. This test is purple dye. The line showed up in 2-3 mins. But this is supposed to be a low sensitivity test for when AF is already late :shrug: now I can't tell if its an evap. Will test again this afternoon.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 18


----------



## gidge

Mrs A said:


> I had m.c x

:hugs: so sorry. xxx


----------



## Lindss

MilosMommy7 said:


> I'm not sure what to think. This test is purple dye. The line showed up in 2-3 mins. But this is supposed to be a low sensitivity test for when AF is already late :shrug: now I can't tell if its an evap. Will test again this afternoon.

ummmmm I totally see a line, without squinting!! Test again and keep us posted...everythings crossed for you that this si your month!!!


----------



## sandrac

Mrs A said:


> I had m.c x

So sorry Mrs A :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Tested again and two lines again :shock: this one isn't as dark since I don't think my pee was as concentrated as this mornings. But I can see it in person, no squinting necessary :D a little scared to call it my bfp. But I'm gonna assume for now that its the start :dance:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:


CONGRATS!!! *ALKALINERUSH* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!:happydance:


:test: *GIDGE, LOVESUNSHINE, VANIILLA * :test: FXD! :dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *ANNIEMOM09, BABYFEVER0901, JAZZYBABIES, QUEST55, KATYJAITHCH, SEA_BEEEE, ARROOSH444, ELLIEUKI, AMARPREET, COPWIFEY, LITTLEDOUNO, TXBEAUTY123, DUCHESSDIVA, HOUSEOFGUCCI, KELLYMASSAGE, GIZETTE, MOODASMOMMA, ELLIE., MYBABYBLUES, LOVEMYBUGG x, BABYBOYSRUS, ALEXAS MOMMY, TARDIS103, OHMYAPPLEPIE, ESWEMBA84, GLASSHOUSES, SUGARPI124, KAT1984, TL5953, DAZED125, KARYNMSKI, RIANA12, KLANDAGI, MILOSMOMMY, BEAUTIFULLEI2, MRSKATIE80, and SANDRAC *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*MILOSMOMMY7* I hope this is the start of the very beautiful BFP you have been waiting for! GL FXD!:dust:


*MRS A* So sorry to hear of your loss Hun! Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.:hugs:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *STEVI11, MRS. 2010, SLCMOMMY, and NATS77* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! February here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ers-0-testers-here-we-our-bfp-love-month.html !!!



*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 195 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## Lindss

MilosMommy7 said:


> Tested again and two lines again :shock: this one isn't as dark since I don't think my pee was as concentrated as this mornings. But I can see it in person, no squinting necessary :D a little scared to call it my bfp. But I'm gonna assume for now that its the start :dance:

Yay!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## gidge

:witch: got me on to the next month. xxx


----------



## Renaendel

MilosMommy7 said:


> Tested again and two lines again :shock: this one isn't as dark since I don't think my pee was as concentrated as this mornings. But I can see it in person, no squinting necessary :D a little scared to call it my bfp. But I'm gonna assume for now that its the start :dance:

Omg yaaaaay!! I figured you were but I didn't want to jinx it. 
Yahoo. Wooo, GRATS! :thumbup:


----------



## sandrac

Still no AF and :bfn:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Got another bfp this morning. I think it's safe to say I'm pregnant. Lol. I hope everyone catches their eggy soon. Lots of baby dust for everyone :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, MilosMommy7!!!


----------



## DBZ34

Sorry for your loss, Ms A. :hugs: 


Congrats to the new BFPS! H&H 9 months!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have suffered a ectopic. Will have the shot today! :cry:


----------



## momofone08

allforthegirl said:


> I have suffered a ectopic. Will have the shot today! :cry:

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs: :cry:


----------



## Beautifullei2

af showed :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> I have suffered a ectopic. Will have the shot today! :cry:

So sorry love:cry:


----------



## Renaendel

I am so sorry! Losing a pregnancy is so hard. :hug:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Turns out it wasn't meant to be this time. My numbers haven't went up and I am or already have miscarried. We aren't sure if it was the beginning of this month or if it's what is happening now. :cry:

:dust: to everyone else! My hubs and I will be trying again as soon as we're allowed.


----------



## nats77

Allfor and peach so so sorry, I know it's just the hardest thing, sending you :hugs: and all the best for the future xx


----------



## Lindss

allforthegirl said:


> I have suffered a ectopic. Will have the shot today! :cry:

so so so sorry girl!!


----------



## Lindss

PeachDaisy said:


> Turns out it wasn't meant to be this time. My numbers haven't went up and I am or already have miscarried. We aren't sure if it was the beginning of this month or if it's what is happening now. :cry:
> 
> :dust: to everyone else! My hubs and I will be trying again as soon as we're allowed.

i am sorry for what you are going thru :( I have heard that the few mnths after suffering a mc, that you are even more fertile, so fingers x'd for you!


----------



## momofone08

PeachDaisy said:


> Turns out it wasn't meant to be this time. My numbers haven't went up and I am or already have miscarried. We aren't sure if it was the beginning of this month or if it's what is happening now. :cry:
> 
> :dust: to everyone else! My hubs and I will be trying again as soon as we're allowed.

I am so sorry for your loss hun. I have been in your shoes 4 times, and each time is horrid.:cry: I am thinking of you and your husband and pray for a quick recovery for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Just catching up on the thread and my heart breaks for all the angels this month. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you


----------



## mrskatie80

:bfp: for me here - forgot to update! Sorry :)

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/FE6B5A73-B609-4B26-8ACE-089BAFE39A8A-2809-000004B1FC4FF97D_zpsbbb0527d.jpg

*hugs* to all those with angels taken too soon xx

Congrats to everyone else with BFP's and baby dust to all those still trying - it's the LOVE month! Get lovin' and BDing ;)


----------



## momofone08

I had a m/c. :(


----------



## HWPG

i am *so* sorry to hear that mom08. hugs.


----------



## Karenfla36

TTC, just started trying on 2/6, ovulated on 2/7, then tried again on 2/9. So we will see! Figured i would wait until a missed period before i take an HPT. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Dazed125

Sorry for late update, BFN yet again


----------



## momofone08

hopeforbfp said:


> Just catching up on the thread and my heart breaks for all the angels this month. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you

Thank you. :cry::cry:


----------

